# Long hair ladies, can I live vicariously through you?



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully this will the last thread that I start* this week*. 

Anyway...

So I have been stalking fotkis ALL DAY (stalking fotkis, as well as stalking those who stalk others, thanks theo ), and dreaming about hair, le sigh. I simply cannot wait to get to APL. APL and beyond to me is the kinda hair that stays on your back and has that extra movement because of the weight. 

I have been looking at you long haired ladies fotkis and imaging what life must be like, :scratchch

If you don't mind please share your experiences, and don't worry about sounding arrogant or anything of that sort.

I have been imaging what it must be like to feel all that hair in the shower, just to have it all, just hanging down your back. DH loves when we are in the shower and the little bit of hang I got now. So I could only imagine. 

I also imagine going out, with all you hair out and suddenly a gust of wind comes by and it's blowing all about (oh my hair!). Or bending over to pick up something and it all comes tumbling down, and having to flip it back. Or like another poster said, having my hair down and my neck is hot from all the heat, from all the hair, and having to move it to the side. 

I know that there are other threads about this, but I am pretty sure I have read them all. 

Please put me out of my misery and share some more...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

lol lol, well it definitly is heavy in the shower. and men drool over my hair. my so says "its long as hell" but i dont think its long becuase i dont see nothing but the future and not the present. i see long hair in my future and not my present, better said. you will feel better about yourself becase you are not wearing somebody else's hair on your head. my so seems to have a proud look when he walks with me and my hair is all out. (black man) he said one time "look, it just flows in wind" he said it like he was looking at a sparkling diamond and i dont even feel that way about my hair lol.....not yet at least. sometimes it feels like my dreams have come true becuase i remember being in school and hating on white girls for having mbl and WL hair and big buns on top of head. and now i have my own big bun.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

oh and might i add, it does make you feel sexier, especialy when your showing cleavage and your hair lays on it lol. cuz you know your so is looking or some man is checking you out. so i brush hair back, off shoulders, and off the cleavage in sloww mooooo lol. ----(leaves thread)


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol lol, well it definitly is heavy in the shower. and men drool over my hair. my so says "its long as hell" but i dont think its long becuase i dont see nothing but the future and not the present. i see long hair in my future and not my present, better said. you will feel better about yourself becase you are not wearing somebody else's hair on your head. my so seems to have a proud look when he walks with me and my hair is all out. (black man) he said one time "look, it just flows in wind" he said it like he was looking at a sparkling diamond and i dont even feel that way about my hair lol.....not yet at least. sometimes it feels like my dreams have come true becuase i remember being in school and hating on white girls for having mbl and WL hair and big buns on top of head. and now i have my own big bun.



sounds great to me.  And I feel you on the weaves.* One* of the reasons I even got really interested in hair care is because DH hates weaves. He would rather I wear my natural hair, even if it was EL. And so I was like well I hate short hair, on me that is, and so I gotta do something.

But girl it sounds like you have hair anorexia. How you can not think you don't have long hair. Even when looking to the future. I stalked your fotki today, and yes it's very long. 

And about the cleavage thing, when I get there, I will definitely be trying that move on DH. :eyebrows2


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^  (@ Adora and the bit about cleavage)

I'll be lurking in this thread for inspiration!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I live vicariously through YOU??? You have some pretty hair that I WISHHHHH I had...(im barely sl and its not healthy and I have been on here 3 years)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah... I drool over the hair I see on this site.... Inspiration not hateration! haha okay I'm lame.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

i know i sound greedy and maybe anorexic, but i neeeeeed my hair to look like the last pic in my siggy. lol. i wish i had started this hair journy in high school.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Can I live vicariously through YOU??? You have some pretty hair that I WISHHHHH I had...(im barely sl and its not healthy and I have been on here 3 years)



Oh I am boring, I wear a lot of twist outs which puts my hair at NL. But in the shower I do be practicing my Herbal Essence commercials. 

ETA: I take that back, and nothing like a flat twist out on the third day so much body and shine. The first day is good but the curls be kinda tight. I retwist and moisturize and seal in four section everyday until next wash. Hair *feels* amazing. But I am waiting to where the shrinkage doesn't make it so short.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Exoticmommie! I'm looking forward to my steamer next Monday! woot woot!

I love my long hair. It truly is an amazing feeling, I won't lie. Like yesterday I was out buying a short coat and I was trying it and was looking in the mirror. I was like damn my hair is hot LMAO

I wasn't sad in 2007 when I cut my hair nape length. I had to BC and I knew it was the right time. It took me a year to get to APL and it felt like the longest year in the world. I'm now MBL and its the longest my hair has been since 1981. Now I need to lose weight and then nobody can tell me NUTHIN! ahahahaaha

BTW I also have hair anorexia


----------



## teacherjess (Jan 7, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Can I live vicariously through YOU??? You have some pretty hair that I WISHHHHH I had...(im barely sl and its not healthy and I have been on here 3 years)


 
Absolutely! I mean, I'd think I was the ish if I had your hair to work with, exoticmommie. 

I'm NL erplexed and mine is just now starting to look full and healthy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Exoticmommie! I'm looking forward to my steamer next Monday! woot woot!
> 
> I love my long hair. It truly is an amazing feeling, I won't lie. Like yesterday I was out buying a short coat and I was trying it and was looking in the mirror. I was like damn my hair is hot LMAO
> 
> ...


 

wow BM, your are funny as H, "I was like damn my hair is hot LMAO"


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

i think once your hair is long, you still have hair anorexia, i dont know whyyy.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Exoticmommie! I'm looking forward to my steamer next Monday! woot woot!
> 
> I love my long hair. It truly is an amazing feeling, I won't lie. Like yesterday I was out buying a short coat and I was trying it and was looking in the mirror. I was like damn my hair is hot LMAO
> 
> ...



When are in the shower and risning that conditioner out, you will be in your own HE commercial. 

And I feel you on the losing weight. I am glad you brought that up...

Another imagination.

I imagine myself at the gym, working out, with my hair in a pony swanging/bouncing as I am on the tread mill/bike/elipitical. Or I come in with a massive messy bun. And from the hard work out some long pieces hang out (oh my long hair is a mess!).


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> When are in the shower and risning that conditioner out, you will be in your own HE commercial.
> 
> And I feel you on the losing weight. I am glad you brought that up...
> 
> ...


 

wow!!! thats funnyy, you sound like me. TMI but i be imagining making love with tailbone length hair and its swining in slow mo to this song __> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP2t9LBeAwo . oohh gosh i have to get out this thread ..


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I imagine myself at the gym, working out, with my hair in a pony swanging/bouncing as I am on the tread mill/bike/elipitical. Or I come in with a massive messy bun. And from the hard work out some long pieces hang out (oh my long hair is a mess!).



Hey that happened to me a few days ago. I was on the treadmill at the gym and could feel my long ponytail swinging. I was lucky that after I was done my hair didn't poof up. I like going when my hair is curly because I don't have to worry about my hair reverting.  I'm trying to lose 17 pounds by June. I'm trying to visualize the weight loss and keeping focused *sigh* its hard.

BTW how is your baby?!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 7, 2010)

Great thread!  Subscribing for more stories!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

teacherjess said:


> Absolutely! I mean, I'd think I was the ish if I had your hair to work with, exoticmommie.
> 
> I'm NL erplexed and mine is just now starting to look full and healthy.



That's what I thought when I was NL. I guess we ain't never gonna be satisfied,


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie I feel you! I'm at APL and I have long hair fantasies like yours all the time! Can't wait till I'm midback!


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 7, 2010)

These fantasies are making me hot. 
*goes back to lurking in the shadows*


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow!!! thats funnyy, you sound like me. TMI but i be imagining making love with tailbone length hair and its swining. oohh gosh i have to get out this thread ..



Now you know I have imagined that as well. 

DH is behind  and my hair all over my back looking sessy. 



BostonMaria said:


> Hey that happened to me a few days ago. I was on the treadmill at the gym and could feel my long ponytail swinging. I was lucky that after I was done my hair didn't poof up. I like going when my hair is curly because I don't have to worry about my hair reverting.  I'm trying to lose 17 pounds by June. I'm trying to visualize the weight loss and keeping focused *sigh* its hard.
> 
> BTW how is your baby?!!





I can't wait to do wash and go's and it's long enough to look good in a pony. 

You can do it! (I need to too though,)

And baby girl is good, I am holding her right now. She is soooo nosy. She a tough cookie too, much tougher than her sisters. Only cries when hungry.





sunnieb said:


> Great thread!  Subscribing for more stories!





sharifeh said:


> exoticmommie I feel you! I'm at APL and I have long hair fantasies like yours all the time! Can't wait till I'm midback!



You two long haired divas need to contribute.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

*dreams of having long hair* sometimes when I'm looking in the mirror I tilt my head to the side just to see what I'd look like with hair down past my breasts.


----------



## chasturner84 (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Or bending over to pick up something and it all comes tumbling down, and having to flip it back.


 Oh, I think about this EVERYDAY! I'd drop things just so I can bend over a pick it up and have my hair fall over my shoulders...


AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow!!! thats funnyy, you sound like me. TMI but *i be imagining making love with tailbone length hair and its swinging in slow mo*


I dream of having MBL hair and having my hair in 2 long braids and my SO holding them like reins on a horse......yeah, I'd better get out of this thread LOL!

Nice thread, OP!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Now you know I have imagined that as well.
> 
> DH is behind  and my hair all over my back looking sessy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> exoticmommie said:
> 
> 
> > Now you know I have imagined that as well.
> ...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> AdoraAdora24 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's weird is that when I wanted my boyfriend to touch my hair he never did. Now that i'm bunning it so it can grow he ALWAYS touches it and messes up my bun and i'm always screaming for him to stop touching my hair!!
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

Well...since okay to sound a lil arrogant on this thread

I LOVE my long hair!! I love how it feels when the wind blows on it and i feel like Pocahantas. I love washing it in the shower.....and being able to experiment with different bun styles.

I feel so sexy with my hair down....and lately...since i cut my bangs like Lady Gaga style...i feel like this RockStar chick...lol!! 

I love the compliments...i love that i can just throw it up in a bun or ponytail when i'm in a hurry and not worry about what to do with it.

I also love how it hides my scoliosis. Now i can wear halters and tube tops with my hair down and not get asked stupid questions at the wrong time!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

I know that when I see some of the ladies on you tube and they mention they husband in passing I do wonder...:scratchch 

But yeah DH can play in it just don't be pulling hair out. All that ain't necessary  

But yes I ain't gonna lie will feel even sexier with the long hair, and I might have to try the pochantas thing.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 7, 2010)

For real....Adora, don't get us shut down with the "sessy" talk.  Teenagers read these posts too, and Beverly does not play around when it comes to appropriate content for families.  I want to read this thread and hope it gets long with long-haired posts.  No offense, okay? 

I love your hair, though!!!  It's so beautiful and thick.  I dream of the day I have your length.

More posts, please!!   I want to hear the real talk about how women with long hair feel with their hair.  I don't think I have ever seen a thread like this one.

Great thread, OP!!!


cj


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

"Now i can wear halters and tube tops with my hair down and not get asked stupid questions at the wrong time !! "


that cracked me up laughing cuz i know how you feel. and then you put that face, lmao. oh nooo


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I know that when I see some of the ladies on you tube and they mention they husband in passing I do wonder...:scratchch
> 
> But yeah DH can play in it just don't be pulling hair out. All that ain't necessary
> 
> But yes I ain't gonna lie will feel even sexier with the long hair, and I might have to try the pochantas thing.



You know in the movie when she was standing on the cliff??

_"Can you paint with all the colors of the wind?...."_


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> For real....Adora, don't get us shut down with the "sessy" talk. Teenagers read these posts too, and Beverly does not play around when it comes to appropriate content for families. I want to read this thread and hope it gets long with long-haired posts. No offense, okay?
> 
> I love your hair, though!!! It's so beautiful and thick. I dream of the day I have your length.
> 
> ...


 

Definitly NOT, i would have been went their already if i was going to go there!! thanks alot, yea i want to hear more stories too so ladies come onnnn do tell do tell.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't see anything out of line in this thread at all...but different strokes....


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG, y'all are killing me. Great thread OP! I am APL, and I dream of the day that my hair growns down my back. I just love long hair, and I wish I'd taken better care of my hair over the past 5-6 years. I might have it by now!

exoticmommie - I love my steamer. My hair is thriving! Thank you, girl!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

Another imagination of mine...

I walk into the store (or whatever place) and all eyes on me, they are thinking wow, it's beautiful, is it all hers. No it ain't all hers! Then I strategically,comb my fingers through my hair. Moving some to the side. Someone with a weave wouldn't do that, they think to themselves...

Ladies don't be afraid of sounding arrogant, that is what we are all here for, fabulous hair!

So go ahead and share!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> I didn't see anything out of line in this thread at all...but different strokes....


 

im with you....


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 7, 2010)

Bump!........


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

Jalen's Mom said:


> OMG, y'all are killing me. Great thread OP! I am APL, and I dream of the day that my hair growns down my back. I just love long hair, and I wish I'd taken better care of my hair over the past 5-6 years. I might have it by now!
> 
> exoticmommie - I love my steamer. My hair is thriving! Thank you, girl!



Ok i'm getting a steamer  i didn't know if it was that beneficial to relaxed heads


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Another imagination of mine...
> 
> I walk into the store (or whatever place) and all eyes on me, they are thinking wow, it's beautiful, is it all hers. No it ain't all hers! Then I strategically,comb my fingers through my hair. Moving some to the side. Someone with a weave wouldn't do that, they think to themselves...
> 
> ...



you'd actually be surprised at how many people would stare at your hair with the length it's at now _AND_ it's healthy! I know I get nasty looks sometimes and all i'm doing is looking at the next chicks hair that's all down her back.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

well i have another one to add. since my hair is kinda long, i feel that i never wake up looking bad. i wake up and hair is  on shoulders and curly and it just seems to make everything else look ok lol. it seems to not matter if i have crust in my eye, as long as the hair is hanging long its ok to so. lol anybody else see this??


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

Jalen's Mom said:


> OMG, y'all are killing me. Great thread OP! I am APL, and I dream of the day that my hair growns down my back. I just love long hair, and I wish I'd taken better care of my hair over the past 5-6 years. I might have it by now!
> 
> exoticmommie - I love my steamer. My hair is thriving! Thank you, girl!



Your hair is fab! Your so welcome.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

I like it when my cute guy friends ask if i'm wearing a weave and i say "No...wanna pull it? Pull it!...you know i don't do weave!" lol


----------



## january noir (Jan 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Hopefully this will the last thread that I start* this week*.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...




This is the cutest post I have ever read in this forum.


----------



## vkb247 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving this thread!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 7, 2010)

I WANT LONG HAIR 

I cant wait!!!


----------



## pink219 (Jan 7, 2010)

good thread... I can't wait till I have ultimately hip length hair!

I imagine my hair being in a bun and all of a sudden needing to "redo" my bun. I let my hair down, swing it around and "re-adjust" my ponytail holder.
I'm so lame!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 7, 2010)

pink219 said:


> good thread... I can't wait till I have ultimately hip length hair!
> 
> I imagine my hair being in a bun and all of a sudden needing to "redo" my bun. I let my hair down, swing it around and "readjust" my ponytail holder.
> I'm so lame!


If you're lame for that then so am I


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

pink219 said:


> good thread... I can't wait till I have ultimately hip length hair!
> 
> I imagine my hair being in a bun and all of a sudden needing to "redo" my bun. I let my hair down, swing it around and "re-adjust" my ponytail holder.
> I'm so lame!



Not lame!

I tend to do this alot....when i'm irritated by another female....lol

I'm mentally thinking..._"yeah whatever...but my hair is still longer than yours."_ 

Or when i get a "headache" and i have to loosen my ponytail or bun

I'm more terrible than i thought!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 7, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> well i have another one to add. since my hair is kinda long, i feel that i never wake up looking bad. i wake up and hair is  on shoulders and curly and it just seems to make everything else look ok lol. it seems to not matter if i have crust in my eye, as long as the hair is hanging long its ok to so. lol anybody else see this??



I don't know about the eye crust thing 

But long hair does make everything else forgivable, trust I see it all the time in real life.  




pink219 said:


> good thread... I can't wait till I have ultimately hip length hair!
> 
> I imagine my hair being in a bun and all of a sudden needing to "redo" my bun. I let my hair down, swing it around and "re-adjust" my ponytail holder.
> I'm so lame!



Yep one of my fantasies as well. 
As you swing peoples mouth drop. Who knew all that hair was in that bun!

I know someone on this board done did it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

I love when i go visit my Grandma....she's so in love with my hair....but she hasn't seen the length it is lately bc i usually always have it up.

When i first hit BSL...we went to visit her one day and she was like...why do you always where your hair up? So i took it down while i was explaining and her face slid to the floor!!!!

Hahahaha


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a question....have you ladies ever noticed how...when you wear your hair down and straightened and its got that swang.....you can make any man tell his whole story...his whole life story!! 

While the eyes go goo goo 

That used to happen at my job and i jus stopped wearing it down so much...it got kinda creepy and weird and annoying. More reason to protective style!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Not lame!
> 
> *I tend to do this alot....when i'm irritated by another female....lol*
> 
> ...


 

hahahaha!!! I love that!!! I cant wait until I'm able to do that...


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a question....have you ladies ever noticed how...when you wear your hair down and straightened and its got that swang.....you can make any man tell his whole story...his whole life story!!
> 
> While the eyes go goo goo
> 
> That used to happen at my job and i jus stopped wearing it down so much...it got kinda creepy and weird and annoying. More reason to protective style!



While you give the juicy details on what happened, someone else can be sharing their experience too. 

ETA: basically give us the story


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Not lame!
> 
> I tend to do this alot....when i'm irritated by another female....lol
> 
> ...



I did that just last week at the gas station  this girl was eyeballing my boyfriend. Had to do a weave check right quick


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a question....have you ladies ever noticed how...when you wear your hair down and straightened and its got that swang.....you can make any man tell his whole story...his whole life story!!
> 
> While the eyes go goo goo
> 
> That used to happen at my job and i jus stopped wearing it down so much...it got kinda creepy and weird and annoying. More reason to protective style!


 

i know exactly what your talking about girl, and if you want some paper (hahah) its like taking candy from a baby,---big pimpin<---playa voice


----------



## pink219 (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a question....have you ladies ever noticed how...when you wear your hair down and straightened and its got that swang.....you can make any man tell his whole story...his whole life story!!
> 
> While the eyes go goo goo
> 
> That used to happen at my job and i jus stopped wearing it down so much...it got kinda creepy and weird and annoying. More reason to protective style!



I can't wait till I have this type of "problem"... I can't wait!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i know exactly what your talking about girl, *and if you w**ant some paper (hahah) its like taking candy from a baby,---big pimpin<---playa voice***



I haven't tried that yet!! I'm going out Saturday...i'll work on that!! Lol!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I did that just last week at the gas station  this girl was eyeballing my boyfriend. Had to do a weave check right quick



So you let your hair down and swang it to check her? 

What did she do?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> While you give the juicy details on what happened, someone else can be sharing their experience too.
> 
> ETA: basically give us the story



It happened like 2 or 3 times!!! One guy just walked up to me and started out with friendly chit chat...and then he just started talkin about all his problems and what he did that day and what he gotta do to do better....stuff like that.

I jus smiled and nodded thinking

And then there was this white guy who told me all about his wife and he got all this money and this and that....

Its crazy!!!


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 8, 2010)

lol I haven't worn my hair down straightened in about a year.  I get it straightened and then when I get home from the salon or when im finished flat ironing i pin it up. I actually didnt like wearing my hair out in high school (BSL) because I would get a lot of the "she know thats a weave" comments  so I actually felt self conscious about my hair. I love feeling my hair down my back in the shower though and the head turning when I do wear it out


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

Having long hair as a woman makes us these Exotic Creatures from the Other Side of the 4th Dimension...or something like that(i made that up).

Ppl jus do NOT want to believe that we can grow our hair...and when we do...they cannot believe its ours.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Not lame!
> 
> I tend to do this alot....when i'm irritated by another female....lol
> 
> ...



OMG I've done this too!!!!! 
Isn't that terrible? I then think to myself, God is going to punish me one of these days  put some nair in my condish


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> So you let your hair down and swang it to check her?
> 
> What did she do?




alot of  gave me the stank face and drove off.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> alot of  gave me the stank face and drove off.




WE LOVE HATERS!!! WE LOVE HATERS!!:woohoo:


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> It happened like 2 or 3 times!!! One guy just walked up to me and started out with friendly chit chat...and then he just started talkin about all his problems and what he did that day and what he gotta do to do better....stuff like that.
> 
> I jus smiled and nodded thinking
> 
> ...


 

wow, i get this all the time, 

but the men just throw themselves....just last week this happend to me. one time i thought to myself "let me see where this can go" so i actually turned around to get purse, but i turned sharply so my hair could swing in his direction!! HE GOT ME DRINKS THE WHOLE NIGHT AFTER THAT...

SMOOTH TALKING AND HAIR SWINGING IS WHAT I DO!!<---about to make a song out of that.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 8, 2010)

aww! I love this thread! You ladies are funny!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i get this all the time, yall saw my thread about the white guy right...that tuned into a dance off tho lol lol
> 
> but the men just throw themselves....just last week this happend to me. one time i thought to myself "let me see where this can go" *so i actually turned around to get purse, but i turned sharply so my hair could swing in his direction!! HE GOT ME DRINKS THE WHOLE NIGHT AFTER THAT...*
> 
> *SMOOTH TALKING AND HAIR SWINGING IS WHAT I DO!!*<---about to make a song out of that.




Note to self!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Gotta make sure this thread stays in top ten or something so the ladies who come on tomorrow can share their stories. If not I will have to bump tomorrow.

But I will definitely be doing the hair flip, when my hair is longer, to check a female.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Gotta make sure this thread stays in top ten or something so the ladies who come on tomorrow can share their stories. If not I will have to bump tomorrow.
> 
> But I will definitely be doing the hair flip, when my hair is longer, to check a female.



Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?

Heads would turn HARD!!...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

When I reach my goal I will have the _stiffest. neck. ever_.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> Heads would turn HARD!!...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!


 

Definitly, give it and then apologize to them lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Definitly, give it and *then apologize to them* lol




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA........!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 8, 2010)

My hair is mbl, I use my hair to cover cleavage actually. So opposite from adora XD I have been known to listen to my mp3 during class and the cord will be covered by my hair. I've also done slomo turns when my hair was straight XD Have stepped into the wind and let my hair fly around. I know they're childish but I love braided pigtails. I don't wear them out much but I did wear them in front of a couple friends once and one of the guys face lit up and he grabbed it and went 'cute'. I can't wait til the summer I'm going to the beach and going to rock wl pigtails.

I daydream about longer hair too. :/ Even though I realize it's long to most people. I never feel like I make progress. I can't wait til I am about hl. It's going to be fun. lol I have fantasies about my hair being all wavy covering my breasts. It can kinda do it now but not in the way like. 

Oh I forgot I sometimes lean my head back to imagine it being a certain length. 

Next time I wear my hair out I will be doing this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

brg240 said:


> My hair is mbl, I use my hair to cover cleavage actually. So opposite from adora XD I have been known to listen to my mp3 during class and the cord will be covered by my hair. I've also done slomo turns when my hair was straight XD Have stepped into the wind and let my hair fly around. I know they're childish but I love braided pigtails. I don't wear them out much but I did wear them in front of a couple friends once and one of the guys face lit up and he grabbed it and went 'cute'. I can't wait til the summer I'm going to the beach and going to rock wl pigtails.
> 
> I daydream about longer hair too. :/ Even though I realize it's long to most people. I never feel like I make progress. I can't wait til I am about hl. It's going to be fun. lol I have fantasies about my hair being all wavy covering my breasts. It can kinda do it now but not in the way like.
> 
> ...


 

WL pig tails? lol nah son,<---gangsta voice) My almost WL hair pig tails come a lil past shoulder thats it.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> WL pig tails? lol nah son,<---gangsta voice) My almost WL hair pig tails come a lil past shoulder thats it.



I meant when my hair reaches wl I can't wait to rock pigtails. they'll probably be like mbl, I think it's bsl or a bit longer than bsl now XD
but who knows there may be no apparent change in length since I'm transitioning.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I meant when my hair reaches wl I can't wait to rock pigtails. they'll probably be like mbl, I think it's bsl or a bit longer than bsl now XD
> but who knows there may be no apparent change in length since I'm transitioning.



Best believe when my hair gets longer I will be rocking some pigtails.  2 just like Pocahontas. 

Or curly like this, except no heat will be used, I am an LHCFer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBDszMyIniI


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I meant when my hair reaches wl I can't wait to rock pigtails. they'll probably be like mbl, I think it's bsl or a bit longer than bsl now XD
> but who knows there may be no apparent change in length since I'm transitioning.


 

lol noo i wasnt talking about your hair lol i ment my shrinkage. i just figured you had no shrinkage
becuase that would be a wonderful thing if WL hair made WL pigtails.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol noo i wasnt talking about your hair lol i ment my shrinkage. i just figured you had no shrinkage
> becuase that would be a wonderful thing if WL hair made WL pigtails.


Oh I know. I meant that my hair goes from mbl to bsl in pigtails. I don't think I have much shrinkage. maybe 2"(?) I don't really pay attention. I'll have to check it out sometime

exoticmommie - I like curly pigtails too. I did two twists kinda like bantu knots so I didn't have to use heat.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice thread EM! I hope one day my hair can cover the cleavage in my breasts too lol but the real reason I want longer hair is for all the haters that really don't think my hair will grow..they look at me all crazy when I talk about deep conditioning and protective styling. But when I'm MBL they are gonna want all my secrets! The thing I look forward too the most is having shoulder length spiral curls or APL curly rollersets


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

brg240 said:


> Oh I know. I meant that my hair goes from mbl to bsl in pigtails. I don't think I have much shrinkage. maybe 2"(?) I don't really pay attention. I'll have to check it out sometime
> 
> exoticmommie - I like curly pigtails too. I did two twists kinda like bantu knots so I didn't have to use heat.


 

wow, i would love to have just two inches of shrinkage, i get about 7inches of shrinkage lol danget!!!!!!!

time for bed,


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not long since my BC but when it get back I still want to do my Pantene commercial. You know where it's bouncing as you walking down the stair. Shining, swanging, bouncing. I'ma have some killer legs from all that stair walking.


----------



## Nayna (Jan 8, 2010)

*sigh* even though my goal is WL I know I'm going to act the fool at full BSL.  I'm aproaching full APL and I slapped my SO with my fro yesterday, lol.  Can you imagine what I'll do at BSL/BSB.  Hmph. MBL, forget it.  I can't friggin wait.  I straightened my hair last week and I had some old man telling me not to hurt em, lol.  He must not know bout me.... lol.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jan 8, 2010)

Shut up! i Love this thread.. i can't wait til my hair is waist length =) before i cut some dead ("& i mean dead) ends people would ask me what i was mixed with... "& i think i was apl close t0 bsl... *sigh* i can't wait !!! Thanks for the boost OP


----------



## teysmith (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> Heads would turn HARD!!...*I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## teysmith (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^^dont know what happened there...lol ^^^^^


----------



## Aspire (Jan 8, 2010)

What a really nice thread. . . . .

Inspirational  . . . and yet . . . I want to curl up in a ball and cry.   Oh well, I guess I will subscribe and come back when I am not PMSing, depressed, and suffering from insomnia; because at 3:40 AM, I wanna find all you chicas and :hardslap: and  _Course, I wouldn't touch the hair. :wink2: _ 


But I mean that with serious LHCF  and .  Kudos to EM for starting the thread, and congrats to the ladies whos hard hair work is paying off.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 8, 2010)

I was the girl with the tightly coily coarse type  4 hair that everyone had a comment to make about, the skinny late bloomer, they called my hair ugly, nappy and told me to "resolve it" and as a little girl........ I believed them. 

Eventually I became a young lady that came into her own, I looked at my childhood massive fro and promised myself I would let my hair be what it is and see if I can get that length again.

Well I got it and I surpassed it.

I'm a curvaceous size 2 in dresses, I have a music video booty and MBL hair well on its way to WL.........you can't tell me *nuthin *at this point

When the wind blows my hair just cascades with each gust and its an amazing feeling sometimes I see guys just staring at the effect as I approach and its sooo empowering.

Sometimes I can't believe my progress and it makes me sooooo happy I just wanna share my tools and techniques with every sista I encounter interested in it.

I swing my hair out of my way allllllll the time its still gets me excited sometimes.

To the lady that said sometimes when theres a chick she doesn't like or a hater she'll swing her hair like oh well I still got longer hair.....omg that is the TRUTH I do the SAME thing!!

I *love* how amazed brotha's are with my hair and my progress and how within the 1st to 2nd date after they've asked if its all mine and I invite them to touch they can't get over it and run their hands thru my hair routinely from that point on. I've noticed men of other races find me to be more "exotic" looking being that I'm a Black girl with unusually long hair so that keeps things interesting and fun.

I recently did a length check and I couldn't believe how close I'm getting to WL....I still keep my avatar from 2 months ago up because I'm still in the inbetween phase....I dont have very much hair anorexia I know my hair is long  ....its really something I give thanks for every day....it makes me smile.

I changed into my pajamas tonight and my hair was just swinging and hanging down my back and for a moment I was just swinging my hair from side to side because it was soooo relaxing to feel hair all down your back...I'm just very grateful....its been an awesome fullfilling journey and I enjoy every step of the way


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh i am jealous of all you ladies, and your hair stories

I just cant wait till i can reach behind my back and touch my hair, i can almost do it now(when straighten) but i dont want to dislocate my arm
And i just cannot wait till i can use my hair as a shirt, oh and until i can put my hair into a ponytail w/o the aid of water or gel

And last but not least, i just CAN NOT wait until someone ask me "Why do you wear your hair in a bun all the time" Then i can pimp slap them with my WL hair and they will never question my bun again:alcoholic


----------



## taj (Jan 8, 2010)

:wow:I:heart2:this thread, it's hilarious! Ladies


:waytogo: You deserve because you've worked so 

hard to achieve your goals & maintain them.


I'm full bsb and I can't wait until I'm wl!! I love all of my haters (lol) and the compliments that I receive (especially from men) are priceless. The men and I still think of my hair as being short.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 8, 2010)

pink219 said:


> good thread... I can't wait till I have ultimately hip length hair!
> 
> I imagine my hair being in a bun and all of a sudden needing to "redo" my bun. I let my hair down, swing it around and "re-adjust" my ponytail holder.
> I'm so lame!




Funny, this happens to me when I have product build up. This is when I know it's time to wash, hair won't stay bunned. Weird but true. 

Sorry I am such a bore with my hair, no real stories to share, it's bunned all the time. I recently started wearing a banded ponytail, compliments of my 6 yo daughter, she does them for me. When driving in the car, I forget that's my hair behind me. 

This is a great thread, I am enjoying all the stories.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Not lame!
> 
> I tend to do this alot....when i'm irritated by another female....lol
> 
> I'm mentally thinking..._"yeah whatever...but my hair is still longer than yours."_


 
I know that's right!! 

Let me get out of this thread, it's making me want to go to sleep and wake up MBL.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 8, 2010)

OP! I love hearing everyone stories so keep them coming ladies! 

I can't wait til I get to BSL stretched although Midback is my goal. Since I'm tall I know thats a whole lotta hair! I will be swanging my hair all the time!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

I am the very Minority Here but that is okay!

I never liked long hair, I hated my hair down my back, I tucked it into fake pony tails, I have always had long hair, my father use to do my hair and kept all his little girls hair in tact. 

I BC'd about 4 times from MBL / WL to the clipper with NO Adapter to the smallest adapter. I don't like the heat and my hair touching my back and face!

That was then......., (still don't like it on my back on a hot day)

NOw I wonder If my FOOL Arse didn't cut my darn hair to make my husband mad I'd probably been schudlrknelfkuten by now LOL! the Husbands like to pull on the hair (I am tender headed) he also use to lay on my hair sometimes at night I get up to go to the bathroom and it feels like someone yanked my neck down, nope under the husbands arms (he is 250lbs so that is alot of arm). 

This grow back out I've learned to love my hair styles an all. I still wear my wigs and my Ponys, BUT I LOVE, LOVE LOVE LOVE it, You ladies have actually made me excited for the first time to grow my hair out and to keep it! (I promised the hubby and kids as well so)

when I go into the beauty supply store with my wig on and ask for a wig and the girls look all FUNKY like Bald Hepher coming up in here you need our hair. ANd I TAKE OFF My wig and rewrap it to make it tight when I don't wear a cap, and they look like glupensmurf, yeah Byatch I am not bald. Gals with long hair like wigs too! I rock my hair and a wig and I look great. (my hubby loves the new lace fronts, short style with out chopping my hair)


----------



## Aspire (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow what a difference some sleep makes. 

I am looking forward to one day achieving full BSL (should reach BSL by end of 2010). I feel if I can overcome that hurtle, I can do anything.  I have to admit though, I think DH might have seizures.  When we met I was almost SL (and I thought that was long)  and he could not keep his hands out of it.  I had to constantly tell him to stop.   When my oldest son was born I cut if off for convenience.  Now almost 14 years later, I am growing it back out (at DH's request).  The difference is that now it is so much healthier.  I could not have done this without LHCF's help.  I am so grateful for the ladies on this board. 

​


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

My husband made that request too! LOL 



Aspire said:


> Wow what a difference some sleep makes.
> 
> I am looking forward to one day achieving full BSL (should reach BSL by end of 2010). I feel if I can overcome that hurtle, I can do anything. I have to admit though, I think DH might have seizures. When we met I was almost SL (and I thought that was long) and he could not keep his hands out of it. I had to constantly tell him to stop. When my oldest son was born I cut if off for convenience. Now almost 14 years later, I am growing it back out (at DH's request). The difference is that now it is so much healthier. I could not have done this without LHCF's help. I am so grateful for the ladies on this board.
> 
> ...


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I know that's right!!
> 
> Let me get out of this thread, it's making me want to go to sleep and wake up MBL.



Girl who you telling? :lachen
 Keep it coming ladies!

Blackmasterpiece, I know you got some more stories...

I want more goodies on how the men act a fool.


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm only freshly APL, but my BF plays in my hair allllllll the time now. It's kinda nice. Having a man play in your hair makes u feel beautiful. 

HOWEVER, I can count 2 separate times in the last 30 days that some fool has stepped to me with some variation of "I love a long-haired thick redbone". *Sigh*.......are u serious, sir? (and my hair ain't even my idea of "long".....I wonder what I'll get when I'm MBL!)


----------



## teacherjess (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am the very Minority Here but that is okay!
> 
> I never liked long hair, I hated my hair down my back, I tucked it into fake pony tails, I have always had long hair, my father use to do my hair and kept all his little girls hair in tact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 8, 2010)

I've heard of hair porn but this thread is like hair erotica. :Blush2:

*subscribing*


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever slammed their hair in the car door? I look forward to the day when I have to be careful about where my hair is


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been living vicariously through long haired ladies since I was 8 years old!  When I see how long my hair is getting, I imagine how I'll feel once it gets to BSL. I'm almost at APL (actually have a few strands past APL) and I already feel sexier!  when I'm alone in my room, I watch hair porn of members like longhairdontcare, Irrisitable, lexiwiththecurls and even the one who shall not be named.... I keep her on mute


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to be like my mom one day and feel something on my arms, wondering what the heck it is. Then I realize it's my hair


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NOw I wonder If my FOOL Arse didn't cut my darn hair to make my husband mad I'd probably been *schudlrknelfkuten*
> 
> when I go into the beauty supply store with my wig on and ask for a wig and the girls look all FUNKY like Bald Hepher coming up in here you need our hair. ANd I TAKE OFF My wig and rewrap it to make it tight when I don't wear a cap, and they look like* glupensmurf, *yeah Byatch I am not bald. Gals with long hair like wigs too! I rock my hair and a wig and I look great. (my hubby loves the new lace fronts, short style with out chopping my hair)



Girl, you have me dying! I can't wait to call someone a glupensmurf lol!

I love these stories! I'm having fun pretending that my braids are all mine when I take a shower. It feels so good to have wet hair on your back..


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG I read this entire thread so far and my heart was beating slightly faster with each long hair story. My hair grows slightly faster than average, but it also breaks slightly faster than average due to extreme dryness.   If I had paid attention to LHCF more since joining I  would have been full SL or beyond by now I KNOW since last night when I clarifying with Bentonite Clay one section of my hair near the crown at that stretched ALL the WAY to APL (that's ALOT to say for me since I'm 5'9 with a long torso), that's the longest any part of my hair has ever been in my life. However, due to breakage and damage fom not caring enough about my hair other sections of my hair vary in length from EL to CL to NL to SL. HORRIBLE UGLY LAYERS!  This is why my main goals this year are humble FIRST AND FOREMOST Find a simple and effective regimen that works for me (no bandwagon-ing/pjism),  Healthy, Strong Hair with a proper Protein/Moisture Balance, FULL EVEN SL by Dec at least, so I'll  definitely have to trim that APL section   Only then can start my journey toward APL to BSL to MBL then WL maybe TBL if my terminal length will allow it and then maybe I could fall in love and get married with LONG Healthy Hair. 

I hope this will take my the estimated 4-5 years tops cause I'm almost 25 and I would like to get married by 30. I'm sure I will die if I have to wait past that cause saving my self against these hormones is a bit more than slightly frustrating.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I was the girl with the tightly coily coarse type 4 hair that everyone had a comment to make about, the skinny late bloomer, they called my hair ugly, nappy and told me to "resolve it" and as a little girl........ I believed them.
> 
> Eventually I became a young lady that came into her own, I looked at my childhood massive fro and promised myself I would let my hair be what it is and see if I can get that length again.
> 
> ...


 

You go girl!!!, i know exactly how you feel!!! but i still get hair anorexia. i love everything you said!!! black men act like your from another world becuase you have long hair that not glued or weaved, or slapped on head. lol lol no offence to some


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 8, 2010)

**timidly checks in....**

I love this thread!!!

It feels weird to include myself in the long hair category, but I am currently MBL ( trying to make it to waist this year). I love the way my braid feels against my back, when I'm in a bra or halter. My DH also plays in my hair, and I love when he " nuzzles" it. It is sublime to have him wash my hair, and he has this googley-eyed face when it's wet and covers my girls. 

It makes me feel like such a woman when it's a windy day, and my hair is swirling all around my head, and just flowing in the breeze. I've got my " hair flip" perfected! I love the looks I get from doubters;( you know, the is that all hers looks?).

But....best of all, is the take-down.

This is when I unravel my twisted bun, that shows my length, just at the right time, like when I'm getting a stanky eye from someone, or a clear woman is flipping her shorter blonde locks ( I have a compulsion to out-flip her). 

Long hair can cover for me when I'm having a bad face day, and can almost have the effect of cleavage when you need assistance from a man. Shoot, don't put the two together....you will get pretty much get whatever you need.

Love my LHCF sisters and HHG.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 8, 2010)

I bumped into the cutest guy from junior high at the post office one day. He recognized me immediately (it's been a while y'all lol). Anyway, I was so wishing that I hadn't had my wig on that day! I was just wondering how much BIGGER that grin of his would have gotten!

I plan on trying to ambush him there when my hair is on point!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> Oh i am jealous of all you ladies, and your hair stories
> 
> I just cant wait till i can reach behind my back and touch my hair, i can almost do it now(when straighten) but i dont want to dislocate my arm
> And i just cannot wait till i can use my hair as a shirt, oh and until i can put my hair into a ponytail w/o the aid of water or gel
> ...


 
GOOD ONE!!!!! i totally forgot to mention that i can just reach behind and grab my hair without effort, i took that for granted untill it was metioned by you lol


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Jan 8, 2010)

I want waist length hair so I can tilt my head back and feel it tickle the top of my booty.(God help me for I am nuts)


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 8, 2010)

Filmatic said:


> I'm not long since my BC but when it get back I still want to do my Pantene commercial. You know where it's bouncing as you walking down the stair. Shining, swanging, bouncing. I'ma have some killer legs from all that stair walking.



Yeah I wanna be like one of those girls on the Garnier Fructis commercials. I wanna tie my strong, shiny long hair around a tree and pull it down LOLOLOL

Oh and my Pocahontas braids on my MBL hair are between SL-APL. If my hair is curly then its barely SL. Damn shrinkage!


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 8, 2010)

*Puts towel on head and ....swangs it*

One day, one day.. I'm going have hair that's long
enough to slap people in the face..


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am the very Minority Here but that is okay!
> 
> I never liked long hair, I hated my hair down my back, I tucked it into fake pony tails, I have always had long hair, my father use to do my hair and kept all his little girls hair in tact.
> 
> ...







*wowww, this has happend me last year a couple of times when i wore half wigs for protective styling, oh man, ive seen those "glupensmurf" faces too many times!!!!! good one!!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> I'm only freshly APL, but my BF plays in my hair allllllll the time now. It's kinda nice. Having a man play in your hair makes u feel beautiful.
> 
> HOWEVER, I can count 2 separate times in the last 30 days that some fool has stepped to me with some variation of "I love a long-haired thick redbone". *Sigh*.......are u serious, sir? (and my hair ain't even my idea of "long".....I wonder what I'll get when I'm MBL!)


 
wohhhhhhaaaaaa, i got that toooooooooo, a man started sanging that to meeee as i walked offf with another guyyyy that wasnt my os lol. my hair was flat ironed loongg and i had tight jeans on,  and he sung it!~!!!!!  i was like "okkkkk<----ill be that. llol i liked it. i was about to back it up and do a booty pop right quick while swinging hair. he sung it that good lol


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 8, 2010)

But you know one thing I do notice and I'm sure others do too, does it seem that other races of men don't go as ga ga crazy over women long hair grown from her own scalp as black men do? If it's another race in which it's the norm for women to have effortlessly long hair it's not really that spectacular and men look at other indicators of healthy hair such as bounce, softness, thickness, and shine. However I think other races of men will notice a black women with authentically long hair  ALOT MORE since it's not expected. As black women start to grow their own long healthy hair along with our other advantages such as youthful skin, pretty skin tones, amazing body shapes plus many of us have the volume and thickness that YT women would kill for. bsssshhhhh! What do you think will happen?! I think we will become a MAJOR threat!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

softblackcotton said:


> But you know one thing I do notice and I'm sure others do too, does it seem that other races of men don't go as ga ga crazy over women long hair grown from her own scalp as black men do? If it's another race in which it's the norm for women to have effortlessly long hair it's not really that spectacular and men look at other indicators of healthy hair such as bounce, softness, thickness, and shine. However I think other races of men will notice a black women with authentically long hair ALOT MORE since it's not expected. As black women start to grow their own long healthy hair along with our other advantages such as youthful skin, pretty skin tones, amazing body shapes plus many of us have the volume and thickness that YT women would kill for. bsssshhhhh! What do you think will happen?! I think we will become a MAJOR threat!


 

i dont think we're a  threat yet. lol i wish more blk women knew what we know.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Jan 8, 2010)

Skiggle said:


> *Puts towel on head and ....swangs it*
> 
> One day, one day.. I'm going have hair that's long
> enough to slap people in the face..


 
OMG! Your post bought back nostalgia with a boom! 

Picture it: 1984, a little girl sitting in her room. She's supposed to be folding the towels that her Mama made her go get out the dryer. Instead, she is sitting at her desk with a gray towel on her head , the round laundry basket is the make-believe steering wheel to her make-believe car   that is powered by 2 shoes on the floor - 1 is the gas and 1 is the brake - creative, huh? 

In walks Mama and I am  
My Mom is stomped for words but her face says :scratchch :eye: .

Then she finds her voice      and is threatening   because I am dirtying up her clean towels and not doing my chores  ! I just wish I could     at this point....(am I invisible yet? :crazy  My Mom argues that if I kept my hair neat in the morning when she combed it instead of getting sand in it and losing hair bows I wouldn't look like  !  - Gosh, why don't parents understand? Didn't they ever play make-believe? LOL!

Later when the  rings I have to listen to her tell  that I was messing up her clean laundry! I could hear my Auntie and others  !!!!

I told my Mama 


Is it bad that I still put a towel on my head and try to dance sexy in front of the mirror? I'm getting better at making my bum bounce!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

LadyLibra,...that was too funny. too funny


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i dont think we're a threat yet. lol i wish more blk women knew what we know.


 
That's why once we figure it out we gotta to reach out, educate, and emancipate our sistas from hair slavery!  I sound like Bob Marley!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> **timidly checks in....**
> 
> I love this thread!!!
> 
> ...






can't wait so I can do that for DH. 



Skiggle said:


> **Puts towel on head and ....swangs it**
> 
> One day, one day.. I'm going have hair that's long
> enough to slap people in the face..


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 8, 2010)

I have serious hair anorexia and I am usually caught in a bun or a shrunken twistout. When I do wear my hair straightened and mbl, I do like the looks I get from men and the weave checks. I think most folks are just surprised at the difference in length and texture. They don't know the future Rapunzel  is inside of those buns and updos! 

And btw, these are the "Pocahontas" braids I want:


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't wait till I can do a crown braid like this:


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Girl who you telling? :lachen
> Keep it coming ladies!
> 
> *Blackmasterpiece, I know you got some more stories...*
> ...


How'd you know? 

Well there was the one time I went to a party and there was this one delicious lookin brotha that all the girls at the event were staring at....well I walked up to him and started conversation, amung other things he complimented me on my hair, when I told him it was mine he was like can I touch?!?! In amazement I was just like *shrugs* sure why not? He ran his hands thru my hair for the remainder of the party and just flirted & had deep conversation the rest of the night.....BOY was I getting side-eye the rest of the night from the women at that event!

Theres this one perfect guy I dated he's model handsome in terms of looks, he's successful, intelligent and worldly, but I threw some things out there on the first date to see how he felt about it......eventually we got on the topic of hair and I said to him you know my hair is straight right now but I'm actually natural, sometimes I like to wear my hair in a huge fro.....before I could finish he was like "seriously?!?! I *LOVE* afro's they're sooooo sexy!" I was like:blush3:

Alot of guys when they try to holla as I'm walking down the street and I'm not payin them  any mind or if there are other ladies getting gassed they'll be like no! The caramel one with the long hair! and I'm just like



AdoraAdora24 said:


> You go girl!!!, i know exactly how you feel!!! but i still get hair anorexia. i love everything you said!!! *black men act like your from another world becuase you have long hair that not glued or weaved, or slapped on head. *lol lol no offence to some


Absolutely, they treat me like this amazing exception to everything they thought they knew about black girls. I definitely get treated differently, its like they're fascinated by me lol between my booty and the long hair I got em wrapped around my pinky finger...I'm the worst lol



softblackcotton said:


> But you know one thing I do notice and I'm sure others do too, *does it seem that other races of men don't go as ga ga crazy over women long hair grown from her own scalp as black men do?* If it's another race in which it's the norm for women to have effortlessly long hair it's not really that spectacular and men look at other indicators of healthy hair such as bounce, softness, thickness, and shine. *However I think other races of men will notice a black women with authentically long hair  ALOT MORE since it's not expected. *As black women start to grow their own long healthy hair along with our other advantages such as youthful skin, pretty skin tones, amazing body shapes plus many of us have the volume and thickness that YT women would kill for. bsssshhhhh! What do you think will happen?! I think we will become a MAJOR threat!


I dunno, I get alot of approaches from men of other races when my hair is straightened and my length is showing, I think to them the long hair on a black girl combined with my body shape makes me look more exotic to them....but they don't go as gaga over it as Black men thats for sure. I totally agree with you, as soon as we can get the word out to most sista's about how to care for their hair properly and grow it out, between our curves, thick lips and gorgeous array of skin tones we could TAKE OVA!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> How'd you know?
> 
> I dunno, I get alot of approaches from men of other races when my hair is straightened and my length is showing, I think to them the long hair on a black girl combined with my body shape makes me look more exotic to them....but they don't go as gaga over it as Black men thats for sure. I totally agree with you, as soon as we can get the word out to most sista's about how to care for their hair properly and grow it out, between our curves, thick lips and gorgeous array of skin tones we could TAKE OVA!!!



I agree!!!

Ok so I this dream last night, most likely from reading on the thread and stalking fotkis, so here is another fantasy

I go to a place where there are lots of black women just hanging out and my hair is MBl and thick and shiny and just swanging. The women run up to me in disbelief. OMG your hair is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen, who did your weave!?!? 
This is not a weave, this is my hair, stares all around in disbelief.
Go ahead, touch it.
Everyone starts touching and checking, and just in disbelief!
What did you do?!?!?
I tell them what I did, and ask if anyone wants regimens, and that I will suit them what they are willing and have time to do. 
Suddenly I am printing out regimens (don't know where the computer and printer came from). :loL:


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Maybe it was a vision of your future.....trust me, thats gonna start happening for you A situation *just* like that happened to me just a week ago, I just went over my aunts house to chill and catch up, I call her my aunt but she's close to me in age and always very fashion forward. 

She couldn't get over my hair she was like what are you doing?!?!? What do you use? She then began to parade me around to people as more and more people came over she was like YES its all hers no extensions and she's NATURAL go ahead touch it! Girl I thought it was a weave too! lmao and I was just being flooded with questions, I answered them all and gave my tips and tricks it was really sweet


----------



## Aspire (Jan 8, 2010)

@ BlackMasterpiece

Girl, don't you know you are a triple threat?  It's like my granddaddy used to say "Black men love pretty hair, pretty teeth, and pretty booty."  

I hate to get all religious up in here, but I wonder.  The bible says that a woman's hair is her glory.  Considering that he created us, I guess he knows of what he speaks. 

I wonder how much of our feminine power we give up when we choose to cut our hair, abuse it, or even hide it.   Since it is part of the temple, I wonder if it pleases him to see us as women enjoy it.  Don't know where the thought came from - it just popped into my head.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel like I'm reading porn  2010 is the year to get the total package, even though I suffer from hair anorexia I'm hoping to be cured by the time I reach MBL. I have been taking care of my hair better than my body for almost 2 years so this year I'm really going to shoot for the total package.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 8, 2010)

Aspire said:


> *@ BlackMasterpiece
> 
> Girl, don't you know you are a triple threat?  It's like my granddaddy used to say "Black men love pretty hair, pretty teeth, and pretty booty." *


:blush3: thanks love! I do my best to keep in mind all the ways I have been blessed


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a GREAT thread!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 8, 2010)

Um... I guess I qualify as having long hair.  

Well, it's almost never out. But when it is down in the shower I feel kinda like a sex goddess or something  and I can assure you I am in the shower practising my skripper moves and slanging this hair ALL around  

*flees the thread* :blush3:

ETA: came back in to say that I did wear my hair out and down to a restaurant this Christmas. I had a white man looking at me with... longing? He could NOT stop eyeballing me even though I was there WITH DH and kids in tow! It felt nice having my hair covering pretty much my whole back. I was a bit worried that black women might give me stink eye or make comments about it being fake... but from the texture it's pretty much 100% obvious that it's real, I think.

ETA AGAIN lol: Once I get my body tight nobody on planet earth will be able to tell me NOTHING!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Um... I guess I qualify as having long hair.
> 
> Well, it's almost never out. But when it is down in the shower I feel kinda like a sex goddess or something  a*nd I can assure you I am in the shower practising my skripper moves and slanging this hair ALL around*
> 
> *flees the thread* :blush3:





OMG, 

I can't wait to do that!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> Ok so I this dream last night, most likely from reading on the thread and stalking fotkis, so here is another fantasy
> 
> ...


 
That is too funny. It will happen watch.


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> Heads would turn HARD!!*...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!*



Loves it!!! You ladies are gonna be something terrible!


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 8, 2010)

..........


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> *ETA: came back in to say that I did wear my hair out and down to a restaurant this Christmas. I had a white man looking at me with... longing? He could NOT stop eyeballing me even though I was there WITH DH and kids in tow! *It felt nice having my hair covering pretty much my whole back. I was a bit worried that black women might give me stink eye or make comments about it being fake... but from the texture it's pretty much 100% obvious that it's real, I think.
> 
> ETA AGAIN lol: Once I get my body tight nobody on planet earth will be able to tell me NOTHING!



OH now thats juicy! Imaging him checking out the sista. Did your DH notice? I want DH to be like "fools get back, this my woman!"


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> OH now thats juicy! Imaging him checking out the sista. Did your DH notice? I want DH to be like "fools get back, this my woman!"



No, he didn't notice because the guy was behind DH's back, facing me. That man's gears were grinding, boy. I could see him wondering about me... in the Biblical sense!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm almost APL and I have a story.

One night I was out with hubby. I was on the dance floor doing a line dance, just flipping my hair back and forth because I had a fresh relaxer. Hubby was standing beside one of his friends. Later that night hubby told me that his friend said to him, "Is that all her hair?"  Hubby said, "Yeah, man. That's all her."  I felt like this :Copy of 2cool: 

Man, I can't wait until I'm MBL. I'ma be a flippin fool. LOL


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> No, he didn't notice because the guy was behind DH's back, facing me. That man's gears were grinding, boy. I could see him wondering about me... in the Biblical sense!







wannabelong said:


> Ok, I'm almost APL and I have a story.
> 
> One night I was out with hubby. I was on the dance floor doing a line dance, just flipping my hair back and forth because I had a fresh relaxer. Hubby was standing beside one of his friends. Later that night hubby told me that his friend said to him, "Is that all her hair?" Hubby said, "Yeah, man. That's all her" I felt like this :Copy of 2cool:
> 
> Man, I can't wait until I'm MBL. I'ma be a flippin fool. LOL




 at your reaction(s) 

  I'm gonna be like









I've actually asked DH about this. I was like what would you say if someone was asking if my hair was a weave. Are SO's be so proud.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 8, 2010)

at this thread. i stay living vicariously through other women with long hair. I've had dreams and all. I already got the body/booty, all i need is that hair down my back, and as long as i keep doing what i'm doing i know ima get there sooner than later.. lol, my friends already tell me that i'm not gonna know how to act when it reaches BSL. lol.

I really live vicariously through people who started off like me, above ear length, and who now has made tremendous progress w/in 2-3 years. I'm already SL and its been like 1 yr and 3 months. i predict *crosses fingers* that i will be full APL by Dec. and BSL by mid 2011 when i get out the military*crosses fingers*. then i can wear my hair down out and just lookin' .

*sigh*... i'm mad at yoou exoticmommie.. as if i don't do this enough.. lol.. now there's a thread filled with this stuff.. i love it..


----------



## teacherjess (Jan 8, 2010)

:Ya'll know what? Here's what I want to do one day (I'm between NL and SL currently, aiming for APL or longer):


1. Be (with girlfriends of course) in a store trying on a coat/shirt/jacket and be wearing my hair down and have to dramatically flip my hair from underneath the coat/shirt/jacket. I want my friends, salesgirls, errybody watchin'!!

2. Have people ask, "Is that all your hair?" on the regular

3. Go to the beauty shop and have a roller set on the *gasp* big gray rollers

4. Get long enough to have to shampoo & condition in sections

5. Make big, beautiful, moisturized, neat and professional buns to wear to work and accessorize w/ cute hair goodies

6. And of course, I've got plenty of X- rated fantasies but I can't get started on that in public

*sigh* A girl can dream...GR8 THREAD


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Any more long haired ladies gonna share some more stories....


----------



## Bella_Atl (Jan 8, 2010)

I love my medium/long hair.  I went from "track star" to "SUPASTA" and it's the shizzy.  And I no longer have to "karate chop" a man when he reaches to touch my hair..Whoowaaaaahhhh!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Now you know I have imagined that as well.
> 
> DH is behind  and my hair all over my back looking sessy.
> 
> ...


 
Girl you know I've been on LHCF too long to think of myself as a long haired diva! I have a bad case of hair anorexia!  My hair still seems short to me.  But thank you for the compliment.  It made me .

But I will tell you that this is the absolute longest my hair has ever been. I *love* feeling hair on my back. I *love* when people stand close to me when I'm in line and I know they are trying to figure out if it's all mine <insert random hair toss and finger comb through - hey I gotta let 'em know it's real!>. I *love *when I'm airdrying my hair and DH smells on it. I *love *getting compliments left and right when I only spent 1 minute styling my hair. Long hair is a style in itself! If I think of more, I'll be back.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread made my night yesterday and it did it again tonight!

I can't wait until I have stories to share about my long hair and swangin it just EVERYWHERE for no damn reason but to swang!! lol


----------



## Leesh (Jan 8, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> I have serious hair anorexia and I am usually caught in a bun or a shrunken twistout. When I do wear my hair straightened and mbl, I do like the looks I get from men and the weave checks. I think most folks are just surprised at the difference in length and texture. They don't know the future Rapunzel is inside of those buns and updos!
> 
> And btw, these are the "Pocahontas" braids I want:


 
Wavez, Is this You? If so, You are a Very Pretty Lady, Just Gorgeous!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2010)

I am suscribing to this thread. Someday, I will be back with my own story!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 8, 2010)

teacherjess said:


> :Ya'll know what? Here's what I want to do one day (I'm between NL and SL currently, aiming for APL or longer):
> 
> 
> 1. Be (with girlfriends of course) in a store trying on a coat/shirt/jacket and be wearing my hair down and have to dramatically flip my hair from underneath the coat/shirt/jacket. I want my friends, salesgirls, errybody watchin'!!
> ...


 
 I can't wait to do that.


----------



## HoneyLove (Jan 8, 2010)

omgomgomgomgomg this is a dangerous thread. i hadn't planned on taking down my locs for another 3-4 years, but mannnnnn yall are going to mess me all up. i want to take them down NOW!!! lol hmm now i'm actually gonna wait for boo to wake up so I can see his reaction when i mention this  definitely living vicariously through you long-haired ladies!!


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jan 8, 2010)

I can say I get the attention but its rather annoying sometimes and I'm sorta kinda shy and cant stand strangers staring at me lol. It also makes girls dislike you that much more! and the biggest thing is when you catch the people who you think are your friends giving you stank looks on the sly when its all down and swinging !!! I have seen it all!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 8, 2010)

tigerlily0686 said:


> I can say I get the attention but its rather annoying sometimes and I'm sorta kinda shy and cant stand strangers staring at me lol. It also makes girls dislike you that much more! and the biggest thing is when you catch the people who you think are your friends giving you stank looks on the sly when its all down and swinging !!! I have seen it all!!


 

I am not shy, but I can relate. I really do not like the attention my hair gets. Heck, I get comments wearing it bunned.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Wavez, Is this You? If so, You are a Very Pretty Lady, Just Gorgeous!


 
This is Amel Larrieux I believe? Formerly of Groove Theory? I could be wrong though


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

I can see the thread is still going strong


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 8, 2010)

I went to the grocery store today...stood in the aisle with the dish detergent and flipped my hair out of my coat 

But my head kept getting yanked back everytime i turned my head!...I had a reason!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2010)

softblackcotton said:


> That's why once we figure it out we gotta to reach out, educate, and emancipate our sistas from hair slavery!  I sound like Bob Marley!


 
Girl please I'm not helping emancipate nobody  once I get long hair I've been trying for the past 3yrs to pass on information that I've learned from this site and all they do is laugh. So don't start asking once you see my hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl please I'm not helping emancipate nobody  once I get long hair I've been trying for the past 3yrs to pass on information that I've learned from the site and all they do is laugh. So don't start asking once you see my hair blowing in the wind.




i feel you!


----------



## pink219 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thread of the year right here!!


I can't wait till my real/natural hair looks like the lady from the *SAGA GOLD REMY HUMAN HAIR package.  http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...sortValue=desc&type=brand?osadcampaign=Google

And if I lose weight too... excuse me was you sayin' something ah ah you can't tell me nothing!!!
*


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

wannabelong said:


> I can't wait to do that.


 
What about the Black rollers or Dark Purple sometimes that look like a Hoola Hoop, Literally are the biggest Rollers I ever seen and you try to stick your head under the dryer and keep the rest in there as well, I don't like those because it takes a long time to dry your whole head (due to body angeling), but that is like


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

actually im about to go on a date this week with a guy that is so in love with my hair!! yea i know, i have alot of so's lol lol, PIMPIN. i think its the hair


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

OH and to add to all the excitement in this thread, my bangs have already grew a half inch in 18days. MEGA TEK. i didnt measure the rest of hair yet.


----------



## twists (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up. This is making me feel so much better about my long hair thoughts lol..My hair isn't long yet but when it is...ohhhh boyyyyyy 

I have so many hair fantasies I started to scare myself...I didn't think it was healthy lol, but i'm glad to know im not the only one...Thank youuuuu


----------



## SEMO (Jan 8, 2010)

I like this thread.  It's really cute and fun.    I don't really feel like I have long hair most days (shrinkage being what it is).  

But the few times I do straighten it I do get a lot more attention and shocked reactions (even from people who know me-- I think they're surprised that it's still growing).

A few times I've gotten a triple or quadruple take from men who seem stunned by my hair.  And sometimes I get the feeling a few have wanted to run their fingers through it.  Once some guy tried to holla as I was walking and he was driving by.  Another guy complimented my hair and asked me what brand of weave I use (so he could tell his wife about it ).


----------



## january noir (Jan 8, 2010)

Sigh.

I have the kind of hair that is naturally fine and thin and I will never realize ownership of a head full of lush, thick strands as described in this thread.

If there was a super pill that would make it so, I would take it!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, yes I can definitely identify with the "having my hair down and my neck is hot from all the heat, from all the hair, and having to move it to the side" part!  I let my hair out of braids over my out-of-town Christmas va-cay, and I had a large, wavy, fluffy, fro.  I called myself leaving it out and throwing a scarf on to take a nap one day.  Well, needless to say, I woke up sweating cuz it was like having a wool scarf/small blanket over my head.  That heat was something serious!  At least I know I'll be warm if I wear it out in this cold weather!

I wore my hair in the same style as my avatar ^ to a summer festival.  This guy standing behind me in line to get some funnel cakes complimented me on my hair, and talked about how more African-American women/women of color should grow their hair long and keep it healthy.  Since I often wear weaves and wigs in winter, and wear my hair up in summer, it felt good to have a compliment from a stranger.  I think most think I have no hair underneath this LF, lol.

P.S.  I too love the feeling of long, wet hair in the shower...I know my future husband will too cuz my hair is bound to be uber long by the time he comes sashaying into my life...in some years or whenever God sees fit.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2010)

SEMO you have mad shrinkage, If I saw your hair I would do a double take as well . When I get's me some hur best believe I'll be bumpin this 
thread .


----------



## SEMO (Jan 8, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> SEMO you have mad shrinkage, If I saw your hair I would do a double take as well . When I get's me some hur best believe I'll be bumpin this
> thread .


Yeah, my shrinkage is not playing around.  It's serious about it's mission to keep me near shoulder length when curly.  But I've learned to love it and live with it.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I wore my hair in the same style as my avatar ^ to a summer festival.  *This guy standing behind me in line to get some funnel cakes complimented me on my hair, and talked about how more African-American women/women of color should grow their hair long and keep it healthy.*  Since I often wear weaves and wigs in winter, and wear my hair up in summer, it felt good to have a compliment from a stranger.  I think most think I have no hair underneath this LF, lol.
> 
> P.S.  I too love the feeling of long, wet hair in the shower...I know my future husband will too cuz my hair is bound to be uber long by the time he comes sashaying into my life...in some years or whenever God sees fit.



I can't wait till the day that my hair looks so good the person standing me just has to say something. 



SEMO said:


> I like this thread.  It's really cute and fun.    I don't really feel like I have long hair most days (shrinkage being what it is).
> 
> But the few times I do straighten it I do get a lot more attention and shocked reactions (even from people who know me-- I think they're surprised that it's still growing).
> 
> *A few times I've gotten a triple or quadruple take from men who seem stunned by my hair.*  And sometimes I get the feeling a few have wanted to run there fingers through it.  Once some guy tried to holla as I was walking and he was driving by.  Another guy complimented my hair and asked me what brand of weave I use (so he could tell his wife about it ).



Yes yes yes, I wanna be a stunna.  I see some men and women giving me double take, when I wear my twist out (I barely wear it straight now, trying to get to my goals first) and I can see them wondering if it's mine. And it's not long, not by LHCF standards at least. 



tigerlily0686 said:


> I can say I get the attention but its rather annoying sometimes and I'm sorta kinda shy and cant stand strangers staring at me lol. It also makes girls dislike you that much more! *and the biggest thing is when you catch the people who you think are your friends giving you stank looks on the sly when its all down and swinging !!! *I have seen it all!!



Wow, didn't know fab hair could bring out ugliness in friends. Whelp! They better get over it!


----------



## Nayeli (Jan 8, 2010)

This thread is absolutely hilarious  

My hair isn't long long yet but I felt like a princess when I went home this Christmas. Wore my little-longer-than-APL hair out for three straight weeks  

My little cousins were running their hands over my scalp....I went to a party with my best male friend (mind you he was a bit tipsy) and he actually picked my hair up off my right shoulder and said "I......just love it" 

Oh and the odd times in public when I just felt like acting a fool, I would pretend to be frustrated at something and rake my fingers through the front....because you know....I was just soooooo "exasperated" 

I can just imagine the craziness that you MBL and beyond ladies are doing lol


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I was the girl with the tightly coily coarse type  4 hair that everyone had a comment to make about, the skinny late bloomer, they called my hair ugly, nappy and told me to "resolve it" and as a little girl........ I believed them.
> 
> Eventually I became a young lady that came into her own, I looked at my childhood massive fro and promised myself I would let my hair be what it is and see if I can get that length again.
> 
> ...



I love this post, especially the parts in bold . You go girl .


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Nayeli said:


> This thread is absolutely hilarious
> 
> *My hair isn't long long yet *but I felt like a princess when I went home this Christmas. Wore my little-longer-than-APL hair out for three straight weeks
> 
> ...




You joking right? You are close to BSL. Even though You have a long neck and torso people can still tell it's long. Your hair is long, now get over it.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 8, 2010)

my hair isn't quite bsl yet, like an inch shy. i wore it straight for the first time in november since january for my gospel choir concert. i walked into the church for practice and we started a full 20 minutes late because everyone was oogling my hair! lol, hands came flying at it. one girl jokingly (i think) was checking for tracks. I couldn't help but swing it during the upbeat songs. and it was winter so it was windy. i was UNSTOPPABLE AND VAIN AND DIDN'T CARE! When I get to MBL, every black female will HATE me lol


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> my hair isn't quite bsl yet, like an inch shy. i wore it straight for the first time in november since january for my gospel choir concert. i walked into the church for practice and *we started a full 20 minutes late because everyone was oogling my hair! lol, hands came flying at it.* one girl jokingly (i think) was checking for tracks. I couldn't help but swing it during the upbeat songs. and it was winter so it was windy. i was UNSTOPPABLE AND VAIN AND DIDN'T CARE! When I get to MBL, every black female will HATE me lol






I only imagine the reaction I will get a church. 

Can you imagine yourself in church and everybody in the rows behind you, are just in awe, some saying thinking it's a weave, some trying to figure it out. What is good sly way to show it ain't. :scratchch 

This is almost equivalent to the lady who got married, and is only putting her wedding ring hand up to praise the Lord. Like, look at it! Look at it!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I only imagine the reaction I will get a church.
> 
> Can you imagine yourself in church and everybody in the rows behind you, are just in awe, some saying thinking it's a weave, some trying to figure it out. What is good sly way to show it ain't. :scratchch
> 
> This is almost equivalent to the lady who got married, and is only putting her wedding ring hand up to praise the Lord. Like, look at it! Look at it!


 
girl i swung it out my eyes and over my shoulders so much like i was "annoyed" by it. or would clip it up, just to take it down 10 minutes later, just so i could feel it cascade down. i had to wash that mess out quick before God punished me


----------



## Jozze (Jan 8, 2010)

tigerlily0686 said:


> I can say I get the attention but its rather annoying sometimes and I'm sorta kinda shy and cant stand strangers staring at me lol. It also makes girls dislike you that much more! and the biggest thing is when you catch the people who you think are your friends giving you stank looks on the sly when its all down and swinging !!! I have seen it all!!


ITA!

Hi ladies, I normally stay in lurk mode but I'd just love to add my 2 cents to this wonderful thread. My hair is only past SL now because I BC'd last July but before my hair was always between MBL and WL -I never could grow it to WL but I'm hoping being natural will cure that- anyway, I've got mad stories about having long hair. 

From *the good* -the crazy attention from men of all races, job offers, free stuff, being mistaken for a celebrity. To the dearer things like being compared to my beautiful Grandma who still has natural WL hair at 77.

*The bad*:crazy:- the insane stalkers from hell, the overly possessive bfs, the jealous gfs etc...

*To the down right ugly* -which usually involves another black woman, white women and on a few occasions as crazy as this may sound- gay men.

Here's just one of my many negative long hair experiences. I was on the underground going to college for exams one morning many years ago and out of the blue I was attacked by another black girl just because her bf was looking at my hair! I wasn't even really aware of either of them but I remember hearing a couple having a row about someone's hair being a weave. I was too busy revising for my exam to pay attention. The next thing I knew she just came up stood in front of my seat and grabbed my hair in her fist and called me a weave wearing wh*** . To really go OTT she hauled off and pimp slapped me!

What she didn't count on is :

1)that I was born and raise in the ATL until 16 and we don't play that.  

2) I was very use to physically defending myself from haters and stalkers!

 So she got a beat down that day and I arrived to sit my exams looking like a bloody crazy serial killer!They had to stop the train and some bystanders got roughed up...and to make matters worst it was embarrassing because as a black American in a white country(UK) I always like to represent us in the least negative stereotypical way possible but there I was fighting on the tube like a bloody TV ghetto queen! I hated her even more for dragging me down to her level. 
The scariest part was that I almost got arrested because the tube police looked at both of us and blamed me because she was bleeding and I was pretty much unscratched... luckily for me that it was rush hour and there were a lot of witnesses that came to my defence.

Please believe that I'm not bashing having long hair because I've always loved my hair long and I can't wait to grow it back! I just want the OP to know that yes it is a great power having long hair but the flip side is that you once you have it you will need to be very aware and very careful of the negativity that it can attract. I never thought that I was all that because of my hair but others projected their insecurities as well as their desires on to me and it has cause me some problems and heartaches along the way. When your hair is really long watch how some of your friends will change on you. 


Please forgive me if I'm putting a damper of your excitement because this is not my intention...I just wanted to add balance so you're not shocked after you achieve your LH goals. For me long hair is worth paying that price or I would've cut my hair years ago.

A thought just came to me that maybe this is why some religions have women cover their heads because long beautiful hair can really bring out evil thoughts and deeds in others ie lust and jealousy.


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 8, 2010)

So you are giving me permission to toot my own hair?



Well, my hair is bottom of bra strap, pretty much bone straight after my bKT experience.

I get alot of attention because of my hair, especially at work.  I have decided a year or so ago to stop protective styling and wear it out mostly, because I figured it might help attract some men folk . I also think I look better with it down; the buns and french twists make me look so harsh 

 I think where I work my hair is the longest - so my students and other staff point out to me.  Trying to be humble, I remind them of another lovely young lady with nearly waist length hair, but then THEY point out she is bi racial and her hair basically grows out of her head straight....

The thing is, when people turn their head and stare and look, I'm never really certain why.  I don't know if they like the way I look, if I look to big (cause I'm tall and heavy) or if it's the hair swinging around.  Sometimes I forget about the hair and just see stares, and think "why are they looking at me like that?"

And then, I think many people simply just assume my hair is a _weave_.  Especially when straight and shiny. Even when I wear a braid out...still weave ish...

I have had some really nice ladies tell me my hair was pretty, and I thought that was so nice.  I don't ever get people doing or saying nasty things to me about my hair, at least that I can see.  

My boyfriend loves my hair.  He likes to wallow in it; he'll spread it out across my back and just, play.  Until just recently, I didn't think of my hair as really all THAT long (cause really some y'all hear have started shorter than me and now are longer DLEWIS, lol  ) but the BKT has helped me retain length, so it's nice to lean back and feel it sweep my butt  .

Another boyfriend used to love it when I wore in a long braid, then would take the braid down (in front of people, like in the car on the road or something) he's say, "Show off..." 

I like my hair and am thankful for it.  But sometimes I also wonder, what's the point if men stare at weave that long too. So then I think, it's not really that special.  SO disagrees and says that if a man likes you, he does and the pretty hair is an extra added bonus.

Some negative to it, well besides what I already mentioned, is that it gets everywhere.  Clogs the drains really fast, also wraps around the vacuum cleaner bars.  It gets between your butt cheeks whilst washing in the shower.  

I have closed my hair in the car door b/c the wind blew it out while I was sitting down; I've ripped it out by getting it sucked up into the seat belt mechanism; I've had SO accidentally lean on the hair and yank my scalp, stuff like that.

Also sometimes people think I don't do anything to have my hair - I think they assume I may be biracial but we here at LHCF all know that doesn't equate nice hair.  One lady at work came in with a knit hat smashed down, and I naively asked her why she still had her hat on, was she still cold.  She said, "Well, not everyone has hair like you, you know " as if she just thinks I roll out of bed with the hair on point everyday.    Well, sometimes that happens but only if it's wrapped. I kind of resented that attitude.

  I had a dude tell me he thought I'd be "all extra" like I would be high maintenance or something - mostly b/c of the hair cause I DAMM sure don't wear expensive stuff, lol. 

My cats sometimes try to eat my hair as well, as have horses.

Well, I guess that's all.


----------



## Bene (Jan 8, 2010)

I wish I had some juicy and exciting tidbit about having lengthy hair, but I really don't. 


It doesn't feel heavy in the shower at all, it just feels like wet hair. I do lean my head back so that it's almost at tailbone and swish it around to see what it'll feel like when it gets there.  When I'm at home and I let it down, I like to run my fingers through it. In warm weather, I'll leave the window open so that I can feel a breeze move it around lightly, and it's always a thrill when it brushes up against my elbow or something, since this time last year it wasn't doing that at all.


My hair stays up in a bun whenever I'm outside. I never think to use my hair as a means of receiving attention when I'm out and about. I'd really much rather not be noticed at all.  That goes the same for using it to "feel attractive". That really isn't something I'm into doing. I wouldn't exploit my hair for things I feel are trivial. I'm growing it for the sake of having long hair, not to impress anyone or make anyone feel bad, or for any reason other than "I want long hair"


As for my b/f, he thinks it's my hobby. He doesn't care either way if I chop it all off or grow it to my knees, as long as I keep myself entertained by looking at hair sites instead of annoying him during basketball season


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

Jozze said:


> ITA!
> 
> Hi ladies, I normally stay in lurk mode but I'd just love to add my 2 cents to this wonderful thread. My hair is only past SL now because I BC'd last July but before my hair was always between MBL and WL -I never could grow it to WL but I'm hoping being natural will cure that- anyway, I've got mad stories about having long hair.
> 
> ...




Oh don't worry I know there are ugly sides. Many people have shared their experiences on the ugly, which why I wanted everyone to toot their own hair here, like winter said. And what you talked about sounds like what I went through a lot of in Miami. A chick wanted to fight me because her boyfriend was looking at me, then she had her friend do it instead. I too whipped her tail.  Stuff like that always happens in the ghetto, it usually doesn't involve hair though. 

But thanks for sharing.


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 8, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i know i sound greedy and maybe anorexic, but i neeeeeed my hair to look like the last pic in my siggy. lol. i wish i had started this hair journy in high school.


This is my goal too...I like my texlax waves and miss them.  I want my hair long with the waves...I think straight hair is rather boring but I'm stuck with it for now...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 8, 2010)

winterinatl said:


> This is my goal too...I like my texlax waves and miss them. I want my hair long with the waves...I think straight hair is rather boring but I'm stuck with it for now...


 

yes, i love the curly, long, wavey hair. thats why i love my texture, i just want it long.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 8, 2010)

winterinatl said:


> It gets between your butt cheeks whilst washing in the shower.




I haven't even thought about those lengths yet.


----------



## A_Christian (Jan 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a question....have you ladies ever noticed how...when you wear your hair down and straightened and its got that swang.....you can make any man tell his whole story...his whole life story!!
> 
> While the eyes go goo goo


----------



## Zaynab (Jan 9, 2010)

I am BSL when I wear my hair curly and WL when straight. I love my hair out, I never wear it in buns or ponytails. I either co-wash and it's curly or I'm wearing it straight. My dh loves my hair long, he will even wash it He likes to pull and touch it during coloring and likes to see it just wild and loose.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

Zaynab said:


> I am BSL when I wear my hair curly and WL when straight. I love my hair out, I never wear it in buns or ponytails. I either co-wash and it's curly or I'm wearing it straight. My dh loves my hair long, he will even wash it He likes to pull and touch it during coloring and likes to see it just wild and loose.


 
lol yea i know what you mean, coloring is so good when your hair is being pulled. going bye bye now....nuff said for me on this thread


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Wow, didn't know fab hair could bring out ugliness in friends. Whelp! They better get over it!


 *LMAO!! Girl you are hilarious! I'm loving this thread!! This is great material for my visualization.*


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I haven't even thought about those lengths yet.


Well, at that points it's not attached to my head anymore, those are the dead bits trying to make it to the drain, lol, bu they get _caught up_, hehe.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i get this all the time,
> 
> but the men just throw themselves....just last week this happend to me. one time i thought to myself "let me see where this can go" so i actually turned around to get purse, but i turned sharply so my hair could swing in his direction!! HE GOT ME DRINKS THE WHOLE NIGHT AFTER THAT...
> 
> SMOOTH TALKING AND HAIR SWINGING IS WHAT I DO!!<---about to make a song out of that.


----------



## A_Christian (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> at your reaction(s)
> 
> I'm gonna be like


 


   That will be my reaction when I reach mbl!


----------



## Aspire (Jan 9, 2010)

winterinatl said:


> Well, at that points it's not attached to my head anymore, those are the dead bits trying to make it to the drain, lol, bu they get _caught up_, hehe.



Hey, mine does that!! Does that mean I can join the group !  Or does it just mean my booty is too big or my water is too hard?

Keep em coming ladies . . . .


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

I fantasize so much about when my hair can sweep my booty in its straightened state, I think that will be so sensual. My goal is classic length, which I think will make coloring a unique experience, lol.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 9, 2010)

I want long hair too, can't wait.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Wavez, Is this You? If so, You are a Very Pretty Lady, Just Gorgeous!


 

oh no hon. I only wish. That is Amel Larrieux, a neosoul singer. Her texture is close to mine and I am using her length and pocohantas braids as inspiration.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 9, 2010)

It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story. 

I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!

There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 9, 2010)

Last one....

If I'm mad at the DH and want to get "revenge" I will straighten my hair, apply a yummy smelling butter or oil to my hair, wear something cute to bed and not talk to him. Ahahahaha he'll come in the room, smell my hair, say "oh you jerk!" (playfully of course) and pretty much do whatever I want. Oh the power of my hair scares me sometimes, kinda like that evil ring in The Lord of the Ring LMAO j/k Preeeeecious!


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey This is not exactly my hair experience, but it's one situation that has inspired me to grow long hair. Last Sept I had a cousin visit from London. We are both similar in looks and attractiveness. However two big differences were our height (I'm 5'9" she's 5'4) and our hair lengths. Mine was stuck at uneven SL and her's full APL. To the majority of black folks that is considered "LONG". Both of us are natural, however, my hair was in kinky twist extensions and her hair was flat ironed. I kept telling her when people see black women with long hair, they automatically think its a weave sinces weaves are so common here. She told me she was used to it because people think and do similar in London.  Little did I know that when I toured her around ATL over that weekend she had plenty of "I'm Not Wearing a Weave" Tricks up her sleeve. She swang that hair willy nilly all around town, kept running her hands through it to push it out or her face, kept on dropping stuff to pick them up at weird angles so her trackless scalp could peek through. OH BOY OH BOY did it work I observed guys taking extra extra  long glances, angrily glaring women darn near ready to race up and do the " finger rake her scalp" weave check, men cheesed extra hard at her when the wind blew it up to show her hair in it's "Not Fake" glory. She got 5-6 phone number offers/approaches/hollas that day. I got 1 (which saved me from pushing her into oncoming traffic ). It's amazing how one factor such as long hair can have such a powerful advantage in opposite sex attraction even when all other factors are equal.  Short hair is not the truth, unless you're Halle Berry. The conclusion to this social experiment is: Long Hair, People Care.  THE END


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear BostonMaria,

A) You're a mess

B) WORK!!! 

Let them hate while you wear a bright shiney grin flip that hair and next time do like I do....throw in a middle of the scalp scratch just to settle any weave/ hair piece confusion.

Alota times I'll scratch the middle of my scalp or purposefully do a scratch that spans the middle of my head to my nape quickly and they pretty much have to look away in shame after that

We're horrible!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*



Now you know you got us  at that story.



BostonMaria said:


> Last one....
> 
> If I'm mad at the DH and want to get "revenge" I will straighten my hair, apply a yummy smelling butter or oil to my hair, wear something cute to bed and not talk to him. Ahahahaha he'll come in the room, smell my hair, say "oh you jerk!" (playfully of course) and pretty much do whatever I want. Oh the power of my hair scares me sometimes, kinda like that evil ring in The Lord of the Ring LMAO j/k Preeeeecious!



Oh no, not the last! 

But I will be doing that, if DH wants to make me mad he better make it up. 



softblackcotton said:


> Hey This is not exactly my hair experience, but it's one situation that has inspired me to grow long hair. Last Sept I had a cousin visit from London. We are both similar in looks and attractiveness. However two big differences were our height (I'm 5'9" she's 5'4) and our hair lengths. Mine was stuck at uneven SL and her's full APL. To the majority of black folks that is considered "LONG". Both of us are natural, however, my hair was in kinky twist extensions and her hair was flat ironed. I kept telling her when people see black women with long hair, they automatically think its a weave sinces weaves are so common here. She told me she was used to it because people think and do similar in London.  Little did I know that when I took to show her around ATL over that weekend she had plenty of "I'm Not Wearing a Weave" Tricks up her sleeve. She swang that hair willy nilly all around town, kept running her hands through it to push it out or her face, kept on dropping stuff to pick them up at weird angles so her trackless scalp could peek through. OH BOY OH BOY did it work I observed guys taking extra extra  long glances, angrily glaring women darn near ready to race up and do the " finger rake her scalp" weave check, men cheesed extra hard at her when the wind blew it up to show her hair in it's "Not Fake" glory. She got 5-6 phone number offers/approaches/hollas that day. I got 1. It's amazing how one factor such as long hair can have such a powerful advantage in opposite sex attraction even when all other factors are equal.  Short hair is not the truth, unless you're Halle Berry.



Tell your cuz to give some tips. 

I remember a while back I did a google search on why men like long hair. One comment I remember a guy saying is he would rather a chick with average hair that is long than a chick with beautiful hair that is short. I was like. 

Most said if they like the girl and she is attractive that is most important, but that there ain't nothing like long hair.

Of course a sistah chimed in that it wasn't fair because black womens hair will never grow past SL. I stopped reading after that.erplexed


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 9, 2010)

It's 12:45 am and I can't get enough of these long hair stories.  Can't wait until I'm there too.  I'm getting there though (almost bsb).  I was so excited this week because when I put my hair in a twist, the length actually flopped down instead of sticking straight up!


----------



## Jozze (Jan 9, 2010)

@Exoticmommie -You're hair is already soooo lush and healthy...it won't be  long before you're reaching those super lengths as your hair grows fast!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm I have been doing it wrong, starts taking notes.


----------



## onejamifan (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*




This is funny!!!

OP- Thanks for starting this thread because I feel sometimes those of us with long hair can't praise our own heads (and be thankful for what we have) without sounding arrogant 

I love my hair. I mean, I LOVE  my hair. I love that is it grows, that it is strong and that does its very best to behave when I need it to. Just the other morning DH told me, one of the most attractive things about  me is my hair. He hates it if I wear a scarf to bed or if I even think about not leaving my hair down while coloring . I remember when he and I first met my hair was about BSL-MBL and I had golden, thick highlights. He said I looked like a lioness  I believe having long hair has always been part of who I am.

I love to feel my hair down my back when it's wet or when my ends graze the spot on my back right above my jeans. I like when people say "Wow, you're hair is so long" or " Que melena (what a mane)!" I like when I go to the salon and the stylist is blowing out the hair and other clients can't help but look. I am loving my natural texture as it is starting to grow out and I hope that I am able to keep my hair somewhat long during the transition, because I would miss it dearly.

On the other hand, I hate when my hair gets stuck in my purse strap, when it blows around my face and gets all crazy when it's windy or when it gets snagged on my jewelry, zippers or when I accidentally lay my sleeping baby on it when I'm putting her down in her crib. It have to maneuver just to get it out from under her without waking her up!

I really can't complain though, because I do see my hair as a blessing and a gift. I am thankful my mother always insisted I keep my hair long as a child, because if it would have not been for her, I probably would have chopped it like both my sisters did and would not know how great it feels to have long hair.

Ok, done tooting my own horn....


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*


 

I LOVE THIS STORY!!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 9, 2010)

naturalallure said:


> omgomgomgomgomg this is a dangerous thread. i hadn't planned on taking down my locs for another 3-4 years, but mannnnnn yall are going to mess me all up. i want to take them down NOW!!! lol hmm now i'm actually gonna wait for boo to wake up so I can see his reaction when i mention this  definitely living vicariously through you long-haired ladies!!



Girl I've been tempted somethin serious to take down my locs in 2010.. especially after seeing this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431434

One thing stopping me is the expense - I'm trying to be a militant saver this year and I've been cutting out extras.  I know getting relaxers and buying new products wouldn't be the best for my wallet right now.  Just doesn't seem right to go there if I don't have to.  Oh well.. I won't make a rash decision, I"ll give it some time ot marinate.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*




 this story is too cute


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*




Ahh, I love it. The play along is great...I usually act all dumb. Like what there talking about is foreign. They often just respond......never mind. lol


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*


 

 Get'em girl...get'em!!!

I wish my hair was long *sigh*


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish I had something interesting to say 

I rarely wear my hair down so I don't think about the length often.

Having long hair is lovely and it feels so nice when I wear it down, but I have to _think _about it at all times...I don't want it to get stuck in a seat or snagged by someone in the subway when it spills over behind a seat and someone leans on it (it's happened a few times ) 
It can get stuck anywhere.

My nightmare is for it to get stuck in the elevator and scalp me  

When I happen to wear my hair down I can see those white businessmen on the subway peeking over their morning papers...to give me the look 

A lot of people here have really thin and whispy hair, so I get a lot of compliments on the thickness of my hair. They struggle every morning to make their hair look thicker than it really is.

Sometimes I think about cutting it shorter so that it would be easier to wear down/out, but my sister loves my hair and told me to never cut it.


----------



## onejamifan (Jan 9, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I wish I had something interesting to say
> 
> I rarely wear my hair down so I don't think about the length often.
> 
> ...



I agree with your sister


----------



## meecee (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't get comments from strangers very often. I think most assume my hair is weave and I'm okay with that. LOL. A few months ago my inlaws and I were out to breakfast after church. While we were waiting to be seated, a lady told my sister in law and I that we both had really pretty hair. Both of us were MBL at the time, but my hair is real, hers is a really good weave (she wears that expensive Indian hair). I took it as a good compliment and felt even better that my hair was grown from the scalp. 

The day before Christmas I went to Fantastic Sams to get a trim. On my way out a few white women were looking at me crazy. My hair was way longer and thicker than theirs. I just tossed my freshly flatironed hair around and waltzed out the door. 

Okay....last story. A few months ago I was at the BSS looking for some setting lotion. I overheard the girl that works there helping a woman looking for a good detangler for her child's hair. The BSS girl was giving her HORRIBLE advice so I chimed in. I recommended some products to the woman after telling them how long my hair is and how easily it tangles. They both ignored what I said and went on about their business. After that customer left, I asked the BSS girl to grab some flexirod rollers from a high shelf for me. She was curious how to use them, so I pulled a LOOOONG strand of hair out of my pony and demonstrated how to use the rollers for her. Then she says "Oh, your hair really is long. I thought your ponytail was a phony pony". Smh.


----------



## Taina (Jan 9, 2010)

*sigh* i want to have the long hair feeli NOW!!! hehehehehe, I'm dying to be apl .. patience Taina


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 9, 2010)

I am loving this thread.


----------



## meecee (Jan 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora talking about long hair and cleavage just reminded me of something. Last August I was coming home from church. It is hella hot in my city in August. I had a nice dress on (gotta look cute for Jesus) that was low cut (don't worry y'all had it safety pinned while in church). I was stopped at a red light. Sitting in my car looking fly...hair swept over one shoulder laying right in my cleavage. This man making a left turn almost drove on the sidewalk staring at me in the car. My hair, cleavage, and poppin lipgloss had him stuck. lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> It's almost 2am and I can't sleep so I might as well post a story.
> 
> I had to run to a BSS in Boston today because I was looking for large rollers. The second I walked in I immediately got the stank eye. That made me giddy! LMAO I found my rollers and Bobby pins and stood in line to pay. This stranger came up to me and asked what length was I wearing, she wanted to get that same hair. I looked at her all confused, of course playing dumb cuz I know what she was weave checking me. I said oh I'm sorry this is my hair and she goes oh I know but what length is it so I can buy the same one. I said well I don't know, I don't normally measure my hair *batting eyelashes* the sales person who had just given me the stank eye said "she's about a 16 inch" I was like wow you're good *lying* they went back and forth about the length and the customer wanted to get something similiar to my length and texture. I said I should work here *stank eye again*. I thought of you guys when I turned around, smiled at the cashier and then ran my hands thru my hair and flipped it LMFAO the cashier didn't smile back!
> 
> There's something magical about being 39 and getting the stank eye from somebody 25+ years younger than you. Wooooosah *karate kick*


 

OH NOOO BM, OH NOO lol. GET EM!!!!, you have a way with words! hahahhhhaaaaaaaaaa<----laught @ "cashier didnt smile back" lol
 stank a$$ B's...excuse me. shoot if i was the cashier i would have been trying to learn from you. BM you should have parted your hair and been like "see, its mine"!!!! and you should have been like "freak yo weave, freak yo weave!!" in your best(dave chapell/rick james voice"


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

softblackcotton said:


> Hey This is not exactly my hair experience, but it's one situation that has inspired me to grow long hair. Last Sept I had a cousin visit from London. We are both similar in looks and attractiveness. However two big differences were our height (I'm 5'9" she's 5'4) and our hair lengths. Mine was stuck at uneven SL and her's full APL. To the majority of black folks that is considered "LONG". Both of us are natural, however, my hair was in kinky twist extensions and her hair was flat ironed. I kept telling her when people see black women with long hair, they automatically think its a weave sinces weaves are so common here. She told me she was used to it because people think and do similar in London. Little did I know that when I toured her around ATL over that weekend she had plenty of "I'm Not Wearing a Weave" Tricks up her sleeve. She swang that hair willy nilly all around town, kept running her hands through it to push it out or her face, kept on dropping stuff to pick them up at weird angles so her trackless scalp could peek through. OH BOY OH BOY did it work I observed guys taking extra extra long glances, angrily glaring women darn near ready to race up and do the " finger rake her scalp" weave check, men cheesed extra hard at her when the wind blew it up to show her hair in it's "Not Fake" glory. She got 5-6 phone number offers/approaches/hollas that day. I got 1 (which saved me from pushing her into oncoming traffic ). It's amazing how one factor such as long hair can have such a powerful advantage in opposite sex attraction even when all other factors are equal. *Short hair is not the truth, unless you're Halle Berry. The conclusion to this social experiment is: Long Hair, People Care. THE END*




great story!! and its the fricken truth!! and definitly @ BOLDED!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

Boston Maria i know you have more stories. lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Now you know you got us  at that story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i have read that tooo, i found it on yahoo lol. i googled it in because i wanted to know why men love long hair. and girl, after that girl chimed in and said that, i wanted to smack her, she aint speaking for all of us!!!! i didnt like that at all.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a funny thread! 

All I'm gonna say is WIND is my friend and I like dropping things on the floor in front of the occasional hater.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the best thread ever.  *subscribing*


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread is making me want to start wearing my hair out more often... except for the part about the psycho haters jumping on long haired divas....


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 9, 2010)

meecee said:


> AdoraAdora talking about long hair and cleavage just reminded me of something. Last August I was coming home from church. It is hella hot in my city in August. I had a nice dress on (gotta look cute for Jesus) that was low cut (don't worry y'all had it safety pinned while in church). I was stopped at a red light. Sitting in my car looking fly...hair swept over one shoulder laying right in my cleavage. This man making a left turn almost drove on the sidewalk staring at me in the car. My hair, cleavage, and poppin lipgloss had him stuck. lol.


 
GET 'EM!!!


I am def. subscribing to this thread and everytime I think about being lazy w/ my regimen I'll read it! I know there's more long haired women out there w/ stories.....lurking or not SHARE!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> This thread is making me want to start wearing my hair out more often... except for the part about the psycho haters jumping on long haired divas....


 
I know right!!!  I said I was going to co-wash and bun for the rest of this month.  Girl, I'm ready to wash, DC and rollerset and get to flippin and swangin.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 9, 2010)

My inner Bohemian Goddess can't wait to be able to wash my WL hair, moisturize & seal it, and then braid it up in two french braids or pochohantas braids for a week or so before rocking a braidout for my 2nd week. (like Sylver2 and a few other 4a/b ladies I've realized washing every two weeks works best for me)

so after all the pochohantas braid talk on here I stumbled across a vid where a sistah was rocking them and thought oh goodie!!

*until *i realized it was a video saying how great Pink Moisturizer is nono:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUJgDRSuLyg&feature=related

this just goes to show that some people have long hair _in spite_ of their practices/products.

My best friend is a perfect example of this. He hair loves heat and she uses a flatiron almost every day, I'm not sure if she even wears a wig cap under her half wigs and when she was last staying over here I was extra indignant and all  at her when i spotted her travel size of container of the pink stuff in my bathroom.

(seriously i almost recoiled away from the bottle like a vampire in sunlight for fear that the mineral oil and other garbage in there would jump out and attack me)

but here's the thing....her hair is gorgeous and grows like weeds irregardless of all of that.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^ It works for her.... I wish my hair would tolerate all that abuse... but my hair is independent. It would pack a suitcase and bounce before putting up with all that


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> My inner Bohemian Goddess can't wait to be able to wash my WL hair, moisturize & seal it, and then braid it up in two french braids or pochohantas braids for a week or so before rocking a braidout for my 2nd week. (like Sylver2 and a few other 4a/b ladies I've realized washing every two weeks works best for me)
> 
> so after all the pochohantas braid talk on here I stumbled across a vid where a sistah was rocking them and thought oh goodie!!
> 
> ...


 

wow BT, i saw this vidoe too and was all happy at first untill she pulled that pink bottle out, than i was like wtf-reak?

edited to add. But her hair is straight-up hair porn for me.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

Jozze said:


> @Exoticmommie -You're hair is already soooo lush and healthy...it won't be  long before you're reaching those super lengths as your hair grows fast!



Thanks hon! I am trying, and stuff like this just motivates me.  You hair looks great too! 



boingboing said:


> Get'em girl...get'em!!!
> 
> I wish my hair was long *sigh*



You better get outta here with that I wish my hair was long stuff. 



FlowerHair said:


> I wish I had something interesting to say
> 
> I rarely wear my hair down so I don't think about the length often.
> 
> ...



You better not cut that lucious hair, I'll allow trims but no major cuts. 



meecee said:


> I don't get comments from strangers very often. I think most assume my hair is weave and I'm okay with that. LOL. A few months ago my inlaws and I were out to breakfast after church. While we were waiting to be seated, a lady told my sister in law and I that we both had really pretty hair. Both of us were MBL at the time, but my hair is real, hers is a really good weave (she wears that expensive Indian hair). I took it as a good compliment and felt even better that my hair was grown from the scalp.
> 
> The day before Christmas I went to Fantastic Sams to get a trim. *On my way out a few white women were looking at me crazy. My hair was way longer and thicker than theirs. I just tossed my freshly flatironed hair around and waltzed out the door. *
> 
> Okay....last story. A few months ago I was at the BSS looking for some setting lotion. I overheard the girl that works there helping a woman looking for a good detangler for her child's hair. The BSS girl was giving her HORRIBLE advice so I chimed in. I recommended some products to the woman after telling them how long my hair is and how easily it tangles. They both ignored what I said and went on about their business. After that customer left, I asked the BSS girl to grab some flexirod rollers from a high shelf for me. She was curious how to use them,* so I pulled a LOOOONG strand of hair out of my pony and demonstrated how to use the rollers for her. Then she says "Oh, your hair really is long. I thought your ponytail was a phony pony". Smh.*



You sure showed those yt chicks, flip it girl! 

I would have been like







And no wonder they ignored you, they thought your hair was fake, great tip on how to show it's real. 




meecee said:


> AdoraAdora talking about long hair and cleavage just reminded me of something. Last August I was coming home from church. It is hella hot in my city in August. I had a nice dress on (gotta look cute for Jesus) that was low cut (don't worry y'all had it safety pinned while in church). I was stopped at a red light. Sitting in my car looking fly...hair swept over one shoulder laying right in my cleavage. This man making a left turn almost drove on the sidewalk staring at me in the car. My hair, cleavage, and poppin lipgloss had him stuck. lol.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


>



That video is hilarious


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ lol You Get the Hair Flip!!!! 

I tell you what, when my hair gets really long like FlowerHair for instance, I'm going to be finally wearing it out instead of these wigs and braids... folks better get ready b/c I WILL do a hair flip in a second on a hater!


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i know i sound greedy and maybe anorexic, but i neeeeeed my hair to look like the last pic in my siggy. lol. i wish i had started this hair journy in high school.


 
I want to slap myself for not finding this site and starting my journey in High School! To think I could have been typing this message while brushing hair off my cleavage in slo-mo, instead im drooling over others! Ilove this thread it is so inspiring.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 9, 2010)

Two stories:

I was in the beauty salon getting my hair done.  I wore a bun in, so you can imagine the shocked stares I got as my beautician flat ironed my hair.  She asked me how I wanted it styled and I told her to part it in the middle.  My hair is all one length, so my hair hung to apl all the way around.  I'm telling you those ladies couldn't take their eyes off my hair, and they knew it was all mine!

Fast forward 1 year:  For New Year's Eve I wore my hair in a bantu knot out.  For the longest nobody said anything about my hair.  I was a little disappointed.  Then towards the end of the night my mom looked at me and said in wonderment...I just realized, that's your hair isn't it?  I just nodded like it was no big deal, but then I had an aha moment...everybody thought I had on a weave lol!!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

That's so funny... nobody even considered it could be yours SMDH. That's why some posters think weaves etc are ruining the value of growing your hair long... because people will just think it's a weave anyway and are somewhat desensitized to it.


----------



## priya19 (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish my hair was as long as some of yours...=(


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> My inner Bohemian Goddess can't wait to be able to wash my WL hair, moisturize & seal it, and then braid it up in two french braids or pochohantas braids for a week or so before rocking a braidout for my 2nd week. (like Sylver2 and a few other 4a/b ladies I've realized washing every two weeks works best for me)
> 
> so after all the pochohantas braid talk on here I stumbled across a vid where a sistah was rocking them and thought oh goodie!!
> 
> ...


 
I love that chick's pocohantas braids! And I used that pink stuff for years when I wore long french braids everyday in high school. . My hair loved it. I'm still not so sure what's so bad about it. I know mineral oil but I use other stuff that has it too and not been affected.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 9, 2010)

How long have you been loc'd?

When you take your locks down you lose a good 50% of the hair (even more than that the older the locs are). So depending on how old they already are waiting 3-4 extra years wont necessarily equate as much salvagable hair as you'd think. 



naturalallure said:


> omgomgomgomgomg this is a dangerous thread. i hadn't planned on taking down my locs for another 3-4 years, but mannnnnn yall are going to mess me all up. i want to take them down NOW!!! lol hmm now i'm actually gonna wait for boo to wake up so I can see his reaction when i mention this  definitely living vicariously through you long-haired ladies!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> I love that chick's pocohantas braids! And I used that pink stuff for years when I wore long french braids everyday in high school. . My hair loved it. I'm still not so sure what's so bad about it. I know mineral oil but I use other stuff that has it too and not been affected.



Yeah my daughters 3c hair LOVES LOVES LOVES proclaim olive oil moisturizer, it has tons of petroleum and mineral oil. I tried the organic route with them, and their hair just laughed at the coconut oil, olive oil and kids organics. I think it's because their is hair is thirsty just like their dad , same hair type and all. Plus it is extremely dry here. His hair laughed at the aloe vera gel, rose water and oils as well.  oke:His hair loves eco styler and cheap conditioners for moisturizers, he just uses the oils for shine. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree! ^^^Your kids are sooo cute!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> I agree! ^^^Your kids are sooo cute!




Thanks.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


>



Does anyone know what this guys name is, he makes me laugh so much on siggies

Thanks for all the stories


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Does anyone know what this guys name is, he makes me laugh so much on siggies
> 
> Thanks for all the stories


 

i almost died when when i saw this giff.... we'll all be doing that dance when we meet our goals!!


----------



## hopeful (Jan 9, 2010)

Exoticmommie, thanks for starting this thread!  I give it 5 stars!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Does anyone know what this guys name is, he makes me laugh so much on siggies
> 
> Thanks for all the stories



I don't know his name but type in spirit of truth on you tube search.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 9, 2010)

More More MORE!!  Come on long hairs!  We want more stories!  
Excellent thread Exoticmommie!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> More More MORE!!  Come on long hairs!  We want more stories!
> Excellent thread Exoticmommie!



Do you have any stories to share in the mean time? You hair is fab.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I don't know his name but type in spirit of truth on you tube search.






oops, double posted


----------



## Auburn (Jan 9, 2010)

I finally have a decent pony tail and I love.. I mean LOOOOVE swishing it back and forth on the back on my neck. Yes, I look retarted doing it but its an awesome feeling.

I also collect pictures of hair inspirations whether its a celeb or average person.  I keep them in a folder on my computer & look at them every once in a while longing for that hair.

Yesterday though, I admired my own.  I got one of those "dang my hair is pretty" moments.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I don't know his name but type in spirit of truth on you tube search.


 he has great hair


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh noooo
> 
> eta: he has great hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Exoticmommie!
I have hair anorexia.  It is longer than it's ever been. but still just grazing bsb in the back and apl in front.  I am on a personal challenge to grow my hair longer than a gal at my job (she doesn't know it though).  She's been about apl since I've known her (rarely wears it out, but it hasn't gotten longer though it's heck a thick!)
 Asside from a few weave checks (no touches, just comments like "I thought you were wearin a wig.") I haven't gotten the attention the ladies here have.  On the other hand, I do notice the black guys at my job giving me an extra look and brighter "Good Mornings" of late.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot...

I was giving my sweetie a massage with his shirt off... 

then I flipped my hair over and kept running it across his back..back and forth..

up and down....


Ok its weird being at his booty but anyways...


He loves it


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 9, 2010)

Auburn said:


> I finally have a decent pony tail and I love.. I mean LOOOOVE swishing it back and forth on the back on my neck. Yes, I look retarted doing it but its an awesome feeling.
> 
> I also collect pictures of hair inspirations whether its a celeb or average person.  I keep them in a folder on my computer & look at them every once in a while longing for that hair.
> 
> Yesterday though, I admired my own.  I got one of those "dang my hair is pretty" moments.


Ooooh!  I want to see your pony.  Your hair looks so thick and lush!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 9, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> Ooooh!  I want to see your pony.  Your hair looks so thick and lush!



Thank you darling!

Early this morning curled.






Straight pony


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 9, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> How'd you know?
> 
> Well there was the one time I went to a party and there was this one delicious lookin brotha that all the girls at the event were staring at....well I walked up to him and started conversation, amung other things he complimented me on my hair, when I told him it was mine he was like can I touch?!?! In amazement I was just like *shrugs* sure why not? He ran his hands thru my hair for the remainder of the party and just flirted & had deep conversation the rest of the night.....BOY was I getting side-eye the rest of the night from the women at that event!
> 
> ...





Maybe we could get some LHCF t-shirts that say "TAKIN OVA!!"  LOL!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Thank you darling!
> 
> Early this morning curled.
> 
> ...


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Oh and the odd times in public when I just felt like acting a fool, I would pretend to be frustrated at something and rake my fingers through the front....because you know....I was just soooooo "exasperated" *


HA!  THIS IS MY DREAM!!  TO BE "EXASPERATED" AND DO THAT FINGER COMB THROUGH!  Only the "REAL DEAL" can pull that off!!   

***exits thread to practice visualization techniques of hair growing***


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

I am loving this thread. This is what LHCF is truly about! There are so many petty squabbles and catfights going on that lately I've been wanting to stop posting. I'm really enjoying that we can inspire each other and share our hopes for long hair together


----------



## hairaboutit (Jan 9, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> Heads would turn HARD!!...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!


 
Neckbraces!!! Love it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 9, 2010)

Doin' da bump!


----------



## twists (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread is giving me a bittersweet feeling...I'm just eating up all of these stories and I love them..but then, i'm noticing that these stories are making me extremely impatient lol...I started doing well with just sitting back and allowing my hair to grow..but now, im just like GROWWWWWWWWW!! lol...but it's okay "this too shall pass"


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I am loving this thread. This is what LHCF is truly about! There are so many petty squabbles and catfights going on that lately I've been wanting to stop posting. I'm really enjoying that we can inspire each other and share our hopes for long hair together


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 9, 2010)

Be glad that you guys are a wonderful exception because for many of us Pink Moisturizer eats our hair up  it's like a perfect storm of standard ingredients found in subpar products.

BUT like you said...it's always a matter of what works for your hair specifically....cause while many people love extra virgin coconut oil my protein sensitive hair is like :eatme: when i even _think _of sealing with it.

I think the pink stuff gets a _particular _bad rap tho cause when some people think back to their younger, folicle challenged days of wishing they could grow out their hair (before they realized it was possible)...there always seemed to be a bottle of Pink moisturizer suspiciously lurking around somewhere during those flashbacks. 

So it's just got a negative connotation in general and kinda become a poster child for  products.



wavezncurlz said:


> I love that chick's pocohantas braids! And I used that pink stuff for years when I wore long french braids everyday in high school. . My hair loved it. I'm still not so sure what's so bad about it. I know mineral oil but I use other stuff that has it too and not been affected.


 


exoticmommie said:


> Yeah my daughters 3c hair LOVES LOVES LOVES proclaim olive oil moisturizer, it has tons of petroleum and mineral oil. I tried the organic route with them, and their hair just laughed at the coconut oil, olive oil and kids organics. I think it's because their is hair is thirsty just like their dad , same hair type and all. Plus it is extremely dry here. His hair laughed at the aloe vera gel, rose water and oils as well. oke:His hair loves eco styler and cheap conditioners for moisturizers, he just uses the oils for shine. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 9, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> Be glad that you guys are a wonderful exception because for many of us Pink Moisturizer eats our hair up  it's like a perfect storm of standard ingredients found in subpar products.
> 
> BUT like you said...it's always a matter of what works for your hair specifically....cause while many people love extra virgin coconut oil my protein sensitive hair is like :eatme: when i even _think _of sealing with it.
> 
> ...



Yeah ITA, my hair hates that stuff. It's loves all kinds of oils. But the pink stuff and what I use on my dd's hair just sits on top of my hair, and usually ends up on my face some how causing lots of acne.




More hairgasmic stories please....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 10, 2010)

So today i went mall hopping with my bff. I went to chill at her house before we went tho and her mom asked me like 5 times what i do to my hair to get it so long

I hadn't seen my friend in a while bc she lives like an hour away from me and her schedule keeps her busy...so the last time her mom had seen me, my hair was like a lil past BSL...just reaching MBL-ish....now its a lil past MBL

SO...i was getting out the car when i first pulled up and my bff was like....GIRL!!! That's a weave?!?!  Because i had just dyed it Vampire Red again yesterday and the bangs...but she knows my hair is long...she was jus messin wit me.

She jokingly called me conceited bc i kept flipping my hair back!!!!!

I told her mom that i do alot to my hair. It's not just one hair product responsible for my growth...it's the whole nurturing thing. It's really like a pet!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay...do you ever get stumped tho when ppl ask you what you do to your hair?

My brain is like...okay...how can make this short and sweet and straight to the point?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> So today i went mall hopping with my bff. I went to chill at her house before we went tho and her mom asked me like 5 times what i do to my hair to get it so long
> 
> I hadn't seen my friend in a while bc she lives like an hour away from me and her schedule keeps her busy...so the last time her mom had seen me, my hair was like a lil past BSL...just reaching MBL-ish....now its a lil past MBL
> 
> ...


 
good story, 

i have a friend that keeps asking me what i do to my hair to get it long. and i be wanting to snap like this "BIOCHH I TOLD YOU WHAT I DOO!!"  but i just tell her the whole thing over again, like shes listeing. shoot i went ahead and claimed WSL today lol.... 

oh, and is your hair permanent?? cuz im tired of my color..  i use bleach.

eta: ok maybe i shouldnt have claimed it yet.... but im not sure. it looks like its wsL, i wish somebody could tell me. im not making a thread about it tho.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 10, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> good story,
> 
> i have a friend that keeps asking me what i do to my hair to get it long. and i be wanting to snap like this "BIOCHH I TOLD YOU WHAT I DOO!!"  but i just tell her the whole thing over again, like shes listeing. shoot i went ahead and claimed WSL today lol....
> 
> ...




No..its a really good rinse by Manic Panic 

I LOVE that stuff!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 10, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> eta: ok maybe i shouldnt have claimed it yet.... but im not sure. *it looks like its wsL,* i wish somebody could tell me. im not making a thread about it tho.



I just looked at your fotki and it looks like you are a bit _past_ WL to me. It is late so maybe my eyes are deceiving me but you can definitely claim WL. You go girl .


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I just looked at your fotki and it looks like you are a bit _past_ WL to me. It is late so maybe my eyes are deceiving me but you can definitely claim WL. You go girl .


 

wooooot wooooot!!!!!! thanks. its so hard to tell sometimess and i dont want to go around claiming stuff that shouldnt be CLAIMED!! <---cloud 9


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> No..its a really good rinse by Manic Panic
> 
> I LOVE that stuff!!


 
i will be checking that out, thanks!! pretty please post pics.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 10, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


>


     *You are too much with those gifs!!*


----------



## Stormy (Jan 10, 2010)

Great thread! Thanks for starting it. I'm loving all the stories. Very inspirational!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Adora I told you before your hair looks like it's WL, you better claim it girl...


----------



## me-T (Jan 10, 2010)

does my not-quite-bsl hair qualify me to post?


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 10, 2010)

^YES stop teasing. POST.


----------



## onejamifan (Jan 10, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> good story,
> 
> i have a friend that keeps asking me what i do to my hair to get it long. and i be wanting to snap like this "BIOCHH I TOLD YOU WHAT I DOO!!"  but i just tell her the whole thing over again, like shes listeing. shoot i went ahead and claimed WSL today lol....
> 
> ...



Adora... ok, I love your hair ** exists thread**


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora I told you before your hair looks like it's WL, you better claim it girl...


 

Hey Thanks!! I DID I DID!!! THANKS FIRSTBORN2


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

onejamifan said:


> Adora... ok, I love your hair ** exists thread**


 

thank  you. i love* yours*


----------



## SND411 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can this include BAAs or is it only when straightened?


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 10, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey Thanks!! I DID I DID!!! THANKS FIRSTBORN2


Adora, just stalked your fotki 
You need to go on and claim WL chica...your hair is to die for!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks alot Lola!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## me-T (Jan 10, 2010)

melissa-bee said:


> ^YES stop teasing. POST.


 
lol! now that i think about it, i don't really have any porn stories.

on the rare occasion i wear my hair down at work (we wear hard hats...) i get a lot of ooh & ahhs, but most people have been there for years, so they know it's mine. of course when temps get hired, they're all in my face.

but i've never been asked if my hair was a weave. i get the stares, but i guess they assume it's not real. i started wondering "is my hair not shiny enough? ends not blunt enough? what is it?" lol. most weaves around here are a hot, synthetic, obviously fake mess so maybe a weave check isn't needed

but i looooove when the wind blows, and when DF says "all that hair on yo' head" he'll say it over and over again lol. he never touches it though, i guess cause of that "never touch a black woman's hair" rule. oh, my baby looks at me longer when my hair is out, and tries to reach for my hair:Blush2:


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 10, 2010)

You know what, come warmer weather I may just have to take a few trips with my hair down... y'all are making me fiend for the neck popping, bugged out eyes responses!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

*hey, i cant wait to be "THAT GIRL" this summer. in june my hair will be 3 more inches  longer and i will be doing some hair swing and tossing. so smilingElephant better hand one of those neck braces to me, cuz ill be needing it for the whole summer.[/B**]*


----------



## Traycee (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

traycee, your killing me. with all that flowing hair. nice!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 10, 2010)

oke: Traycee, you better give us some hairgasm stories


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 10, 2010)

In June I should be a nice even mbl.  I'm gonna hurt em' yall lol!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 10, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Can this include BAAs or is it only when straightened?



Yes honey, those BAA's are stunna as well, you can tell me you don't walk some where with one of those and eyes ain't all on you. 

Please share...



Traycee said:


>



Now you know you can just come in and walk out like that.

We are waiting


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 10, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Can this include BAAs or is it only when straightened?


 
Tell your story!!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 10, 2010)

It took me almost 2 hours to read all 29 pages! I can't wait to have a story


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 10, 2010)

Yay! Now I get to share my long hair fantasies! I imagine it draped across my shoulder elegantly with the feeling of soft velvet. I imagine myself walking on a wind-swept day, my hair in a large, loose bun, with the tendrils dancing in the breeze and tickling my face. Strangely enough, I also imagine that when my hair gets long I will walk around pretending I'm cousin "it" from the Adams family, with my hair combed in the front of my face so I can't see . I guess I day-dream a lot, lol. Long story short, I just want long hair because I think it's what's up .


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 10, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Yay! Now I get to share my long hair fantasies! I imagine it draped across my shoulder elegantly with the feeling of soft velvet. I imagine myself walking on a wind-swept day, my hair in a large, loose bun, with the tendrils dancing in the breeze and tickling my face. Strangely enough, *I also imagine that when my hair gets long I will walk around pretending I'm cousin "it" from the Adams family, with my hair combed in the front of my face so I can't see *. I guess I day-dream a lot, lol. Long story short, I just want long hair because I think it's what's up .


----------



## Jozze (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread just keeps getting better and better...it's so beautiful to see so many long haired sistas in one place.
It makes me miss my longer locks but you beautiful girls are reminding me what I have to look forward to ...I mean I had long relaxed hair most of my life but being natural is something totally new to me. 

Tonight my SO and I were looking at Adora's Fotki and he said "Wow her hair texture is very similar to yours and it's really lovely. I can't wait to play in your curls when it's long again!:: And I smiled as I thought to myself


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 10, 2010)

hatmat6 said:


> *Oh and the odd times in public when I just felt like acting a fool, I would pretend to be frustrated at something and rake my fingers through the front....because you know....I was just soooooo "exasperated" *
> 
> 
> HA! THIS IS MY DREAM!! TO BE "EXASPERATED" AND DO THAT FINGER COMB THROUGH! Only the "REAL DEAL" can pull that off!!
> ...


 
Wow...I think I know what you're talking about. Is that the Alicia Silverstone thing, like she does in clueless? I always thought that was cute, but (because I'm weird like this) I would imagine what would happen if I tried to do that, and my fingers got all tangled up in my hair and they won't drag through! .... I can imagine myself trying to look cute, yet irritated, and something like that happens .


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

Jozze said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better...it's so beautiful to see so many long haired sistas in one place.
> It makes me miss my longer locks but you beautiful girls are reminding me what I have to look forward to ...I mean I had long relaxed hair most of my life but being natural is something totally new to me.
> 
> Tonight my SO and I were looking at Adora's Fotki and he said "Wow her hair texture is very similar to yours and it's really lovely. I can't wait to play in your curls when it's long again!:: And I smiled as I thought to myself


 

wow... just wow. thanks<--choked up. awwww


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Wow...I think I know what you're talking about. Is that the Alicia Silverstone thing, like she does in clueless? I always thought that was cute, but (because I'm weird like this) I would imagine what would happen if I tried to do that, and my fingers got all tangled up in my hair and they won't drag through! .... I can imagine myself trying to look cute, yet irritated, and something like that happens .


 

im with you there, my fingers never go through my hair, they never have.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 10, 2010)

Traycee said:


>


* Ummm.... Traycee you betta WORK that hair!*

*And tell us your stories...*

*pleeeeease...*


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 10, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> * Ummm.... Traycee you betta WORK that hair!*
> 
> *And tell us your stories...*
> 
> *pleeeeease...*



have you shared yet?

If you haven't please do.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jan 10, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> *Heads would turn HARD!!...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!*



LOL! thats hilarious!...aww I can't wait till my hair grows


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 10, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *hey, i cant wait to be "THAT GIRL" this summer. in june my hair will be 3 more inches  longer and i will be doing some hair swing and tossing. so smilingElephant better hand one of those neck braces to me, cuz ill be needing it for the whole summer.[/B**]*


*


 Girl i will hook you UP!!!!*


----------



## shtow (Jan 11, 2010)

The truth is im freakin bored with my hair and tired of dealing with it which is mainly why i cut it and switched to a bi-monthly regimen.

But its nice when my clear female coworker compliments my hair every morning! And when men drool over it.

Its a hassle now, Im actually thinking of going shorter. You can have this lol


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> have you shared yet?
> 
> If you haven't please do.


*Meeee? My hair isn't anywhere close to these ladies!*

**fades into the background**


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 11, 2010)

My white roommate sees my whole hair routine and sees me take my hair down from my pincurls in the morning for the day every morning and one afternoon when I was just hanging out she looked at me and said wow, your hair really makes me miss when my hair was that length I was like.....wow....thanks!

I'm gonna miss showing my length on the regular but I'm promising myself I will drastically reduce heat this year so I'm looking forward to wearing my textured styles alot more.

I really take it as an honor that I'm getting so much love from people I thought of as gurus on here and just posters in general its really taken me by surprise alot of times. I was SO honored to see that Traycee was following me on Twitter.... I was telling everyone. When CurlyNikki asked me to be on her site I was like wow....hard work and determination does pay off. 

I love the fact that people simply take all my advice and seek out my advice just from looking at me and my tresses and their versatility.

I love the fact that I keep my mom lookin fly as heck with my styling skills and  the way I've single handedly doubled her length since taking over her haircare last summer, I can see its boosted her confidence and I can give back to her and spoil her now after her sacrificing to give me the best all my life.

My hair is like this secret weapon...the cherry on the sundae. When I meet my brothers friends and give them the flirty look he has to go out of his way to tell people THIS IS MY SISTER maddd loud because for the previous 15 minutes they were trying to get my number untill he introduces me and gives them the look of murder lmao! My brothers friends are HOT I can't help it lol they're already interested in me from when they see me from the front....then I abruptly turn around and all they can see is long hair and booty.......my brother has cut off a few of his friends over me thru the yrs I'm horrible.

Whenever I see or know someone with obviously damaged hair I always make it a point to bring up tips tricks and advice for them in a slick way in the convo and they usually really appreciate it....i LOVE helping other sista's with their hair.........but for the tiny handful of ladies I've disliked over the yrs....nothings better then running into them lookin cute with your long hair......I kill em with kindness and flyness


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 11, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Meeee? My hair isn't anywhere close to these ladies!*
> 
> **fades into the background**



Well at least to me your hair is long and beautiful. 




Keep it coming blackmasterpiece. I hope you are also inspiring some other ladies to post their experiences as well. 

Ladies your not being arrogant when you tell how you love your hair. You put hard work and effort in for your hair to look good, even if you only care if that you think so.

We always hear about the bad so it's good to talk about the good. 

We got some gorgeous heads on this forum. That is why I posted before that the women on here hair look better than weaves. So lush and shiny and healthy. 

And I am still waiting to hear from the BAA's on the board.

I am so loving the head turning stories.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 11, 2010)

I am sorry, this thread rocks. I am doing my part to keep it alive. Keep the stories coming ladies!! Sylver2, Toy, Mdwezi, I know you all have a few stories to tell!


----------



## JFK (Jan 11, 2010)

Helping to keep it alive as well.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> That's so funny... nobody even considered it could be yours SMDH. That's why some posters think weaves etc are ruining the value of growing your hair long... because people will just think it's a weave anyway and are somewhat desensitized to it.


 

Exactly!  I guess I'm going to half to employ some of the tricks that the ladies use on here.  You know like surreptitiously (sp) running my hands through my hair lol!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Well at least to me your hair is long and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're right. So many time we are so harsh and critical of our hair. We wish it were thicker or longer or stronger or silkier...everything but what it truly is. I'm going to let my hair know right now...I LOVE YOU!!! I love how dark and shiny you are. I love how thick and silky you are.  Yes, I even love fussing over you. But most of all, I'm happy that you are growing. We take for granted the fact that we actually have hair. Some people are suffering from disorders, various ailments, or taking medications that make it either difficult or almost impossible for them to enjoy healthy hair. They would probably love to just have half of the hair some of us have.  

So celebrate it ladies. We're doing it! We're breaking long standing prejudices and wrongful thinking that black women cannot grow long, healthy hair. And you know what they say about positive thinking, right? Leads to positive outcomes .


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jan 11, 2010)

ebonimama said:


> Two stories:
> 
> *I was in the beauty salon getting my hair done.  I wore a bun in, so you can imagine the shocked stares I got as my beautician flat ironed my hair.  She asked me how I wanted it styled and I told her to part it in the middle.  My hair is all one length, so my hair hung to apl all the way around.  I'm telling you those ladies couldn't take their eyes off my hair, and they knew it was all mine!*
> 
> Fast forward 1 year:  For New Year's Eve I wore my hair in a bantu knot out.  For the longest nobody said anything about my hair.  I was a little disappointed.  Then towards the end of the night my mom looked at me and said in wonderment...I just realized, that's your hair isn't it?  I just nodded like it was no big deal, but then I had an aha moment...everybody thought I had on a weave lol!!!!!




I Have the same story...i can't wait to get back to APL (and beyond)


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> My white roommate sees my whole hair routine and sees me take my hair down from my pincurls in the morning for the day every morning and one afternoon when I was just hanging out she looked at me and said wow, your hair really makes me miss when my hair was that length I was like.....wow....thanks!
> 
> I'm gonna miss showing my length on the regular but I'm promising myself I will drastically reduce heat this year so I'm looking forward to wearing my textured styles alot more.
> 
> ...


 


*bump*

BlackMasterPiece you are fly and you ARE the hottness..... You girl go. dont hurt them too bad. lol

eta: i truly wish i could run into one of you ladies on the street.  or just run into another black girl with real long hair!!!!!! HHHHHHHHH<--breath.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread is actually making me think about a hair cut...
I can't quite verbalize my feelings yet, but I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable while reading this thread.


----------



## Jenibo (Jan 11, 2010)

Well i WAS tryna keep this bun up for a week (it will be two days today) but thanks to op and everyone who contributed their stories- i just wanna take my hair down and reenact this scene from Date Movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwlnkHcdd7U


----------



## amwcah (Jan 11, 2010)

ClassicBeauty said:


> This thread is actually making me think about a hair cut...
> I can't quite verbalize my feelings yet, but I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable while reading this thread.


 
That's too bad.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

ClassicBeauty said:


> This thread is actually making me think about a hair cut...
> I can't quite verbalize my feelings yet, but I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable while reading this thread.



Its not meant to be taken too seriously. Its all in good fun.
If you do end up cutting your hair, please send it to me so I can weave it up!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Its not meant to be taken too seriously. Its all in good fun.
> If you do end up cutting your hair, please send it to me so I can weave it up!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 11, 2010)

ClassicBeauty said:


> This thread is actually making me think about a hair cut...
> I can't quite verbalize my feelings yet, but I've been feeling a bit uncomfortable while reading this thread.



That's weird, I never intended for the thread to make people uncomfortable. I honestly don't understand why anyone would. But all in all, that is how you feel.



BostonMaria said:


> Its not meant to be taken too seriously. Its all in good fun.
> If you do end up cutting your hair, please send it to me so I can weave it up!



Yeah what she said. 

I would hope that, to most this thread is inspiring, motivating and just plain fun. I hope that for those that have thought about giving up, that something said in this thread will inspire them to keep on trucking. 

I love long hair, always have, but never felt I could have it and now that I believe I can, I can't wait to have it. And to hear everyone stories motivates me. Especially the ones with SO's involved.


----------



## Andy1979 (Jan 11, 2010)

ok, my turn!  I am definitely MBL and some ladies have said that I am waistlength, but that is only with my hair perfectly straight.  If it is bumped at all, it does not make the cut....but I digress....I am so excited to have long hair.  for years, I would make it to BSL but it would be so split and raggedy that I would have to cut it back to APL.  After I went natural, I was able to grow it to MBL and it doesn't even need a trim!  I love it when my hair is straight and I bend over to get something and my hair touches the floor, or when it's pulled to the front and covers my ya ya's  
I never thought my hair would be this long and healthy at the same time.
Anywho, this one time I was at my family's house and there is this friend of the family who thinks she is the stuff because her hair is APL (and I have no problem with that,but she gets threatened if anyone has longer hair than her)  My hair was up in a cute long pony (in it's natural state) and she says "your hair is cute...I just love those curly ponytails"  Now I know you are going to think I'm paranoid but I know she meant "phony pony".  She said it loud so that anyone listening would think I was wearing a weave...I just let her make it (having my own long hair is my satisfaction!)


----------



## Jenibo (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ see i can't wait to have long hair so i can shut down girls like that. Imo she deserved for you to take your ponytail down, shake your hair loose and put it back up. At least that's what i would've done


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2010)

Jenibo said:


> ^^ see i can't wait to have long hair so i can shut down girls like that. *Imo she deserved for you to take your ponytail down, shake your hair loose and put it back up*. At least that's what i would've done




Mmmmmhmm What she said. Lol!!!...and then hand her two Hello Kitty Band-Aids for her eyes....and then apologize for hurting her feelings!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ OK! Homegirl would have got her little feelings hurt trying to embarrass me like that. I surely would have taken my hair down, played around in it... maybe split it into two Pocahontas braids with her watching (even if she pretended she wasn't looking ) or something. She would not have punked me like that. No ma'am! Not after all I've put into growing this mane out!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 11, 2010)

Girl, you ARE waistlength!  And your hair is beautiful!!



Andy1979 said:


> ok, my turn!  I am definitely MBL and some ladies have said that I am waistlength, but that is only with my hair perfectly straight.  If it is bumped at all, it does not make the cut....but I digress....I am so excited to have long hair.  for years, I would make it to BSL but it would be so split and raggedy that I would have to cut it back to APL.  After I went natural, I was able to grow it to MBL and it doesn't even need a trim!  I love it when my hair is straight and I bend over to get something and my hair touches the floor, or when it's pulled to the front and covers my ya ya's
> I never thought my hair would be this long and healthy at the same time.
> Anywho, this one time I was at my family's house and there is this friend of the family who thinks she is the stuff because her hair is APL (and I have no problem with that,but she gets threatened if anyone has longer hair than her)  My hair was up in a cute long pony (in it's natural state) and she says "your hair is cute...I just love those curly ponytails"  Now I know you are going to think I'm paranoid but I know she meant "phony pony".  She said it loud so that anyone listening would think I was wearing a weave...I just let her make it (having my own long hair is my satisfaction!)


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy1979 said:


> ok, my turn! I am definitely MBL and some ladies have said that I am waistlength, but that is only with my hair perfectly straight. If it is bumped at all, it does not make the cut....but I digress....I am so excited to have long hair. for years, I would make it to BSL but it would be so split and raggedy that I would have to cut it back to APL. After I went natural, I was able to grow it to MBL and it doesn't even need a trim! I love it when my hair is straight and I bend over to get something and my hair touches the floor, or when it's pulled to the front and covers my ya ya's
> I never thought my hair would be this long and healthy at the same time.
> Anywho, this one time I was at my family's house and there is this friend of the family who thinks she is the stuff because her hair is APL (and I have no problem with that,but she gets threatened if anyone has longer hair than her) My hair was up in a cute long pony (in it's natural state) and she says "your hair is cute...I just love those curly ponytails" Now I know you are going to think I'm paranoid but I know she meant "phony pony". She said it loud so that anyone listening would think I was wearing a weave...I just let her make it (having my own long hair is my satisfaction!)


 
Ain't nothing phony about your pony!  And that girl knows it! I'm glad that you have enough self-confidence just to let it slide. Your hair is absolutely gorgeous .


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Ain't nothing phony about your pony!  And that girl knows it! I'm glad that you have enough self-confidence just to let it slide. Your hair is absolutely gorgeous .



I wouldn't say anything either. Next time your hair is flatironed mKe sure to to pay her a visit LOL


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 11, 2010)

Jenibo said:


> ^^ see i can't wait to have long hair so i can shut down girls like that. Imo she deserved for you to *take your ponytail down, shake your hair loose and put it back up. At least that's what i would've done*


 
Me too!  I would've been like one of those girls in the Pantene commercials --I would have done it in slow motion for added effect!


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 11, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> I Have the same story...i can't wait to get back to APL (and beyond)




Do tell!!!!  What happened?


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

I love this thread. You ladies are too funny. I am so glad I found this forum. Keep it coming. These stories are hysterical.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I simply love this thread. I'm going to the BSS tomorrow to buy a long cheap wig, so I can stand in front of the mirror and practice my flips, neck turns, and hair toss, after all when my big day come, I want to be fully prepared.


----------



## 1god1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I simply love this thread. I'm going to the BSS tomorrow to buy a long cheap wig, so I can stand in front of the mirror and practice my flips, neck turns, and hair toss, after all when my big day come, I want to be fully prepared.


 

LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ lol! Don't hurt yourself, now!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Girl, I know, all I need is whiplash . I know my SO is going to think I've lost my mind, but it's all in fun .


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 12, 2010)

Bumping for more stories...this thread is just too much fun!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 12, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Mmmmmhmm What she said. Lol!!!...*and then hand her two Hello Kitty Band-Aids for her eyes....and then apologize for hurting her feelings!*!


 

OMG!! THAT IS THE MOST HILARIOUS THING EVER!!!


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay ladies, funny story. Today was pretty chilly so I had on my scarf with the length of it hanging down my back. The scarf I was wearing had the little tassel things at the ends that hung to the top of my jeans so I was in line with my friend at Captain D's with my hands behind my back playing with the tassels and wishing my hair was that long that I'd be able to do the same with my hair!

And @ firstborn2:    I THINK I NEED TO DO THAT TOO!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ Some day you will... and won't that day be sweet


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought there were more ladies at apl and beyond. So no more stories? Sigh...


----------



## exubah (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah.............this thread is addictive, I keep coming back for more!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 12, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I thought there were more ladies at apl and beyond. So no more stories? Sigh...


 

 i hope this isnt the end, dont let me have to open a can of my weirdess stories...yall dont want that 

yall already hear me say enough "off the wall" stuff in this forum


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my fav thread!


----------



## Victorian (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot, ladies.  I just spent 15 minutes in the hall mirror flipping, and swinging and brushing different ways, hanging my head back and visualizing


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumping just incase...


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 13, 2010)

On the exact day that I claim bsl I want this event to happen (might hav to set it up myself  ): I walk into the playmakers (urban clothing store [setting myself up for the hoodrats ]) on fondulac dr (busy over there) just to try on jackets (yup, I'm not buying nething) while my hair is down.  The cool part is that every time I try on a different jacket I have to pull my hair out from under it.  Then eventually I get so frustrated that I HAVE to put it in a ponytail.  A high one @ that.  So, I bend over so all my hair whips to the front to make things "easier" on myself.  I'm not showing off, I'm just frustrated that I have to keep pulling my hair out.   Mainly guys work there, maybe I can get a discount on some shoes .  AND I'll be doing this by the mirror @ the way front of the store.  Oh yea, they gon SEE ME. 


In the meantime I just  about it.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^^ yeah, I can't wait till my ponytail is long enough to not only whip around, but still touch my back.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Skolarstar, I can't stop laughing, I visualized the whole scene as I was reading it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 14, 2010)

*SkolarStar* said:


> On the exact day that I claim bsl I want this event to happen (might hav to set it up myself  ): I walk into the playmakers (urban clothing store [setting myself up for the hoodrats ]) on fondulac dr (busy over there) just to try on jackets (yup, I'm not buying nething) while my hair is down. The cool part is that every time I try on a different jacket I have to pull my hair out from under it. Then eventually I get so frustrated that I HAVE to put it in a ponytail. A high one @ that. So, I bend over so all my hair whips to the front to make things "easier" on myself. I'm not showing off, I'm just frustrated that I have to keep pulling my hair out.  Mainly guys work there, maybe I can get a discount on some shoes . AND I'll be doing this by the mirror @ the way front of the store. Oh yea, they gon SEE ME.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I just  about it.


 

(claps) yeaaa thats what im talking about girl!!!!! work it, and work it good


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 14, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Skolarstar, I can't stop laughing, I visualized the whole scene as I was reading it.


 

me too me tooo, very well writen!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!  I can't wait to 'stomp with the big dogs'! 

But in the meantime, I have a story from "The Short Side of Apl-Ville."

It was late fall/early winter, so my hair was maybe 2" past my shoulders, ie not long at all.  I was at the beauty supply, finishing up, when I noticed the new Lottabody (the green one, aloe).  So, instead of getting on line immediately, I delayed a bit, picked up the bottle, whatever.  As I'm standing there, an older, light-skinned hispanic lady and her husband (based on the convo), who was of a similar complexion walked by.  They both had type 1 hair.  The husband was pushing a stroller with a little brown baby (really, toddler, but I call any child who can't read yet a baby, lol) inside.  Slightly intrigued, I glanced at the woman to see what she had in her hands.  JUST FOR FREAKIN ME!!!  (sorry for yelling, but that's how I felt inside, just )

I couldn't let it happen.  The baby was looking at me, which babies usually do, and I was looking at her, feeling sad inside.... I had to make my move.  I didn't know how I was gonna bring it up, but I was gonna tell that woman not to put caustic chemicals on that baby's head.  (Yes, I'm relaxed/texlaxed, but I'm grown.)

So I struck up a conversation about the new Lottabody.   Then, after we ooh and aah a little over the fact that they finally have something new, I'm like, oh, btw, who's that little cutie-pie?  She explains that its her granddaughter, and that she's planning to relax for ease.  (Not on my watch you ain't.)  The way she was looking at me when she said it (and the fact that she willingly volunteered such information), I can only describe as, akin to how white people look at you when they're about to ask you about 'something black', like a little guilty almost.  So I give her the  face, like I am horrified to think she could do such a thing to a child's head.  How old is she, I ask.  She's four!  Clearly, we've all heard worse, but I feign shock and horror and proceed to go into the (abbreviated) spiel about relaxers and how bad they are for the actual scalp, carefully explaining that her skin is still very sensitive, and that some chemicals may actually seep in.  She seemed open to the information, but at the same time, it was clear that she really didn't know how to deal with the girls hair.  I got the idea that she wanted it in a form that was recognizable to her, ie, curly/wavy/straight, but not "...you know", her words.

I decided to change tack: I'm growing out my perm, I mentioned nonchalantly, and my hair's nappy (I used the word on purpose, knowing that's what she's meant), not wavy, it hasn't been too hard.   She gave me a look, a look a lot of NY'ers probably know, a kind of appraising side-eye that NY latinas seem to be really good at, and asked skeptically, "That's your hair?"  OMG, I almost felt dizzy with the happiness that positively coursed through my entire being at that moment.  It wasn't even long, but my braid-out was glowing, shiny and freshly henna'ed, bouncy, and flowy.  That was the first time, as an adult, that I felt the power of hair.  I became more credible to them _just by having my own hair growing out of my own scalp._  Intellectually, I knew the power, but to actually have it work for me in real life... in my head, I was like ::

I was so amazed at the question that I just nodded happily, turned around and parted it, moved it around a little bit, and looked back at her (even though I have this whole fantasy in my head about what I would do if anybody ever weave-checked me, lol).  Her whole demeanor had changed, she looked eager to hear what I had to say.  Her husband had even started to look kinda interested at this point, like this whole hair thing had been a _family_ problem, one to which he wanted a solution. 

Moisture, moisture, moisture, I advised.  I explained dc'ing, co-washing, and braid-outs.  They asked for product rec's and I gave them.  I finished by saying, her hair, once you get it fully 'juicy' (they laughed) and moisturized, it'll be beautiful, just a mess of bouncy curls.  I mighta been wrong, but God help me if they didn't looked relieved.

Fin.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 14, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Oh yeah I forgot...
> 
> I was giving my sweetie a massage with his shirt off...
> 
> ...



Ooooh, I wanted to do that ever since I saw Lucy Liu do it to that guy in Ally McBeal.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> This thread is hilarious!  I can't wait to 'stomp with the big dogs'!
> 
> But in the meantime, I have a story from "The Short Side of Apl-Ville."
> 
> ...


Girl you were a serious blessing to that baby!


----------



## twists (Jan 14, 2010)

...and subscribing


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> This thread is hilarious! I can't wait to 'stomp with the big dogs'!
> 
> But in the meantime, I have a story from "The Short Side of Apl-Ville."
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for saving that baby's head! My scalp was "raped" at the age of 5 . One day I matter of factly asked my mom when she started putting relaxers in my head, and she told me this horrid number. I have nothing against relaxed hair (as a matter of fact, I'm relaxed right now), I just think it's a decision for the individual to decide, and toddlers are too young to make that decision.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee  You saved that baby's head!


----------



## clever (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> She explains that its her granddaughter, and that she's planning to relax for ease. *(Not on my watch you ain't.)*


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 14, 2010)

My little fantasy is something so simple. I bend down to tie my son's shoe my hair cascades down my to the side like a sea of blackcotton.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 14, 2010)

One day I was talking to this black guy I knew and he was just asking about the kids and stuff, my 2nd dd was just a baby at the time. Anyway this mexican woman (not his girlfriend or anything) came up to him, and just started talking to him. Just interrupted me, I mean she cut me off, and then flipped her hair at me and acted like I wasn't there. At the time I had nooooo idea what the hair flip meant (thanks LHCF). I was just upset that she totally cut me off, I thought she was so rude. I told him goodbye and walked off. 

Could you imagine what I could have done if I had long luscious locks.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> One day I was talking to this black guy I knew and he was just asking about the kids and stuff, my 2nd dd was just a baby at the time. Anyway this mexican woman (not his girlfriend or anything) came up to him, and just started talking to him. Just interrupted me, I mean she cut me off, and then flipped her hair at me and acted like I wasn't there. At the time I had nooooo idea what the hair flip meant (thanks LHCF). I was just upset that she totally cut me off, I thought she was so rude. I told him goodbye and walked off.
> 
> Could you imagine what I could have done if I had long luscious locks.


 
Girl if I was you OH MY DIDDY KONG RACING! I would have been like "Excuse you we were talking here." and probably worse if she got rude. She did the dismiss flip meaing "You can vacate now B***h I'm here!" 2 rude


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 14, 2010)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Girl if I was you *OH MY DIDDY KONG RACING! *I would have been like "Excuse you we were talking here." and probably worse if she got rude. She did the dismiss flip meaing "You can vacate now B***h I'm here!" 2 rude





I thought it was rude, but was like whatever, now had I known what the hair flip meant at the time...


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 14, 2010)

What do we want?

MORE STORIES
 

When do we want them?

NOW!!!!!!
:trampolin


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jan 14, 2010)

My hair isn't super long yet but when I went home for Thanksgiving, we all started talking about hair. I was telling them that I was growing mine out. My grandma was like, "That's your hair that I saw the other day? Oh, I thought that was a weave." My mom was all proud. lol. 

I was showing my mom hair stuff online and then she looked at my little sis and said, "She knows more than me and I'm the one with the cosmetology license." Yessss!!! I felt so good after that.  Best believe when I hit BSL, I will be hitting up the mall. I will walk real hard so that my hair will bounce with every step. lol​


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent post, Honeybee!


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> This thread is hilarious! I can't wait to 'stomp with the big dogs'!
> 
> But in the meantime, I have a story from "The Short Side of Apl-Ville."
> 
> ...


 
What a fab story--I had to read it twice!


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I thought it was rude, but was like whatever, now had I known what the *hair flip* meant at the time...


 
Forgive my ignorance, what does the hair flip mean?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I thought it was rude, but was like whatever, now had I known what the hair flip meant at the time...


 
What does the hair flip mean...? If you're uncomfortable posting the message here, pm me .


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what does the hair flip mean?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
From this I'm gathering that it means the other woman thinks you're nothing compared to them, and that they are all that and a bag of garden salsa sunchips!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 14, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> From this I'm gathering that it means the other woman thinks you're nothing compared to them, and that they are all that and a bag of garden salsa sunchips!


Well when I do my hair flips its not to put any other ladies down....its just because its genuinely in my way and I don't want it caught in my purse straps or because I'm particularly feelin my hair at that moment....a chick would have to be actin REAL reckless for me to do the conceited hair flip thats extremely rare for me.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 14, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what does the hair flip mean?



In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.

If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back,  and the yt woman got really angry.

Here is a good example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqRhDG8-z0I


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.
> 
> If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back, and the yt woman got really angry.
> 
> ...


 
OMG.... I remember this commercial! Oh no, no, no. Things would get ugly .


----------



## bahamababe242 (Jan 14, 2010)

@ that commercial
LHCF yall schoolin me!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.
> 
> If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back,  and the yt woman got really angry.
> 
> ...


Pwahahahahahahaaaa! okay that was hilarious!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL they were about 2 dutty whine


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 14, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.
> 
> If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back, and the yt woman got really angry.
> 
> ...


 
*OMG!   *
*I can't wait til I'm able to do 0:21 to 0:31! Gorgeous!!!

I'ma be having my hair flip in slow motion like that! *


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 14, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> This thread is hilarious!  I can't wait to 'stomp with the big dogs'!
> 
> But in the meantime, I have a story from "The Short Side of Apl-Ville."
> 
> ...




 I know that facial expression too well!!! Its a Florida thing too! Thats the kinda look that sets me off! ...so i shoot it right back at 'em!! And then flip thy hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 14, 2010)

There's this girl im acquainted with...we were in our Sunday service and i was sitting in fron of her. She tugs my hair and goes....oh let me borrow this.

I gave her my i-just-hopped-out-the-hood-and-who-do-you-thank-you-messin-wit...look

I said girl...not too many ppl upin here know this...but im from the hood...you can't be doing stuff like that! Be careful...cause this don't come off!! 'S'all mines!...right there in front of her mom...but we were joking around but i was slightly heated. 

Her mom was like...ooooh she scared now!! So chick goes...I AIN'T SCARED!! So i did my side eye look and went...huh!!..lol ...and turned back towards the front in my seat and flipped my hair!!! How you like dem apples?!

So i saw her again later on in the week and she said somethin slick and i said "Don't start wit me!" and she was like...oh why, cause you from <insert hood here>....? well i'm from Compton! i said AND!? It's the same difference!! We jus souther-en!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> There's this girl im acquainted with...we were in our Sunday service and i was sitting in fron of her. She tugs my hair and goes....oh let me borrow this.
> 
> I gave her my i-just-hopped-out-the-hood-and-who-do-you-thank-you-messin-wit...look
> 
> ...





thanks for sharing more smiley, I wish others were more generous.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 15, 2010)

great thread OP!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 15, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.
> 
> If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back,  and the yt woman got really angry.
> 
> ...




That commercial is hilarious!! I remember when it was on tv  good stuff.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 15, 2010)

Do any of you ladies every scroll past your avatar or siggy, and go, oh my goodness that's my hair! or, that's some pretty hair thinking it's someone else, and it's you.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ no............ When I look at my siggy I think *sigh* my hair is looking crunchy in that pic. That's alright, though, cuz I'm about to DC back to back, put some indigo through my head and DC again, and THEN flat iron. Hopefully the pics will look good. Indigo arrives Monday.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^ no............ When I look at my siggy I think *sigh* my hair is looking crunchy in that pic. That's alright, though, cuz I'm about to DC back to back, put some indigo through my head and DC again, and THEN flat iron. Hopefully the pics will look good. Indigo arrives Monday.




If you are happy with the pictures, make sure to share...


----------



## me-T (Jan 17, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Do any of you ladies every scroll past your avatar or siggy, and go, oh my goodness that's my hair! or, that's some pretty hair thinking it's someone else, and it's you.


 
that happens when i look thru my fotki. like dang... that's really all me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 17, 2010)

It took me 2 days but I read every single post on all 38 pages!  Again OP excellent thread. I wanted to start a similar one ages ago but didn't know how to word it properly.

More stories please! Long hair is the ish!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> That commercial is hilarious!! I remember when it was on tv  good stuff.


 
Lol I remeber that commercial too


----------



## Sonye93 (Jan 17, 2010)

Aww man I miss this thread, please guys, somebody share more stories!


----------



## truequeen06 (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting thread.  I haven't read it all, but I can relate to a few things so far lol


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jan 18, 2010)

BUMP! I love  this thread !


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe that with all the long haired diva's on hair, no one has more stores to share.

I'll just share some more thoughts maybe it can inspire more replies.

When I go out now, and see heads of hair, I can't believe that prior to LHCF I thought that SL hair was long. When I see some women with SL scraggly hair and they be thinking they the ish, I silently think to myself. poor thing. When I see them SL healthy hair, I wonder if that is the longest it's ever been. I have also noticed that the ones that think their the ish act weird around me now. Never had that happen before, they would usually turn it up.

It's funny when I go out, and my hair is only a little past SL. And I can see other black women gears turning in their head as they look at my hair, and don't let it be in a twist out with ringlets on the ends. It be looking like they want to ask me a question.

I can't wait for my hair to get longer so I can do more updo's. I have already been stocking up on big dangly earrings (FAB!). Hair clips and other accessories.

This thread, hasn't made me more anxious per say, it has made more inspired to stay the road. Of course I can't wait. But it really is making me happy to even be on this journey. I constantly think about how things were before, and how my goals seemed so unattainable. But since making goals with my hair, I have been making goals in other aspects of my life. I really don't know what is about hair care but it really makes you want to upgrade the total package. 

APL ladies need to start sharing. I understand that here on LHCF APL is not considered long. But it is Medium Long. It is definitely not short. Think about when you were NL. And the difference between then and now. Some people can't even wear a decent ponytail (I know I couldn't). 

Yesterday was my first time going out the house with a full curly ponytail, that was not phony and I loved it! Before I would have to pin it up with pins, because it would disappear in the ponytail holder.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 19, 2010)

Girl I completely understand..I'm just counting the post relaxer weeks its gonna take me to reach my goals. Even after my recent relaxer I've been getting lots of compliments on my hair and how its growing..my friends are like, "okay I see you..long hair dont care!" or "Hair is going down your back now!" and I'm like huh? Its not even long yet! I told one of my friends how I want to grow my hair to MBL and she busted out laughin at me! I was a little mad but some people don't understand like you ladies do. I love the length I have now but I know I'm just at the beginning and I have a long journey ahead of me.

Today we had a surprise party for one of my classmates and this girl in the class ahead of me kept swinging her very damaged, barely SL dominican blown out hair and I couldn't do anything but SMH  I kinda felt like she was hair flippin me! I just did a spiral curl set on my hair yesterday and the shrinkage is crazy..so maybe she thinks my hair is shorter than hers?? No honey! I couldn't help but laugh tho..I just feel like once I make a bit more progress I can really show em..but for now I shall remain humble 

ETA: Oh and exoticmommie I feel you on reaching other goals as well..I've been eating better, exercising more and taking care of my skin as well..I hope that once I do reach MBL that I will be in very good shape and have clear bangin skin..everything will definitely fall into place


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 19, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Girl I completely understand..I'm just counting the post relaxer weeks its gonna take me to reach my goals. Even after my recent relaxer I've been getting lots of compliments on my hair and how its growing..my friends are like, "okay I see you..long hair dont care!" or "Hair is going down your back now!" and I'm like huh? Its not even long yet! I told one of my friends how I want to grow my hair to MBL and she busted out laughin at me! I was a little mad but some people don't understand like you ladies do. I love the length I have now but I know I'm just at the beginning and I have a long journey ahead of me.
> 
> Today we had a surprise party for one of my classmates and this girl in the class ahead of me kept swinging her very damaged, barely SL dominican blown out hair and I couldn't do anything but SMH  I kinda felt like she was hair flippin me! I just did a spiral curl set on my hair yesterday and the shrinkage is crazy..so maybe she thinks my hair is shorter than hers?? No honey! I couldn't help but laugh tho..I just feel like once I make a bit more progress I can really show em..but for now I shall remain humble
> 
> ETA: Oh and exoticmommie I feel you on reaching other goals as well..I've been eating better, exercising more and taking care of my skin as well..I hope that once I do reach MBL than I will be in very good shape and have clear bangin skin..everything will definitely fall into place



yeah I get you on the shrinkage. That happens to me with my twists outs, because I put spiral curls on the ends. I too am waiting for the big reveal.
Reading these stories make me not even want to wear my hair out straight because I want the reveal to be jaw dropping. I will do a big reveal when I reach APL. 

And I too have been taking care of my skin. I know that the hair skin and nail pills are supposed to help with thickness of your hair. But I have simply fallen in love with them because they have your skin glowing! And I can't wait to be back at a perfect 10 (body wise). I am gonna be one hot mommie!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2010)

BUMP!

Ok y'all. I have a story to share! 

Yesterday I went to the Philadelphia Home Show. I wore my hair out as it is in my siggy. This was only because I didn't have the time to cornrow it up to fit under my wig... which is getting to be quite an undertaking. 

I noticed several beautiful heads of hair at the show and I was eyeballing folks heads in an admiring fashion  but overall I had the longest hair of any black woman at the show! This surprised me, though I guess it shouldn't. I still think of my hair as being on the short side. 

There was one booth I passed a few times and I was looking at the hair in the reflection like    for like 3 seconds before I realized that was MY HAIR   

I didn't get any flirty looks from men, as some long hair ladies report. This could be because I am *heavily* pregnant  and I was with my DH. Since it was a homeowners event most of the people there were married couples. I got friendly smiles from several black ladies that I saw there, and I didn't perceive any hateration  from anybody. 

I DID see several white men looking at me quizzically. Not lustily,  but with interest. 

One of the security guards appeared to be totally blase about me in general *shrug* UNTIL I took out my hairtoy and began putting my hair UP into a chignon. I was doing this in preparation to put on my chenille hat ( I never expose my hair to cold dry winter air). He was looking at me like I was smearing feces on myself or something... just out and out shock and horror that I was putting my hair up!! It made me realize that he had the belief (as many black folks do) that if your hair is long you should wear it out and blowing in the breeze 24/7. Even though he was looking at me crazy I took it as a compliment, lol.

[ETA: Actually, there was ONE nasty look I got. There was a girl there whose hair looked very very nice. It was about APL, and it was very shiny and straight... it may have been a weave but I can't say for certain. I was standing near her and she gave me a balled up face like I smelled bad or something  though I had just showered so I know I didn't  When her man came up she flounced off kinda in a huff. *shrug*. Whatever. No skin off my nose.


----------



## me-T (Jan 24, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ... I still think of my hair as being on the short side...


 
you need to stop!


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 24, 2010)

I love your new Avi, EM!

I won't feel like my hair is long until I reach BSL (darn hair anorexia caught me and whacked me over the head--never thought I'd say that). However, it did feel good this past holiday season to receive compliments from my family. We were over my grandma's for Thanksgiving and I was freshly co-washed and had let my hair air dry and had it pulled back into a low ponytail with a hair zing and had a huge puff. It was fluffy, shiny, and soft. Even though my shrinkage made the puff only SL, it was so voluminous that my family kept commenting on how they could tell my hair grew and was longer 

I plan on continuing my bunning and updos until May (partly out of laziness and partly out of a desire to reach BSL or full BSL by this time).

Oh, and congrats on your upcoming baby, LP...I think we may be due around the same time?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2010)

me-T said:


> you need to stop!



Lol, well my goal is classic length, so I am a long ways from attaining it. Plus I've been lurking  on a primarily white long hair board where the women have hair to the kneecap sometimes. My poor little hair can't hold a candle to that!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 24, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> Oh, and congrats on your upcoming baby, LP...I think we may be due around the same time?



I'm due the first of May. Even though I'm only about halfway through, my belly is enormous. It's just the way I carry my babies. My son was 9lbs 3oz and the doc says this one will be big, too. 

Once I have this baby (it's a girl! ) and heal up from the C-section it's going to be    big time! 

When are you due?


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 24, 2010)

me-T said:


> you need to stop!



Don't she! 

Congrats on your pregnancies ladies. 

More stories please!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay maybe I have a story to share EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT CONSIDERED A 'LONG HAIRED LADY AT ALL'


For those that know me, I stay weaved up. Weave has allowed me to grow my hair longer than ever before. 

Because of a recent shortage of money, I have to wear my hair for another week or so before I get my braids. So I went to work for the first time after a week because I was sick from a cold. 

I wore my hair pulled back into a banana clip. Since I washed it and I am texlaxed, my hair was just a HUGE curly puff that extended all the way to the bottom of my collarbone.

When I walked through the door, it got quiet. All eyes were on my hair. At first I didn't understand it but then I realized, "They're looking at MY hair!"

This girl (she gave me a bogus sew in once) she walked right up to me and said, "I didn't know your hair was this long! Why do you wear that weave?"

I told her that weave protects my hair. As sick as I was, I kept making "trips" to the bathroom just so I could walk back and forth past my coworkers, while all eyes was on me. 

I'll be back at work tomorrow to turn more heads.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 24, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm due the first of May. Even though I'm only about halfway through, my belly is enormous. It's just the way I carry my babies. My son was 9lbs 3oz and the doc says this one will be big, too.
> 
> Once I have this baby (it's a girl! ) and heal up from the C-section it's going to be    big time!
> 
> When are you due?






April 28 . I'm right there with you on getting back in shape after the C-Section!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 24, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> Because of a recent shortage of money, I have to wear my hair for another week or so before I get my braids. So I went to work for the first time after a week because I was sick from a cold.
> 
> I wore my hair pulled back into a banana clip. Since I washed it and I am texlaxed, my hair was just a HUGE curly puff that extended all the way to the bottom of my collarbone.
> 
> ...


This is a great story, you better go head witchya bad self!!


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 24, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Hopefully this will the last thread that I start* this week*.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


 


*Wow, you really are serious aren't you! It's cool though.*

*Ummm, hmm where can I start? Well, for one a whole lot of black folks will say when they see your hair, "Oh, girl your hair is long? Why do you wear weave and those wigs?" *

*You: "Well, I really don't like dealing with it much and the last time I went to the beautician I got charged $161." Where does the extra $1 come from...beyond me.*

*When you are driving you have to make sure to put your hair on your shoulder because if you don't it gets in the way because of the pulling.*

*When the wind blows, a lot of men, black, white, Asian, Indian, cablasian will look. Oh, so will alot of women too.*

*When the wind isn't blowing, men and women will still look.*

*Sometimes, people will just stare. If a person just sees you from behind, sometimes they will make it a point to get close to you just to see your face.*

*Some ladies will take a point to really grim you if they are haters but you just keep.it.moving.*

*Your braidouts will be fantastic!*

*Well, that's all I can think of right now but hair really does attract alot of good attention from a lot of men. That scripture in the bible really is true: Long hair is glory (or beauty) unto a woman.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 24, 2010)

*oh yeah and my hair is mbl/wl.*

*that's my post above.*


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 24, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *Wow, you really are serious aren't you! It's cool though.*
> 
> *Ummm, hmm where can I start? Well, for one a whole lot of black folks will say when they see your hair, "Oh, girl your hair is long? Why do you wear weave and those wigs?" *
> 
> ...



I always think of that scripture when other women try and make it seem like I am stupid or something is wrong with me to want long hair.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice stories ladies!  Where exactly is that scripture from in the Bible?


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 25, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Nice stories ladies!  Where exactly is that scripture from in the Bible?


 
*Wow...I'm really smart! I was just thinking about how biblical truths are seriously the truth and that's why so many people usually think longer hair makes a woman more beautiful. I was thinking of it as a covering but it is 1 Corinthians 11:15.*

*I also was thinking about how alot of people try to automatically think that many black woman aren't beautiful while they try to say some white woman are. But if long hair is beauty unto a woman and a lot of white woman usually have longer hair or on average grow their hair long at least once in their life, I can see why so many people think this. It is to me, an extra added componet of beauty.*

*In no way am I stating that they are more beautiful but it is seen as a covering and since God put the idea of a covering into effect, a lot of people perceive it as a part of being beautiful.*



exoticmommie said:


> I always think of that scripture when other women try and make it seem like I am stupid or something is wrong with me to want long hair.


 
*No, it's nothing wrong with it. When I first started growing my hair out...I wore braids for about 1 year or more straight and my hair just took off. I did the Crown and Glory method and I told my friends. Then when they saw the fruits of my labor they started trying to grow their hair out too!*

*But really, you may not even be able to tell some people just do your thing because some may try to discourage you cause' they don't understand or maybe it isn't a desire of their heart.*


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok... I posted this in the thread I started today but nobody seems to be going in there  lol, so I'll repeat it here. 

I was playing in my hair last night before I cornrowed it back up. I was tossing my hair all around, and even in a circle like those heavy metal guys do  and my hair reached all the way to the ceiling in my bathroom! I was over the moon!  Even though I was in fear for my ends, I had to scrape that ceiling a few times just to relish the fact that I could  

Earlier that day I had worn my hair down (2 days in a row, that's like a record for me) while I went out and ran errands with the fam. Every black woman I saw either had 1) a terrible weave/wig 2) hair that was like ear length, raggedy and chewed.  

I really started to feel like maybe I should wear my hair out more often, as kinda a public service announcement   "Attention, black ladies! Long hair IS possible, thank you." (ETA: there, I admitted it, my hair is long!  )


----------



## SND411 (Jan 25, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I always think of that scripture when other women try and make it seem like I am stupid or something is wrong with me to want long hair.



Hmm, I always thought the Bible indicated that TRUE beauty came from within. 

1 Peter 3:3-4


----------



## 2themax (Jan 25, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Shut up! i Love this thread.. i can't wait til my hair is waist length =) before i cut some dead ("& i mean dead) ends people would ask me what i was mixed with... "& i think i was apl close t0 bsl... *sigh* i can't wait !!! Thanks for the boost OP


 
You don't have to be mixed with anything......just great AA roots (see my attachment).  I've posted this already but I'm so dang tired of folks automatically thinking that wemust be mixed to have long hair

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TweiMadchen_vonSangaflussCentralafrika.jpg


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

I think everybody on here is aware of the fact that mixed-ness has nothing to do with hair length  Right everyone? OK. 

Now, back to the long hair stories. 

When I walked into Target yesterday with my hair down (as in my sig) the air blower thingy they have in the entrance (what is that thing FOR??? ) blew my hair out behind me and it was flying everywhere 

ETA: Now that I have it cornrowed up again, I'm missing having it out to play with. DH looked sad as I got ready to braid it up, too. He was trying to convince me that I may as well stop protective styling now, as soon my hair will be too much to fit under a wig anyway. Nice try, DH, lol! The wigs are going back on!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> When I walked into Target yesterday with my hair down (as in my sig) the air blower thingy they have in the entrance (what is that thing FOR??? ) blew my hair out behind me and it was flying everywhere


 

THAT'S MY HAIR FANTASY RIGHT THERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!

FYI I will be stalking you for tips.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 25, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Hmm, I always thought the Bible indicated that TRUE beauty came from within.
> 
> 1 Peter 3:3-4



Here is the actual scripture I am referring to. No one is trying to say that, hair is the only place beauty comes from. 

*1 Corinthians 11:15* But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for _her_ hair is given her for a covering.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 25, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> *1 Corinthians 11:15* But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for _her_ hair is given her for a covering.


 
AMEN SIS! And I am going HARD for that glorious covering!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> When I walked into Target yesterday with my hair down (as in my sig) the air blower thingy they have in the entrance (what is that thing FOR??? ) blew my hair out behind me and it was flying everywhere


 
You are KILLING me here Lady! BUT KEEP THEM COMING!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 25, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *Wow...I'm really smart! I was just thinking about how biblical truths are seriously the truth and that's why so many people usually think longer hair makes a woman more beautiful. I was thinking of it as a covering but it is 1 Corinthians 11:15.*
> 
> *I also was thinking about how alot of people try to automatically think that many black woman aren't beautiful while they try to say some white woman are. But if long hair is beauty unto a woman and a lot of white woman usually have longer hair or on average grow their hair long at least once in their life, I can see why so many people think this. It is to me, an extra added componet of beauty.*
> 
> ...



yeah, I don't anymore  Like another woman said, hair is sometimes like politics, you just don't talk about it. 





LadyPaniolo said:


> Ok... I posted this in the thread I started today but nobody seems to be going in there  lol, so I'll repeat it here.
> 
> I was playing in my hair last night before I cornrowed it back up. I was tossing my hair all around, and even in a circle like those heavy metal guys do  and my hair reached all the way to the ceiling in my bathroom! I was over the moon!  Even though I was in fear for my ends, I had to scrape that ceiling a few times just to relish the fact that I could
> 
> ...



about time!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah it'll be my covering alright. I want my hair to cover my :blondboob​


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> yeah, I don't anymore  Like another woman said, hair is sometimes like politics, you just don't talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Some have asserted that hair anorexia isn't real... all I can say is it's real for me. When I ran to tell DH I scraped the ceiling with my hair, he was like "See? It IS LONG!!! I keep telling you!"  



complexsimplicity said:


> Yeah it'll be my covering alright. I want my hair to cover my :blondboob​



 I'd need lots more hair to accomplish that, lol. I was extra blessed in that department. I do like that when I tilt my head back, my ends touch my booty!  I can't wait till it sweeps my booty without me tilting back.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 26, 2010)

Check this thread out ladies:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=289173


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 26, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I think everybody on here is aware of the fact that mixed-ness has nothing to do with hair length  Right everyone? OK.
> 
> Now, back to the long hair stories.
> 
> ...


Why are you still braiding your hair up missy? That looks like the ultimate length to me I'd be mad too


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 26, 2010)

Mz.Shug said:


> THAT'S MY HAIR FANTASY RIGHT THERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!
> 
> FYI I will be stalking you for tips.



Me too....whenever I think of myself with long hair, I always imagine the wind blowing and like..oceans crashing and maybe some thunderclaps in the background. And lightning. And underneath it all, a couple of angels will be gently singing. And it's gonna look a lot like this:


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 26, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too....whenever I think of myself with long hair, I always imagine the wind blowing and like..oceans crashing and maybe some thunderclaps in the background. And lightning. And underneath it all, a couple of angels will be gently singing. And it's gonna look a lot like this:


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 26, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too....whenever I think of myself with long hair, I always imagine the wind blowing and like..oceans crashing and maybe some thunderclaps in the background. And lightning. And underneath it all, a couple of angels will be gently singing. And it's gonna look a lot like this:


 

Lol!!!!!! That's my daughter's hair dream!!!! She's already there when her her is wet so she swims/ plays in the tub alot and that's one scene she ALWAYS does.I'll see if i can get a picture next time. Heck I'll do it too when I get there!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Why are you still braiding your hair up missy? That looks like the ultimate length to me I'd be mad too



Awww! :Blush2: Thank you! I still have quite a ways to go until I reach my goal of classic length. I will admit it's getting a bit difficult to fit under most wigs... but even if they do look a bit puffy/lumpy/levitating  It's still protecting my hair. 

He's happy at least that I have managed to stay away from the weave :alcoholic for a while. Those things always rip out my hairline  and yet I never seem to learn that weave is not for me  at least the wigs are zero damage.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

I am positively  at the Little Mermaid pic  I remember when I was a little girl and all the princesses had long hair... I would have given anything in this world to have long pretty hair like Ariel.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 30, 2010)

I never thought my hair was all that long.  Especially not seeing all this BSL and WL hair up in here!  My hair is past SL but not close enough to APL for me to claim it.  Anyway I went to hairdresser to get my sew in yesterday, I told the person that greeted me what I was getting done and who I was there to see.  He said to me, "so are you taking those out first." I knew exactly what he meant, I smiled inside and said "what do you mean?".  He reiterated that we need to take those tracks out first.  I told him that this is my hair.  I took my hat and coat off and swung my hair a little, all the while thinking to myself, yes boo pick your face up, this IS all mine.

Vain I know, but he made me do it by making an assumption.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 30, 2010)

Yesterday I went to school (working on my MBA) and one of my classmates went up to me and said "oh no where is my hair?!" I said, sorry I'm bunning for now so I can't leave it out LOL Last week she kept telling me how pretty my hair is  It made me feel nice.  

Today I decided to leave my hair down. I rollerset but only flatironed the very front so the rest of my hair was bouncy and curly at the ends. Went to lunch with a dear friend and all throughout lunch all she talked about was my hair. So anyway I went to go visit my DH at work and 3 of his co-workers were in his office. DH introduced me and one young lady blurted out "OMG your hair is pretty!" ahaha I thought that was cute since she sounded so sincere. I get way more attention when its down, but whatever I'm protective styling right now. Yesterday I had my hair in a bun and I got zero compliments LOL


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 30, 2010)

yaaaah!! more stories!!


----------



## MilaXs3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this thread...I too have dreams of finally reaching my goal...and imagine myself with MBL hair...lol...I love that I can see my ends if I grab a piece of my hair and pull it to my face...lol...I should be full APL by next relaxer in 3 weeks...but I am soooo ready to be at MBL!!!


----------



## nymane (Jan 30, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> I never thought my hair was all that long.  Especially not seeing all this BSL and WL hair up in here!  My hair is past SL but not close enough to APL for me to claim it.  Anyway I went to hairdresser to get my sew in yesterday, I told the person that greeted me what I was getting done and who I was there to see.  He said to me, "so are you taking those out first." I knew exactly what he meant, I smiled inside and said "what do you mean?".  *He reiterated that we need to take those tracks out first.  I told him that this is my hair.  I took my hat and coat off and swung my hair a little, all the while thinking to myself, yes boo pick your face up, this IS all mine.*
> 
> Vain I know, but he made me do it by making an assumption.



         

I love it!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> I never thought my hair was all that long.  Especially not seeing all this BSL and WL hair up in here!  My hair is past SL but not close enough to APL for me to claim it.  Anyway I went to hairdresser to get my sew in yesterday, I told the person that greeted me what I was getting done and who I was there to see.  He said to me, "so are you taking those out first." I knew exactly what he meant, I smiled inside and said "what do you mean?".  He reiterated that we need to take those tracks out first.  I told him that this is my hair.  I took my hat and coat off and swung my hair a little, all the while thinking to myself, yes boo pick your face up, this IS all mine.
> 
> Vain I know, but he made me do it by making an assumption.



misslaraj, that is truly heart warming. I can actually see his face ! Just beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nayeli (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok guys I have two more, one recent and the other I just remembered. I just love this thread. 

So when I went home over the break, my mother and I went to my bff's wedding and I wore my hair down. She is a picture fiend so we took loads of pics. 

She called me yesterday to tell me she went to her stylist (who was my stylist when I was in High School). Why did this woman carry the pics to show her? Now this stylist has only known my hair short.  

*Stylist* - omg, look at her hair she looks like a queen.....and you look like a queen's mother.
*Mummy*: oh yes girl, she's really into hair health now. And she's helping me out too. That's why I really don't come to you as often as before.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And the other one - took place while I was at home too.

I was bumming around the house with my hair pinned in pin-curls, looking raggedy. My mother's friend was over and when it was time for my friend to give her a ride home, I decided to keep him company during the drive.

So I go inside to change and take down the pins. When I came out, my mother's friend's face was like this 

*Mummy's friend*: What did you put in it?
*Me*: erplexed (knowing exactly what she meant). Urm, nothing, I took the pins out.
*Mummy's friend*: you see, that's what I was trying to tell Jacky (her other friend), Oprah's hair has to be real!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this thread and I have a couple of stories myself:

I was in Nigeria throughout December and January and I tell you those ladies are into weaves like you cannot believe. I relaxed my hair myself and needed to dry it so my sis-in-law took me to her salon. As I walked all the ladies were looking at me trying to figure out if I washed my weave or not, so I'm under the dryer combing it out and everything then this lady asks me, "is that your hair"? And I said yes it is, they were all like wow it looks like indian remy hair and what not. I'm thinking to myself if my not quite MBL hair have you peolple going ooh and aah, I wonder what you would do if you saw Sylver2 with her WL hair.

Fast forward a month later when I had to take out the tracks I had put in for my wedding, I went to that same salon and as the lady was combing out the hair a client came and was like is this her hair and I said yes it's mine. The lady washing my hair was now telling a story about a lady who came into the salon with very long hair and I quietly said, "it's me" all the while laughing inside of me. Nobody could take thier eyes off my hair and they were asking for regimens and stuff. First thing I said, reduce your dependency on weaves and buy quality products.

It was always fun whenever I had my hair out to see people's eyes go large and ask "is this your hair" in a hushed tone as if I was a rare sight (I am though ).

Just yesterday I was in a store and there was this lady walking towards me talking on the phone, she actually stopped talking for a moment when she saw my hair. She then stopped and went to the opposite end of the rack where I was. She was subtle about it but I saw it and smiled.

It was fun for me!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 30, 2010)

YEAH MORE MORE MORE!! :lovedrool:


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 30, 2010)

Nayeli said:


> So I go inside to change and take down the pins. When I came out, my mother's friend's face was like this
> 
> *Mummy's friend*: What did you put in it?
> *Me*: erplexed (knowing exactly what she meant). Urm, nothing, I took the pins out.
> *Mummy's friend*: you see, that's what I was trying to tell Jacky (her other friend), Oprah's hair has to be real!


 
Love it! LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 30, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> *When I walked into Target yesterday with my hair down (as in my sig) the air blower thingy they have in the entrance (what is that thing FOR??? ) blew my hair out behind me and it was flying everywhere *



*Found the perfect pic:*


----------



## teacherjess (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread is one of my favorite guilty pleasures! I can't wait til I can get to do *any* of these things mentioned here:bouncegre
I'm currently between NL and SL and getting longer and thicker every day...I WILL get to the long hair category someday!!!!

It is VERY inspiring!! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> *dreams of having long hair* sometimes when I'm looking in the mirror I tilt my head to the side just to see what I'd look like with hair down past my breasts.



LOL!!!!! ME TOO!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too....whenever I think of myself with long hair, I always imagine the wind blowing and like..oceans crashing and maybe some thunderclaps in the background. And lightning. And underneath it all, a couple of angels will be gently singing. And it's gonna look a lot like this:



YOU LADIES HAVE ME IN STITCHES!!!! LMBO


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bene (Feb 1, 2010)

Had a long hair moment this weekend, while I was doing a cassia treatment. Well, it was a "Jaws" moment too 


So, I had the smock on, and my hair sectioned out, and as I'm doing one section, I let it drop to check if I've gotten the entire length, and then it hit me... I'm gonna need a longer smock


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 1, 2010)

So i was at my bestie's house this weekend and i had my hair in two pocahontas braids that friday nite she came to get me.....to wear a braidout the next day.

I love to wear my hair big and crazy and textured...plus its still red from my Manic Panic color. So as i was in her bathroom oiling it and smoothing my edges...she tells me i need to perm my hair....i turn to her and say....."How bout not." And then she went on and on about how she can't stand when girl with long hair don't straighten their hair. And then she said...i bet my hair is longer than yours...but she was joking because she knows how long my hair is...so i came back with..."yeah...but don't make me stretch it out!!"

So later that afternoon we were riding around the city and she kept talkin about i need to perm my hair and i just lost it and said...."WILL YOU SHUT UP WITH THAT ALREADY??? I'M A BLACK GIRL!! BLACK GIRL'S HAIR IS LIKE THIS!!! WHITE GIRLS CAN'T DO THIS WITH THEIR HAIR...SO I'M PROUD OF WHAT I'VE GOT!!!"

And yes....she is Black too...but i've never seen her real hair for the 7 years that we've been best friends....just the bangs she had left out from her weave....and that was my first time seeing _that._

Something should tell ppl they need to shut their mouths when they see whatever you're doing for your hair works...i mean...it may look crazy sometimes....but it's still LONG and Healthy and doesn't look chewed up even when i DO flat iron it!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 1, 2010)

^Ugh those you need a ruh-lax-a people are the worst

I threw a going away BBQ this summer before I went away to college and I was rocking a really cute braid-out pulled into a bun (first bun of the year and I was loving it!) we were all hanging out on the patio and one of my friends goes wow your hair is so thick and long...just think how beautiful and long it would be of you relaxed it......

I snapped my head around to her and gave her the *only* look and politely said, my hair is beautiful the way it is and its long because I keep it this way, if I want it straight I'll press it. but she was sweet because she was like oh yea I know and kinda backtracked from there and she knew she couldn't say anything with her over-relaxed see-thru ends poor thing....I keep tryna reach out to her on haircare but she doesn't really take it serious yet.....oh well


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 1, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^Ugh those you need a ruh-lax-a people are the worst
> 
> I threw a going away BBQ this summer before I went away to college and I was rocking a really cute braid-out pulled into a bun (first bun of the year and I was loving it!) we were all hanging out on the patio and one of my friends goes wow your hair is so thick and long...just think how beautiful and long it would be of you relaxed it......
> 
> I snapped my head around to her and gave her the *only* look and politely said, my hair is beautiful the way it is and its long because I keep it this way, if I want it straight I'll press it. but she was sweet because she was like oh yea I know and kinda backtracked from there and she knew she couldn't say anything with her over-relaxed see-thru ends poor thing...*.I keep tryna reach out to her on haircare but she doesn't really take it serious yet.....oh well*




Okay??? This is what im going through with my friend. She always asks me about what i do to my hair....and always talkin about how long it is....but she's not really listening so i don't even go there anymore.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 1, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> So i was at my bestie's house this weekend and i had my hair in two pocahontas braids that friday nite she came to get me.....to wear a braidout the next day.
> 
> I love to wear my hair big and crazy and textured...plus its still red from my Manic Panic color. So as i was in her bathroom oiling it and smoothing my edges...she tells me i need to perm my hair....i turn to her and say....."How bout not." And then she went on and on about how she can't stand when girl with long hair don't straighten their hair. And then she said...i bet my hair is longer than yours...but she was joking because she knows how long my hair is...so i came back with..."yeah...but don't make me stretch it out!!"
> 
> ...


 
I go through this scenario daily with my cousins and it annoys the mess out of me. I am a nice, non confrontational person, but one day I am going to snap and ask: "Why do I need a perm? You've been perming your hair for years and it's still the same length."

I am relaxed too- I just haven't relaxed in 10 months so they keep calling me Harriet Tubman. That's okay though- I will have my last laugh. I'm sure of it


----------



## me-T (Feb 1, 2010)

^harriet tubman?? of all the random examples they say harriet tubman?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 1, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I go through this scenario daily with my cousins and it annoys the mess out of me. I am a nice, non confrontational person, but one day I am going to snap and ask: "Why do I need a perm? You've been perming your hair for years and it's still the same length."
> 
> I am relaxed too- I just haven't relaxed in 10 months so they keep calling me *Harriet Tubman*. That's okay though- I will have my last laugh. I'm sure of it


 

 at the Harriet Tubman reference. But guess what, Harriet prolly had hair down to her knees (if she could have pressed it straight). And healthy to boot.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 1, 2010)

me-T said:


> ^harriet tubman?? of all the random examples they say harriet tubman?


 
I know, so stupid. She told me this on Saturday. Meanwhile, I am sitting there looking at a Chihuahua made of weave sitting on top her head. I'm like, yeah, ok


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG... I cannot wait till I need a longer smock!  That's going to be hair bliss! 

Haters... they exist. Just gotta check 'em occasionally and keep on being fabulous


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 1, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I know, so stupid. She told me this on Saturday. Meanwhile, I am sitting there looking at a *Chihuahua made of weave sitting on top her head*. I'm like, yeah, ok


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

OK, I have a hair victory I'd like to share! 

Last week I cornrowed my hair to wear it under my wigs. When I cornrowed it, I used avocado butter. Since then I have DCed once, and used my spray leave-in once, but that's it. Today I took my cornrows down because I plan to indigo again tonight (some spots didn't get as dark as I'd like). 

I cannot believe how gorgeous my braidout is!!!  It hangs to APL, and it's so shiny and black! It's just plain gorgeous. In fact, it looks a bit like a half wig I never wear because it looks too fake! If I saw me walking down the street right now, I'd think "wow, where did she get that wig? It's awesome!"  

Yes, I will share pics. Once DH gets home from work I will make him take my pics and upload them to the computer so I can share with y'all!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 1, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> OK, I have a hair victory I'd like to share!
> 
> Last week I cornrowed my hair to wear it under my wigs. When I cornrowed it, I used avocado butter. Since then I have DCed once, and used my spray leave-in once, but that's it. Today I took my cornrows down because I plan to indigo again tonight (some spots didn't get as dark as I'd like).
> 
> ...



I'll be waiting.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I have a story to add. I have been wearing a lot of fluffy twist outs, and  I did my caruso set which I think came out fab. Now mind you, my hair is not long, in the traditional sense. But I have been getting some ugly looks and mean mugging stares from my fellow "sisters". 

Saturday I wore an old twist out, this black chick who was walking with this hood looking yt girl (she look like this) with the chain, except she was dressed hood, with big gold earrings (I have a pair myself BTW )  and instead of a bang she had some side ponty tail. 





Anyway the black chick gave me the stankest look ever. I quickly looked away from her and KIM. 

Then at church yesterday (sunday) I did the caruso set.  Well this lady, at church who recently had a baby (DH and I know her husband, who is an elder in the church. We knew him long before he married her.) Looked at me like I was crazy, I smiled and said hi to him, and then did the same to her, but she just stared at me like something was wrong with me.

Later I went by Queeny's to pick up some cupcakes I ordered from her , and the first thing that came out of her mouth was, OMG you look so pretty! So I know I didn't look like DODO yesterday. What a difference when you come in contact with confident/secure women. 

My hair is not long enough to really toss, but boy I tell you, when it is I will be turning my head really fierce. If they are close to me doing that junk they gonna get slapped by my hair. 

rackafracking...


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^ isn't that joss stone? looks like she lost weight and cut her hair. i LOVE her voice!
​


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 1, 2010)

complexsimplicity said:


> ^^^ isn't that joss stone? looks like she lost weight and cut her hair. i LOVE her voice!
> ​




yeah that's her, I didn't want to steal personal photos from someone so Joss' celeb photo was the closest I could come up with. Maybe I should have looked for some fergie photos.

Oh and the black chick had a messed up looking weave.


----------



## ycammyy (Feb 1, 2010)

I love this thread and everynight I look forward to reading a new story. Well here is mine. I am in the APL 2010 challenge my hair is about 1inch below the top of my shoulder so I have several inches to go. I keep my hair either in a bun or two strand twist pulled in a bun and because it is cold outside I keep a hat on. I think I am cute regardless of anyone elses opinon. I wish I had magic because when I am out in public women with bad weaves try and flaunt like the hair is there's but have a cowlick that seems to manage to get out and say Hi! will flip me, women who's hair is real will flip me and what really pissssss- me off  is when they jump in front of me with my DH and really flip as if they want to say look at what you are missing to pullin!!!!! He said I was imanging things until this woman who had to be about 65 and she fliped me! and then he had to admit he was wrong. I told him I wish that I had someone's hair from lhcf and I could have just taken off my hat and showed them what my hair was made of and I couldn't. He told me don't worry about a thing because he knows the truth underneath my hat; hair health comes before hair length and he will be right behind me when I can Flip enjoing everystrand of hair on my chiny chen chin!!  I can't wait, long hair here I come!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 1, 2010)

ycammyy said:


> I love this thread and everynight I look forward to reading a new story. Well here is mine. I am in the APL 2010 challenge my hair is about 1inch below the top of my shoulder so I have several inches to go. I keep my hair either in a bun or two strand twist pulled in a bun and because it is cold outside I keep a hat on. I think I am cute regardless of anyone elses opinon. I wish I had magic because when I am out in public women with bad weaves try and flaunt like the hair is there's but have a cowlick that seems to manage to get out and say Hi! will flip me, women who's hair is real will flip me and what really pissssss- me off  is when they jump in front of me with my DH and really flip as if they want to say look at what you are missing to pullin!!!!! He said I was imanging things until this woman who had to be about 65 and she fliped me! and then he had to admit he was wrong. I told him I wish that I had someone's hair from lhcf and I could have just taken off my hat and showed them what my hair was made of and I couldn't. He told me don't worry about a thing because he knows the truth underneath my hat; hair health comes before hair length and he will be right behind me when I can Flip enjoing everystrand of hair on my chiny chen chin!!  I can't wait, long hair here I come!




your DH is right, health does trump length. I bet if you were to take off your hat they would be flipping outta jealously ofyour healthyhair, like, "well my hair is still longer than yours". My DH said that he has noticed that all long hair isn't healthy or good looking since I have gone on my journey. Chicks probably be trying to flip their raggedy hair at DH, like, "look at it", and he's like. erplexed


----------



## ycammyy (Feb 1, 2010)

He does make me feel better and encourage me to continue with my journey and not only will I have the last laught I have my swag on!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 2, 2010)

I couldn't stop reading. I've been saying I'm going to bed since over 2 hours ago. Thanks, OT, for this wonderful thread. Someone had told me about it when I was telling them about 1 of my hair fantasies. 

The longest my hair has ever been was in 2002, when I was BSL to skimming MBL & relaxed. I followed Wanakee's suggestions to get it that length plus I had a stylist who was basically texlaxing b/c he didn't believe in a bone straight relaxer. 

I don't have any specific stories that come to mind. My hair has always been naturally dark & pretty thick so I've been falsely accused of weaves & wigs & not just by strangers, by my own family. Also, my family accuses me of having "good hair" & that's why my hair grows so much longer than theirs. My mother is the only one that will actually listen to what I have to say about hair though she still holds fast to the idea that I just have better hair than her. However, she's not consistent so she doesn't get the results that I do.

Currently I have a few hair fantasies:

#1 - my stepson graduates from high school next summer ('11) & I plan to throw him a really nice graduation/pool party. I envision myself walking around in a tasteful suit (that shows the shape but not alot of skin) with a pretty, flowy sarong around my waist. My stepson's mother & I have never really gotten along but of course she's invited. I can see myself with my fresh flatironed, WL hair greeting guests & never even looking her way. Then when the party is winding down & she's about to go home, I will take a dip in the pool & come back up with my curlies dripping wet & I'll do the finger comb just to set some things straight. Yeah, I'm shallow.

#2 - me with some mocassins & a Native American costume on Halloween - can you say Pokahontas? LOL

#3 - A risque pic for DH, with me topless & my hair covering the girls. 

#4 - My MIL is in her 70s but thinks shes in her 40s. She's natural & goes to the Dominicans for presses & still wears door knocker earrings. Though most of her daughters have SL-APL hair, she has the longest hair of everyone. She is full BSL. DH (as well as my MIL) thinks that my hair can never be longer than hers (though they don't really say it) b/c she has "good hair" & I don't. I've been hiding my hair under a wig since November & MIL will not see it again until it's MBL. She's going to have a fit that my hair is longer than hers & so is the rest of the women in their family. It'll be one of those "How dare she grow her hair that long?" Plus her other daughter-in-law is mixed & she doesn't take care of her hair but the idea is that if she can't grow her hair longer than my MIL, then of course I can't. Can't wait to show 'em all!

Again thanks for this thread. It's a good thing to know that I'm not the only one with hair fantasies. Here's to everyone's hair fantasy coming true!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nakia that story is hilarious . I've never had hair dreams like that. Wish I could be a guest at the party to see how it all goes down .


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 2, 2010)

I refuse to let this thread die! DH took pics of my yummy braidout but he got distracted watching Big Love and didn't upload them yet. Will post them tonight.

Nakia, that pool party sounds like the scene for a catfight! Probably she'll just act like she didn't notice your hair is  though. Hair? Huh? What hair?


----------



## Bene (Feb 2, 2010)

When I bun, I have to wrap the length around itself a few times to get it all up there. So when I remove my stick or fork, I have to give my head a little shake to get it all out of the bun position. Not an Herbal Essences commercial type shake, but just a little one to get the hair falling. Anyway, that feels really really nice on my back


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2010)

Nakia,

I LOVE the dreams...Time for me to think of my own...I love this thread!!!


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Feb 2, 2010)

A week ago, my bff asked me to send him pics of me in some fake glasses I said I bought from Claire's.  He text back verbatim, "IS THAT YOUR HAIR!?!? It's so long and full!" It didn't occur to me that he hadnt seen my hair straight in 6 months...

*wipes single tear*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 2, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I refuse to let this thread die! DH took pics of my yummy braidout but he got distracted watching Big Love and didn't upload them yet. Will post them tonight.
> 
> *Nakia, that pool party sounds like the scene for a catfight!* Probably she'll just act like she didn't notice your hair is  though. Hair? Huh? What hair?


 
I'd kill her is she ruined my stepson's party like that. Knowing her she will act like she doesn't notice my hair & then she'll be asking her son if it's a weave.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a BAA dream. It's summer time, I have on a tight  fitting dress, booty poked out right, curvy small waistline, and some killer heels with accessories to match. My hair is an old chunky braidout and I have a beautiful flower in my hair to the side. I'm headed to a Maxwell concert in Baltimore OR D.C. I'd love to go to one in D.C. oooh the sexy men there. 

Anyways I would be FIERCE, and wouldn't nobody tell me nothing. I'd steal the show with my BAA, of course in D.C. there would also be sooo many beautiful naturals around male and female. I'd have so much fun dancing the night away while my man serenades to me on stage.  I hope to do this, this summer fall time. Whenever Maxwell tours again.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 3, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I have a BAA dream. It's summer time, I have on a tight  fitting dress, booty poked out right, curvy small waistline, and some killer heels with accessories to match. My hair is an old chunky braidout and I have a beautiful flower in my hair to the side. I'm headed to a Maxwell concert in Baltimore OR D.C. I'd love to go to one in D.C. oooh the sexy men there.
> 
> Anyways I would be FIERCE, and wouldn't nobody tell me nothing. I'd steal the show with my BAA, of course in D.C. there would also be sooo many beautiful naturals around male and female. I'd have so much fun dancing the night away while my man serenades to me on stage.  I hope to do this, this summer fall time. Whenever Maxwell tours again.



You go girl, with your man serenading. 

More stories!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Feb 3, 2010)

My guilty pleasure is this thread MORE STORIES!!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 3, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> You go girl, with your man serenading.
> 
> More stories!


 

LOL.  Yup!


----------



## HairTemptress (Feb 3, 2010)

wont..let..this..thread..die.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 3, 2010)

Yesterday was my birthday and my sister invited me to Legal Seafood's in the financial district (she's Sandunga on LHCF). My hair was straightened, but the curls were not flatironed which causes a cascading effect at the ends. It was so pretty even I couldn't stand myself LMAO Anyway I put on a cute hat and headed down to the restaurant to meet her. She didn't recognize me at first and told me that she couldn't believe how pretty and long my hair looked. We laughed for a good 2 minutes straight when she said "If you weren't my sister I would've thought you had on a nice weave" ahahaha 

I swore to God my hair was the bizness yesterday. God punished me though. As I washed my daughter's hair that night the steam messed up my herr and I ended up with a 16 inch afro.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 3, 2010)

Bene said:


> When I bun, I have to wrap the length around itself a few times to get it all up there. So when I remove my stick or fork, I have to give my head a little shake to get it all out of the bun position. Not an Herbal Essences commercial type shake, but just a little one to get the hair falling. Anyway, that feels really really nice on my back



I can't wait until I can do this.  The day that I don't need to use the bun form to get a nice full bun will be great.  Like a few others, I also wish that I could use my hair as a covering.  

This thread is addictive.  I need to stay out of it.  My hair can't grow fast enough for what I want and I am probably being a little unrealistic.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> ...God punished me though. As I washed my daughter's hair that night the steam messed up my herr and I ended up with a 16 inch afro.


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 3, 2010)

Bumping! Keep the stories coming, ladies!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Feb 3, 2010)

Back for more long haired tails (get it??? tails??)


----------



## Vashti (Feb 3, 2010)

I think this really is my favorite thread!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Feb 4, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I'm headed to a Maxwell concert in Baltimore OR D.C. I'd love to go to one in D.C. *oooh the sexy men there*.


 
 Honey they aren't all that fine trust me! 


This thread brings joy to my life!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and my sister invited me to Legal Seafood's in the financial district (she's Sandunga on LHCF). My hair was straightened, but the curls were not flatironed which causes a cascading effect at the ends. It was so pretty even I couldn't stand myself LMAO Anyway I put on a cute hat and headed down to the restaurant to meet her. She didn't recognize me at first and told me that she couldn't believe how pretty and long my hair looked. We laughed for a good 2 minutes straight when she said "If you weren't my sister I would've thought you had on a nice weave" ahahaha
> 
> I swore to God my hair was the bizness yesterday. God punished me though. As I washed my daughter's hair that night the steam messed up my herr and I ended up with a 16 inch afro.


 
Dang! I was hoping for some pics!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 4, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Dang! I was hoping for some pics!


 
Yes, I am still waiting on *Lady Paniolo's* pics of her braid out


----------



## me-T (Feb 5, 2010)

lady paniolo: where the pics??


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 6, 2010)

I remember being at the salon last week to get a relaxer.  It was a Saturday, and due to my stylist over-booking her clients as usual, it was pretty packed.  My hair was 22 wks post and I looked like I had a lion mane, lol!  It was a big tangled mess.  

A couple of them commented on how much hair I had, but most of them kept looking with that disgusted look on their faces.  Once my hair was texlaxed and detangled I could feel the stares as I sat in my stylist's chair.  

On this particular Saturday, the ladies heard me mention to another that I was running late for my aunt's funeral (my stylist's fault).  At this point, I needed a dryer but all were occupied.  I'd like to mention that two were occupied by short haired (thin NL) ladies who'd been under the dryer FOREVER.  My stylists said, "Ya'll should be done."  So I'm standing there hoping that someone would just move to a regular seat.  One poked her head out and said, "You can have this one for a fee!" Another chick replied, "Girl, you crazy!" Then they high fived each other .  

I ended up *eventually* having to get under a dryer that was practically useless. My intentions were to get it flatironed and dusted.  I ended up going to the funeral with a damp head.  To my surprise, I ended up getting plenty of compliments on my big, beautiful, healthy head of hair.  

Meanwhile, they got a lil' temporary satisfaction at my expense.  I must admit that my satisfaction was realizing that the "joke" was on them...sitting there with about 36 strands of overprocessed, uneven, severely damaged, brittle hair


----------



## FroFab (Feb 6, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I remember being at the salon last week to get a relaxer. It was a Saturday, and due to my stylist over-booking her clients as usual, it was pretty packed. My hair was 22 wks post and I looked like I had a lion mane, lol! It was a big tangled mess.
> 
> A couple of them commented on how much hair I had, but most of them kept looking with that disgusted look on their faces. Once my hair was texlaxed and detagled I could feel the stares as I sat in my stylist's chair.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, karma is a mutha.  They have coming to them exactly what they deserve.  I mean seriously long hair/short hair/no hair...to not have compassion for someone going to a funeral ain't nothing but the "debil" showing out.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 6, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I remember being at the salon last week to get a relaxer.  It was a Saturday, and due to my stylist over-booking her clients as usual, it was pretty packed.  My hair was 22 wks post and I looked like I had a lion mane, lol!  It was a big tangled mess.
> 
> A couple of them commented on how much hair I had, but most of them kept looking with that disgusted look on their faces.  Once my hair was texlaxed and detangled I could feel the stares as I sat in my stylist's chair.
> 
> ...



What is it about beautiful hair that brings out such ugliness. I remember when I use to go to the salon. I use to look at the women who had long hair in awe. Not nastiness. It's so sad and yet funny how most times it be the most tore up head women acting like that.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 6, 2010)

FroFab said:


> Wow, karma is a mutha. They have coming to them exactly what they deserve. I mean seriously long hair/short hair/no hair...to not have compassion for someone going to a funeral ain't nothing but the "debil" showing out.


 Yep, meanwhile, they're eyeballin' my products as I pull them out of my bag to see what I'm using to get my results (I always bring my own  products for her to use... Ojon).  They asked her, "Why don't you use what she has in our hair?"  She replied, "If I used these products, I would have to charge ya'll too much."  They didn't say a word.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 6, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> Yep, meanwhile, they're eyeballin' my products as I pull them out of my bag to see what I'm using to get my results (I always bring my own  products for her to use... Ojon).  They asked her, "Why don't you use what she has in our hair?"  She replied, "If I used these products, I would have to charge ya'll too much."  They didn't say a word.




Your hair is SOOOO pretty!! So you're texlaxed too???


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 6, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> What is it about beautiful hair that brings out such ugliness. I remember when I use to go to the salon. I use to look at the women who had long hair in awe. Not nastiness. It's so sad and yet funny how most times it be the most tore up head women acting like that.


 So true.  As a tenth grader, I transferred to a predominantly black school from a predominantly white one.  I got a lot of attention as the new girl with the long pretty hair, especially from the popular atheletes.  The chicken heads would always make the meanest comments when I walked through the hallways.  I was very quiet and kept to myself because I didn't know anyone.  

One of the girls with hair about an inch long attacked me in the locker room during gym class.  When I got her down on the ground beating the mess out of her, the first thing she did was pull my hair toward her and bit me in the face.  After she was handled, I never had any real problems during highschool.  Sad it had to take that though.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 6, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Your hair is SOOOO pretty!! So you're texlaxed too???


 Thanks, and so is yours  This is my first time getting texlaxed.  I think that it will give me more fullness, more texture, and less damage than bone straight hair.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 6, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> Yep, meanwhile, they're eyeballin' my products as I pull them out of my bag to see what I'm using to get my results (I always bring my own  products for her to use... Ojon).  They asked her, "Why don't you use what she has in our hair?"  She replied, "If I used these products, I would have to charge ya'll too much."  They didn't say a word.



LMBO!!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 6, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I remember being at the salon last week to get a relaxer.  It was a Saturday, and due to my stylist over-booking her clients as usual, it was pretty packed.  My hair was 22 wks post and I looked like I had a lion mane, lol!  It was a big tangled mess.
> 
> A couple of them commented on how much hair I had, but *most of them kept looking with that disgusted look on their faces*.  Once my hair was texlaxed and detangled I could feel the stares as I sat in my stylist's chair.
> 
> ...


*Damn...I mean, is all that really necessary? Really? I better get ready then!!*


----------



## candiel (Feb 6, 2010)

Exoticmommie, can I live vicariously through you? It must be great to be a mommy to not 1 but 3 beautiful girls!   They are too cute!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 7, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Damn...I mean, is all that really necessary? Really? I better get ready then!!*



You and me both honey, 



candiel said:


> Exoticmommie, can I live vicariously through you? It must be great to be a mommy to not 1 but 3 beautiful girls!   They are too cute!



Awww thanks hon! Yes it is, I love them to bits, and I can't stand to be away from them for too long (even though the older two can try my patience, fussing and fighting, but I can tell they love each other). I am lucky to have them, and always wondered what the heck was I doing before them. Just can't imagine life without them. I always think that they are so beautiful and so it is good to know it's not just me being bias.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Damn...I mean, is all that really necessary? Really? I better get ready then!!*


 I know, huh? I hate to see 'em once I start my workout program to get in the best physical shape of my life. Killin' part is that I'd really like to share tips with anyone that shows interest. It's this type of stuff that makes me keep my mouth shut and not feel the least amount of guilt about it.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I know, huh? I hate to see 'em once I start my workout program to get in the best physical shape of my life. Killin' part is that I'd really like to share tips with anyone that shows interest. It's this type of stuff that makes me keep my mouth shut and not feel the least amount of guilt about it.



I feel you girl, you be wanting to help, but people so nasty. That instead of trying to better themselves, they try and put you down. 

And about the physical shape you look to be in great shape to me , especially with those sculpted arms. Scared of you.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I feel you girl, you be wanting to help, but people so nasty. That instead of trying to better themselves, they try and put you down.
> 
> And about the physical shape you look to be in great shape to me , especially with those sculpted arms. Scared of you.


 Thanks exoticmommie:Blush2:! I'm pretty hard on myself because I've picked up a little weight.  I'd love to be in the shape that I was in prior to having kids. Ya know...trim down and tone up some more. As far as my arms, those are the easiest for me to build.

My oldest dd is about tailbone length (just 8 yrs old), and I know that she's gonna have these same issues once she gets to middle school. Girls really start to get cruel at that age.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I know, huh? I hate to see 'em once I start my workout program to get in the best physical shape of my life. Killin' part is that I'd really like to share tips with anyone that shows interest. It's this type of stuff that makes me keep my mouth shut and not feel the least amount of guilt about it.



Um. . .I'll listen.  Your hair is almost exactly where I want to be as far as length.  
Sorry you have experienced those issues.   How pathetic and hateful of them.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

Pikiniki your hair is beautiful. So sorry you went thru all that drama SMH


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> So true. As a tenth grader, I transferred to a predominantly black school from a predominantly white one. I got a lot of attention as the new girl with the long pretty hair, especially from the popular atheletes. The chicken heads would always make the meanest comments when I walked through the hallways. I was very quiet and kept to myself because I didn't know anyone.
> 
> One of the girls with hair about an inch long attacked me in the locker room during gym class. When I got her down on the ground beating the mess out of her, *the first thing she did was pull my hair toward her and bit me in the face*. After she was handled, I never had any real problems during highschool. Sad it had to take that though.


 
She bit your face! What is she a dog? Cannibal much.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> One of the girls with hair about an inch long attacked me in the locker room during gym class. When I got her down on the ground beating the mess out of her, the first thing she did was pull my hair toward her and bit me in the face. After she was handled, I never had any real problems during highschool. Sad it had to take that though.


 
 Now, we're in a zoo or something? Is it really that serious? PikiNiki your hair is gorgeous. If I had went to school w/you, I'd be drooling in sheer awe, trying to make a friend out of you. Pulling a Mike Tyson on you would be the last thing on my mind....glad you handled that though.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 7, 2010)

Pikiniki, your hair is my dream length. Absolutely fab


----------



## rainbowknots (Feb 7, 2010)

Great thread. I always have fantasies about having long hair, but it's a long way from here (I'm a slow grower). I know one thing though, once I reach my goal, you won't be able to tell me NUTHIN'!!! I finally reached SL this december, and I did my very first rollerset/saran wrap. Once I took that bad boy down, I was swinging my hair in the mirror like my hair was WL or something...so I KNOW once my hair is swangin down my back, I'll be on cloud nine


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> Um. . .I'll listen. Your hair is almost exactly where I want to be as far as length.
> Sorry you have experienced those issues. How pathetic and hateful of them.


 I'll be happy to answer whatever questions you might have, and thanks. Very hateful indeed, and don't throw what they view as competition for male attention in the mix. Let's just say I'm always VERY aware and cautious of my surroundings.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> She bit your face! What is she a dog? Cannibal much.


 Girl, I said the same thing. My mom had to take me to my pediatrician immediately to make sure that my tetanus vaccine was up to date. It was.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Now, we're in a zoo or something? Is it really that serious? PikiNiki your hair is gorgeous. If I had went to school w/you, I'd be drooling in sheer awe, trying to make a friend out of you. Pulling a Mike Tyson on you would be the last thing on my mind....glad you handled that though.


It's a prime example of when jealousy turns to rage. Girl, my highschool was very much like Eastside High (Lean on Me), and I was very much out of my element.  However, I managed to adapt without having to conform to the mentality.  I elected to go there for more one-on-one with the teachers, scholarships, and to not just be "another number" as I often felt at the white school. I had to use another address to go there. 

They ultimately learned that I was very friendly, down to earth, and my having long hair didn't neccessarily mean that I had a chip on my shoulder. Heck, I actually became one of the most popular girls there. 

Grown chicks don't play that though. Hence, my salon experience last week. You'd think that women would be more mature and self-esteem issues wouldn't be as much of a problem


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh i think i have a story. My hair is pretty healthy and i had got it kinda of long toward the end of last yr but i had to trim it so im bk around bsl. Anyway, i was talking to a guy that was interested at the time, i was interested and so we were texting and he asked me to send him a picture that he did NOT qualify for. So, i texted him one of my  hair pics like that is all you will get, and LOL he texted me bk " *** your hair is LONG!" I still got an attitude with dude. lol it was kinda funny, i thought he would be like why did you send me this?


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 7, 2010)

Usually, when i wear my hair straight i get the most comments. I am natural and usually wear it in a bun, but i have gotten stop and stares, weave checked, compliments too. I really like my hair natural esp since i got the bkt because my hair is more manageable and is easier to deal with. Ppl are a trip when i come out of the salon though, i definitely notice i get alot more attention from men and women.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 7, 2010)

babydollhair said:


> Oh i think i have a story. My hair is pretty healthy and i had got it kinda of long toward the end of last yr but i had to trim it so im bk around bsl. Anyway, i was talking to a guy that was interested at the time, i was interested and so we were texting and he asked me to send him a picture that he did NOT qualify for. So, i texted him one of my  hair pics like that is all you will get, and LOL he texted me bk " *** your hair is LONG!" I still got an attitude with dude. lol it was kinda funny, i thought he would be like why did you send me this?




men think long hair is sexy. :eyebrows2


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 7, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> men think long hair is sexy. :eyebrows2



Lol, i know i have noticed!


----------



## Much2much41 (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> Yep, meanwhile, they're eyeballin' my products as I pull them out of my bag to see what I'm using to get my results (I always bring my own  products for her to use... Ojon).  They asked her, "Why don't you use what she has in our hair?"  She replied, "If I used these products, I would have to charge ya'll too much."  They didn't say a word.



You're nice, because I'd have my products either in a Suave bottle or covered with masking tape so they couldn't read what they are 

I suffer from hair anorexia as well. I don't have any really good stories like the ladies here, but I have had people watch as I comb my hair. They are checking to see if I comb the roots.


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

Much2much41 said:


> You're nice, because *I'd have my* *products either in a Suave bottle or covered with masking tape so they couldn't read what they are*
> 
> I suffer from hair anorexia as well. I don't have any really good stories like the ladies here, but I have had people watch as I comb my hair. They are checking to see if I comb the roots.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki,
I am sorry you had to go through that mess. Your hair is so beautiful! I am drooling!


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> PikiNiki,
> I am sorry you had to go through that mess. Your hair is so beautiful! I am drooling!


 Thanks wavezncurlz  *Your* natural hair is worthy. I wish that transitioning wasn't so tough to do. I tried though. I'd love to have the versatility of your beautiful hair. The bun in your siggy is fab!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 7, 2010)

Much2much41 said:


> You're nice, because I'd have my products either in a Suave bottle or covered with masking tape so they couldn't read what they are
> 
> I suffer from hair anorexia as well. I don't have any really good stories like the ladies here, but I have had people watch as I comb my hair. They are checking to see if I comb the roots.



Shoot I'd muss my hair a lot then whip out that comb, and watch as their eyes grow wide in shock and awe. 

You gotta love long hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> Thanks wavezncurlz  *Your* natural hair is worthy. I wish that transitioning wasn't so tough to do. I tried though. I'd love to have the versatility of your beautiful hair. The bun in your siggy is fab!


 
Thanks. I just love healthy looking hair (regardless of nat/relaxed state). We are all trying to get to where you are. 

Now for the questions! You said you had long hair as a child. Was it always relaxed? How  often do you relax? How do you keep it healthy? Do you usually wear it down or up? 
TIA!


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Thanks. I just love healthy looking hair (regardless of nat/relaxed state). We are all trying to get to where you are.
> 
> Now for the questions! You said you had long hair as a child. Was it always relaxed? How often do you relax? How do you keep it healthy? Do you usually wear it down or up?
> TIA!


 I was relaxed at 13. I begged my mom since most of the other girls were relaxed, but she didn't really want to. I had no idea at the time that I could wear my hair in styles that were more age appropriate for a teenager without getting a relaxer. I wish that I did. It was always long as a child, but it I'd had it cut many times as an adult (short bob, layers, etc). 

I've decided to get texlaxed from now on. I stretch about 22-23 wks, and I wear it up mostly once NG becomes unmanageable and shedding is out of control. Since I just got a texlax, I'll be wearing it down for a while. I won't be flatironing much at all though...mainly twist/braidouts. I use everything HV, AV, SheScentIt, recently QB, and Ojon. For the most part, I think that it's more about technique. I keep my ends moisturized and sealed. I message my scalp with HV Cocasta or AV Elixer 2-3 times a week, and I have a high protein and omega-3 diet. I might actually turn into a salmon, lol!

ETA: For protein Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner as needed
I do the search and destroy method...by the time I get my ends trimmed twice a year, I just need about 1/4" off at the most.

For a lighter feel, I sometimes seal with Shescentit butters


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Dang! I was hoping for some pics!



I actually found a picture of my hair that day! I must've taken it in the car on my way to work


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I actually found a picture of my hair that day! I must've taken it in the car on my way to work


 Nice look here


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> Nice look here



I was goofing off in the car 
I was hoping nobody saw me. Anybody else take pics with their cameras at the red light?


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Much2much41 said:


> You're nice, because I'd have my products either in a Suave bottle or covered with masking tape so they couldn't read what they are
> 
> I suffer from hair anorexia as well. I don't have any really good stories like the ladies here, but I have had people watch as I comb my hair. They are checking to see if I comb the roots.



Girl, OMG..  you are a mess... but thanks, cuz ima be doing that too  if and when i go to a salon ever again


----------



## Much2much41 (Feb 8, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I was relaxed at 13. I begged my mom since most of the other girls were relaxed, but she didn't really want to. I had no idea at the time that I could wear my hair in styles that were more age appropriate for a teenager without getting a relaxer. I wish that I did. It was always long as a child, but it I'd had it cut many times as an adult (short bob, layers, etc).
> 
> I've decided to get texlaxed from now on. I stretch about 22-23 wks, and I wear it up mostly once NG becomes unmanageable and shedding is out of control. Since I just got a texlax, I'll be wearing it down for a while. I won't be flatironing much at all though...mainly twist/braidouts. I use everything HV, AV, SheScentIt, recently QB, and Ojon. For the most part, I think that it's more about technique. I keep my ends moisturized and sealed. I message my scalp with HV Cocasta or AV Elixer 2-3 times a week, and I have a high protein and omega-3 diet. I might actually turn into a salmon, lol!
> 
> ...



How do you lay your NG down when you wear your hair up? Or do you even attempt to?


----------



## Much2much41 (Feb 8, 2010)

amazing said:


> Girl, OMG..  you are a mess... but thanks, cuz ima be doing that too  if and when i go to a salon ever again



I could see if they were being cordial, but they are being straight stank nasty to her and won't let her dry her hair, then want to eyeball her product! Just some BRAZEN huzzies! :hardslap:


----------



## Much2much41 (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I actually found a picture of my hair that day! I must've taken it in the car on my way to work



Even the toy car is eyeballing your hair


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I actually found a picture of my hair that day! I must've taken it in the car on my way to work


 
Ms. Lady, you are way too fierce to be a grandma! lol. I wanna be like you when I grow up.​


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^^^
Thank you!!! That's foxy grandma, thank you very much 

BTW PikiNikki, I would be going to the salon with products in a Nair bottle.  That way you can highly recommend it to your dear haters LMAO


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 8, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Yes, I am still waiting on *Lady Paniolo's* pics of her braid out



Sorry to keep y'all in suspense!



me-T said:


> lady paniolo: where the pics??



Oh, goodness! I married the absent-minded professor, lol, and even though he has said he was gonna upload those pics, they are not uploaded yet!!! 

But I am :blush3: that you ladies want to see!  Makes me feel loved!


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 9, 2010)

Much2much41 said:


> How do you lay your NG down when you wear your hair up? Or do you even attempt to?


 Shescentit Macadamia Gel or HV Whipped Gelly


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, the infamous braidout! I had to get stern with DH to get him to upload these,   lol you know how men can be. Just got to hem them up good every once in a while or they forget who's boss! 

The pics don't really do it justice... my hair was SO soft (thank you avocado butter!) and it was so light and just felt like butta.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 9, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Ok, the infamous braidout! I had to get stern with DH to get him to upload these,   lol you know how men can be. Just got to hem them up good every once in a while or they forget who's boss!
> 
> The pics don't really do it justice... my hair was SO soft (thank you avocado butter!) and it was so light and just felt like butta.



Look at all that hair! Looks great!


----------



## dimechiq (Feb 9, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> So true.  As a tenth grader, I transferred to a predominantly black school from a predominantly white one.  I got a lot of attention as the new girl with the long pretty hair, especially from the popular atheletes.  T*he chicken heads would always make the meanest comments when I walked through the hallways.*  I was very quiet and kept to myself because I didn't know anyone.
> 
> One of the girls with hair about an inch long attacked me in the locker room during gym class.  When I got her down on the ground beating the mess out of her, the first thing she did was pull my hair toward her and bit me in the face.  After she was handled, I never had any real problems during highschool.  Sad it had to take that though.


I believe it. For some reason women and you know us we are even worse, get so jealous of other women. Not the unattractive women, but the pretty ones lol so thats 1 way that you know you have it going on. 

I know someone who knew Chili from TLC before she joined the group, and she said Chili was a really nice quiet girl but some who were jealous of her would try to start stuff and pick at her. Mostly from jealousy of her hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 9, 2010)

Much2much41 said:


> I could see if they were being cordial, but they are being straight stank nasty to her and won't let her dry her hair, then want to eyeball her product! Just some BRAZEN huzzies! :hardslap:





BostonMaria said:


> ^^^^^
> Thank you!!! That's foxy grandma, thank you very much
> 
> BTW PikiNikki, I would be going to the salon with products in a Nair bottle.  That way you can highly recommend it to your dear haters LMAO




You ladies are crazeee!!!


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

LadyP that is a gorgeous braid-out!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Look at all that hair! Looks great!



Thank you! It looked and felt great. It made me think I might wear my hair like that on a more regular basis once I hit my goal length (classic). Till then, I'm hardcore protective styling!


----------



## inspiration150 (Feb 10, 2010)

Right now I am BSL, but I can't wait to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88qaHtYnmOc down a hallway or while walking and flipping my hair when I reach tailbone length. LOL! It's a secret fantasy of mine. I love this scene, it is like the perfect entrance !


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 10, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Ok, the infamous braidout! I had to get stern with DH to get him to upload these,  lol you know how men can be. Just got to hem them up good every once in a while or they forget who's boss!
> 
> The pics don't really do it justice... my hair was SO soft (thank you avocado butter!) and it was so light and just felt like butta.


 
Fabulous braid out, just fabulous


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 10, 2010)

inspiration150 said:


> Right now I am BSL, but I can't wait to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88qaHtYnmOc down a hallway or while walking and flipping my hair when I reach tailbone length. LOL! It's a secret fantasy of mine. I love this scene, it is like the perfect entrance !





OMG, I be doing what that chick in the middle did around the house. I be practicing ya'll, because I am surely not ready to do that IRL.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 10, 2010)

What she did wasn't even that extreme! She just ran her hand through it a bit. I'm gonna be like those Sunsilk commercials where the girl ended up in a back brace!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 10, 2010)

Lady Paniolo--THat braidout was simply perfection!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 10, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> What she did wasn't even that extreme! She just ran her hand through it a bit. I'm gonna be like those Sunsilk commercials where the girl ended up in a back brace!!!




Girl, when I do that around the house DH be eying me like a mug. Sometimes it's the little things... :eyebrows2


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 10, 2010)

oh I do that a lot when my hair's out


----------



## My Friend (Feb 11, 2010)

Love this thread.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 11, 2010)

I can not wait to do a saran wrap after a rollerset and then take my hair out and watch it fall all over the place....man I live through all of ya'll long haired ladies!


----------



## me-T (Feb 12, 2010)

^^like in macherie's vid? i peed when the hair just fell so lightly from the wrap. i was like "why mine don't do that?" lol


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 12, 2010)

me-T said:


> ^^like in macherie's vid? *i peed when the hair just fell so lightly from the wrap. *i was like "why mine don't do that?" lol


----------



## complexsimplicity (Feb 12, 2010)

me-T said:


> ^^like in macherie's vid? i peed when the hair just fell so lightly from the wrap. i was like "why mine don't do that?" lol



I watch that vid all the time. I let it completely upload and then just fast forward to the part when she takes the wrap down. I absolutely love her hair!​


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> In my case, like diamonds said she did the dismiss flip. She cut me off and flipped her hair at me like go away, look my hair, you can't compare.
> 
> If remember correctly, Lucie also told a story of a yt woman doing that to her. But Lucie who has long hair flipped back, and the yt woman got really angry.
> 
> ...


 
LOLOLOLOL A darn hair show down! LOL


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Feb 12, 2010)

Im reading all of these posts and I can't wait for my day to come when I have my long, healthy hair shaking and blowing in the wind.  I wear weaves as a protective style, while I am growing out my TWA. I've worn weaves for years but never took decent care of my hair, until now. 
I went to the salon a few days ago and when I took my scarf off revealing my TWA, jaws dropped. Some of the beauticians stared and my beautician said, "Oh you cut your hair" They looked at me as if that was something that I should not have done and I made a bad hair move. Maybe they think I should be like many of them and hold on to hair that is uneven and damaged. All of the hair stylists in the salon wear weaves, most of them don't have edges or a hairline and most of them don't have any hair. I've been going there for five years now and I've NEVER seen my beautician's real hair. I just refuse to end up like them, dependent on weaves. 
Before my hair drama started, my hair was a little past shoulder length and I was ignorant to hair care. I've realized that a lot of LongHairDon'tCare's started from TWA and BCs and now have hair down their backs. I am on a mission to become a LongHairDon'tCare chick. Am I supposed to let another five more years pass and Im still wearing weaves, when I can take the initiative now and get my hair back on track and five years from now, my hair is down my back? 
I'm going hard and nothing is gonna stop me this time!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 13, 2010)

inspiration150 said:


> Right now I am BSL, but I can't wait to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88qaHtYnmOc down a hallway or while walking and flipping my hair when I reach tailbone length. LOL! It's a secret fantasy of mine. I love this scene, it is like the perfect entrance !


Cute vid! My hair is longer then the middle girl that was feelin herself and sometimes it'll be a regular mundane day transferring documents and "just because" I'll decide to enter an office building like that on purpose and those businessmen forget whatever it was they were doing the world becomes your runway 

It's alota fun when your hair blows in the wind and swings from side to side while you walk


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 13, 2010)

I straighten my hair every so often, but apparently one my coworkers who has commented about this before suddenly "forgot" this, so this week i got alot of compliments. I was walking from the printer to my desk when i was stopped by some others that were like so and so is calling you, so turn bk around to go see what he needs and he whispers is that your real hair?

Wow, well i said Yes, and i straighten every so often ( Dude you seen me before, you said it was nice!?), so he is like well it looks nice, why don't u keep it like this, and i said i like my hair natural and sometimes i straighten it tried to walk away then but no, he went on like but its so nice, you should always wear it like this shakes head up and down, i said i proably would get a perm but i don't want one. 

So he is like why, Do U know about Soft Sheen Carson??? 

Smh, i was like no, Look i am not listening to you! I respect you but you not going to tell me how to do my hurr!  All he said was okay ms. know it all!  Thank You LHCF! lol


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 13, 2010)

me-T said:


> ^^like in macherie's vid? i peed when the hair just fell so lightly from the wrap. i was like "why mine don't do that?" lol



Yesssssss!  I couldn't think of her name at the time. Man..


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 13, 2010)

The other night I caught myself in the mirror trying to reenact Reniece's lastest video with the drop down bun  Was that not a sight to see??Dammmnn.  A girl can dream.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 13, 2010)

babydollhair said:


> i said i proably would get a perm but i don't want one.
> 
> So he is like why, Do U know about Soft Sheen Carson???


 
erplexed Wait! WHAT?! You see, this is why I can't stand having conversations about my hair!


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 13, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> erplexed Wait! WHAT?! You see, this is why I can't stand having conversations about my hair!







Yes. I was like Steve Harvey got everbody thinking they know about hair and some soft sheen carson... Anyway, But do know ppl are going to try to tell you what should be doing with YOUR hair. That is coming too...


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 13, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Cute vid! My hair is longer then the middle girl that was feelin herself and sometimes it'll be a regular mundane day transferring documents and "just because" I'll decide to enter an office building like that on purpose and *those businessmen forget whatever it was they were doing the world becomes your runway*
> 
> *It's alota fun when your hair blows in the wind and swings from side to side while you walk*


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, Babydollhair, I know exactly what you are talking about. In my experience, black men are the WORST for this. They have an innate belief that every woman in existence is there to decorate their world.   and he enjoyed seeing your hair long and straight, therefore you should do it!  because he is the most important person in the whole wide world and your existence should be fashioned over what will make HIM happy. 

I have had this conversation MANY many many times and it was always with black male coworkers. Ugh!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 13, 2010)

babydollhair said:


> Anyway, But do know ppl are going to try to tell you what should be doing with YOUR hair. That is coming too...


 
Thanks for the heads up babydollhair. I am getting my smart a#$ come backs together now!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 13, 2010)

You will need those smart ash comebacks, I'm surprised you don't already!

I remember when I was barely CBL and the guy who was inspecting my car literally stopped me and gave me a lecture about why my hair should be out and not covered up... his reason? Because it's long  thick and pretty. This said with shiny eyes and licking lips


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 14, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> his reason? Because it's long  thick and pretty. This said with shiny eyes and licking lips


----------



## Amber_moon (Feb 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Yes, Babydollhair, I know exactly what you are talking about. In my experience, black men are the WORST for this. They have an innate belief that every woman in existence is there to decorate their world.   and he enjoyed seeing your hair long and straight, therefore you should do it!  because he is the most important person in the whole wide world and your existence should be fashioned over what will make HIM happy.
> 
> I have had this conversation MANY many many times and it was always with black male coworkers. Ugh!




Um.... this is not just black men.... its pretty much EVERY man.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 15, 2010)

Amber_moon said:


> Um.... this is not just black men.... its pretty much EVERY man.



Every man may THINK and FEEL that way, but in *my experience* the ones who feel perfectly ok about coming out and telling a woman she should be doing x, y, and z because he enjoys seeing her that way are black men. Also men who have recently immigrated from Mexico and Guatemala. 

ETA: to me there is a world of difference between a woman's SO or DH saying she should do this or that with her hair (because she CARES about his opinion) and a random cat at your job telling a woman she should do this and that with her appearance. Perhaps you were thinking of the context of a personal relationship? But I was talking about co-workers with an impersonal work-only platonic relationship.


----------



## Amber_moon (Feb 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Every man may THINK and FEEL that way, but in *my experience* the ones who feel perfectly ok about coming out and telling a woman she should be doing x, y, and z because he enjoys seeing her that way are black men. Also men who have recently immigrated from Mexico and Guatemala.
> 
> ETA: to me there is a world of difference between a woman's SO or DH saying she should do this or that with her hair (because she CARES about his opinion) and a random cat at your job telling a woman she should do this and that with her appearance.* Perhaps you were thinking of the context of a personal relationship? But I was talking about co-workers with an impersonal work-only platonic relationship.*



nope. I was talking about anywhere ever. If you seriously ONLY think that black men do this then you haven't been around many non black men.... My ex boss did this to me ALL the time and he was about as lily white as you can get.

Most men have entitlement issues. It comes from the fact that most male children are treated like little gods by their mothers. Nothing at all to do with their race.

Anyway, I was just trying to say that, rudeness, and men being spoiled brats is a problem that transcends color. I just dont want this to turn into a race discussion. Thats a MALE trait... not just a Black Male trait.

(and to be completely fair.... women do this too.)


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 15, 2010)

Amber_moon said:


> ...
> (and to be completely fair.... women do this too.)


Guilty as charged. 

I've been known to tell people: "you look so nice like that? why don't you do x,y,z more often?"


----------



## me-T (Feb 19, 2010)

story to add:

went got a pedicure today, and there was a lady with nice lookin cbl relaxed hair, all smooth from a wrap. my hair's in a banana clip (did some mini braids, brushed it out, didn't look cute lol) it had a hump because it can't all fit in the clip lol

the owner asks "dat all you hair?" yes "oh! her hair not much, you have lot of hair!"

i didn't know how to feel cause even though mine looks longer & thicker, her hair looked better. she didn't say anything either.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

MaintaintheSexy said:


> Im reading all of these posts and I can't wait for my day to come when I have my long, healthy hair shaking and blowing in the wind.  I wear weaves as a protective style, while I am growing out my TWA. I've worn weaves for years but never took decent care of my hair, until now.
> I went to the salon a few days ago and when I took my scarf off revealing my TWA, jaws dropped. Some of the beauticians stared and my beautician said, "Oh you cut your hair" They looked at me as if that was something that I should not have done and I made a bad hair move. Maybe they think I should be like many of them and hold on to hair that is uneven and damaged. All of the hair stylists in the salon wear weaves, most of them don't have edges or a hairline and most of them don't have any hair. I've been going there for five years now and I've NEVER seen my beautician's real hair. I just refuse to end up like them, dependent on weaves.
> Before my hair drama started, my hair was a little past shoulder length and I was ignorant to hair care. I've realized that a lot of LongHairDon'tCare's started from TWA and BCs and now have hair down their backs. I am on a mission to become a LongHairDon'tCare chick. Am I supposed to let another five more years pass and Im still wearing weaves, when I can take the initiative now and get my hair back on track and five years from now, my hair is down my back?
> I'm going hard and nothing is gonna stop me this time!


 
I really like this thread and I love this post!! I would like to be a longhairdontcare chick! In 3 years!!Lol!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 19, 2010)

me-T said:


> story to add:
> 
> went got a pedicure today, and there was a lady with nice lookin cbl relaxed hair, all smooth from a wrap. my hair's in a banana clip (did some mini braids, brushed it out, didn't look cute lol) it had a hump because it can't all fit in the clip lol
> 
> ...



OMG! 

That was so wrong, but still funny. I could visually see and hear it.


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 23, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> I didn't see anything out of line in this thread at all...but different strokes....



Thank you.  We can't shield our youth from human nature and the beauty of love, geesh.  I love this thread.


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 23, 2010)

Hersheygurl said:


> **timidly checks in....**
> 
> I love this thread!!!
> 
> ...



GREAT POST.  In my longhair dreams...I out flip white women all day long...that is at the top of my long hair to-do list.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 24, 2010)

im having a moment. i cant stop combing hair. hair just drops down my back. everybody in classs looks at my hair!!!!! it so thick and wavy. <--about the cry
i love having longhair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sometimes i be like "dam my hair is long!"

i stood in front of mirror tonight like "is this really all your hair adora?" and i answer "why, yes it is" ahhhhaahahahaha. when i bend to pick something up it all swings to one side, like what??!~!!!!!

lol ok ok ok ima calm down now.................SIKE, I AINT GONNA CALM DOWN,  i grew my own hair, im AA and i grew long hair, im a black girl and i grew long as$ hair!!! 

why wont my friends just listen to me about the moisture and protein thing, just whyyyy, 

eta, and my fricken buns are fricken huge!!! when i was a little girl i use to envy spanish/white/asia et, girl with long hair and big buns,  and now hahahahahahaha, well you know.

*swings hair as i leaves thread*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Adora your post always have me cracking up. I'm not mad at you, swang that hair babygirl.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 24, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora your post always have me cracking up. I'm not mad at you, swang that hair babygirl.


 

lol im just so happy, thank you! i know people tired of me already lol


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 24, 2010)

I love this thread. A few days ago I read page 1 and saw there were like 11 more pages and quickly exited stage right  but i HAD to come back and see what the hype was. PikiNiki and Lady P....GEEZ! Your hair is perfection!!!

I'm not in the LHCF Long Hair Club, but this is still the longest my hair has ever been (it's grown maybe an inch or two since I took that avi pic in November) and I love it. I'm doing a HYH right now trying to hit BSL before I hit 2 years of being natural in June, but threads like this make me wanna take these crochet braids out and SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE my hair!

I want to sit at a table and prop my elbow on it...and watch my hair fall over my shoulders when I rest my chin in the palm of my hand 

I want to pull on a hoodie and pull my hair out from under it and watch it flow...

Now that I have lost 15 lbs and physical therapy (I was in a car accident in December) is getting me in the best shape I've been in since 10th grade, I can't WAIT till this summer to go to the beach...or just wear a bikini for the hell of it  and pull my straightened hair over my shoulder then throw it back...or to have a huuuuuuge twistout with a flower tucked behind my ear. A killer body + dream hair AND a tan? Shooooot, I'll be unstoppable. (I feel so dirty saying that!)

I can't wait till my hateful cousins, who raised me to think I was an alien or an outcast because I was lightskinned and had "good hair" (I resented my appearance for the longest time as a child), see my hair at BSL and blame it on my "good hair". Mind you, my hair was NEVER longer than SL, despite this supposed "good hair" thing. I'll then point to my younger sister, who they used to tease for having "bad hair" but now has hair longer than mine, and say "well what happened to her?"

and I REALLY can't wait till my ex sees my hair. He was one of my biggest critics when I BC'd (we were still dating at the time) and only ever gave me one compliment...he told me one day that I looked like a lighter, skinnier Jill Scott. (So basically I look nothing like her....?) He haaaaated when I went blonde, haaaaaated when I cut my hair into a bob....all that hate....because he told me he was in love with long dark hair. Thus, anytime I wore my raggedy, dandruff-y NL/barely SL hair down, he loved it. He'll probably flip a %$&@ when he sees me in June when I get a Dominican blowout.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^ I like your post! Good for you lilsparkle....I have a feeling the haters will be coming out in full force after you!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 24, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> ^^^ I like your post! Good for you lilsparkle....I have a feeling the haters will be coming out in full force after you!


I just hope that they're not mostly family. They think my suggestions (no grease?! GASP) are crazy, but can't say they aren't working...I'm trying to convert my aunt first, then I'll move to her two daughters, the ones I referenced in my last post. Then again...they think she has "good hair" too 

I just remembered another one...my new boo met me when I was rocking box braids, so his first time seeing my real hair was about a week and a half ago. I was wearing a WNG...I had just washed it before he came over and threw some leave-in in it. He wanted me to twist his hair while he was at my house, and somewhere along the way he made some comment about his SL hair being longer than mine. He had blowdried it before coming over, so it was only at about 75% shrinkage, while mine was at 50% or more. All I could do was smirk, then I silently grabbed a curl and stretched it down. When it hit my shoulders, then my armpits...and kept going...he just got QUIET. I didn't say anything, just went back to twisting his hair. The next thing he says is "well, I bet it wouldn't be longer if we both PRESSED IT!" I realized at that moment that he was searching for something to say...he felt insecure since his hair has been either undeniably shorter (from dating Hispanic girls) or undeniably longer (from dating Black girls -- his assumption, not mine) than most girls he has been involved with...so I just giggled. I hope I don't dump him before June so he can be proven wrong AGAIN.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 24, 2010)

I must say I love my hair.  I love the big wild looking hair like my hair today.  I love rolling around with DH and him telling me how beautiful my hair is in the moment.  I sometimes think "I can grow longer and wrap my hair around both of us".

The other night he was laying on the couch and I was sitting on him kissing him , my hair fell around us and my daughter walks in a asks "what are yall doing?"   But she couldn't see us, we were in a cocoon.  Both of our faces was completely enclosed by my hair.


----------



## Jozze (Feb 24, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I must say I love my hair.  I love the big wild looking hair like my hair today.  I love rolling around with DH and him telling me how beautiful my hair is in the moment.  I sometimes think "I can grow longer and wrap my hair around both of us".
> 
> The other night he was laying on the couch and I was sitting on him kissing him , my hair fell around us and my daughter walks in a asks "what are yall doing?"   But she couldn't see us, we were in a cocoon.  Both of our faces was completely enclosed by my hair.


 I love this!! Oh how I remember those long hair cuddles...darn it! I can't wait to be back to MBL!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 24, 2010)

I really look forward to breaking necks when I take my trip to Europe in 2011.  I will be shameless with the hair flipping and I plan to switch like I'm on the catwalk EVERYWHERE I go.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 24, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I love when i go visit my Grandma....she's so in love with my hair....but she hasn't seen the length it is lately bc i usually always have it up.
> 
> When i first hit BSL...we went to visit her one day and she was like...why do you always where your hair up? So i took it down while i was explaining and her face slid to the floor!!!!
> 
> Hahahaha


 
LOl I can't wait till that day,  I can't wait I love how you tell it.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 24, 2010)

Living with long hair as a black women is like having a magical elixir.  Folks do stand at "attention".  I must say one of the key observations I had is that folks do seem to treat you nice.  I have actually experienced partiality and preferencial treatment, all because of my hair.

I get stalked by the asians in the bss, ladies at church, and oh yes at the mall.

I enjoy taking care of my hair to ensure its good health and nothing warms the cockles of my heart more, than when a woman genuinely approaches me for hair tips.

Gotta luv this long hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 24, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Living with long hair as a black women is like having a magical elixir.  Folks do stand at "attention".  I must say one of the key observations I had is that folks do seem to treat you nice.  I have actually experienced partiality and preferencial treatment, all because of my hair.
> 
> I get stalked by the asians in the bss, ladies at church, and oh yes at the mall.
> 
> ...



OMG you are too funny! But I hear ya because I'm the same way. I love it when people approach me for help. I should give out business cards because God knows my "advice" can last for days  I need more than 5 minutes.

I've noticed that people are "nicer" to me now that I have longer hair. Could be coincidence since I live near Cambridge and people tend to be nicer on this side of the planet. I like to pretend its the power of my hair *high kick* Woosah!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 24, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I must say I love my hair.  I love the big wild looking hair like my hair today.  I love rolling around with DH and him telling me how beautiful my hair is in the moment.  I sometimes think "I can grow longer and wrap my hair around both of us".
> 
> The other night he was laying on the couch and I was sitting on him kissing him , my hair fell around us and my daughter walks in a asks "what are yall doing?"   But she couldn't see us, we were in a cocoon.  Both of our faces was completely enclosed by my hair.




Whoo Whoo! I can't wait to roll around with my DH, with hair swanging everywhere. :eyebrow:


BTW, BOUT TIME YOU CAME IN HERE AND SHARED! 



SHEANITPRO said:


> Living with long hair as a black women is like having a magical elixir.  Folks do stand at "attention".  I must say one of the key observations I had is that folks do seem to treat you nice.  I have actually experienced partiality and preferencial treatment, all because of my hair.
> 
> I get stalked by the asians in the bss, ladies at church, and oh yes at the mall.
> 
> ...



I want some long hair magic!


----------



## dlewis (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread.  I can't respond like I want, gotta keep it pg on the board.  But I love love rolling around with dh with my hair down.  It just _feels so good_.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 24, 2010)

Ladies...I just love ya'll, LOL...I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## zzirvingj (Feb 24, 2010)

There's nothing quite like a good hair day when your hair catches a bit of a breeze while you're out enjoying a warm summer day and blows it ever-so-sexily (is that a word??) in the wind. LOL.  

It can make you feel a little like you're in a Pantene commercial or something when you're out and about and this happens.  Especially if you've got the clothes on point as well.  Ah, I miss spring/summer so much right now.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 24, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread.  I can't respond like I want, gotta keep it pg on the board.  But I love love rolling around with dh with my hair down.  It just _feels so good_.



Maybe you can talk in codes  

I'm gonna try... 

So I have a big shower, and me and DH like to party in there.  I be slanging what little bit of hair I have around.  Boy, I can't wait till I can really slang it. 



zzirvingj said:


> There's nothing quite like a good hair day when your hair catches a bit of a breeze while you're out enjoying a warm summer day and blows it ever-so-sexily (is that a word??) in the wind. LOL.
> 
> It can make you feel a little like you're in a Pantene commercial or something when you're out and about and this happens.  Especially if you've got the clothes on point as well.  Ah, I miss spring/summer so much right now.




I too miss the summer days! And that is a word in my book. 

BTW, BOUT TIME YOU CAME TO SHARE.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Exoticmommie, 

First, your children are super beautiful. I love it. 

Now to hair. I must say my SO says I gets no brownie point for have MBL+ hair. He doesnt care as long as its at least SL. Now, this is tragic news to me considering I started growing my hair for my previous SO and to have a man now that doesnt care as long as I look good, its blah. BUT....

He lying because when I have my hair out and down he always looks at me a little different. And when he sees me, its always..."Your hair is really long!" Yeah, you dont care, you lying. LOL!  And then if I rock a Farrah Fawcett curl or a nice pin curl, he's like, "I like that. Keep doing that." 

I must admit its more difficult to style because its alot and my new growth is crazy thick by week 6 so I do alot of french braids, braidouts, and ponytails. But when I do flat iron (or rollerset if I am crazy enough to roll this stuff), I feel so sexy and beautiful. Its easier to maintain my hair now with a pin curl and let it out in the morning and its still beautiful. I love washing and co-washing because I love the water on my scalp and hair on my back. I love the reactions I get from people that know I wear weaves but see my real hair and say, "Dang, your real hair longer. Whats up with that?"

I love it when people look at my hair twice as if to look for texture inconsistencies. LOL!

I love being able to cut my ends and not worry that my hair will look short after but it actually looks healthy, thicker, and longer.

I love playing with my hair "white-girl" style. Tossing and twhirling around me finger.

I love it when falls from my back to the front and I have to toss it back. But that can also be really annoying. 

I love my texlax-like texture because when I do a co-wash, and tie down over night, my hair looks wavy and long and people think I have "good hair" and thats why I have long hair. LOL! NOT! I'm as nappy-kinky as the next girl.

Long hair is work but its worth it most days. Other days my new growth makes me want to scare but it doesnt help to give my hair volume when I flat iron.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 24, 2010)

prettyfaceANB don't listen to them.  They all lie.

I posted this on my board blog awhile back.



> never listen to what a man says
> Posted 09-23-2009 at 10:21 AM by dlewis
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 24, 2010)

dlewis said:


> prettyfaceANB don't listen to them. They all lie.
> 
> I posted this on my board blog awhile back.


 


These ninja's. LOL @ him picking out your outfit. He showing off his prize.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 24, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Hey Exoticmommie,
> 
> *First, your children are super beautiful. I love it. *
> 
> ...



Awww thanks!

Girl, I agree, Like D said, they be lying. DH also made it seem like it was no big deal when I first started, he was supportive but didn't really pay any attention. When I finally got to shoulder length, he paid more attention.

Well now that I told him it's ok touch my hair (I never told him  he couldn't, and never really cared until reading stories on the board, , but I guess it was ingrained in his head to not touch black women hair ) he be touching it all the time, and looking at it, and just staring. Maybe you should tell him to touch it more. 

I cannot wait to be able to have a  long swanging wash and go pony tail, with a wavy top.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 24, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Awww thanks!
> 
> Girl, I agree, Like D said, they be lying. DH also made it seem like it was no big deal when I first started, he was supportive but didn't really pay any attention. When I finally got to shoulder length, he paid more attention.
> 
> ...



They like it.  I know during our special time he loves it when it's down...long hair swinging and getting caught.  I have been know to say "yea, it's more than my hair here", or "you better not pull my hair that hard again".


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 28, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im having a moment. i cant stop combing hair. hair just drops down my back. everybody in classs looks at my hair!!!!! it so thick and wavy. <--about the cry
> i love having longhair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sometimes i be like "dam my hair is long!"
> 
> ...


This post made my day!


----------



## calibella218 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I guess I don't have a "fantasy" but I do have a funny story.  I had pretty long hair as a child/teen but after I took it into my own hands, it started to get shorter and more damaged.  So I have been trying to get my hair healthy for about a year and a half now and now I am at full BSB/BSL.  My mom lives on the east coast and I live in California.  I have not seen her in almost 1 year but last week she came to visit.  I rollerset my hair and flat ironed my roots and pincurled(7 months post!) and I think it came out pretty nice, if I do say so myself   But I really did not expect my mom to really care.  She is the type who cuts and dyes and hacks off her hair without a second thought. "It's hair, it grows back!"

So I meet her at her hotel and right away she starts oohing and aahing over my hair. She went on and on.  "Oh my gosh, look at your hair!" "Look at all of that hair!" "It's so healthy and thick!" I laughed and thanked her. When we went to visit some family members she would make it a point to bring my hair into the conversation  She'd be looking all proud! It was funny but nothing compared to what happened next.  We went to dinner with some girlfriends one night and a man started chatting us up while we were waiting to be seated.  The man then turns to me and says he just wants to run his fingers through my hair erplexed Before I could respond my mom quietly and politely ripped him a new one.  I was  but then I was .  But I actually did feel bad for that man, my mom is a pitbull.  Anyway, it was just kind of odd and a bit funny to see my mom act this way about my hair all week.  A few days after she went back home she emailed me a picture of her with a long dark wig with soft ringlets that sits at about MBL (my mom wears a pixie) on her.  She told me she bought wig because it looked like my hair.  I started  and thanked her for the compliment.  She is a trip y'all.  But it did feel good to inspire someone, she's been asking me which products to buy and stuff.  My sister also wants me to build her a regimen!


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 12, 2010)

calibella218 said:


> Well, I guess I don't have a "fantasy" but I do have a funny story.  I had pretty long hair as a child/teen but after I took it into my own hands, it started to get shorter and more damaged.  So I have been trying to get my hair healthy for about a year and a half now and now I am at full BSB/BSL.  My mom lives on the east coast and I live in California.  I have not seen her in almost 1 year but last week she came to visit.  I rollerset my hair and flat ironed my roots and pincurled(7 months post!) and I think it came out pretty nice, if I do say so myself   But I really did not expect my mom to really care.  She is the type who cuts and dyes and hacks off her hair without a second thought. "It's hair, it grows back!"
> 
> So I meet her at her hotel and right away she starts oohing and aahing over my hair. She went on and on.  "Oh my gosh, look at your hair!" "Look at all of that hair!" "It's so healthy and thick!" I laughed and thanked her. When we went to visit some family members she would make it a point to bring my hair into the conversation  She'd be looking all proud! It was funny but nothing compared to what happened next.  We went to dinner with some girlfriends one night and a man started chatting us up while we were waiting to be seated.  The man then turns to me and says he just wants to run his fingers through my hair erplexed Before I could respond my mom quietly and politely ripped him a new one.  I was  but then I was .  But I actually did feel bad for that man, my mom is a pitbull.  Anyway, it was just kind of odd and a bit funny to see my mom act this way about my hair all week.  A few days after she went back home she emailed me a picture of her with a long dark wig with soft ringlets that sits at about MBL (my mom wears a pixie) on her.  She told me she bought wig because it looked like my hair.  I started  and thanked her for the compliment.  She is a trip y'all.  But it did feel good to inspire someone, she's been asking me which products to buy and stuff.  My sister also wants me to build her a regimen!



You go girl!! That's what I am waiting on. 

When I had to go home on short notice, people would ask my DH or my Mom if my hair was real. They both were so proud and would say, yeah that's hers.


----------



## Anacaona (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww I was missing this thread...bumping!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 13, 2010)

calibella218 said:


> Well, I guess I don't have a "fantasy" but I do have a funny story.  I had pretty long hair as a child/teen but after I took it into my own hands, it started to get shorter and more damaged.  So I have been trying to get my hair healthy for about a year and a half now and now I am at full BSB/BSL.  My mom lives on the east coast and I live in California.  I have not seen her in almost 1 year but last week she came to visit.  I rollerset my hair and flat ironed my roots and pincurled(7 months post!) and I think it came out pretty nice, if I do say so myself   But I really did not expect my mom to really care.  She is the type who cuts and dyes and hacks off her hair without a second thought. "It's hair, it grows back!"
> 
> So I meet her at her hotel and right away she starts oohing and aahing over my hair. She went on and on.  "Oh my gosh, look at your hair!" "Look at all of that hair!" "It's so healthy and thick!" I laughed and thanked her. When we went to visit some family members she would make it a point to bring my hair into the conversation  She'd be looking all proud! It was funny but nothing compared to what happened next.  We went to dinner with some girlfriends one night and a man started chatting us up while we were waiting to be seated.  The man then turns to me and says he just wants to run his fingers through my hair erplexed Before I could respond my mom quietly and politely ripped him a new one.  I was  but then I was .  But I actually did feel bad for that man, my mom is a pitbull.  Anyway, it was just kind of odd and a bit funny to see my mom act this way about my hair all week.  A few days after she went back home she emailed me a picture of her with a long dark wig with soft ringlets that sits at about MBL (my mom wears a pixie) on her.  She told me she bought wig because it looked like my hair.  I started  and thanked her for the compliment.  She is a trip y'all.  But it did feel good to inspire someone, she's been asking me which products to buy and stuff.  My sister also wants me to build her a regimen!


Your mom is funny but I feel bad for that poor man.


----------



## tasha7239 (Mar 13, 2010)

Exoticmommie this is one of the BEST topics ever.  I actually read all 30 pages and have been dying laughing.  I love the stories.  I am not able to post much.  I am still burning in the desert but I must say that my has done a total 360 since joining LCHF.  All you ladies with hair swag..u are well deserving of it.  I can not wait until it is my turn.  Me and one of my battle buddies were just talking about this the other day.  I cant wait to be on the crosstrainer and my ponytail swinging from side to side.  I will be swinging my hair so much I will probably break my on neck LOL.  To all the ladies who are in the process like me our time is coming....the world better watch out.  

HHG


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 14, 2010)

tasha7239 said:


> Exoticmommie this is one of the BEST topics ever.  I actually read all 30 pages and have been dying laughing.  I love the stories.  I am not able to post much.  I am still burning in the desert but I must say that my has done a total 360 since joining LCHF.  All you ladies with hair swag..u are well deserving of it.  I can not wait until it is my turn.  Me and one of my battle buddies were just talking about this the other day.  I cant wait to be on the crosstrainer and my ponytail swinging from side to side.  I will be swinging my hair so much I will probably break my on neck LOL.  To all the ladies who are in the process like me our time is coming....the world better watch out.
> 
> HHG



Girl I am right there with you, breaking necks and all.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bene (Mar 25, 2010)

I washed my hair last night, but before I did my moisturizing and oiling while it was damp, I had to go under my bed to look for some flip flops. I was being lazy so instead of getting on the floor, I bent over. My hair was down. *I couldn't see*  I learned that I can't go digging under the bed with my hair loose.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 25, 2010)

Bene said:


> I washed my hair last night, but before I did my moisturizing and oiling while it was damp, I had to go under my bed to look for some flip flops. I was being lazy so instead of getting on the floor, I bent over. My hair was down. *I couldn't see*  I learned that I can't go digging under the bed with my hair loose.


 

lol same thing happend to me, and once the front section of hair fell in toilet when i bent over to pick something up. ewww, im happy there was no pee in it lol............ "she didnt have to go there".........yea i did (smiles)


----------



## momi (Mar 26, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> My hair is like this secret weapon...the cherry on the sundae. When I meet my brothers friends and give them the flirty look he has to go out of his way to tell people THIS IS MY SISTER maddd loud because for the previous 15 minutes they were trying to get my number untill he introduces me and gives them the look of murder lmao! My brothers friends are HOT I can't help it lol they're already interested in me from when they see me from the front....t_*hen I abruptly turn around and all they can see is long hair and booty..*_.....my brother has cut off a few of his friends over me thru the yrs I'm horrible.



Long hair and booty - girl i ain't mad atcha!


----------



## brg240 (Mar 27, 2010)

my comment got eaten  I don't feel like typing everything out again, sorry.

Something unpleasant for ya'll to look forward to, my hair gets caught in my armpits sometimes.

So I started a thread yesterday and mentioned that Amerie was my hair and body inspiration. Then I noticed in the recent pic my hair seems to be about the same length and I was like 

I am goofy and do this all the time. I love doing the hair flip






Fantasy
I light weight want someone to make a mean comment about my hair so I can be like this. 






 but really this thread gives me ideas


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 27, 2010)

wow all the fliping i was doing last night while "coloring" was out of this world!!


----------



## teysmith (Mar 27, 2010)

lol ^^^^^^


----------



## robot. (Mar 27, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I am goofy and do this all the time. I love doing the hair flip



OH, oh oh oh!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow all the fliping i was doing last night while "coloring" was out of this world!!



Girl you're strange, you know that?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 27, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl you're strange, you know that?


 

stange as in, "not normal"?  yup, and i would never want to be NORMAL, who wants to be like "everyone else?" 

i guess this is why i have so  many people attacted to me, everyday huh lol,  and lots or freinds, and "wanna be" Lovers ahahaha

thanks for that lovely compliment lady!!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe I've been bypassing this thread!! I guess it's because it was addressed to "Long hair ladies". This thread is hilarious!  I'm still reading through all the posts. I'm on page 12 and decided I MUST subscribe to this one.

I WISH my hair was long enough to share some stories but, with the long-haired divas sharing so far, I'm not worthy. 

All I can say is you can't tell me nuthin now. Let my hair get to MBL. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid. I KNOW I'm gonna be a hot mess! And as for the haters, I'll be strutting to Jill Scott's "Hate on me" in my heels, sporting my stunna shades and flowing in full diva mode. Hello?! *snaps* And in my own mind I'll be moving in slo mo while getting in my Lexus and hearing the chorus to Fergie's "Glamorous". Oh yes. I will be fully Divalicious! 

And WL?! Please! You don't even wanna know.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 28, 2010)

i had a moment in the shower 2 days ago. i was cowashing and i lifted all of my hair up to make sure the conditioner was reaching my nape and edges back there. i let it go and i actually left weight and a tug on my head when it hit my back. i was TOO excited. ll


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I can't believe I've been bypassing this thread!! I guess it's because it was addressed to "Long hair ladies". This thread is hilarious!  I'm still reading through all the posts. I'm on page 12 and decided I MUST subscribe to this one.
> 
> I WISH my hair was long enough to share some stories but, with the long-haired divas sharing so far, I'm not worthy.
> 
> ...


 
ok, that was a fricken awesome post right thurr^^^^


----------



## My Friend (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 2, 2010)

ah this thread right hyuh, is a good thread.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 2, 2010)

I had another moment ya'll! 

So....tell me why when i went to Target las week wit my hair freshly flat ironed....i was jus in my own world...and i made eye contact with this other black lady...she had a apl ponytail....but it looked kinda damaged and dried up...but i was makin my down the aisle and i felt her eyeballing me from behind....i managed to get a corner glace and she was walking past the aisle ever so slowly....so i swung my hair .... to act like i was looking at the shelves on the other side...she walked all the way around to the other end of the aisle and kept lookin at me...but still walking past the aisle....i smiled friendly and resumed shopping.

That whole day was perfect for hair swinging and flipping! warm, breezy weather and all! And i did it wit NO mercy!!!


----------



## AlekHidell (Apr 2, 2010)

^ That happens to me a lot! Store stalkers--and I mean that in a nice way. It's nice to be admired  . By now I'm used to it, but it's funny when I'm shopping with someone who isn't. They'll be like "Do you know her? Because she keeps looking over here."


----------



## Ms Kain (Apr 3, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl please I'm not helping emancipate nobody once I get long hair I've been trying for the past 3yrs to pass on information that I've learned from this site and all they do is laugh. So don't start asking once you see my hair blowing in the wind.


 

As one who doesn't listen to anyone who doesn't already have what I'm trying to get, I think the best time to emmancipate folks _is_ when they see my hair blowing in the wind! 

Now if they don't want to listen to me after _that_, then they can watch me walk away with my model stroll complete with my Kim Kardashian wind machine blowing my hair like, "aight den!" LOL!


----------



## equestrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> *dreams of having long hair* sometimes when I'm looking in the mirror I tilt my head to the side just to see what I'd look like with hair down past my breasts.



Same! haha


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay y'all I'm in the in-between stages of longhairisoity so I'm gaining new grounds. 

I was at a party yesterday and I had a (I'll admit it) stale 10 day old press.  I noticed I still had swing though (something that didn't really happen when I had shorter hair) and I'm there with a whole bunch of "Beckies" with bobs and short cuts.  Yes I was swinging my hair each time the wind caught it outside on the deck and I tossed my head back a bit extra when I laughed (they btw all had the soccer mom "look" and I was carefree and kidless and the only sister there). You should have seen the men I think they were mesmerized. 

Any way, back to the reason I came in to post, two things kept happening to me:  when someone would hug me, I could feel the tug on my hair, it would gently kinda catch causing my head to bob ever so slightly as they patted.  Do you suggest I toss my hair out of the way before someone goes in for the hug (though I secretly enjoyed it and wanted them to feel how soft my hair was)?

And the second thing that kept happening was with all that laughing, talking, and eating   I kept getting my hair caught in my mouth (gross).  Once I went so far as to nearly choke! 

I have to get my hair tossing game down to avoid such bloopers and dangers.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 12, 2010)

i got accused of wearing a fake bun the other day by a male freind.  so i kindly said "this is my hair" 

freind: "girl stop lyin, that is not yo hair up there"

adora: "oh really?"

freind: "yea really"

lol so i simply took the boby pin out, hair falls everywhere. 

he was floored, and talked about how long my hair was for the next 20mins, and asked "please tell me the secret to long hair"

lol "there is no secret, now get out my face"

this convo was actually way funnier then the way im typing it up to be,  you had to be there lol.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh ladies I cannot tell you how happy I was to see this thread had been bumped!


----------



## LatterGlory (Apr 12, 2010)

_____________________


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ I know that felt good


----------



## LatterGlory (Apr 12, 2010)

__________________


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^ YEAH BABY!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2010)

OK so yesterday it was so nice out so I decided to take a long walk by myself.  I was wearing my hair up in a ponytail.  As I was walking my hair was blowing in the wind and I could see my ponytail just swinging back and forth. I was thinking to myself now that's the ponytail of my dreams LOL  I saw some ladies (white) and I thought to myself wow for the first time ever my ponytail is longer than everybody around me. Woot woot (insert raising the roof smilie here)


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 27, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> Okay y'all I'm in the in-between stages of longhairisoity so I'm gaining new grounds.
> 
> I was at a party yesterday and I had a (I'll admit it) stale 10 day old press.  I noticed I still had swing though (something that didn't really happen when I had shorter hair) and I'm there with a whole bunch of "Beckies" with bobs and short cuts.  Yes I was swinging my hair each time the wind caught it outside on the deck and I tossed my head back a bit extra when I laughed (they btw all had the soccer mom "look" and I was carefree and kidless and the only sister there). You should have seen the men I think they were mesmerized.
> 
> ...


This whole post had me


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 28, 2010)

`i just spent 3 1/2 hours reading this thread. its so cute. ♥


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 28, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## HairTemptress (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump, Bump, Bump!!!..i wish i had long hair to tell you guys a good story.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 28, 2010)

HairTemptress said:


> Bump, Bump, Bump!!!..i wish i had long hair to tell you guys a good story.



Lady, your hair is long! so tell away.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 28, 2010)

ok, i'm going to tell an oldie but goodie story lol...

me and my girl were hanging with these guys she met. a black dude and a white dude.

now i was wearing a straight phony that that reached to my nape (worn in a high pony) and my girl was wearing a wig (bss stock wig, not all that great but it was her 1st wig lol).

any whoo, the white dude was flirting really hard most of the nite and then he started talking about how pretty my hair was.  i would just giggle and say thank you.  the black dude then called him self tryna call someone out (muda sucka!) 

b dude: man you're lame.  you've never dated a black girl huh? that's a fake pony tail.  cant you tell?  tell him its fake mo

w dude: wha-what? is it really?!

me:  damn!!! how you just gonna call me out?!?!

b dude:  man i cant have him thinking chicks running around with flawless hair and then being surprised when ole girl pops that 'ish off at nite.

me: lol what ever douche

w dude:  well... what does your real hair look like?  how long is it?

me:  i dunno, my real pony tail is longer than this.  my pony is sl right?

friend:  yeah, maybe longer.  cant remember

b dude:  yeah ok!

me:  uh-huh *pops off phony unravels bun*

both dudes:  

me:  you guys are dumb...  not all black chicks are bald

b dude: mari (my friend) HOW LONG IS YOUR HAIR UNDER THAT?!?!?

end of convo....  people are crazy... sorry, hope that wasnt too long.  i'm no good at telling short stories


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 28, 2010)

ok so this thread is making me want to straighten my hair. I've made mbl but haven't straightened since november but now i want to so i can come back with a storyyyy lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha Mz. MoMo that guy was WRONG for that I wouldve never spoken to him again if I was your friend lol


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 28, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, i'm going to tell an oldie but goodie story lol...
> 
> me and my girl were hanging with these guys she met. a black dude and a white dude.
> 
> ...



Girl you better than me, not only would I not have laughed at this clown, I would have pimp slapped him with my hair after letting it down.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 29, 2010)

oooh, i should have smacked him with the hair huh?!?!  he probably would have liked that though lmao

i only saw dude like one other time after that.  my friend worked at the hotel he was staying tdy at so it was what ever.  the look on his face was worth way more than anything else.  you could tell on his face he felt like a douche


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235

Love it! he wall trying to call you out. Well you sure showed him.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 29, 2010)

wow momo, your 'friend' just couldn't resist putting another black woman down huh? he needs to shut up and let you have your shine. ♥


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 29, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> YOU LADIES HAVE ME IN STITCHES!!!! LMBO




my hair fantasy is similar.

picture this...

it's stormy and it has just starting pouring. i begin to run desperately for shelter in my long, white flowing dress as my hip length hair flow effortlessly like ribbons in the sky. i finally make it to shelter in a random gazebo in the middle of a tree covered field. who should be there awaiting me when i make it to the gazebo out of breath? why, mr. amazing. he'll wipe my wind swept hair from my face and look deep into my eyes.

of course, my hair is natural so after two drips of water my hair would shrink back up to shoulder length and my big ole fro would take up half the space in the gazebo. oh well.


----------



## me-T (Apr 30, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> my hair fantasy is similar.
> 
> picture this...
> 
> ...


and mr amazing's eyes will glow in wonderment, hoping to feel the soft cottony coils


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, i'm going to tell an oldie but goodie story lol...
> 
> me and my girl were hanging with these guys she met. a black dude and a white dude.
> 
> ...


 
I would have given ANYTHING to see b dude's face!! Sorry homie, not all black women are rocking a fade under that phony ponie...some of us actually have HAIR!! 

Can't believe he tried to call you out like that!


----------



## Luscious Locks (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm coming out of lurking mode just to write this because these moments are what we live for on here.

Last summer I had just relaxed my hair in the early evening. I blow dried it straight myself. No flatironing though--I was being a good girl. But my hair was somehow amazingly--might i say freakishly-- straight, flowy, and bouncy like I had roller set it. As soon as I was done my mother dragged me to walmart with her to go late night snack shopping (not the place I want to show off my newly relaxed hair, but oh well). I told my mom, "Fine, but no dilly dallying. Let's get in and get out." So as we're walking in and I'm walking with a feverish purpose, and my hair takes on a life of it's own!!! I'm talking major swang and bounce. With every thump my foot makes on the linoleum my hair wooshes from side to side and up and down. It's literally waving to the people of WalMart. And it seems that every man within eye shot is ogling me and my hair.... and I'm so caught off guard. I had stretched for 12 weeks and had not worn my hair down in quite a while, so I felt kind of like I was walking around naked. It took me a second to realize what was calling their attention, but it was my hair sending out beams of shine, beauty, and seduction out to the WalMartians.

And this amazing feeling of happiness and calm came over me as I continued on my snack mission smiling quietly to myself.

The End.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^ THANK YOU For coming out of lurk mode to share this with us!! AWESOME story!!


----------



## me-T (Apr 30, 2010)

walmartians!


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't wait for August vacay in NY. 
I wont be flat-ironing until then. My female bff hasnt seen me since I was APL and I just hit MBL. She's been bragging about her growth from pregnancy & says it's below her shoulders.
I have to literally *swing* through & shut her down. 
You know your sick when you're looking forward to shutting down your pregnant bff.


----------



## Faux (Apr 30, 2010)

VersatileNatural said:


> Can't wait for August vacay in NY.
> I wont be flat-ironing until then. My female bff hasnt seen me since I was APL and I just hit MBL. She's been bragging about her growth from pregnancy & says it's below her shoulders.
> I have to literally *swing* through & shut her down.
> You know your sick when you're looking forward to shutting down your pregnant bff.



Haha, this is awesome. You do your thing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2010)

Luscious Locks said:


> I'm coming out of lurking mode just to write this because these moments are what we live for on here.
> 
> Last summer I had just relaxed my hair in the early evening. I blow dried it straight myself. No flatironing though--I was being a good girl. But my hair was somehow amazingly--might i say freakishly-- straight, flowy, and bouncy like I had roller set it. As soon as I was done my mother dragged me to walmart with her to go late night snack shopping (not the place I want to show off my newly relaxed hair, but oh well). I told my mom, "Fine, but no dilly dallying. Let's get in and get out." So as we're walking in and I'm walking with a feverish purpose, and my hair takes on a life of it's own!!! I'm talking major swang and bounce. With every thump my foot makes on the linoleum my hair wooshes from side to side and up and down. It's literally waving to the people of WalMart. And it seems that every man within eye shot is ogling me and my hair.... and I'm so caught off guard. I had stretched for 12 weeks and had not worn my hair down in quite a while, so I felt kind of like I was walking around naked. It took me a second to realize what was calling their attention, but it was my hair sending out beams of shine, beauty, and seduction out to the WalMartians.
> 
> ...



Freakin hysterical!!!!!!!!!! 
I pictured you by aisle 9, walking in slow motion LOL


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 30, 2010)

VersatileNatural said:


> Can't wait for August vacay in NY.
> I wont be flat-ironing until then. My female bff hasnt seen me since I was APL and I just hit MBL. She's been bragging about her growth from pregnancy & says it's below her shoulders.
> I have to literally *swing* through & shut her down.
> You know your sick when you're looking forward to shutting down your pregnant bff.


 

*PRICELESS!!!!*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, i'm going to tell an oldie but goodie story lol...
> 
> me and my girl were hanging with these guys she met. a black dude and a white dude.
> 
> ...


 


This was EPIC!!! It sounds like a commercial almost!!!!

U shoulda popped him with your hair!! Right in the mouth!!


----------



## glittering0419 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ok, i'm going to tell an oldie but goodie story lol...
> 
> me and my girl were hanging with these guys she met. a black dude and a white dude.
> 
> ...


 
Lol. That was brilliant! shut him right up, haha!


----------



## HairTemptress (Apr 30, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Lady, your hair is long! so tell away.


 
Lol girl it just looks like i have long hair, my siggy is from august. I relaxed Christmas, but now im about 5mo. post relaxer. I really hope i have reached BSL or else im going to be upset..lol. So maybe when i relax my hair this month or in june i will have a story.


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

More stories please!


----------



## dlewis (May 11, 2010)

Last week was my first _wash and go _of the season.  I was on day two of it and my boys begged me to go to their game.  This guy I didn't know but I saw him at a function the week before tells Dh as I'm walking up with this gaint hair bouncying like crazy, "WHO IS THAT!" (DH tells me this later)  When I made it to the end of the bleachers DH came down from the top bleachers to assist me up the bleachers to sit by him and says _"Who??!!  This lady is my wife".  _The guy later said I had the most amazing hair he had ever seen.  DH said _"oh, this is her around the house look. You should see it straight." _ That man, that man.

I was  on the inside.  DH had just told me that morning it was to big.  I was thinking "GOOD!".


----------



## HairTemptress (May 11, 2010)

bumpidy bump bump!!


----------



## exoticmommie (May 11, 2010)

belldandy said:


> More stories please!



yes bell, a story please. 



dlewis said:


> Last week was my first _wash and go _of the season.  I was on day two of it and my boys begged me to go to their game.  This guy I didn't know but I saw him at a function the week before tells Dh as I'm walking up with this gaint hair bouncying like crazy, "WHO IS THAT!" (DH tells me this later)  When I made it to the end of the bleachers DH came down from the top bleachers to assist me up the bleachers to sit by him and says _"Who??!!  This lady is my wife".  _The guy later said I had the most amazing hair he had ever seen.  DH said _"oh, this is her around the house look. You should see it straight." _ That man, that man.
> 
> I was  on the inside.  DH had just told me that morning it was to big.  I was thinking "GOOD!".



LOL. Your DH sounded very proud. Funny how he thought it was to big, but the SAME day, someone said it was amazing. Go D!


----------



## dlewis (May 11, 2010)

He was.  I'm always thinking about what he use to say "women with long hair look like witches".  I think if I ever cut my hair _without consulting him _he would be upset.


----------



## exoticmommie (May 11, 2010)

dlewis said:


> He was.  I'm always thinking about what he use to say "women with long hair look like witches".  I think if I ever cut my hair _without consulting him _he would be upset.



OH I believe you, I think LHCF would be upset if you didn't consult them either. 

This reminds me of how when I first started my journey I told DH I wanted to get to BSL. And he was like nono: that's too long. Last week I told him I changed my mind and want to get above my booty, so my booty can be looking good underneath it. And he was like sounds good to me.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 11, 2010)

Jozze said:


> ITA!
> 
> Hi ladies, I normally stay in lurk mode but I'd just love to add my 2 cents to this wonderful thread. My hair is only past SL now because I BC'd last July but before my hair was always between MBL and WL -I never could grow it to WL but I'm hoping being natural will cure that- anyway, I've got mad stories about having long hair.
> 
> ...



I've read the entire thread and this story has to be the craziest of them all! People really are out of control


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 11, 2010)

What a great thread. I can't believe I didn't read it sooner. I love my long hair. My SO tells the my hair is beautiful. I love the compliments. My favorite thing about my hair is that is blows in the wind and moves when I walk. I remember once I was leaving the club and this guy says to me "Look at you hair swingin and sh*t." Made my day.

Off to page 2


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I was  on the inside.  DH had just told me that morning it was to big.  *I was thinking "GOOD!"*.



 I LOOOOVES IT!!! That's what he gets! I betcha he won't say it again! Go DLewis! Go DLewis!


----------



## dlewis (May 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> OH I believe you, I think LHCF would be upset if you didn't consult them either.
> 
> This reminds me of how when I first started my journey I told DH I wanted to get to BSL. And he was like nono: that's too long. Last week I told him I changed my mind and want to get above my booty, so my booty can be looking good underneath it. And he was like sounds good to me.



That does sound good.

I wish I had some butt.   Flat as a pancake, even flatter now.  I'm working on building it, even if it's just a little.



BostonMaria said:


> I LOOOOVES IT!!! That's what he gets! I betcha he won't say it again! Go DLewis! Go DLewis!



  He is something else.  I'm thinking he made have some issues related to my recent changes.  Now, he was the only who wanted me to wear a wash and go in the first place.erplexed


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 11, 2010)

I'm on a personal challenge to wear my own hair instead of wigs... and I can see a big difference in people's reactions. 

I went to traffic court today with a second day braidout. Since some parts were frizzy I just rolled the sides like 2 big flat twists on either side of my head, though it was all thick and curly, far from flat. Then I put it in a low pony in the back. 

Even though I had my newborn with me I had 3 white dudes checking me out! One of whom was  so tough I felt uncomfortable.  Of course every black man in the place acted like I was invisible (fine w/me) but this really fits with the pattern I've noticed of white folks loving my natural hair. More importantly, I am loving it too! 

eta: dlewis you are looking too cute anymore!!!! Fine as can be!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm on a personal challenge to wear my own hair instead of wigs... and I can see a big difference in people's reactions.
> 
> I went to traffic court today with a second day braidout. Since some parts were frizzy I just rolled the sides like 2 big flat twists on either side of my head, though it was all thick and curly, far from flat. Then I put it in a low pony in the back.
> 
> ...



I say donate the wigs to a women's shelter.  You used them to grow out your hair... it grew.. let 'em go LOL  Plus your hair is way too pretty for you to be addicted to wigs.


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> yes bell, a story please.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Your DH sounded very proud. Funny how he thought it was to big, but the SAME day, someone said it was amazing. Go D!




All I am gonna say is that yes, you boyfriend or husband CAN and MIGHT get jealous of your hair if it gets too long!  Why are men like this???


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I say donate the wigs to a women's shelter.  You used them to grow out your hair... it grew.. let 'em go LOL  Plus your hair is way too pretty for you to be addicted to wigs.



That's a good idea... but I wonder if they'll take used wigs? Most of mine are very lightly used. If anyone knows a newbie who wants my old wigs... let me know. If they are here I'm tempted to wear them. I need to go cold turkey! 

And thank you for the compliment! :blush3:


----------



## exoticmommie (May 11, 2010)

brittanynic16 said:


> What a great thread. I can't believe I didn't read it sooner. I love my long hair. My SO tells the my hair is beautiful. I love the compliments. My favorite thing about my hair is that is blows in the wind and moves when I walk. I remember once I was leaving the club and this guy says to me *"Look at you hair swingin and sh*t." Made my day.*
> 
> Off to page 2






That so sounds like what some dude up in the club would say, I can visualize it and everything.

Today was really windy and my braid out was blowing every where. DH was really checking me out. 

I can only imagine it being past SL. Right now my braid outs shrink to my lower neck. 



LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm on a personal challenge to wear my own hair instead of wigs... and I can see a big difference in people's reactions.
> 
> I went to traffic court today with a second day braidout. Since some parts were frizzy I just rolled the sides like 2 big flat twists on either side of my head, though it was all thick and curly, far from flat. Then I put it in a low pony in the back.
> 
> ...



You definitely don't need a wig. Beautiful hair. You need to go ahead and enjoy it. And you better stop tempting them white boys. 

And I agree on D, she hurting em. 






belldandy said:


> All I am gonna say is that yes, you boyfriend or husband CAN and MIGHT get jealous of your hair if it gets too long!  Why are men like this???



Now I know you ain't bring your almost WL self in here, and still didn't share a story.


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Now I know you ain't bring your almost WL self in here, and still didn't share a story.



LOL, okay exoticmommie I will share.  I love my "bedroom hair" when it gets all wavy and wild 

My other thing is i love when I am swimming and my hair is still dry, and i go under the water and come up and my hair is wet and its trailing behind me! My hair is so much longer when it is wet! It basically IS wl in the shower (the longest layer) so that is great if I am in there with someone  lol...


----------



## Angelicus (May 11, 2010)

Hello. My hair has been various lengths since I've been a member here. Here are snippets of my hair life:

When I swim my hair tickles my armpits. I have to wear a ponytail in the pool. I'm always the only black person swimming because I am not afraid to get my hair wet.

Even though I don't have long hair anymore, men and women still follow me around at stores to "investigate." I like to run my fingers through my hair when I see a man that I like.

Every man I've dated loves seeing my hair fly in the wind. The bad thing is that they want to play in it during painting/coloring sessions. 

"You have hair like a baby doll"
"Can I touch your hair? *insert Homer Simpson Drool*"
"Your hair looks great. I have to have you now!" 

BTW, I've learned the hard way not to wear my hair down near drunk people


----------



## Summer79 (May 11, 2010)

Love this thread and going to subscribe! You ladies are such inspiration!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (May 11, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hello. My hair has been various lengths since I've been a member here. Here are snippets of my hair life:
> 
> When I swim my hair tickles my armpits. I have to wear a ponytail in the pool. I'm always the only black person swimming because I am not afraid to get my hair wet.
> 
> ...



The thought of people following you around the store investigating is hilarious. 

How can you usually tell, let us know what to expect and give some tips. 

I also LOL'd at long hair making men loose they mind.

But if you don't mind, can you tell about the drunk people. Some ladies may also need some tips on that as well. 





belldandy said:


> LOL, okay exoticmommie I will share.  I love my "bedroom hair" when it gets all wavy and wild
> 
> My other thing is i love when I am swimming and my hair is still dry, and i go under the water and come up and my hair is wet and its trailing behind me! My hair is so much longer when it is wet! It basically IS wl in the shower (the longest layer) so that is great if I am in there with someone  lol...



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aria-Selene (May 11, 2010)

Hair blowing in the wind=awesome
Hair blowing in the wind and getting caught in the door when you close it behind you....=not so awesome  dang near gave myself whiplash


----------



## exoticmommie (May 11, 2010)

Aria-Selene said:


> Hair blowing in the wind=awesome
> Hair blowing in the wind and getting caught in the door when you close it behind you....=not so awesome  dang near gave myself whiplash



OMG I never thought about that. 

I'm sorry that happened to you. I keep going from, OH MY LAWD, to hahahaha, to OH MY LAWD.


----------



## Aria-Selene (May 11, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> OMG I never thought about that.
> 
> I'm sorry that happened to you. I keep going from, OH MY LAWD, to hahahaha, to OH MY LAWD.




Trust me once I recovered I busted a gut lol.  Stuff like that only happen to me. I'm glad I didn't loose a chunk of my hair, that would of been too much


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 11, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> That's a good idea... but I wonder if they'll take used wigs? Most of mine are very lightly used. If anyone knows a newbie who wants my old wigs... let me know. If they are here I'm tempted to wear them. I need to go cold turkey!
> 
> And thank you for the compliment! :blush3:



i know i dun said i want some wigs!!!!


----------



## me-T (May 12, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> When I swim my hair tickles my armpits. I have to wear a ponytail in the pool. I'm always the only black person swimming because I am not afraid to get my hair wet.


  i can see other women poolside givin' you the stank eye!


----------



## Angelicus (May 12, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> But if you don't mind, can you tell about the drunk people. Some ladies may also need some tips on that as well.


Ladies and gents, please do not wear your long hair out in front of drunk people. As you know, being drunk makes you see things that are not there. This is a drunk person's perception of a woman with BSL hair:






(Picture is of Crystal Gayle)


----------



## lovegymnasts (May 12, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Ladies and gents, please do not wear your long hair out in front of drunk people. As you know, being drunk makes you see things that are not there. This is a drunk person's perception of a woman with BSL hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT:
Not many women look good with hair that long but she definitely does!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 13, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Ladies and gents, please do not wear your long hair out in front of drunk people. As you know, being drunk makes you see things that are not there. This is a drunk person's perception of a woman with BSL hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they try to grab it like a small child?

How do you handle the people who follow you around "investigating"?


----------



## Angelicus (May 13, 2010)

Hey caribeandiva-- your hair is getting longer! I just say hello to people that keep staring. It's hard for me because I am extremely shy. I tell people my regimen (wash 1x week, no bone straight relaxing, oiling hair) and they sometimes look at me like "Never mind, I'll just buy my hair."

Oh well... *insert white girl hair toss*


----------



## caribeandiva (May 13, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Hey caribeandiva-- your hair is getting longer! I just say hello to people that keep staring. It's hard for me because I am extremely shy. I tell people my regimen (wash 1x week, no bone straight relaxing, oiling hair) and they sometimes look at me like "Never mind, I'll just buy my hair."
> 
> Oh well... *insert white girl hair toss*


 

some people are so cynical that they won't believe you no matter what you tell them.

Oh and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## equestrian (May 16, 2010)

more stories plz


----------



## HairTemptress (May 16, 2010)

Im not sure how great this story is but my sister is really good friends with this white girl..Shes seen me with setters in my hair, with pincurls, deep conditioning with a shower cap and with a tie head on... so needless to say she seen me and my hair in all kinds of stages...lol.

So we go to the movies on friday and i have my hair in a very messy bun..and i stress messy, my hair is 5-6 mo post relaxer my waves were popping on that day though..lol. So i get in the car and i see her eyeing my bun in the car, and when we were in line to get tickets.

Finally on the walk to the theater she stops and goes "your bun is thick, how long is your hair?"...and i was really shocked like what... she was like " your bun is thick how long is your hair?"... so i show her on my backwith my hands that my hair is like BSL and her eyes bug out and shes like "really?..i dont believe you..lol" i was like ok youll see when i relax my hair for my birthday..

So i guess my bun was popping, i dont know what she was seeing because my bun was scraggelly looking. My hair seems thin because my new growth is so thick.My hair was puffy and wouldnt lay down flat on my head, the 'kitchen' is all curls and wont lay down either, i had a lot of fly aways. I dont know WHAT she saw..lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 16, 2010)

I don't have a story. I was just looking at some old pictures of my hair and I wanted to post the pictures.  

A picture is worth a thousand words!

2007 - is this nape length or just bald? LOL






2010 - Me now


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 16, 2010)

Let me tell ya'll...i read Jozze's post and OMG....she is SO correct!!

Once your hair gets really long....you find out about who your real girl friends are! I had moved out of my house for almost a month to go live with a good friend....i would have moved in with my bff but the other friend had a guest room in her house.

So anyway...i had to stay a week w/ my bff bc the other friend went to N Carolina w/her mom and her dad stayed so.....ye-no lol...the whole week when i was with my bff....everytime we went somewhere ppl commented on how long it was...how thick it was.....her other bff just fell in love with my hair and was like she wanted hair like mine....and my bff even remarked that my hair was SO annoying!!

I loved how that one day we went swimming and i went underwater and came back up and her uncle....who's old enough to be my bf...went "WOOOOOOWWWWW....that's all her hair!??" Asking my bff's mom....i had it in a bun bc i didn't want negative reations from anybody bc i knew it would be flowing all over the place

I like swimming with my hair loose tho....i felt like a mermaid


----------



## beans4reezy (May 16, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I like swimming with my hair loose tho....i felt like a mermaid


 
Ohhhhh wow! The visual is in my head now; beautiful!


----------



## hopeful (May 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't have a story. I was just looking at some old pictures of my hair and I wanted to post the pictures.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words!
> 
> ...



So much can happen in just three short years!  Your progress is nothing short of amazing.  Seeing your pics fill me with soooo much hope.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 16, 2010)

my brother had me cracking up the other day.  it was hella windy outside and i was still wearing my roller set out.  and i was telling him something and in the middle of my sentence my brother interrupts and says something about my hair looking like pocahontas.  i got an immediate visual and fell out


----------



## exoticmommie (May 17, 2010)

hopeful said:


> So much can happen in just three short years!  Your progress is nothing short of amazing.  Seeing your pics fill me with soooo much hope.



ITA her hair is amazing. 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my brother had me cracking up the other day.  it was hella windy outside and i was still wearing my roller set out.  and i was telling him something and in the middle of my sentence my brother interrupts and says something about my hair looking like pocahontas.  i got an immediate visual and fell out



You know you got it going on, when others call you Pocahontas. 




HairTemptress said:


> Im not sure how great this story is but my sister is really good friends with this white girl..Shes seen me with setters in my hair, with pincurls, deep conditioning with a shower cap and with a tie head on... so needless to say she seen me and my hair in all kinds of stages...lol.
> 
> So we go to the movies on friday and i have my hair in a very messy bun..and i stress messy, my hair is 5-6 mo post relaxer my waves were popping on that day though..lol. So i get in the car and i see her eyeing my bun in the car, and when we were in line to get tickets.
> 
> ...



 I don't know why that kinda bugged me even though it seems it was all in fun.

Just make sure you show all that hair off next time you see her.


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

First let me just say, I can't _WAIT_ until I can talk about feeling like a MERMAID or be compared to POCAHONTAS!  WHAT?!! Oh, I have work ta do. 

BostonMARIA, your growth and hair are off the chain.  of course, it looks like your hair was pretty when it was short too tho.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 17, 2010)

LMAO at being called Pocahontas!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 17, 2010)

Still no cool stories at add (they are coming though, give it time)...Just wanted Lady P to know she and her new baby look absolutely beautiful in that siggy photo! I hope I am glowing just half as much when I deliver


----------



## exoticmommie (May 17, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> LMAO at being called Pocahontas!!!





beans4reezy said:


> Still no cool stories at add (they are coming though, give it time)...Just wanted Lady P to know she and her new baby look absolutely beautiful in that siggy photo! I hope I am glowing just half as much when I deliver



I was gonna say the same thing.

Lady P you look beautiful. Gosh,after I had my baby I was looking a hot swollen, mess. 

I looked good with every pregnancy until the day I had the baby, it's like I had no swelling until my water broke.


----------



## HairTemptress (May 17, 2010)

@exoticmommie: yea it was all in good fun, shes cool people. She didnt mean it maliciously. When i straighten my hair for my birthday i will be soing a hair flip around her..lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 17, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Still no cool stories at add (they are coming though, give it time)...*Just wanted Lady P to know she and her new baby look absolutely beautiful in that siggy photo! I hope I am glowing just half as much when I deliver*




+1000!!!!!!!  yay!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 17, 2010)

:blush3: Awww!!!   Thanks ladies!!!! The baby is in my profile pic, too, if anyone wants a closer look.


----------



## me-T (May 17, 2010)

aww look at the boo boo! Lady p, how the heck did you manage to look all glowy after having the baby? hair lookin all detangled i looked an absolute mess!


----------



## HairTemptress (May 17, 2010)

bumpidy bump


----------



## NJoy (May 17, 2010)

me-T said:


> aww look at the boo boo! Lady p, how the heck did you manage to look all glowy after having the baby? hair lookin all detangled i looked an absolute mess!



 I know, right?!  Lady P, you look beautiful!!! And this pic of you and baby is so sweet.  Congratulations and good job, mama.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 19, 2010)

more stories!! I wanna look like Pocahontas too!!


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 14, 2010)

___________________


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

so i just came from walking dogs.  i walked the older one 1st who happens to be a chow mixed.  

we walked past the pool at my complex and there were a whole heap of kids out side and they all come running up to the gate yelling about the "puppy"  (who by the way is an 11 y/o 50lb jerk face lol far from a puppy) when the smallest one of them all screams

"ma'am, is that a lion?" lol
i say "no she's a dog" and he goes
"MOM!!!  THE PUPPY LOOKS LIKE THE LION KING!!!"
then he looks up at me with his big blue eyes at my wng and screams "YOUR HAIR LOOKS LIKE THE LION KING TOO!!!"

i fell out laughing as i see the kids mom's face go from a grin (about my dog being a lion) to this mortified face and she runs up, covers his mouth and starts to apologies like i've never seen before.

i just laugh and say "dont worry, i work hard on my mane and for it to be compared to the lion king is a compliment"  she smiled with a confused look in her eye and said thank you and walked away, and you can tell that kid was getting "the talk" through her teeth lmao...  good day, good day!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm vacationing in Los Angeles right now. My DD and I were in the hotel pool and I let my hair down while I was swimming. A happy moment was when I was swimming and I could feel my hair down my back. For the first time I felt my long hair tickle my arms and somehow get near my armpits  Which made it hard to swim since it distracted me. I had to put my hair in a ponytail cuz it was freaking me out.


----------



## HairTemptress (Jun 29, 2010)

Boston Maria: you better work!!..dont hurt nobody.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 29, 2010)

I love checking in periodically soaking up all of you lovely ladies vibes...One day soon!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jun 29, 2010)

so I was trying on hats in the thrift store on saturday (don't worry I had a scarf on so the hat didn't touch my head) and my hair was up in a bun. well the the bun and the hat weren't working so I took it down. Well later after shopping for a while I decided I wasn't going to get the hat and put it back. When I was walking back to my stuff this lady asked was I getting the hat and I was like no and grabbed it for her. Then she was like when I saw your hair my mouth dropped open, I was in shock. You have so much beautiful long hair.' She was so nice and she thought my hair was natural and told me not go cut it.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 13, 2010)

For my birthday...I got all dolled up and straightened my hair. My new man said  your hair is so long and you look pretty.That made this healthy hair  journey so worth it.I never thought I would hear someone say that to me in this lifetime...thankx lhcf

p.s. my friends said damn too...too bad I CHOPPED BACK TO SL...


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 13, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh and might i add, it does make you feel sexier, especialy when your showing cleavage and your hair lays on it lol. cuz you know your so is looking or some man is checking you out. so i brush hair back, off shoulders, and off the cleavage in sloww mooooo lol. ----(leaves thread)






 Lol I love that. Can't wait till I can do that one day


----------



## fitnessmommy (Nov 3, 2010)

BUMP! I need some inspiration....


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

Come on long hair mommies...Talk to us!!!

Do you find the longer that your hair gets, the EASIER or HARDER it is to care for? Some ppl think that it should get easier but others have argued that it's harder...What do YOU say?


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 26, 2010)

BUMP BUMP.

So my hair is bra-strap length. I hadn't straightened in a while, but I needed a little pick me up so i thought, "imma work it today".

Straightened, got all cute, heels, makeup n all....and enjoyed being _The Bomb_. Everybody was gettin it that day. 
*Someone talks to natural beauty* 
NB: "What'd you say?" *Snaps head, swinging hair unnecessarily, looks concerned*
*thirsty dude tells Natural beauty a terrible, completely humorless joke*
NB: BAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *Throws head back, allowing it to cascade down her back, dude drools *
*someone tells natural beauty a sad story*
Natural beauty: Oh Im so sorry that happened. *insert sad face, put head down, allows hair to cover chest. Natural beauty silently checks perfect ends*

Man o man. I walked around feelin myself ALLLL DAY..And of course the countless women who straight up side-eyed me. They felt me too...lol.

Its gonna be a sad sad day when I make MBL... lmao.

BUMP BUMP LADIES


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 27, 2010)

NJOY! i KNOOOOOW you did not come in this thread and NOT post something about alllll that lovely hair!


----------



## Carisa (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol at this thread!  I cant wait to get to at least bsl- its been in braids for so long


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe I have hair-norexia because I am BSL now but I don't think I have long hair at all...WL...ok, maybe then...


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Maybe I have hair-norexia because I am BSL now but I don't think I have long hair at all...WL...ok, maybe then...



I'm so with you. Lookin around on LHCF, I feel like...steve harvey. 
But irl.....................
Everybody be liiiiiiiiike :kneel:

BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
LHCF is a nice...and much needed, reality check. Thanks ladies. If it wasn't for yall...i'd be the female Kanye.
#kanyeshrug


----------



## starofsouth (Nov 27, 2010)

My hair is BSL and I feel like it is long, but my final goal is only a healthy blunt cut MBL to WL. Considering that I'm 5'1", my goals don't have as many inches between them. 

I was so obsessed with weaves that no one except my weavologist had seen my hair in years. One day last year, I don't know what came over me but I called my sis and had her cut the weave out of my head. I had been texlaxed the entire time so I finally got a relaxer and rocked my hair in a Dominican blowout. 

I honestly have never felt more beautiful! And it came at the best time b/c I've gained a bit of weight that I can't seem to get off and it gave me the boost of self esteem that I need. I get so many compliments! (And haters too especially in church of all places, but I don't mind.) My family begs me not to put the weave back in. And my poor SO didn't see my hair for the first year and a half we were together. When I originally told him that I was going to take my weave out, he told me not too. I guess he was scared of the outcome, lol. But when he saw my real hair, I honestly feel like he fell more in love with me. Men are so vain. But he has always been uber affectionate and talked about marriage, kids, etc, but since he's seen my hair, he is like way more serious about it now, actually talking about planning, finances, etc. Even the way he literally looks at me is different. That just put the icing on the cake for me.

However since I'm not to my goal yet, I PS for two months with braidouts and blowouts, and rollersets so that I can be admired by my SO and everyone else. Then for two months, I get it braided in a beehive and rock wigs. I can't wait until I reach my final goal so that I can PS for most of the year and get admired all the time! 

...Now if I can just lose 15 lbs. Nobody would be able to tell me nothing either!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 27, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> BUMP BUMP.
> 
> So my hair is bra-strap length. I hadn't straightened in a while, but I needed a little pick me up so i thought, "imma work it today".
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 27, 2010)

I wish I had a story to tell, I'm just past collerbone length. But Someday I will return to this thread with my own tales.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> I wish I had a story to tell, I'm just past collerbone length. But Someday I will return to this thread with my own tales.



You def will. I remember being shoulder length reading these. You will definitely get there.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 27, 2010)

starofsouth said:


> My hair is BSL and I feel like it is long, but my final goal is only a healthy blunt cut MBL to WL. Considering that I'm 5'1", my goals don't have as many inches between them.
> 
> I was so obsessed with weaves that no one except my weavologist had seen my hair in years. One day last year, I don't know what came over me but I called my sis and had her cut the weave out of my head. I had been texlaxed the entire time so I finally got a relaxer and rocked my hair in a Dominican blowout.
> 
> ...



LOL love that story!! When you get to your goal length are you going to wear it out more? Maybe it'll get you a ring! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait until im BSL+...I will insert my story in this thread then lol.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL You are too cute!  ....I'll be lurking too


----------



## Daeuiel (Nov 27, 2010)

I love this thread 

@D.Lisha, you are so beautiful in your siggy pic!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oooo Man I got another one.
So me and a long-term boyfriend broke up after...4 years. I was heartbroken. Over a span of a year, I didn't talk to him...see him...hear from him (other than the mandatory Happy Birthday text). I moped for the first few months, and the new love of my life became LHCF. I was sl, and *subconsciously* I always heard him over the time that we were together begging me to stop cutting my hair. I was in love with bobs and scissors. So I began bunning/cowashing...stopped straightening so often...and even dabbled in dating again. I swore that whenever he saw me again he was gonna wish he hadn't.  

Fastforward to August of this year. I got a random text (in the middle of dcing, lol) from him. Ignored. The next day (deep coned over night) He called. I took a deep breath and answered. He was sorry. He missed me. He wanted to see me. In my head I heard _Cha-ching! GOT YO A!_  LMBO! I hadn't straightened my hair since about May, and when I washed out my dc, blowdried n straightened...i was between APL and BSL. I stared at myself in the mirror...smirking as I put on my makeup. When he pulled up outside, i stepped outside n my heels, cute summer dress, n long, flowing hair. He hadn't seen me since my necklength bob. He was speechless. Terrified to hug me. My thoughts? _Eat your heart out, Sweetheart_. I walked up to him and gave him a long hug, and he leaned down and put his face in my hair. 

I'm pretty sure he didn't call me my name all night. I answered to beautiful, gorgeous, and sweetheart. 
O, btw. We are now working on year 5. 

Side Note- Thanking ExoticMommie for this THREAD!!!!!! It honestly keeps me going when I get discouraged. Thanks LOVE!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 28, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> I can't wait until im BSL+...I will insert my story in this thread then lol.



D.Lisha i KNOW you have some stories, lol. APL is an accomplishment too!



LoveLongLocks said:


> LOL You are too cute!  ....I'll be lurking too



And Lovelonglocks what are YOU lurking for with all that pretty hair?! lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 28, 2010)

Subbing...this thread is HOT!!! Thanks for the encouragement ladies!!!
Hopefully I will have a story or 2 by the time I'm MBL.


----------



## JFK (Nov 28, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> BUMP BUMP.
> 
> So my hair is bra-strap length. I hadn't straightened in a while, but I needed a little pick me up so i thought, "imma work it today".
> 
> ...




The visual of this is just too much LOL.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 28, 2010)

^LMBO
couldn't help it.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Nov 28, 2010)

alll Natural Beauty..ya story just made my day. I <3 this thread!! Keep 'em coming ladies!!!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Nov 28, 2010)

This is my FAVORITE thread!!! I came on this board to grow my hair but got distracted along the way by Off Topic and the Fitness forums LOL... so NOW I am ready to grow my hair using wigs. I LOVE THIS BOARD!!! I'm more than ready to get my grow on!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 30, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Oooo Man I got another one.
> So me and a long-term boyfriend broke up after...4 years. I was heartbroken. Over a span of a year, I didn't talk to him...see him...hear from him (other than the mandatory Happy Birthday text). I moped for the first few months, and the new love of my life became LHCF. I was sl, and *subconsciously* I always heard him over the time that we were together begging me to stop cutting my hair. I was in love with bobs and scissors. So I began bunning/cowashing...stopped straightening so often...and even dabbled in dating again. I swore that whenever he saw me again he was gonna wish he hadn't.
> 
> Fastforward to August of this year. I got a random text (in the middle of dcing, lol) from him. Ignored. The next day (deep coned over night) He called. I took a deep breath and answered. He was sorry. He missed me. He wanted to see me. In my head I heard _Cha-ching! GOT YO A!_  LMBO! I hadn't straightened my hair since about May, and when I washed out my dc, blowdried n straightened...i was between APL and BSL. I stared at myself in the mirror...smirking as I put on my makeup. When he pulled up outside, i stepped outside n my heels, cute summer dress, n long, flowing hair. He hadn't seen me since my necklength bob. He was speechless. Terrified to hug me. My thoughts? _Eat your heart out, Sweetheart_. I walked up to him and gave him a long hug, and he leaned down and put his face in my hair.
> ...



get it girl! if yal break up again though, don't cut off your hair to spite him.  keep that pretty hair! ♥


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Nov 30, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> get it girl! if yal break up again though, don't cut off your hair to spite him.  keep that pretty hair! ♥



giiiiiiirl...i'll break up with him before I cut off my hair
pssshhhh...5 years who? 

ETA: You're lookin reaaaaaaaaaal APL, girlie


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 30, 2010)

I flat ironed this week for a length check. Though my hair anorexia has me feeling like I have a TWA, I can see from the reactions I get (esp from men  ) that my hair is pretty long and special. Nothing beats seeing a man get stars in his eyes   when the wind blows through your hair!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i used to work it when my hair was APL...before LHCF...i used to go to the salon and get these curls all over the top of my head....and they were burgundy...i love color rinses...and walk through the mall like a model...you know how they step hard enough to make everything bounce?
> 
> Heads would turn HARD!!...I shoulda passed out neckbraces as i walked by!


 
Girl ur stories are so funnyi've seen this thread on more than one occasions and i just flip pass it and to think today wa one of my worst days at the office but y'all sure made me LOL in the office. You make me wanna have long hair so bad i'm swing my weave as if it's mine, lol can't help it a sista gotta dream big!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Nice thread EM! I hope one day my hair can cover the cleavage in my breasts too lol but the real reason I want longer hair is for all the haters that really don't think my hair will grow..they look at me all crazy when I talk about deep conditioning and protective styling. But when I'm MBL they are gonna want all my secrets! The thing I look forward too the most is having shoulder length spiral curls or APL curly rollersets


 

Im so with you on this one. I can't wait, i can't wait!!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I want waist length hair so I can tilt my head back and feel it tickle the top of my booty.(God help me for I am nuts)


 

WOIIIIIIIIIII girl u insane in the membrane, i laughed so hard my co-worker said calm down (insert my name)


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> *Girl please I'm not helping emancipate nobody* *once I get long hair* I've been trying for the past 3yrs to pass on information that I've learned from this site and all they do is laugh. So don't start asking once you see my hair blowing in the wind.


 
too darn funny


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 30, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> e*Girl please I'm not helping* *emancipate* *nobody* *once I get long hair* I've been trying for the past 3yrs to pass on information that I've learned from this site and all they do is laugh. So don't start asking once you see my hair blowing in the wind.


 
Too darn funny, laughed so hard i cried. You speak truth whn u say u've been telling them and they just won't listen or can't be bothered. My Little sister has curlier hair than i do and i can't wait till my hair reaches SL/APL then she be really asking me for tips or i might just see my products finishing way faster than they normally do.


----------



## JFK (Dec 1, 2010)

Just keeping this thread alive.  Thanks for the pic LadyP!  It really re-energized me in my hair journey.

NaturalBeauty, you are too much.  You need to be a comedic writer of some sort LOL.  I love reading your posts.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 2, 2010)

JFK said:


> Just keeping this thread alive. Thanks for the pic LadyP! It really re-energized me in my hair journey.
> 
> NaturalBeauty, you are too much. You need to be a comedic writer of some sort LOL. I love reading your posts.


 I second that! NaturalBeauty, your posts are hilarious. Post more stories please!!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2010)

PikiNiki said:


> I remember being at the salon last week to get a relaxer. It was a Saturday, and due to my stylist over-booking her clients as usual, it was pretty packed. My hair was 22 wks post and I looked like I had a lion mane, lol! It was a big tangled mess.
> 
> A couple of them commented on how much hair I had, but most of them kept looking with that disgusted look on their faces. Once my hair was texlaxed and detangled I could feel the stares as I sat in my stylist's chair.
> 
> ...




*PRICELESS!!!*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 2, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I flat ironed this week for a length check. Though my hair anorexia has me feeling like I have a TWA, I can see from the reactions I get (esp from men  ) that my hair is pretty long and special. Nothing beats seeing a man get stars in his eyes   when the wind blows through your hair!



Now THAT'S some LONG HAIR   

Love the expression, too!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so inspired with all these wonderful stories, can't wait to get my new phone with camera so i can take pics all the time. I'd love to inspire some1 someday and yes have that swaggin hair like some of you ladies on here do. Oh i'm too looking forward to the glares and stank eye stares from those crazy green eyed women.....smh, LP, DLEWIS, SUMMER, JANET(loving those highlights), too many to name but all the long haired Divas here thumbs up cause you've given me much hope.


----------



## luvbighair (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, I'll share lol...(FYI: my hair is not "LHCF long")

So, this is my first semester at a majority-white school and I'm usually PS'ing. For the first part of the semester, I was in a weave. And when I took that out, I'm twisted and bunned on a regular basis. Like, my ends haven't seen the world for a few months. 

Well, I'm BSL natural and my hair is pretty thick (i slack on my LHCF pics, so just take my word for it lol), so I decided to blow-dry my hair for change.

I blowdried it and put it in two french braids. [sidenote: although I'm a 4B natural, my hair responds well to heat, so it gets relatively straight w/lots of body doing this <----just the way I like it ] Later on that day, I went to watch the boxing fight with some of my white guy friends. Before I left, I undid the braids, so I was left with realllllly pretty soft waves that fell nicely w/ body at APL. 

When I walked into the apartment, 8 eyes were looking at me LOL. It was so funny because they've NEVER seen my hair out so they probably didn't know I had so much of it. I was acting like it was a regular day lol, like "what are yall looking at?" They're like, "your hair...." (eyes fixed). One of them said, "its like, volum...voluminous" lol. I'm like oh yea, I have alot of hair. "You never wear it out." Nope. "It's niiiiice." lol, thx guys. 

Right before that, I went somewhere with 3 of my black guy friends. I walked in (real regular of course lol) and they're like

Black guy friends: "You have alotta hair"
Me: (nonchalant reply) uh huh.
Black guy friends: why don't you wear it out more??!
Me: cuz I'm trying to grow it out and it's realy cold, so I dont want my hair to break off.
Black guy friends: oh...can I touch it?
Me: um, sure.
Black guy friends: feels niiiice. 
Me: thanks.

HHG Ladies


----------



## HairTemptress (Dec 3, 2010)

this thread is giving me LIFE

bumpidy bump bump

i need to read more im gonna have stories for you ladies after Christmas when i relax after a 4mo stretch....i think im MBL yall...yea!!!..lol.


----------



## kinkylove (Dec 6, 2010)

teacherjess said:


> :Ya'll know what? Here's what I want to do one day (I'm between NL and SL currently, aiming for APL or longer):
> 
> 
> 1. Be (with girlfriends of course) in a store trying on a coat/shirt/jacket and be wearing my hair down and have to dramatically flip my hair from underneath the coat/shirt/jacket. I want my friends, salesgirls, errybody watchin'!!
> ...


 
LOVE IT!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 7, 2010)

Been gone for the holidays, but your welcome sweetie.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 8, 2010)

exoticmommie, your hair is gawgus!
share stories! no holding out O..P.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

Cute stories...


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 8, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> exoticmommie, your hair is gawgus!
> share stories! no holding out O..P.



Thanks again! 

I guess I have a story to share, it's not about long hair though, (since I am  right at APL, I won't claim it till I am past it) it's more so about healthy hair. When I went home for the holidays. Everyone kept asking me if that is my real hair, or if it was all of my hair.  And then asked about my hair care practices, and then when I would tell that I still relaxed every 3 months. Their mouth would drop. They said it was so full and healthy. They would then ask what I used and how long I left it on for. (MizaniBB mild and 20 minutes) One of my aunts who is natural just stared at me for a minute in shock. I couldn't tell if it was good or bad though. LOL!

My father in law, was on of the many folks who is asked me if that was my real hair. And I was like yes, and he said yeah, cause you paid for it right? And then laughed. I looked at him like this , and said no it's all my hair. And he was like I was just joking. 

Really now?  I told my mom and she said he wasn't joking, until he saw your face. LOL.


Janet, how come you aren't sharing stories, or did I miss something.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 8, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> . I looked at him like this , and said no it's all my hair. And he was like I was just joking.
> 
> Really now?  I told my mom and she said he wasn't joking, until he saw your face. LOL.
> 
> ...



lmbo! hey  doesn't it feel amazing to reach a goal? lol reading the first post of this thread, you salivated for apl..I love it!

n janet is being ridiculous with her hair anorexia! lol.


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 8, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> lmbo! hey  doesn't it feel amazing to reach a goal? lol reading the first post of this thread, you salivated for apl..I love it!
> 
> n janet is being ridiculous with her hair anorexia! lol.



Yes it does!! But it's kinda like you don't believe it. That's why I can't believe it till it is past it. 

And Janet needs to get it together, and come back with some stories so we can salivate. 

LOL.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Yes it does!! But it's kinda like you don't believe it. That's why I can't believe it till it is past it.
> 
> *And Janet needs to get it together, and come back with some stories so we can salivate. *LOL.



Girl...I'm telling you, I can't really share too much because everyone around me adds to my hairnorexiaohwell:erplexed

Seriously, as I commented in a previous thread, my friends and family, those that I would think would notice my growth look at my hair (when it's straightened) and I'm so excited about the growth and they say to me, "'Girl, it's pretty, but it's always been long"- This- coming from my mom and she knows good and well that I haven't had hair down to my brastrap since I was in early high school (over 15 years ago)...I was full SL for ages...I don't get it...

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes because they make me feel like I'm going crazy...So, ladies...no stories till I reach WL...Sorry!!! I just don't think that my hair is long...I know...But I'm LOVING ya'lls stories though!!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 9, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Girl...I'm telling you, I can't really share too much because everyone around me adds to my hairnorexiaohwell:erplexed
> 
> Seriously, as I commented in a previous thread, my friends and family, those that I would think would notice my growth look at my hair (when it's straightened) and I'm so excited about the growth and they say to me, "'Girl, it's pretty, but it's always been long"- This- coming from my mom and she knows good and well that I haven't had hair down to my brastrap since I was in early high school (over 15 years ago)...I was full SL for ages...I don't get it...
> 
> I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes because they make me feel like I'm going crazy...So, ladies...no stories till I reach WL...Sorry!!! I just don't think that my hair is long...I know...But I'm LOVING ya'lls stories though!!!



That is weird. To me it comes off as if instead of trying to acknowledge your progress and and congratulate you. They are trying to basically, diminish it. It's a good way to say it's pretty, and then KIM. 

Well I am hoping you get to WL soon! So you can finally come and share stories. I am mad though you won't share at least one. 

What will you do when you hit WL and you have new stories to tell, to where you forget the old ones. You should share them all!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> That is weird. To me it comes off as if instead of trying to acknowledge your progress and and congratulate you. They are trying to basically, diminish it. It's a good way to say it's pretty, and then KIM.
> 
> Well I am hoping you get to WL soon! So you can finally come and share stories. I am mad though you won't share at least one.
> 
> What will you do when you hit WL and you have new stories to tell, to where you forget the old ones. You should share them all!



Don't worry!!! I will remember them all and I won't mind sharing!!!!LOL!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 9, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Girl...I'm telling you, I can't really share too much because everyone around me adds to my hairnorexiaohwell:erplexed
> 
> Seriously, as I commented in a previous thread, my friends and family, those that I would think would notice my growth look at my hair (when it's straightened) and I'm so excited about the growth and they say to me, "'Girl, it's pretty, but it's always been long"- This- coming from my mom and she knows good and well that I haven't had hair down to my brastrap since I was in early high school (over 15 years ago)...I was full SL for ages...I don't get it...
> 
> I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes because they make me feel like I'm going crazy...So, ladies...no stories till I reach WL...Sorry!!! I just don't think that my hair is long...I know...But I'm LOVING ya'lls stories though!!!



 lol Janet my fam is like that too. They finally acknowledge my long hair recently (well who knows since i trimmed though) but before I was like look i'm waist length and they were like umm that's not waist length (hl =wl to them) you've always had long hair so, why are you so excited? My fams perspection is very different from others.


oh I've missed church gor a couple of months and someone was asking my mom about me she said '_where is the little girl_ (i am 22)_with the long pretty hair_'  abd last time I was at church I had someone tell me '_next time i see you'll be sitting on all that hair_.' 

Oh and a couple of weeks ago I had my hand resting on my hip and i flipped it up and I could grab my hair without moving it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 15, 2010)

*More stories pleeease!*


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 15, 2010)

posted in the wrong thread!!!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 15, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Girl...I'm telling you, I can't really share too much because everyone around me adds to my hairnorexiaohwell:erplexed
> 
> Seriously, as I commented in a previous thread, my friends and family, those that I would think would notice my growth look at my hair (when it's straightened) and I'm so excited about the growth and they say to me, "'Girl, it's pretty, but it's always been long"- This- coming from my mom and she knows good and well that I haven't had hair down to my brastrap since I was in early high school (over 15 years ago)...I was full SL for ages...I don't get it...
> 
> I feel like I'm in the twilight zone sometimes because they make me feel like I'm going crazy...So, ladies...no stories till I reach WL...Sorry!!! I just don't think that my hair is long...I know...But I'm LOVING ya'lls stories though!!!


Omg this is my same scenario! When I reach WL, its gonna b on and poppin!!


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## equestrian (Feb 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## lushlady (Feb 13, 2011)

One of my favorite threads.  Hope more stories are shared.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2011)

My hair is only at APL so not long by any means. But I get a lot of people, black, white, asian telling me how healthy my hair is. I get a lot of:-

"Your hair is so shiny, how do you do that" and
"Your hair looks so soft and healthy" and
"Your hair looks like it's weave" 

I was talking to this guy who just assumed my hair was weave. My roots were straigtened and just a few loose curls at the ends. When I revealed that my hair is mine he said. "wow that's very impressive considering all I ever see on black women are weaves. At least that's one thing you're not paying tax for." I laughed.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine isn't the typical type story for this thread. My granny that I lived with until I was 5 & is sooo special to me was so upset the 1st time I cut my hair when I was a teenager. She has had a permanent bald spot since before I was born b/c of her nerves & has always worn a wig. 

She's old school & thinks that women should never cut their hair. The last time I was at my mom's I flat ironed my hair in the same room she was in watching t.v. I kept catching her staring at me. I was like grandma, what's wrong? She was like, "your hair sure is pretty and long. I don't think it was _that_ long even when you were little. You're not gonna cut it are you?" 

It made me feel good that grandma got some enjoyment from my hair & her compliment meant the world to me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 23, 2011)

So funny, when I first started growing my hair- all I would hear from my cousins were jokes about how I am doing all this nonsense to my hair and I was still bald. Well, the other day- I was at church and my hair was fully straightened. I'm only APL now, but one of my cousins pulled me aside, calling me Repunzel, and asked me what I was doing to make my hair grow so long. After I wrote down a reggie for her, she said she and my other cousin were joking about my hair. I was bracing myself for the negativity when she said, "we were saying that your hair is so long now- next week when we see you at church, your hair will be down to your waist."

I went from being the butt of all jokes because I had no hair, to being the butt of jokes because I have long hair.   I can dig it!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

for more long haired ladies!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I can't believe I've been bypassing this thread!! I guess it's because it was addressed to "Long hair ladies". This thread is hilarious!  I'm still reading through all the posts. I'm on page 12 and decided I MUST subscribe to this one.
> 
> I WISH my hair was long enough to share some stories but, with the long-haired divas sharing so far, I'm not worthy.
> 
> ...


 
Ok. I ain't do none of that. But wait til I'm full HL! THEN! THEN I'm gonna be killin it! 

But seriously, let me get a couple more inches by my birthday towards the end of June. What??!! Please don't let me run into anybody because I will be in full stank. Ok?! My body is coming together, my hair is talkin... oh, I'll be in full Diva mode, ladies. And then I'll be back with some stories. But in the meantime, keep 'em coming, ladies. This thread is great!


----------



## Janet' (May 3, 2011)

NJoy That is too funny!!! If anyone is officially long haired and can officially whip her hair, it's you, my dear!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

Gimme two mo' years!! Imma be right back witchy'all!  

I'm already at the collarbone. 

Be afraid....be very afraid...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 20, 2011)

I just had a though. When my hair was tipping hip length, my hair finally felt long...like uniquely long. When I walked around the house with wet hair, I could felt it touching my lower back where my butt and hip meet. It felt sexy. I can't wait to be hip length again.


----------



## GraceV (May 20, 2011)

Y'all make me want to go and cowash and DC right.now. Great stories ladies!


----------



## NJoy (May 20, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> I just had a though. When my hair was tipping hip length, my hair finally felt long...like uniquely long. When I walked around the house with wet hair, I could felt it touching my lower back where my butt and hip meet. It felt sexy. I can't wait to be hip length again.



:reddancer:

Oh how I look forward to knowing what that feels like.  The thought of it is very motivating!


----------



## fitnessmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

Bumping this thread because I love it. 

Only one little story to share even though I'm not long-haired in my mind yet ~ walking through the park last week & 2 ladies were standing at a bench. When I passed I overheard them say "Her hair is hella pretty. You think it's hers??" I've never heard my hair commented on before. I was cheesing really big and flipped my head over and pulled my hair into a high bun right on top of my head and fanned myself like I was getting too hot. I loved doing that. =)


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 2, 2011)

I love my long hair. It finally feels longish now. I can't believe it took growing it to almost 2 inches to the crack of my behind before it felt like it though. It covers my upper body when I sit down.I love feeling it on the back of my arms. It has grown past my breast so it covers them easily now. It almost touches my thigh when I am sitting. It still has hella body and I like running my fingers through my hair and feeling it rub against me.
   It looks so healthy. I finally have accepted my naturally chocolate colored hair. I think that my hair being long and healthy is complimented by my natural color. It's so soft. I can't believe my hair is as long and as healthy as it is now. I am also looking forward to the day that I'm 100% natural, whenever that day may be. No one has to tell me, I already know my natural hair would be fiyah . 
  I really appreciate a lot of the information I got from different people on this site. I've truly learned a lot.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 2, 2011)

Love this thread! Saving my spot for 2012


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jun 2, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Love this thread! Saving my spot for 2012


 
Me and you both girl. I will be on fiyahhhh


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so glad I saw this thread today!  I need somebody to tell this to and nobody in real life cares, lol.  So, this morning I went to the supermarket.  My hair is still straight cuz I got a tu this week and I trimmed it. My longest layer is about 1.5-2" from BSL, but it's super-fine, so the hair anorexia is STRONG.   Anyways, in the cab on the way to the store, I noticed that I was leaning on my hair.  Like, I couldn't move my head until I sat up. So, in my mind, I was feeling like, wow, I'm really doing something with all this research, products, dc'ing, etc, go me!  I never expect anybody to stare or say anything cuz it looks so blah when it's straight (thin, lifeless, just over-all _fatigued_), but the cab thing was a personal triumph, so I was pleased.  That would have been enough for today.

Well.  We get there and, first thing, an African dude who worked there stopped what he was doing and stared.  Second, a latina who might have been working or shopping, I couldn't tell, kinda looked, rolled her eyes, and went back to what she was doing.  I wasn't sure if all that was hair-related or not, so :shrug: I went ahead and shopped.  As I was leaving, two older black ladies walked past me, and, YES!, thank you Jesus and the entire assemblage of angels, one of them stared at my hair, for like, 10-15 seconds too long!!  

*I finally got weave-checked!!!* 

Now, I don't have any prepared remarks because I was so not expecting such an honor but, _*ahem*_ I would like to thank LHCF, Wen, and Aphogee 2 min. for making my sad little over-processed hair into the up-and-coming starlet that she is today. This summer it's gon be on and poppin! _ *sniffles and wipes single dramatic tear, flips hair, exits stage right*_


----------



## kupenda (Jun 3, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> I've heard of hair porn but this thread is like hair erotica. :Blush2:
> 
> *subscribing*



I was thinking the same thing!! Im at work and snuck off to read it like a crackhead that just got a taste. Y'all are taking care of me lol. I'm good! Hair erotica at it's finest


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF...I'm addicted!!


----------



## MysteryMermaid (Jun 6, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't have a story. I was just looking at some old pictures of my hair and I wanted to post the pictures.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words!
> 
> ...


 -------------------------------------------------------


In, the first pic, the side of your face looks like Lisaraye's daughter Kai.


----------



## Mathewmn (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait either 

Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## Loveygram (Jun 6, 2011)

Still love this thread Ladies  .


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 6, 2011)

Loveygram said:


> Still love this thread Ladies  .



Me too!


----------



## MysteryMermaid (Jun 11, 2011)

Will dance to hear more stories.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 19, 2011)

bumping for more stories


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 19, 2011)

More stories please!! XD


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bumping! It's summertime, so I'd like to hear more stories please!!


----------



## Burbujas (Jul 19, 2011)

Love love love this thread!!! Keep the stories coming ladies. I'm currently only at APL and although my hair has never been this long I don't have any stories to share yet, but just wait until 2013 !


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!  This is still one of my favorite threads!

My story from a few weeks ago:

I bun through the week, but on the weekends, I've pretty much been wearing a banana clip ponytail like the pic in my siggy.  Well, I guess from the front you can't tell I have any hair (I never thought about that! ).  Anyway, I was at a reception desk in an office building getting some directions from the security guard.  There were two other ladies behind the desk with her.

I finished talking to her and as I turned to walk  away, the three of them gasped at the same time.  Then one of them said "ooooohhhhhh, girl where did you get all that hair???"  I told her that I grew it.    They were so nice and we started talking about hair.  I gave them a few websites to look at, but not this one. 

Hey, I figure if they really want to get serious about growing hair, they'll end up here just like the rest of us did!


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Sep 25, 2011)

Kindly bumping.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never been in this thread (that I can remember). I must sift through to see what it's about.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> *I finally got weave-checked!!!*


It's a great feeling. One of my coworkers checked me the other day. I was glowing inside when it happened. I was rocking a juicy bun.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 26, 2011)

wow...you sis didn't know you......


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2011)

MysteryMermaid said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> In, the first pic, the side of your face looks like Lisaraye's daughter Kai.



Really? I don't see it. She's a cute girl thank God LOL I was afraid to google her ha ha


----------



## Incognitus (Sep 26, 2011)

divachyk said:


> It's a great feeling. One of my coworkers checked me the other day. I was glowing inside when it happened. I was rocking a juicy bun.



divachyk Please share the story... details, details...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> @divachyk Please share the story... details, details...


@Icognitus, I was rocking the style in my avatar. One of my employees who happens to be of another race  questioned if it was all my hair because my hair looked exceptionally big. She and I discuss all things hair and makeup and she was just amazed how big my hair was.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

i just read a couple random posts from this thread and holy crap is it motivation!! i feel like ive been in apl purgatory for a couple months but MAN I just need to push on through!!! LOVE this thread!!! (i really want to straighten but I'm scared because I need a trim.... so i will trim this week or next and straighten in a few months so i dont get disappointed)

love this thread, once again.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

oh, i have a couple stories but i am never really swangin my hair! sometimes i even wear my shrunken hair and i get guys being like " I LOVE YOUR HAIR  " and im like  or when i wore a blown out braid out to work and my boss was like, you have a lot of hair!! ladies iwas on cloud nine. maaaaaaaaaan i need to get my flirt game on point because sometimes i dont know how to respond when a cute guy compliments me. im squandering potential!!!!!!


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to share!!

SO!! I just recently reached APL and while it is a significant milestone in my journey (longest length ever…woot woot) it isn't like...for REAL long just yet in *my* eyes. 

ANYWHO!! 

I straightened my hair this past Monday for an event I had Tues. and Wed.; I go to work and run into my friend, we were chatting about I don't know what and out of the blue he says something about my weave. I say this is mine (as I toss for emphasis) and start laughing; anyone who knows him, knows he likes to joke, so I assumed the kid was playing. After I finished laughing from a good healthy placed, I looked up at homie and he was giving me the Baby Louis side eye on the STRENGTH!! And it hit me, dude really thinks I have a full on weave. I was taken aback... 1) Of ALL people this could have come from, I was SUPER surprised it came from him. Mainly because he KNOWS (at least I thought he KNEW) how hair obsessed I truly am, 2) My hair is far from thick an lush (I refuse to say "t---" any longer) which I automatically equate with weave, and 3) my hair is APL.....

When he finally allowed himself to believe it was my hair (I showed scalp)...he got super animated saying in a stage whisper (we at work) "That's big stuff! I KNEW you had that Indian in you...The cheekbones... the hair!! The last time I saw you, you had a fade!! Now you got crop...Big stuff!" --- Don't judge him ya'll he was JUST being silly.

In any case, although the whole matter was surprising coming from him, I was happy it came from him because after all the jokes, we got to chat about my hair and what I've been doing--- he actually listened and added some thoughtful commentary...lol. Turns out he was used to seeing me with my natural hair or a protective style ; so to him..I HAD JUST had the BC.

LOL...good times.

~S~


----------



## lustrous (Sep 26, 2011)

bumpity BUMP!


----------



## caramel26Uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Am past SL now, yesterday I was making sexy move in front of the mirror and purposely moving my head in slow motion. I already love the way my hair swings.
exoticmommie am in the same boat as you; always wishing am MBL. I hope to get there soon.


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 26, 2011)

Back in the day when I was a regular at salons, there were many a time that I ended up being the shop entertainment as other stylists and patrons stared while I was getting my hair pressed.

My most recent hair incident was when an old man told me not to ever cut my hair as I was leaving Publix.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=552753&highlight=pigtails+baseball+cap


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Sep 28, 2011)

So... my hair got caught in the seatbelt a few days ago.
The musical theme for this moment would have been Ecstacy, Barry White. 
I NEVER knew what yall meant when you said "I knew my hair was getting long when it got caught in the seatbelt"...
I'm thinkin.. what the h are yall doin? *NB does mental images of possibilities in her head* I could never get it. I feel there are others just as confused as me. Let me help.  Picture it.



*NB in car with boyfriend, takes off seatbelt. Hair riiiides with the seatbelt up into the ... uhh.. seatbelt...reserver... thing. Lol. This is probably why you guys never explained it, huh? 

Anyways, I go from being incredibly angry at the pulling of my hair to :heated:... extrememly excited  ... A lightbulb moment, truly. My bf was like... 

Lol whatever. Screw him. #LongHairClub baaaby!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> So... my hair got caught in the seatbelt a few days ago.
> The musical theme for this moment would have been Ecstacy, Barry White.
> I NEVER knew what yall meant when you said "I knew my hair was getting long when it got caught in the seatbelt"...
> I'm thinkin.. what the h are yall doin? *NB does mental images of possibilities in her head* I could never get it. I feel there are others just as confused as me. Let me help.  Picture it.
> ...


 
 Priceless!!!! I wish I could've seen BF's face.  Like what...the...hayl????


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess it's my turn i have a few other stories i might come back and share. 

I remember a couple of years back when i stopped by wagreens before work to grab a drink. I know it was summer and i must have had my hair down. Anyway, you know how the doors open automatically.....well the security guard was in front. He followed me to my aisle and basicly told me he just had to tell me how when i entered through the automatic doors it was like a scene out of a movie, with the wind blowing through my hair as if i was walking in slow motion....lmao!!!

I was creeped out at the time so i nervouslly smiled, nodded and said thank you. I though this is guy was a damn weirdo. By the time i made it to work i was seeing it more as the compliment it was meant to be.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2011)

I just love these stories!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL!! I should wear my hair out more often and see if I get any stories! I'm not waist length but it would still be fun to see if I get anything for that matter. I'm in wigs 104% of the time. The people at my work place has never seen me without my wig. Recently I wore a bun for 3 consecutive days that I haven't worn since the 5th grade (deathly afraid of buns erplexed ) to work and people were actually shocked that I had hair on my head!  Uhm okay! But I was flattered in a weird way. But when I get WL (my goal) OOOooMMMmmmGGGggeEEEeee it's on baby!!!!!!!!!!! I"m going to get a nice silk roller set and saran wrap and wooooork it!! 

I love this thread! Any more recent stories ladies? I've been a long time lurker but I'm subscribed now so leh'go!


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe you have experienced this: you are wearing your hair down, it's a good hair day, and you are buying a shampoo.You feel kinda... observed, lol. A minute after the woman behind you is analising the shampoo you just bought. I had my hair in a braidout yesterday. A blond and a Chinese girl were very observing me, trying to pretend they weren't. They both went to suspiciously study the Giovanni shampoo afterwards. LOL (I went back to check of course as it was too funny)


----------



## lushlady (Nov 6, 2011)

I went to an expo in DC yesterday.  It was geared toward black women so of course there were all kinds of hair vendors there.  One of the DC area dominican salons was there and one of the ladies stopped me to talk to me and give me her flyer.  The whole time she was talking to me she was staring at my bun that was high atop my head and very full. It was like she was a wolf and my bun was a sheep.  It made me smile a little.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought this would be apropos for this thread 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADltlAXYOXY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2011)

yessssssss I love her!!! She is so genuine in her videos! She truly is a hair 'crush'.


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 13, 2011)

more stories please...


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2011)

bumping for more.....


----------



## My Friend (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello....hello....hello


----------



## NJoy (Dec 7, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I thought this would be apropos for this thread
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADltlAXYOXY&feature=channel_video_title



This is definitely my hair "crush".  One day. One day!


----------



## My Friend (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting......................


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Feb 2, 2012)

I want more.


----------



## sherrimberri (Feb 2, 2012)

Me too. Luv this thread!


----------



## StarScream35 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sista, hold tight, I know you will get there. Never doubt. The funny thing is once you have grown your hair waist length a few, it becomes a been there done that type of thing. I think the best part is getting there. I've had my hair to my waist a few times so right now I'm just letting it grow. Here are my experiences with long hair and you will experience this too!! 

Getting my hair caught in the car door and car window.........OUCH!!! 

Longer detangling sessions. LAWD 

Whispers that sound like this.........Is that her hair or I wonder which number that is

I look forward to the sistas who put their hand in my head at the same time asking if it's weave. Please please please ask before you touch. 100% of the time I will say yes, I promise! 

Stares from whites and Asians and sometimes even comments and questions. 

The are you mixed with something question. 

Long shedded hairs that end up in your underwear and you don't know its there until it starts to tickle at the wrong place and wrong time........Ya know when you can't make it to the bathroom to see what the hey it is. 

I don't go to black salons anymore but when I did, there was the constant pressure from stylists to cut my hair. Shut Up Already!!! 

What else?? Hmm......oh yeah I look forward to the deep burning desire to get it cut into a bob or short do because no matter what, it never fails that when I grow my hair long short cuts become enticing and look good on EVERYBODY! 


Oh, how could I forget, the endless hate from sistas who believe they cannot grow their hair long. OMG..............I've been hated on so much I could write a book. Watch out for this because jealousy is an evil thing that causes people to do stupid stuff.


----------



## Tangles (Feb 3, 2012)

Long time lurker here!  I just want y'all to know that if it takes me until I'm 80 years old to get some long hurr, I'm coming back with a story...even  from the nursing home


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for bumping ladies!!! It's keeping people inspired.


----------



## Boujoichic (Feb 4, 2012)

My hair felt long for about a week after I made BSL now I want more! lol hairexia has set in. I protective style in weaves over the summer I had a long curly weave. I removed my weave and wore a wash and go that had shrunken up to my shoulders to work one day. At lunch my coworkers were asking me if I cut my hair apparently my curly weave had them fooled. I explained that before my hair was a weave but I tried to explain to them that my hair was longer then SL but that curly hair shrinks so it looks shorter. The next week I decided to straighten my hair I hadn't straightened since about April and It was now October. I was walking through the building making my own wind hair just blowing back and my theme music playing in my head. Last time I had straightened I was Apl I was now touching BSL and feeling so good I sat down at my desk and my coworkers stood up to look. I got called Miss Long hair don't care and the girl who asked previously if I had cut my hair when I did my wash and go actually raked her fingers through my hair trying to feel  tracks I was like "It's mine girl" lol. Another girl who sits across from me asked "Can I touch it" I was like ok and she just patted it real quick and was like "Its so soft!" I was really flattered. Everyone is still amazed by how much my hair shrinks when its curly.
My long term goal is WL but I was just looking at a few of the ladies who posted in this threads hair and I may have to change that to HL I'm getting greedy


----------



## JudithO (Feb 4, 2012)

Before I went natural.. SL is the longest I ever remember my hair... Right now I'm about BSB natural but my hair shrinks so much I still think it's SL until I pull it down. The truth is I don't know how to have long hair... I still get a rush each time I pull my hair down... lol... This year though... I plan to wear more styles to show off my length... lol.. I need to get used to this... 

So the other day.. this girl was talking about her mum's hair.. 

she said ... "OMG Judith my mum's hair is soo long... like as long as your hair.... in less than a year she'll have hair almost as long as mine".... BTW her hair is not even SL.....

 I just giggled and kept it moving....


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 16, 2012)

ME ME! I have a story!! (copied from another thread)

My hair is a little longer than SL so of course it's not long by any standard. I got my hair colored and flatironed 2 weeks ago for the first time since I went natural. My hair was looking good! Full of body and swangin' (If I do say so myself!). Even my stylist was shocked by how long my hair was compared to my TWA.

Anyway, after I left the salon, I was leaving a store. I walked to my car just as the wind is blowing, and blowing my hair behind me . I got into my car and was about to pull into traffic when this white man comes running toward my car flagging me down. Of course I thought there was something wrong with my car. So I stopped, rolled down my windows and asked him what's going on. He said: "I just had to tell that you are hot! I hope you're not offended or anything. That's all." and with that he waved and kept on walking. That made my week!


----------



## growbaby (Apr 22, 2012)

Buuuuuuump! Anyone???


----------



## felic1 (Apr 24, 2012)

um bump dee dee bump, um bump dee dee bump!!!


----------



## fitnessmommy (Apr 25, 2012)

My parents saw how long my hair really is for the first time last month.  

I live 2 hours away & don't see them much but was there visiting and had my hair in my standard bun. My mom said "Wow, that's a lot of hair. Take it down." So, I did and she stretched it down to see how long it was and I'm a solid BSL.  She called my dad over to look too and they were verrrrry surprised and also proud.  I always had dammmmmaged hair since I discovered bleach and relaxers in high school. 

It tickled me to see how proud of my hair they were, lol.


----------



## thehappyserver (Apr 25, 2012)

I  love this thread! Can't wait until I have a story of my own to post!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Apr 25, 2012)

fitnessmommy said:
			
		

> My parents saw how long my hair really is for the first time last month.
> 
> I live 2 hours away & don't see them much but was there visiting and had my hair in my standard bun. My mom said "Wow, that's a lot of hair. Take it down." So, I did and she stretched it down to see how long it was and I'm a solid BSL.  She called my dad over to look too and they were verrrrry surprised and also proud.  I always had dammmmmaged hair since I discovered bleach and relaxers in high school.
> 
> It tickled me to see how proud of my hair they were, lol.



I'm glad that they were proud you don't get that response very much mostly jealousy


----------



## wheezy807 (May 1, 2012)

This past weekend at my aunt's repast my sister (22) leaned toward me and said,`You see, my hair is starting to caught up with your hair now.' She's neck length and I'm midback length. I didn't have the heart to tell her it would be a loooooooong time.  I decided to let her have her moment. So I just smiled back and said, `Oh yeah!' in a surprised tone. She's so cute, lol!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 1, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> This past weekend at my aunt's repast my sister (22) leaned toward me and said,`You see, my hair is starting to caught with your hair now.' She's neck length and I'm midback length. I didn't have the heart to tell her it would be a loooooooong time. I decided to let her have her moment. So I just smiled back and said, `Oh yeah!' in a surprised tone. She's so cute, lol!


 I gotta wonder how long was her hair before.


----------



## sunnieb (May 1, 2012)

Today is the first time I've worn my BSL hair down and totally straight.

I'm loving the stares and questions.  It's windy today and I'm sure to walk and hold my head where my hair just blows carefree in the breeze.

Some folk still  believe I'm a straightened natural because I stretch my relaxers without heat.  So I go from a mountain of newgrowth to bone straight when I relax.

I love being walking proof that relaxed hair can grow long and healthy no matter how damaged your hair was before.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## wheezy807 (May 1, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Today is the first time I've worn my BSL hair down and totally straight.
> 
> I'm loving the stares and questions.  It's windy today and I'm sure to walk and hold my head where my hair just blows carefree in the breeze.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that long hair blowing in the wind is a head turner, always. I've had guys chase me up the street only to ask me if it's real.


----------



## sunnieb (May 1, 2012)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that long hair blowing in the wind is a head turner, always. I've had guys chase me up the street only to ask me if it's real.



Get outta here!  Is long hair on a black woman that fascinating and powerful???  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff (May 1, 2012)

i LOVE this thread! Ive been crackin up at almost every response ive read.

Long healthy hair is definetley fun. Im a whole nother person when my hair is straight. My DIVA comes out lol. I feel like i have an alter ego lmbo. I cant relate on the whole shower bit  because when my hair touches water the shrinkage is unbelievable. You would never be able to tell how long my hair really is when its curly or wet in any way. 

But when i do my mini twist outs, (or when I straighten it and I'm layin in bed and try and sit up but my hair gets stuck and I try and act all annoyed like I don't like it LOL) i feel like Rapunzel lol. Maybe thats a little extreme! But you get my point. I think what i love the most is the weight of my hair i feel against my back. It feels so heavy and thick annd strong. Like in those hair commercials where those girls have their hair tied to a bar handle or a car bumper and when they walk away it completely breaks off the car bumper! lol i always thought that was hilarious for hair to feel that strong but it feels great.

I havent persoanlly expereinced hatred, or jealousy. Maybe because I don't care or pay attention enough to what other ppl think to notice. But nothing but love has come my way. Allot fo curious people though wondering how my hair is as long as it is. The people at work are amazed lol. They started callin me foxy cleopatra from the austin powers movie. they say i should go under cover because i change up my hair so much they cant keep up. One minute its huge and all over my head and the next its twisted up put back, then they come back to work on monday and its straight  BSL-MBL and they like  ... how d you do that??? But thats whats cool about our hair..we can do so much with it. When its long we can walk around feelin like america's next top model and somebody just did a total makeover on us...and just as quick we can go back our roots and create sculptures out of our hair lmbo.

Growing it out is the best part though. Experiencing the different lengths and loving it at the length its currently at. ^.^ My parents weren't so for me goin natural. They personally like the straight sleek look. But I'm happy to see there faces when they see my hair and realize what taking care of it will do. It feels good to be an inspiration to others.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 18, 2012)

I got my hair straightened over the weekend last Friday. So many stories came from that lol... My hair's a little longer than full SL now so not long by MY or LHCF standards but I digress. On the stories!

-My brother who hasn't seen my hair straight since my big chop was home over the weekend and asked me to pick him up from the airport. When he saw me he said he liked the color and that my hair looks very nice. As we were wondering around the airport I was walking ahead of him and he said: "Is that ALL your hair?" I was surprised and said yes, it's all mine w/o extensions. He smiled all big, shook his head said: "Nice!" I was so happy!!

-Earlier that same day, I was taking a walk. I walked past some building and saw my reflection in some of the windows. My hair was behind my back, behaving, blowing in the wind and looking gorgeous! I was so shocked I couldn't stop staring! I must have been too into myself because just then I missed a step and almost broke my ankle! I looked around and luckily no one was there. But I burst out laughing at my foolishness anyway.

-Yesterday (Sunday) one of oldest friends came over. She's one of the girls who doubted me when I started my hair journey. Anyway I had my hair pulled and pinned over one shoulder. She came right over, asked me if I was wearing a weave. I said no, then took out the pins to show her. I said: "Feel free to look". So she basically weave checked me and started playing in my hair. I just laughed and shook my head.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 30, 2012)

Bump …

Bump …

Bump …


----------



## felic1 (Jun 30, 2012)

we really should bump this some more!!!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw this thread bumped up last night, just giving it another bump.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am looking forward to the day when I can have a lovely posting of my special hair in this thread!!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 30, 2012)

I just found this thread and have been lmao for 2 days!!! I'm only up to page 22, but if any of y'all beautiful ladies wanna throw in some updates, i'm more than happy to keep reading. Tia!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 3, 2012)

Bump …

Bump …

Bump …


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Aug 4, 2012)

Come on y'all!


----------



## constance (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, I'll go.  I usually wear my hair in a bun and it's usually in a shrunken natural state so when I straighten (1-2x a year) I’m usually surprised at the new length. I also do not know how to manage it.  The last time I straightened in June I found that I couldn’t comb it all the way down.  I was like, “What?!” I had to bring half of it over my shoulder and comb that way and then sort of swing it back and then do the same for the other side.  The end result was a bunch of miniparts in the last 5-6 inches as I could not figure out how to get a smooth and uniform look. (See what I mean in my avatar/profile pic above).  I'm not complaining but it was an odd threshold I'd never approached before.

Also, when I had it down for those 2 dys I was walking around with my head so straight I thought my neck would snap. It was just weird having that additional weight/length back there. I remember having that same feeling when I went from sl to apl, but I must admit that this felt even better.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 26, 2012)

constance said:


> Ok, I'll go.  I usually wear my hair in a bun and it's usually in a shrunken natural state so when I straighten (1-2x a year) I’m usually surprised at the new length. I also do not know how to manage it.  The last time I straightened in June I found that I couldn’t comb it all the way down.  I was like, “What?!” I had to bring half of it over my shoulder and comb that way and then sort of swing it back and then do the same for the other side.  The end result was a bunch of miniparts in the last 5-6 inches as I could not figure out how to get a smooth and uniform look. (See what I mean in my avatar/profile pic above).  I'm not complaining but it was an odd threshold I'd never approached before.
> 
> Also, when I had it down for those 2 dys I was walking around with my head so straight I thought my neck would snap. It was just weird having that additional weight/length back there...hope that makes sense.




Aaah..to have #longhairproblems  *dreams*


----------



## HighAspirations (Aug 26, 2012)

Ladies leave your weave at home. This thread is full of women and the roots is full grown.  And all you hatas keep yo hands out they head. We can all look at this thread cuz I'm bumpin bumpin....my rendition of jumping....


----------



## sheanu (Aug 27, 2012)

Ugh!! 2014 I'm soo gonna be in hurrr!!! You ladies are such an inspiration


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 27, 2012)

Haven't written in here in a while...

So my hair is almost tailbone length now.  What I find is that in a group of white, Indian, and Asian women... 99% of the time my hair is the longest.  Damn it that feels good. Still trying to lose weight so nobody can tell me nuthin LOL


ETA: For those day dreaming, I had shoulder length hair for like 26 years  and once I got serious about my HHJ it took me 3 years to go from 5 inches of hair to MBL.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess im officially back in the long hair club. 

I flat ironed my hair yesterday and it took me from noon to 7 o'clock at nite to finish the whole process! When i finished and showed my family they were all happy to see it long again. I was happy to have my ponytail back! It reaches APL!! 

Im so happy...but of course...being that i have had WL hair before...this length is still short to ME..lol. That is SO strange.

It swangs and everything! I will never chop my hair off that short ever again!







Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## TheMenAllPause (Aug 27, 2012)

Did a length check last Friday. I'm hoping to get to MBL by Christmas.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Haven't written in here in a while...
> 
> So my hair is almost tailbone length now. * What I find is that in a group of white, Indian, and Asian women... 99% of the time my hair is the longest.*  Damn it that feels good. Still trying to lose weight so nobody can tell me nuthin LOL
> 
> ...



@ bolded: Busting that myth wide open

BostonMaria 
You are so there.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 31, 2012)

Bumping … …


----------



## Coco*Colada (Aug 31, 2012)

The other day I wore my hair in a single braid down my back and as I was sitting down I kept feeling a tugging sensation at the back of my head. So I adjusted myself in the seat several times before I realized that I was sitting on the tip of my braid!!! I kept reaching back and pulling it to be sure my braid had  really gotten that long lmao. I couldnt believe it. I havent sat on my hair since I was a little girl!


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 31, 2012)

Coco*Colada said:


> The other day I wore my hair in a single braid down my back and as I was sitting down I kept feeling a tugging sensation at the back of my head. So I adjusted myself in the seat several times before I realized that I was sitting on the tip of my braid!!! I kept reaching back and pulling it to be sure my braid had  really gotten that long lmao. I couldnt believe it. I havent sat on my hair since I was a little girl!



 I can relate to  is this my hair? all my wigs was around BSL. when i wear my hair no one really said anything I assumed they didn't know.
 when I wear my hair down It feel strange, for a while...& it tangle at the nape.
 I was holding my head like I would a wig... 
I do not touch or toss my hair, cause haters hate that. 

My Mom ask why r u letting your hair grow out?  you don't do anything but wear it  in a ball. I said Mom you use to call it a rabbit's tail. 
 frienemies will ask you that too, have u noticed? 
 beautician( if u go) will say you got the face for short hair..... (I fell for that once.) I have short wigs now... 
8 times out of 10.
 beauticians don't wanna deal w a lot of hair,,,,, it's too time consuming
fireneimies say catty things  like "you sure spend a long time on your hair"! w their noses turned up.... knowing they have a  Train Station full of tracks w added hair in them that took hours.!!!oke:


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 31, 2012)

TheMenAllPause said:


> Did a length check last Friday. I'm hoping to get to MBL by Christmas.
> 
> me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 31, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> I can relate to is this my hair? all my wigs was around BSL. when i wear my hair no one really said anything I assumed they didn't know.
> when I wear my hair down It feel strange, for a while...& it tangle at the nape.
> I was holding my head like I would a wig...
> I do not touch or toss my hair, cause haters hate that.
> ...


 
I thought I was the only person who thought like that. I don't think its a trap. Many women have cute faces for short cuts.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> .... knowing they have a  *Train Station full of tracks *w added hair in them that took hours.!!!oke:




You are so wrong for this comment!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh!  I have a story!

I cut my hair back to APL last month, but it looks so much better and I'm on track to get back to BSL by December.  N E Way.....

I arrived at work as usual one morning and since my hair was in a poofy braidout, I had to do a "dramatic" hair flip before putting my purse and bag on my shoulder.

Well, I have perfected my hair flip.  I lean my head forward slightly so that a fair amount of hair falls forward.  In one motion, I flip my head and hair at the same time.  Then I do a mini-flip from the back of my neck to make sure all the hair is out of the way.

I caught a coworker staring at my little morning ritual and he quickly looked away when I looked at him! 

You can't tell me nuthin'!  I used to be shy about bring attention to my hair, but now.....shiiiiiiiddddd.

Wait 'til I get to TBL.......


----------



## napbella (Aug 31, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Oh! I have a story!
> 
> I cut my hair back to APL last month, but it looks so much better and I'm on track to get back to BSL by December. N E Way.....
> 
> ...


 

You better work it girl!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope yall are still around when I make it to the long hair crew so I can share my stories too! I love reading these tidbits knowing one day that will be me! 

sunnieb

Girl, I feel like I was right there with you! Awesome visualization! LOL!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 1, 2012)

Babygrowth - I'll be right here waiting on _your_ stories! 

Tonight I put my hair in a walk-around-the-house bun.  

I made a make-shift pony kinda in the center of my head and started twirling to make the bun.  Well, I'm still not used to all this hair because I flopped the ends in my eyes!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 2, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Oh!  I have a story!
> 
> I cut my hair back to APL last month, but it looks so much better and I'm on track to get back to BSL by December.  N E Way.....
> 
> ...


ok i'mma need a youtube tutorial on that hair flip technique


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 2, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> You are so wrong for this comment!



they do!    Chooo Chooo!

their boyfriends or husbands know not to touch their hair!!! 

they will get track burn!!!

I caught a coworker staring at my little morning ritual and he quickly looked away when I looked at him! 

sunni, he may have wanted to root ya.
ya know they don't think we can grow hair.... just buy it.... 
I do both.....


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a little incident 2 days ago at work.

One of my managers asked me what i did to my hair bc "its so long!"  I told him i just straightened it.

He was like "i never knew it was that l long! You have a lot of hair! It looks really good!"

I explained to him how my hair is long when straightened but curls allll the way up to my neck. 

Other women were te telling me i need to go back curly bc my edges are starting to frizz and my hair is doing what it wants *side eye*

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 2, 2012)

:: cough cough, haters!::


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 2, 2012)

So I'm at the gas station paying for gas and this man comes behind me and I hear him sniff - like maybe he had a cold or something. Then says real loud, "BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADY". So I turn and say thank you and at that point realized he was standing uncomfortably close to me. So I quickly turn back around and then I hear him sniff again but a longer sniff and he goes, "WHOA IS THAT ALL YOUR HAIR LIL LADY?" I turn around and said yes and smiled. So then he goes sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiff  (but now I feel his face pressing up against the back of my head) and say "MAN AND IT SMELLS SOOOOOOO GOOD TOO!"


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Sep 2, 2012)

I think you should bun for eternity! Wth kinda creeper thinks he can do that?!?! And wash your hair too. Make sure all his nose juice is off your ish.


----------



## ilong (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^^  "*nose juice*"


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 2, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So I'm at the gas station paying for gas and this man comes behind me and I hear him sniff - like maybe he had a cold or something. Then says real loud, "BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADY". So I turn and say thank you and at that point realized he was standing uncomfortably close to me. So I quickly turn back around and then I hear him sniff again but a longer sniff and he goes, "WHOA IS THAT ALL YOUR HAIR LIL LADY?" I turn around and said yes and smiled. So then he goes sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiff  (but now I feel his face pressing up against the back of my head) and say "MAN AND IT SMELLS SOOOOOOO GOOD TOO!"



Oh NO!!! Girl please be careful! Men like that creep me ALL the way out and i always threaten to put them 6 feet under. It's too many bad things happening to women these days.


----------



## ilong (Sep 2, 2012)

OK - so my goal is BSL and I already have a big "coming out " celebration in mind. But I think I just added somethng to the celebration.

I rollerskate and so do 2 ex SO's who have each seen my hair once. So I think I will show them how I roll  in 2014 with BSL hair. One of my favorite skates is "skating backwards - couples" - (you kno' where the ladies lay there heads back on the men's shoulders and just take a ride).  Of course I plan on skating backwards with each of them - with hair hanging down. It would be selfish of me not to let the gentlemen get a whiff of the long haired brown shuga'  - dontcha' think?

inspired by @sunnieb "hair flip ritual"


----------



## missyanne (Sep 2, 2012)

ilong said:


> OK - so my goal is BSL and I already have a big "coming out " celebration in mind. But I think I just added somethng to the celebration.
> 
> I rollerskate and so do 2 ex SO's who have each seen my hair once. So I think I will show them how I roll  in 2014 with BSL hair. One of my favorite skates is "skating backwards - couples" - (you kno' where the ladies lay there heads back on the men's shoulders and just take a ride).  Of course I plan on skating backwards with each of them - with hair hanging down. It would be selfish of me not to let the gentlemen get a whiff of the long haired brown shuga'  - dontcha' think?
> 
> inspired by @sunnieb "hair flip ritual"



.....................................................


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 2, 2012)

MrsMelodyV said:


> I think you should bun for eternity! Wth kinda creeper thinks he can do that?!?! And wash your hair too. Make sure all his nose juice is off your ish.



I'm laughing now but I surely wasn't laughing at the time it was happening. LOL


----------



## cocosweet (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to live vicariously through dd. I'm taking a break from taking from braids loose, detangling, and rebraiding. Her longest layers touch the waistband of her pants.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So I'm at the gas station paying for gas and this man comes behind me and I hear him sniff - like maybe he had a cold or something. Then says real loud, "BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADY". So I turn and say thank you and at that point realized he was standing uncomfortably close to me. So I quickly turn back around and then I hear him sniff again but a longer sniff and he goes, "WHOA IS THAT ALL YOUR HAIR LIL LADY?" I turn around and said yes and smiled. So then he goes sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiff  (but now I feel his face pressing up against the back of my head) and say "MAN AND IT SMELLS SOOOOOOO GOOD TOO!"



Ahmm...what you use in your head? For real, though...


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 4, 2012)

Chicoro said:


> Ahmm...what you use in your head? For real, though...



Chicoro you cannot just come in this thread and leave without telling us a few stories.


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 4, 2012)

Chicoro I know you got some stories with that beautiful unicorn hair of yours... Yes unicorn


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 4, 2012)

Chicoro said:


> Ahmm...what you use in your head? For real, though...



LOL! It was a fresh wash, we all know how that goes.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 6, 2012)

caribeandiva said:


> Chicoro you cannot just come in this thread and leave without telling us a few stories.





PinkPeony said:


> Chicoro I know you got some stories with that beautiful unicorn hair of yours... Yes unicorn



Okay...lemme see...ahm...I am in France and was staying in a hostel. A large group of men from a wedding party stayed overnight. They can't speak a lick of English and my French consists of "bonjour". The next morning, I regretfully make eye contact with one of them and smiled because HE was staring at ME. The hair was in a bun.  Big mistake here- the smile not the hair style. Direct eye contact and a smile can mean open invitation [for sex]. Anyway, I sit down to look at LHCF on my IPAD and the guy comes over and asks to "see" my IPAD. Finally, after sitting all up on me and tapping the keys like he is a gorilla and us drawing pictures to communicate 'cause he doesn't speak English and I don't speak French,  he gets up and leaves. I get up after all the traffic is gone and go and do my hair in the bathroom. The same guy peeks in to the bathroom (these are mixed bathrooms, rooms etc) and comes in and brushes his teeth next to me. I use my Kcutter comb to comb through my pony. My hair is very long so I have to pull it far away from my body in order for me to comb it from top to tip . He STOPS brushing his teeth and turns and stares at me. After being stared at for a good 2 minutes I turn and look like, "Do you mind?" He jumps and apologizes in French and says, "Pardon."  He then says, "You are a very beautiful girl" IN PERFECT ENGLISH. It's funny how a man can't conjugate an English verb, but they ALWAYS know how to tell a woman she is beautiful in her language! Then he brings his face close to mine. I had my K-cutter in 'stab' mode. He goes,"In France we kiss." Then he places his cheek next to mine and I turn the other one and then he kisses me with his lips on my other cheek. It happened too fast to stab or argue. When I came out the bathroom everyone was gone. Went to my room to pack up and was sitting on the floor. Here he comes again. When he peeked in he made a sound and gesture like, "There she is!" He came straight over to me, extended his arms and reached for me and lifted me up. He said, "I go. I kiss you."We get a repeat of what happened in the bathroom. And YES, he was FINE. He was tall, blonde and blue-eyed. He was a roofer/construction worker from Switzerland and had a beautiful body, too.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^^^ Love. The universal language  Thanks for that fun story Chicoro. And he's Swiss? Lawd...  Don't get me started on them!


----------



## sheanu (Sep 10, 2012)

Buummmppp.......


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 11, 2012)

Chicoro said:
			
		

> Okay...lemme see...ahm...I am in France and was staying in a hostel. A large group of men from a wedding party stayed overnight. They can't speak a lick of English and my French consists of "bonjour". The next morning, I regretfully make eye contact with one of them and smiled because HE was staring at ME. The hair was in a bun.  Big mistake here- the smile not the hair style. Direct eye contact and a smile can mean open invitation [for sex]. Anyway, I sit down to look at LHCF on my IPAD and the guy comes over and asks to "see" my IPAD. Finally, after sitting all up on me and tapping the keys like he is a gorilla and us drawing pictures to communicate 'cause he doesn't speak English and I don't speak French,  he gets up and leaves. I get up after all the traffic is gone and go and do my hair in the bathroom. The same guy peeks in to the bathroom (these are mixed bathrooms, rooms etc) and comes in and brushes his teeth next to me. I use my Kcutter comb to comb through my pony. My hair is very long so I have to pull it far away from my body in order for me to comb it from top to tip . He STOPS brushing his teeth and turns and stares at me. After being stared at for a good 2 minutes I turn and look like, "Do you mind?" He jumps and apologizes in French and says, "Pardon."  He then says, "You are a very beautiful girl" IN PERFECT ENGLISH. It's funny how a man can't conjugate an English verb, but they ALWAYS know how to tell a woman she is beautiful in her language! Then he brings his face close to mine. I had my K-cutter in 'stab' mode. He goes,"In France we kiss." Then he places his cheek next to mine and I turn the other one and then he kisses me with his lips on my other cheek. It happened too fast to stab or argue. When I came out the bathroom everyone was gone. Went to my room to pack up and was sitting on the floor. Here he comes again. When he peeked in he made a sound and gesture like, "There she is!" He came straight over to me, extended his arms and reached for me and lifted me up. He said, "I go. I kiss you."We get a repeat of what happened in the bathroom. And YES, he was FINE. He was tall, blonde and blue-eyed. He was a roofer/construction worker from Switzerland and had a beautiful body, too.



fun story! 
where were you in france? if you were in Paris we must have been very close to eachother :i work just in front of the eiffel tower. 1 min from it. (you must have visited it if you never have)?


----------



## sheanu (Sep 14, 2012)

Acne bump!!!!!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 16, 2012)

Chicoro said:


> Okay...lemme see...ahm...I am in France and was staying in a hostel. A large group of men from a wedding party stayed overnight. They can't speak a lick of English and my French consists of "bonjour". The next morning, I regretfully make eye contact with one of them and smiled because HE was staring at ME. The hair was in a bun.  Big mistake here- the smile not the hair style. Direct eye contact and a smile can mean open invitation [for sex]. Anyway, I sit down to look at LHCF on my IPAD and the guy comes over and asks to "see" my IPAD. Finally, after sitting all up on me and tapping the keys like he is a gorilla and us drawing pictures to communicate 'cause he doesn't speak English and I don't speak French,  he gets up and leaves. I get up after all the traffic is gone and go and do my hair in the bathroom. The same guy peeks in to the bathroom (these are mixed bathrooms, rooms etc) and comes in and brushes his teeth next to me. I use my Kcutter comb to comb through my pony. My hair is very long so I have to pull it far away from my body in order for me to comb it from top to tip . He STOPS brushing his teeth and turns and stares at me. After being stared at for a good 2 minutes I turn and look like, "Do you mind?" He jumps and apologizes in French and says, "Pardon."  He then says, "You are a very beautiful girl" IN PERFECT ENGLISH. It's funny how a man can't conjugate an English verb, but they ALWAYS know how to tell a woman she is beautiful in her language! Then he brings his face close to mine. I had my K-cutter in 'stab' mode. He goes,"In France we kiss." Then he places his cheek next to mine and I turn the other one and then he kisses me with his lips on my other cheek. It happened too fast to stab or argue. When I came out the bathroom everyone was gone. Went to my room to pack up and was sitting on the floor. Here he comes again. When he peeked in he made a sound and gesture like, "There she is!" He came straight over to me, extended his arms and reached for me and lifted me up. He said, "I go. I kiss you."We get a repeat of what happened in the bathroom. And YES, he was FINE. He was tall, blonde and blue-eyed. He was a roofer/construction worker from Switzerland and had a beautiful body, too.



Oh, how romantic!  *Cmon, hair, GROW GROW GROW *


----------



## Arian (Sep 16, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Acne bump!!!!!




 10 characters


----------



## havilland (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW @Chicoro that story was délicieux!  (that means yummy in francais) 


here is my story from last week....not that my hair is NOT that long, but IRW most people rarely see anyone with hair longer than apl around here. so to them, my hair is uber long.  LOL

the security guard at my job is African American.  she always comments on my hair and the style etc. even though it is usually in a bun.

last week she told me when she saw me walked up to the office she thought "omg, girlie got on a piece today."....but as i walked in she said aloud "that's YOUR HAIR?!"  then she told me the story of how she thought my curly ponytail was a hair piece because it was so long.  

that was such a nice compliment because her delivery was so honest.


----------



## sheanu (Sep 24, 2012)

I miss this thread...bump!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2012)

__________


----------



## Stormy (Sep 25, 2012)

Chicoro said:


> Okay...lemme see...ahm...I am in France and was staying in a hostel. A large group of men from a wedding party stayed overnight. They can't speak a lick of English and my French consists of "bonjour". The next morning, I regretfully make eye contact with one of them and smiled because HE was staring at ME. The hair was in a bun.  Big mistake here- the smile not the hair style. Direct eye contact and a smile can mean open invitation [for sex]. Anyway, I sit down to look at LHCF on my IPAD and the guy comes over and asks to "see" my IPAD. Finally, after sitting all up on me and tapping the keys like he is a gorilla and us drawing pictures to communicate 'cause he doesn't speak English and I don't speak French,  he gets up and leaves. I get up after all the traffic is gone and go and do my hair in the bathroom. The same guy peeks in to the bathroom (these are mixed bathrooms, rooms etc) and comes in and brushes his teeth next to me. I use my Kcutter comb to comb through my pony. My hair is very long so I have to pull it far away from my body in order for me to comb it from top to tip . He STOPS brushing his teeth and turns and stares at me. After being stared at for a good 2 minutes I turn and look like, "Do you mind?" He jumps and apologizes in French and says, "Pardon."  He then says, "You are a very beautiful girl" IN PERFECT ENGLISH. It's funny how a man can't conjugate an English verb, but they ALWAYS know how to tell a woman she is beautiful in her language! Then he brings his face close to mine. I had my K-cutter in 'stab' mode. He goes,"In France we kiss." Then he places his cheek next to mine and I turn the other one and then he kisses me with his lips on my other cheek. It happened too fast to stab or argue. When I came out the bathroom everyone was gone. Went to my room to pack up and was sitting on the floor. Here he comes again. When he peeked in he made a sound and gesture like, "There she is!" He came straight over to me, extended his arms and reached for me and lifted me up. He said, "I go. I kiss you."We get a repeat of what happened in the bathroom. And YES, he was FINE. He was tall, blonde and blue-eyed. He was a roofer/construction worker from Switzerland and had a beautiful body, too.



Oooh this is sooo romantic! I nearly melted reading it!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 26, 2012)

Bump bump bump....

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to a party last month and someone was playing with my long ponytail. I was having a conversation with my cousin, next thing you know, someone picks up my hair and starts twirling it like a jump rope. Not a huge story, but that really tickled me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm natural and I color my hair. Everytime I straighten my hair everyone who know me assume I relaxed it. My black friends are usually relieved because they want me to stay natural. And everytime I go back to curly my coworkers assume I cut it. I just laugh.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 30, 2012)

In fact one of my coworkers, an older white grandmother type lady, asked me yet again if I cut my hair last time I went from straight back to curly. I told her that my natural hair is curly and it shrinks up to fool people. I said that I have "deceitful" hair because the shrinkage is extreme. She looked at my curly hair and then said: "You have the best of both  worlds then!" I thought: "Damn right!"


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 3, 2012)

caribeandiva said:


> In fact one of my coworkers, an older white grandmother type lady, asked me yet again if I cut my hair last time I went from straight back to curly. I told her that my natural hair is curly and it shrinks up to fool people. I said that I have "deceitful" hair because the shrinkage is extreme. She looked at my curly hair and then said: "You have the best of both  worlds then!" I thought: "Damn right!"



Darn skippy!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 10, 2012)

Reason #2569755 to grow your hair long:  being able to throw your hair in a barely moisturized, un-combed, rat's nest of a ponytail and still get compliments. Hey, I was in a rush this morning. 




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

ilong said:


> OK - so my goal is BSL and I already have a big "coming out " celebration in mind. But I think I just added somethng to the celebration.
> 
> I rollerskate and so do 2 ex SO's who have each seen my hair once. So I think I will show them how I roll  in 2014 with BSL hair. One of my favorite skates is "skating backwards - couples" - (you kno' where the ladies lay there heads back on the men's shoulders and just take a ride).  Of course I plan on skating backwards with each of them - with hair hanging down. It would be selfish of me not to let the gentlemen get a whiff of the long haired brown shuga'  - dontcha' think?
> 
> inspired by @sunnieb "hair flip ritual"


 

 I may have to change my goal from BSL to MBl   if growth continues at this rate.   
I just took out my 11 week weave and it appears I am not too far from BSL.   My big "coming out" celebration is in 2014 (Lord able) - soooo I have time to grown some more "long pretty hair: for the gentlemen's pleasure.   dontcha' think?


----------



## Bluetopia (Oct 16, 2012)

ilong said:


> I may have to change my goal from BSL to MBl   if growth continues at this rate.
> I just took out my 11 week weave and it appears I am not too far from BSL.   My big "coming out" celebration is in 2014 (Lord able) - soooo I have time to grown some more "long pretty hair: for the gentlemen's pleasure.   dontcha' think?



you kept a weave in for 11 weeks?! 

I'm about to get one for the winter (bobraz). What kinda hair/reggie did you use? i'd love to keep mine in for 9 weeks and need tips on keeping the hair (and scalp) underneath healthy.


----------



## ilong (Oct 16, 2012)

Bluetopia said:


> you kept a weave in for 11 weeks?!
> 
> I'm about to get one for the winter (bobraz). What kinda hair/reggie did you use? i'd love to keep mine in for 9 weeks and need tips on keeping the hair (and scalp) underneath healthy.


 
Yes - I know - right???  I was equally surprised.  I usually can get  8-9 weeks without issue. 

  I posted what I did on this thread 
 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=643379


----------



## sheanu (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumpity bump! I start to miss this thread  after a minute or two lol


----------



## havilland (Oct 23, 2012)

i was washing my hair the other day and realized i can braid my hair over my shoulder now instead of reaching behind my head.  my wet hair reaches past my armpit so i can throw my hair over my shoulder and braid it to bun it up.....

i still can't believe my hair is long enough to do that.

at my mother's house there is an old picture of my great gran when she was just married....she had this long ponytail that hung over her shoulder....when i was a little girl i used to dream my hair would be that long to braid and hang over my shoulder.  i'm almost there.  so close i can taste it.


----------



## irisak (Oct 23, 2012)

It just hit me how much my hair grew yesterday. I've already noticed when I wash it I I can feel it on my back, but yesterday is the first time I ever slapped myself in the face with my ponytail while turning my head.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 23, 2012)

irisak said:


> It just hit me how much my hair grew yesterday. I've already noticed when I wash it I I can feel it on my back, but yesterday is the first time I ever slapped myself in the face with my ponytail while turning my head.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct



 I can relate! I keep forgetting my hair isnt short and that i HAVE to put it in a ponytail just to eat!! Getting a mouth full of hair and cheeseburger is NOT the business.

Guess my hair has a thing for cheeseburgers


----------



## luciole (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all!
Okay I just recently subscribed to LHCF after lurking for a few years and I always thought to myself that when I _did _ subscribe my first post would have to be in this thread! lol You ladies can not imagine how much time I spent reading and re-reading posts, feeding off your delicious stories and just living vicariously through you  It was a great source of inspiration. 

Unfortunately I have no great stories to share (yet!!) But I remember being around shoulder length when this thread started and now I'm closing in on bsl!! To me who has *never* had hair past my shoulders, it is amazing! Can't wait to flatiron it in december to show off my length to all my naysayers!!


----------



## Aireen (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for making this thread, @exoticmommie. I think this thread was the one that first made me want to start posting. 

Okay so even though my hair isn't long to me yet, I do have some mini stories to tell - nothing major or at least that I can remember. I will say I still do get the same compliments but it was more frequent before when it was MBL/WL. (These stories are from when I was growing my hair out, to when it was its longest at MBL/WL to now, BSB.)

EDIT: I really love this thread, I find it so positive! I guess that's the point of the title, so that those trying to reach their goals don't give up. If I remember more stuff or have encounters in the future, I'll come back to post.
 
*Mini story #1*: Back in high school I was starting to grow my hair out, one of my Korean friends was like "Wow Aireen, your hair looks longer, it's really growing so fast!" I felt really good about that because to me Asian hair seems to grow like 1 inch/month from what I've noticed from my friends. Plus she said it so genuinely, like she was trying to give me a sweet compliment. 

*Mini story #2*: I have a friend, she's always in some type of braids. Her real hair underneath is rather damaged. She'll drop compliments and sometimes throw jabs lol.  She'll ask me what I do to get my hair long and all that. (Seriously, my mum and I are the worst people to ask because we don't do that much. Really, all I had to do get my hair longer was to start washing it more and using good conditioner. My mum... well... she's worse than me, she's always had long hair.) So I tell her to just take care of it by washing and conditioning frequently but I don't think she's taking me seriously. Also, she's the type to kind of mooch so she asked me for some conditioner and I didn't mind since I have tons. I gave this girl a half-way used GOOD conditioner that I KNOW works and well... I don't know, her hair still is a mess. I mean, it's not like I gave her a full bottle of something I'm trying from the aisle that "we're not supposed to be in", I gave her some ORS Hair Mayo that I will always love because that stuff is amazing. Anyway, she's nice but I know she feels some type of way about my hair. She'll say things like "Oh wow your hair so nice, soft, and long! I wish mine was like yours!" Then turn around when I have a fresh relaxer and say "Oh your hair looks so skimpy now!" <- LOOOL WHAT?! (I have fine but dense strands so 'skimpy' is her way of saying my hair looks thinner.) She ALWAYS notices something about my hair so... I dunno... not saying she's jealous but I know she feels some kind of way about black girls with long hair. We were at a friend's house and she needed to describe me to our friend's younger brother and his peeps and she says "The black girl with long hair." Seriously, she cracks me up.

*Mini story #3*: I went to a party last weekend and two people (white guy and Mexican girl) there were caressing my hair. I felt kind of weird about it because my hair NEEDED a wash. It felt rough (to me) and I wasn't in the mood for them to be all Discovery Channel about my hair.  Although, I was pleasantly surprised because one of them said I have really pretty hair. 

*Mini story #4*: I was in the elevator a couple of weeks ago. I did a hair flip and a friendly Persian lady comments about me having nice hair.

*Mini story #5*: In class one day, I stated my background in a discussion so this other girl randomly says "Whoa you're from Trinidad? I thought you were from Ethiopia!" I reply with a no and a . Now it wasn't really shocking because I'm black, I can be from anywhere and I've gotten Ethiopia and Somalia before. I asked her why and she replies with "Oh because your hair is so long and thick." The professor nods and says yes in agreement, it seemed like she thought I was from there as well. Now, I'm not really all excited about people confusing where I'm from because it's a pride thing when people are able to guess I'm from Trinidad but the reasoning was nice. 

*Mini story # 6*: My mum and I notice that when our stylist is done doing our hair she kind of basks in the glory of how it looks. Kind of like "Yeah... those are _my_ clients. See their hair? Yeah... I'm helping maintain it." She's not a show off and she's rather reserved but still pleasant, I guess it's the little gestures she does. The owner has even come up to me to stroke my hair as well as other stylists.  Last time we went, my mum and I had all the employees STARING at our hair. With me they were ooh-ing and ahh-ing but with her their jaws were on the floor. Makes sense, mine is growing back out and is BSB and she's working towards HL so she'd get the majority of the attention. Multi-racial salon, they do all types of hair but raised their price so it's super expensive now.

Whoa! I remembered more than I thought I would! Anyway, point is, people of other races - from my experience - DO notice when black girls have long hair and it's a big deal for them too! (If you read up to this point, thanks! I stated all the backgrounds of the people in my stories to make a point.) Universally, it signifies beauty and femininity. Healthy, long hair is really eye catching, especially when it's being flipped or blown in the wind. Hair in general can create hostility but for me, I've noticed more negativity from keeping my hair short than long.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm so glad this thread got revived!


----------



## levette (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had some hair setbacks and I am trying to regain the thickness and length that I have in my siggy from 2 years ago.  I love long hair and its feminity.. I want to reach past mid-back length so badly but I am at apl..... Back to my bunning routine and I am going to correct my protein/moisture balance.


----------



## luciole (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a story! And maybe a soon to be story haha 

My good friend never believed that "black" hair could grow. She thinks black people just don't have the kind of hair that grows past your back. I've tried to reach out to her about hair care but she's been giving me the side eye since day one. Moreso when I stopped relaxing my hair. 

Fast forward two years later, she can't help pulling on my mini-twist to marvel at my shrinkage or ohh and ahh over my twisouts (when they don't look horrible) but now she says stuff like "but you've always had long hair!"

Wait. What?

We grew up together! She knows it ain't so. My hair was never past shoulder length natural or neck length relaxed. Anyways.

So last week she mentionned she was cutting her hair and starting from scratch. I told maybe this time she could aim to have hair down her back and she repeated again how black people just can't grow their hair. At this point I almost jumped her throat lol. 

I told her I've been proving her wrong for the past two years by growing out mine and NO it was never this long or healthy when I was a child. She calmed down stat lol. 

She pulled a strand of my hair which was in a streched twistout and was surprised when she saw it reach a little past my armpit. She then told me that if what I said was true, then I could still make it grow even longer. Therefore she will grow out her hair when mine reaches below my bra strap, which is basically mbl on me aka my goal length.

I'm getting there slowly but surely and I can't wait to show her!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 28, 2012)

i tried telling à friend of mine black hair can be long healthy and ill make it.
her answer: long,yes but fake cause its à weave.
i was pissed! told her you shut up,wait and see. its just that many dont know hair care but we all could have that long beautiful hair.
so... i rarely flat iron my natural hair. last month i did it.
my hair was bouncing with shine and bsb lenth....
that same friend.said: you look so good and i love the hair. is it à weave?
BINGO LADIES! i said no its all mine,what did i tell ya...i havent finished growing it. wait and see. (its longer than hers although she doesnt mind her length ) but im happy. she was surprised and stopped saying only weaves gives us long hair...


----------



## kimpaur (Dec 6, 2012)

LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## havilland (Jan 3, 2013)

i had a few aha long hair moments lately.

1.  i had to go buy those super large clips and scrunchies that i used to always see in stores and think "who is that for??? why do they need to be that big?!" 

i FINALLY know what all those extra large hair accessories are for in Ulta.  best part --- i genuinely had no idea whose hair needed all that.  but when my scrunchies and clips refused to hold my hair anymore i realized why.  and my hair is thin, so i can imagine the apparatus that ladies with thick hair like mwedzi need.  good lawd! 

2.  i also used to wonder why this lady at my old job who always had long hair used two scrunchies to hold her ponytail.  i used to think "all that ain't necessary" ...now i know it's from the weight of the hair!

i FINALLY have to use TWO SCRUNCHIES to hold MY ponytail!  that bad boy, she is thick and heavy now compared to my relaxed shoulder length ponytail.  i am soooooooooooo happy with my length.  i never thought my hair could bring me so much joy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2013)

i would like to have a nice story by the end of this year!  i am closing in on BSL, but i still feel like a bald chicken.  i think it will take me getting to MBL or WL to really have a good story.  i do want my story to be something like, me and my man going out, and i have on a hot dress with my hair down to my WL.  i would love to see the reaction he gives me, as well as others.  i know it might sound vain, but i am vain!   what woman doesn't like to be showed off and treated like arm candy at times?


----------



## irisak (Jan 5, 2013)

My best friend and I were hanging out with our next door neighbor last night and washing and dcing our hair to prep for weaves. This man laid into us for not wearing our natural hair. I'm bslish and my bff is sl. He proceeded to tell us that most black woman don't have long hair and we should wear ours with pride. Then he told my best friend she was a natural beauty and I had hair most black women would kill for. :reddancer: I'm still putting in my weave for protective styling purposes and so is she but it still felt kinda special.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njmZHTHS898

Hairinspiration


----------



## sheanu (Jan 8, 2013)

I be BUMPIN!!!


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 8, 2013)

I honestly don't know how long my hair is, I'm a natural  and don't straighten and now am generally trying to stay away from heat after I blowdried w a comb attachment and started noticing a lot of split ends the next day  I guess my hair is too fine for heat..or I should probably  prep it better  I THINK I'm some inches from Arm Pit length. ANYWHO, I can't wait to be out with my boyfriend somewhere , with my hair all up in a bun and have to *suddenly* do a bun drop for some strange reason.Headache from the weight of all that hair perhaps  Lol let the side eyes and shocked looks flow


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 9, 2013)

..................


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish I had a story but my hair isn't long yet. Ppl notice that its growing tho. That hushes up the naysayers (mom) about lhcf techniques like weekly washes and cowashes. "Using conditioner without shampooing first dries your hair out" haha thats funny.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## AmethystLily (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here! Or at least, new to posting.
My hair is creeping towards APL, but I've had to trim back several times due to split ends.  It's frustrating because I know that moisturizing and sealing will likely do wonders, but when I try using any kind of oil, even a small amount, it just sits and feels greasy, while my hair still feels dry underneath.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 10, 2013)

AmethystLily said:


> Hi, I'm new here! Or at least, new to posting.
> My hair is creeping towards APL, but I've had to trim back several times due to split ends.  It's frustrating because I know that moisturizing and sealing will likely do wonders, but when I try using any kind of oil, even a small amount, it just sits and feels greasy, while my hair still feels dry underneath.



Try using grape seed oil. Its light so it won't weigh your strands down. It also leaves hair soft and shiny.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 10, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Try using grape seed oil. Its light so it won't weigh your strands down. It also leaves hair soft and shiny.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


 
I totally agree, grapeseed oil is awesome!!I'm a natural and I just recently started using this and I LOVE it!!It defines my curls really well, and when I did an oil bath (than I foolishly left in , should have rinsed it out, my hair was dripping oil all on my face and neck ) my hair was SO SHINY!!I don't have many staples, but grapeseed definately is one now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL I hate grapeseed oil LOL


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL I hate grapeseed oil LOL



Krapjass...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Jan 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL I hate grapeseed oil LOL




It's like that episode of Spongebob when Squidward says he hates crabby patties ::clutching pearls::


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ LOL!!!


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 11, 2013)

................................


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Finally I have a story to contribute. This morning I go to breakfast with a (caucasian) business prospect with my newly relaxed hair down. As we begin to discuss topics regarding business she says to me, "oh be careful I believe your hair just fell onto your pancakes!" I look down, thank her & say "glad I didn't get any syrup in it." I flip hair behind my shoulder and begin to continue on with our original conversation. She then interrupts me to say, " by the way your hair is beautiful." I say "thanks it's been a process, I'm trying to grow it out to waist length." She says, "wow, is ALL that your hair?!" I tell her yes. She says "I can't believe it's all yours...you always wear it pinned up!" I tell her "yes it's easiest that way on most days & keeps my hair out of the way." She showers me with a few extra compliments & the conversation ends. Internally I'm beaming and smiling, but I play it smooth. Moral of this story: never did I imagine the one problem with long hair would be the need to wear it pulled back while leaning over the table & eating food.  MBL life is good!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## genesislocks (Jan 25, 2013)

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally I have a story to contribute. This morning I go to breakfast with a (caucasian) business prospect with my newly relaxed hair down. As we begin to discuss topics regarding business she says to me, "oh be careful I believe your hair just fell onto your pancakes!" I look down, thank her & say "glad I didn't get any syrup in it." I flip hair behind my shoulder and begin to continue on with our original conversation. She then interrupts me to say, " by the way your hair is beautiful." I say "thanks it's been a process, I'm trying to grow it out to waist length." She says, "wow, is ALL that your hair?!" I tell her yes. She says "I can't believe it's all yours...you always wear it pinned up!" I tell her "yes it's easiest that way on most days & keeps my hair out of the way." She showers me with a few extra compliments & the conversation ends. Internally I'm beaming and smiling, but I play it smooth. Moral of this story: never did I imagine the one problem with long hair would be the need to wear it pulled back while leaning over the table & eating food.  MBL life is good!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Very exciting, Congrats!! I can't wait to join the MBL club soon lol


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 17, 2013)

Bump!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2013)

Great bump!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## freckledface (Mar 17, 2013)

My hairs not "long" but since its gotten longer when I'm getting out the shower the water doesn't slid down my back any more. It drips right to my booty lmao. I was like wow that's new


----------



## Enyo (Mar 17, 2013)

One thing that's cool about growing out my hair is that I need to make adjustments to accommodate the new length. I had to buy bigger processing caps last week for my DC. I also have to ask certain sellers on Etsy on eBay if their hair toys can accommodate long/thick hair. It's also fun to be all  when people with hair that's shorter and not as healthy as mine try to give me advice.  In all fairness, most people don't know how long my hair actually is or that it's pretty healthy because I'm an obsessive bunner.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 17, 2013)

Enyo said:


> One thing that's cool about growing out my hair is that I need to make adjustments to accommodate the new length. I had to buy bigger processing caps last week for my DC. I also have to ask certain sellers on Etsy on eBay if their hair toys can accommodate long/thick hair. It's also fun to be all  *when people with hair that's shorter and not as healthy as mine try to give me advice*.  In all fairness, most people don't know how long my hair actually is or that it's pretty healthy because I'm an obsessive bunner.



This always makes me go "what the heck" in my head...


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 18, 2013)

..........


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Enyo (Mar 18, 2013)

Incognitus said:


>



Are you looking at the same thing I am or just  in general?


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 19, 2013)

Enyo   I think same....


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 19, 2013)

Incognitus said:


>


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 19, 2013)

If y'all are thinking what im thinking about what i think you're thinking....then i can't wit y'all!  

Okay, so...u know you are used to having long hair when u don't know the difference between cheap and quality weave. Or when your friend has to educate you on the color numbers. I felt bad bc i didn't mean to come across arrogant to her bc i never wear weave, but i was like, "im sorry, but i don't know what '30' means"...so i learned that its a very light sandy brown color.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 19, 2013)

But aren't we supposed to be living vicariously through LONG HAIRED LADIES in this thread?!

Anywho! SmilingElephant I read you rocked braidouts when you were relaxed& WL. I started to do it & my hair has turned around. We love braidouts!  Thank you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2013)

What did I miss? I don't get it. Sigh... My phone sucks. I'm probably not seeing a pic or something.


----------



## Enyo (Mar 19, 2013)

Another thing: Now I assume that when someone has long hair it's actually their hair and not a weave. If it looks cheap than I realize that it's not, but most of the time I honestly think that it's their hair!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> What did I miss? I don't get it. Sigh... My phone sucks. I'm probably not seeing a pic or something.



I put it to you this way, one recent post is not like the others. One of these posts just isn't the same.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 19, 2013)

So weird you guys mention that because I know more about weaves and wigs now that I have longer hair and I don't wear them. I mean I can't match numbers with colours really, I only know what 1B is lol but I knew nothing about wigs and weaves when my hair was chin length and above. Also before, I assumed everyone's hair was real, there was a time I was convinced Beyonce's hair was all hers.  Now I'm highly skeptical and can usually spot a weave or wig.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 19, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> But aren't we supposed to be living vicariously through LONG HAIRED LADIES in this thread?!
> 
> Anywho! SmilingElephant I read you rocked braidouts when you were relaxed& WL. I started to do it & my hair has turned around. We love braidouts!  Thank you!



Aww you're welcome! Yes ma'am i was always doing braid outs. I also would put the silk rollers on my ends at night to get a curly braidout. 

Im glad its working for you!


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 19, 2013)

About long hair fantasies, Yesterday, I was considering having classic length hair. And I imagined I was in church and my hair stick slipped out, and all this gorgeous classic length shinny thick luscious hair came unravelling everywhere. And all the congregation behind me was like :O!!!!!! LOL I have issues.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 19, 2013)

Y'all are silly lol even I catch it and I'm not even in the convo.

On another note  one day ill have a story of my own. Yes ma'am

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 19, 2013)

Straighthoodtea said:
			
		

> About long hair fantasies, Yesterday, I was considering having classic length hair. And I imagined I was in church and my hair stick slipped out, and all this gorgeous classic length shinny thick luscious hair came unravelling everywhere. And all the congregation behind me was like :O!!!!!! LOL I have issues.



LOLOLOL THAT Seriously  had me busting out lol 
I like that fantasy....maybe I have issues as well lol

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## celiabug (Mar 19, 2013)

I got my hair stuck in the car door the other day. That sucked. I have to pull my hair over my shoulder when I go to the bathroom cuz I dont like it to touch the seat lid. EVERYONE thinks my hair is a weave. My moms coworkers asked her what type of weave I use lol she was like its real. I have the longest hair in my family,  including my white side.  Ive always had short hair, like I was literally bald till I was 3, and every time someone sees me from my childhood they can't believe my hair is this long. Most of the time I can't believe it lol.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 19, 2013)

Enyo said:


> Another thing: Now I assume that when someone has long hair it's actually their hair and not a weave. If it looks cheap than I realize that it's not, but most of the time I honestly think that it's their hair!
> 
> 
> 
> *I put it to you this way, one recent post is not like the others. One of these posts just isn't the same.*



 

On another note, I always dream about the day when the wind will blow my hair all over the place while I am walking downtown (or any other busy public place).


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 19, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> On another note, I always dream about the day when the wind will blow my hair all over the place while I am walking downtown (or any other busy public place).



This right here! I need this to happen to me bc i am suffering from hairnorexia.  Lol! Im getting the itch to flat iron my hair.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Mar 21, 2013)

celiabug said:


> I got my hair stuck in the car door the other day. That sucked. I have to pull my hair over my shoulder when I go to the bathroom cuz I dont like it to touch the seat lid. EVERYONE thinks my hair is a weave. My moms coworkers asked her what type of weave I use lol she was like its real. I have the longest hair in my family,  including my white side.  Ive always had short hair, like I was literally bald till I was 3, and every time someone sees me from my childhood they can't believe my hair is this long. Most of the time I can't believe it lol.



I shut my hair in the car door weekly. I get scared I'm messing up one side of my hair. It hurts too.


----------



## Daughter (Mar 21, 2013)

Trying to grow from APL to BSL was so challenging for me, but laziness - I mean low manipulation seems to have finally done the trick. I rarely use any kind of heat so I didn't really notice the growth until my sister pulled one of my twists out and did a length check and it was about an inch PAST BSL!  I still can't quite believe it 

I have a little story... when my hair was between APL and BSL, a friend came over to visit, and when she was like "lemme see your products, what's your secret?" I wasn't feeling too great about my hair, so that was nice to hear


----------



## felic1 (Mar 21, 2013)

celiabug...I want your hair problems, you can send them right over!


----------



## Enyo (Mar 21, 2013)

One of my co-workers brought her baby daughter in to work today. The older daughter has WL hair and people started talking about it because the baby also has "good hair" too.   Anyway, my intern glared at me expecting me to say something about my hair being just as long, but I just innocently ate my cake and listened to the conversation. It was a fun feeling. Almost smug in a way. Hehe!!

Also, it's fun to be known as a hair guru. Someone asked me for advice about oils and I was all:





I really love that my hair is long and healthy enough for people to come to me for advice. It's flattering. It's kind of changed my mind a little about wearing my hair out. I'm still not ready, but when it gets warmer I'm going to try. I just love the idea of proving that you don't have to be "mixed" to grow hair to your waist. 

Oh, and it's also fun to have to stand far away from the mirror to do a length check because you need to see your whole torso.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 6, 2013)

So, i got my hair straightened last week. Everybody at work went gaga over it lol! I felt like a supermodel walking in the office. 

Everybody wanted to play in it and touch it. Ppl sneak touches lol. 

Even the lady at the salon i went to (Dominican) the stylist was like "wow! Your hair is very long!" after she finished styling it. 

I enjoyed standing at the bus stop letting the wind blow through my hair, cars slowing down, beeping their horns at me usually it creeps me out but this time i enjoyed it. 

All this kinda helps my hairnorexia go away. 

Little does everyone know, i want it longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2013)

how long does your hair have to be to post a story in this thread?  hopefully i can post a story in this thread by the end of the summer.  i saw three women yesterday with BSL hair. i rarely see that around these parts.  only one of them i kept staring at.  her hair was nicely styled and thick.  it looked like her hair was blown out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> how long does your hair have to be to post a story in this thread?  hopefully i can post a story in this thread by the end of the summer.  i saw three women yesterday with BSL hair. i rarely see that around these parts.  only one of them i kept staring at.  her hair was nicely styled and thick.  it looked like her hair was blown out.



Hey as long as you have a cool story to share, it's all good.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## koolkittychick (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I'm at the point where I can contribute to this thread, since I'm starting to experience a lot of the things that you ladies are talking about, especially my hair starting to get caught in or in the way of everything.  Even though I'm only between APL and BSL (my AVI is a little out of date), I am starting to feel like I am on the way to having long hair. 

I am also starting to love how my hair feels hanging down on my upper back. Even though I protective style most of the time when I go out, I love letting my hair hang free around the house, where I don't have to wear a shirt that my hair can snag on.  

The weirdest thing that happened to me though, was that because of where I live (in the southern part of the country with a large hispanic population), my "race" suddenly changed once my hair got to a certain length. erplexed I went from Haitian American black to Dominican Republic hispanic in just a couple of inches as far as other people's perceptions are concerned, which surprised me. This is bad enough, since I have always been proud of my heritage, but it irks me even more because people think they are paying me a complement by saying that I don't "look black."

What annoys me the most, however, is when this assumption ends up negating all the hard work I have done to get to the length I am now. Instead of being admired for my long hair (it is longer than most black women's hair in my area), it becomes okay to even on the short side for hispanic girls. My hair has NEVER been this long before, but a lot of the time I don't get credit for it, and it can be a bummer.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 9, 2013)

It took me a week to read this whole thread and I enjoyed every post. I can't wait to have a long hair story to tell.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 3, 2013)

BUMP!!!! I need some inspiration,I'm in a bit of a funk.

Come on Ladies share your stories!!!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 4, 2013)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## kimpaur (May 5, 2013)

...............


----------



## bebezazueta (May 5, 2013)

I slammed my hair in the car door & snapped a pic while the hubby pulled off in the parking lot. No hair was harmed in this incident. (See first pic)

I was bored at the hubby's company picnic & was wondering why I was being stared at. Pulled out my camera phone & my hair was blowing in the wind like an American flag. Curls all to one side. Couldn't even fit all my hair in the pick. LOL! (See second pic)


----------



## genesislocks (May 6, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> *I enjoyed standing at the bus stop letting the wind blow through my hair, cars slowing down*, beeping their horns at me usually it creeps me out but this time i enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Little does everyone know, i want it longer.



LOL i can literally see this happening 

I wanna be about that life too..Can I be your hairpprentice?  lol


----------



## melahnee (Jun 10, 2013)

I was told I had long hair yesterday and it felt sooo good! I have a friend whose hair type looks basically identical to mine. His hair is about waist length though (man I can't wait to get there). My hair, as usual, was in a bun.We were on the topic of hair and he said, I don't think i've ever _really_ seen your hair though...may I? I said ohh sure, why not..
I let my hair down and he was like damn mel I see you! I'm not even gonna lie, I wasn't expectin all that  I was like I can't wait for it to be considered long.
He stretched my longest layers and I'm happily very close to MBL for the first time in years. He was like girl, you're trippin cause your hair is definitely in the "long" category. my face was like  REALLY LOL. I just said you have no idea how happy that makes me lol, but I can't wait to be in your boat!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 11, 2013)

I went to the beach on Memorial Day and didn't realize how much my hair shrinks up until i went and played in the waves! :Shock: the force of the water pulled my curls down my back pass my swimming top and over my shoulders. I felt like a mermaid lol!

My hair seems to love salt water bc when i got out and it dried...my hair was so soft like a teddy bear!


----------



## candie19 (Jun 11, 2013)

melahnee said:


> His hair is about waist length.......:



I want to see a pic!!!!!


----------



## melahnee (Jun 11, 2013)

candie19 said:


> I want to see a pic!!!!!



candie19 I just texted him and asked him for a pic hahaha..we will see what he says


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I went to the beach on Memorial Day and didn't realize how much my hair shrinks up until i went and played in the waves! :Shock: the force of the water pulled my curls down my back pass my swimming top and over my shoulders. I felt like a mermaid lol!
> 
> My hair seems to love salt water bc when i got out and it dried...my hair was so soft like a teddy bear!


 
I heard something about seawater making the hair soft and luxurious.  

Go 'head, you mermaid you! Nice!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 13, 2013)

NJoy said:


> I heard something about seawater making the hair soft and luxurious.
> 
> Go 'head, you mermaid you! Nice!



Lol! It was funny bc after i got hit by the first couple of waves i felt something sticking to my back...and it freaked me out at first. I screamed bc i thought it was a giant starfish or jellyfish or something crazy like that (my friend had just said there was a warning out about jellyfish) lol...and then i realized it was my hair!

I felt absolutely beautiful at that moment. It was like a moment of "God is really somethin with His creativity" bc my hair shrinks up to my shoulders...right above them...and the water stretched it all the way down my back. Lol...felt like somethin out of a fairytale.


----------



## leiah (Jun 13, 2013)

my hair loves salt water. I leave the beach with wet hair and then use a protein conditioner. It makes my hair really soft

I find the ends of my hair tucked into my bikini bottoms when my hair is wet. Last time i went swimming the waves were really rough. I tried to extend my arm to swim and i couldnt because my hair was wrapped around my arm! I always think i have seaweed on my back


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 13, 2013)

SmilingElephant leiah
I haven't been to the beach in a long time. I'll have to make a stop at the beach and see if my hair likes salt water.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel so happy to be able to share long hair stories again! My hair must grow really fast because it seems like just yesterday i was complaining about missing my long hair...and now its long again and all i do is throw it in a bun on top of my head...a big sloppy curly bun that i absolutely adore! Lol

I have noticed...especially at work...women love to come around me and talk about their hair and weave. They don't talk directly to me...they just start talking about mostly weave...and i'm all...

It feels good to not have to depend on weaves tho.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 13, 2013)

leiah said:


> my hair loves salt water. I leave the beach with wet hair and then use a protein conditioner. It makes my hair really soft
> 
> I find the ends of my hair tucked into my bikini bottoms when my hair is wet. Last time i went swimming the waves were really rough. I tried to extend my arm to swim and i couldnt because my hair was wrapped around my arm! I always think i have seaweed on my back



OMG! My hair loves salt water too.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my hair stuck in between my elbow and my baby while I was holding him on my hip the other day. It was a frizzy, wild mess, but in that moment I realized my hair is in the long category. It does hurt when he gets handfuls of the ends intertwined in his fingers, but I personally feel it is the epitome of feminity to have long hair that my children like to touch, look at, and play in (on occasion). Whenever I wear it down around the house, even briefly, my daughter always compliments me on how pretty I look. It makes me blush. She's such a sweetheart.

 Y'all know I'm all about protective styling and avoiding mechanical damage, but sometimes I like it when my son pulls on it, and definitely when the SO smells it and runs his hands through it. Oooohh wee I can't wait until it gets a lot longer. I cant wait until I can sit down and have my hair touch the seat. I don't see myself cutting it....like EVER. I'm too in love with long hair and all that goes with it.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 13, 2013)

^^ such an adorable post jewel


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I feel so happy to be able to share long hair stories again! My hair must grow really fast because it seems like just yesterday i was complaining about missing my long hair...and now its long again and all i do is throw it in a bun on top of my head...a big sloppy curly bun that i absolutely adore! Lol
> 
> I have noticed...especially at work...women love to come around me and talk about their hair and weave. They don't talk directly to me...they just start talking about mostly weave...and i'm all...
> 
> It feels good to not have to depend on weaves tho.



If they ever dare to suggest your hair is weave let them know its ALLLLL yours and smile


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 17, 2013)

SmilingElephant

..or you get a compliment about your hair and it is followed with a response like: "my hair used to be that long" or "my daughter's hair is longer" or "I choose to keep it short". Im like , ok, alright. smile.

Or ladies, has someone asked you for hair advice and someone else chims in with their two cents whose hair is ???  and you're like "ok but x is better than y. then it turns into who knows what..blah, blah and "my momma/ auntie/cousin "do hair"so I know.

**I enjoy reaching for my hair from the back and seeing how long is goes down, and then thinking about my next goal.**


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> ..or you get a compliment about your hair and it is followed with a response like: "my hair used to be that long" or "my daughter's hair is longer" or "I choose to keep it short". Im like , ok, alright. smile.
> 
> ...



I haaaaaate when ppl say OH MY DAUGHTERS HAIR IS THAT LONG! Im like 'Sooooooo! Everybody daughter hair is 'that' long'! Shoot, when I was younger my hair was 'that' long too!!! But what's your story as an adult???? *rolls eyes*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 18, 2013)

Can i just say....im gonna be vain here.....

I always have women at work saying they want my hair. Its absolutely flattering. 

The downside is they then put their own hair down bc they have a tighter curl pattern. And then when i compliment them....they refute my compliment...and then they make me feel like i shouldn't complain about my hair bc "your hair ain't nappy like mines :::lip pop:::...you're white"...and im like....okay...im gonna go sit outside now, talk to you later. 

I always say i was thinking i would end up with a tighter curl pattern before i went natural. 

But i ended up with every curl pattern found in the diaspora. Lol!


----------



## havilland (Jun 18, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Can i just say....im gonna be vain here.....
> 
> I always have women at work saying they want my hair. Its absolutely flattering.
> 
> ...



I feel u! But....u have a better attitude about it than I do. All my friends are natural now and we have every texture of curls---- 3a,3b,3c (me), 4a and 4b/c.....my friends dismiss any hair complaint I may have and call me "white girl" and dismiss my transition because I didn't big chop like them.....


----------



## camilla (Jun 18, 2013)

My Aha moment  when my husband saw me take my top bun out  in between installs and said oh you bought longer hair this time  i realized that my hair grew way past the length of the weave im in 90% of the time he has not seen my real hair in over 6 months so now i up graded to 22 to 24 inch weaves


----------



## Stormy (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow... still loving these stories! I'm just trying to get to APL. LOL! I'm finally at a full shoulder length so I'm feeling the little crawlies and necklace snags. You ladies are So inspiring!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't wait for my hair to grow up so I can post a nice story!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 20, 2013)

Still love this thread so much... I stay dreaming of long hair!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 20, 2013)

At neck length I would do the most to style because I wanted it to look neat at all times even if it a a bun. Now, I could put my hair in a loose bun, or a ponytail and with minimal effort it looks great. Same goes for straightening -- before at NL/SL I would flat iron every piece, now @ MBL I can get away with flat ironing only the outer layer and hair framing my face and I'm good to go.

Another thing... after brastrap length, products get used up a lot more quickly. No one told me at MBL I can easily finish and 8oz jar of conditioner in 2 uses  It's fun now while I'm a PJ b/c often trying something new


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> At neck length I would do the most to style because I wanted it to look neat at all times even if it a a bun. Now, I could put my hair in a loose bun, or a ponytail and with minimal effort it looks great. Same goes for straightening -- before at NL/SL I would flat iron every piece, now @ MBL I can get away with flat ironing only the outer layer and hair framing my face and I'm good to go.
> 
> Another thing... after brastrap length, products get used up a lot more quickly. No one told me at MBL I can easily finish and 8oz jar of conditioner in 2 uses  It's fun now while I'm a PJ b/c often trying something new



I don't bother buying conditioners that have less than 22 OZ of product inside. Otherwise it's like one use for me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 2, 2013)

camilla said:


> My Aha moment when my husband saw me take my top bun out in between installs and said oh you bought longer hair this time  i realized that my hair grew way past the length of the weave im in 90% of the time he has not seen my real hair in over 6 months so now i up graded to 22 to 24 inch weaves


 
camilla What was his response when you told him it was your hair???



SN:


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 2, 2013)

I love this thread! My hair isn't that long, just reached BSL, but I got a compliment the other day that made me so happy and I had to share it with you all. I had just gotten my hair done a few days earlier so it was pretty straight but not straight-straight it had a little fullness to it. I was at the car rental counter and the agent was an older black woman. As soon as I walked up she said "that's a nice head of hair you've got there" right away I started smiling and forgot that I was mad that the line took forever to get through. She then followed up by saying "most of the time when you see someone with that much hair, it belongs to someone else.  I'm glad yours is real". I was cheesin' from ear to ear. She made my day.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 2, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I love this thread! My hair isn't that long, just reached BSL, but I got a compliment the other day that made me so happy and I had to share it with you all. I had just gotten my hair done a few days earlier so it was pretty straight but not straight-straight it had a little fullness to it. I was at the car rental counter and the agent was an older black woman. As soon as I walked up she said "that's a nice head of hair you've got there" right away I started smiling and forgot that I was mad that the line took forever to get through. She then followed up by saying "most of the time when you see someone with that much hair, it belongs to someone else.  I'm glad yours is real". I was cheesin' from ear to ear. She made my day.



I love this!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 3, 2013)

Standing at the bus stop swinging my almost apl curls. 

Cool points. 

Of course they only do this when wet or damp.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay....so after the bus stop incident...i decided to take pics of my curls to really see how long they are. 

And i reached my first curly length of apl curly!!! :woohoo:















My ultimate curly length goal is to reach BSL curly. I was with my friend today and she was like i want my hair to grow out just like yours!! 


I didn't realize it had gotten so long until the bus stop incident i kept turning my head and i noticed my curls had a lot more swing to them! I usually wear my hair in a bun on top of my head...this week i decided to start wearing them down again.  I was out shopping earlier and it was so cool to turn my head and feel my curls swing!

So i guess to reach BSL curly I'll have to be WL or Whip length.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 4, 2013)

One more pic!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats SmilingElephant, seems like you just BCed.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 8, 2013)

Im bsb hoping to be full bsl by dec.  Then I will feel like I'm starting to have medium-getting to b longer hair. I can't wait!!


----------



## curlicarib (Jul 8, 2013)

So, I recently cut my BSL/MBL hair back to APL.  My siggy pic is my hair at the start of my HHJ.  At the time, my hair was colored light brown with various shades of gold/blond/lighter brown hi-lites.  When I started my HHJ I started using henna to combat a mass of split ends.  My typical week included 2 washings along with blow dry and flatiron - every week.  My hair was a mess.  My siggy pic is probably after 3/4 henna treatments.  You can really see the red.  Anywoo, I finally grew out that entire head of hair.  

With this cut back to APL I think all of the color treated hair is gone.  It's hard to tell because the henna/indigo had eventually darkened all of my hair to basically the same color.  The only real difference is that I'm seeing A LOT less split ends and my curls are a lot more lively. Looking forward to getting back to BSL/MBL and beyond.

Cheers to a head of healthy hair!


----------



## melahnee (Jul 9, 2013)

yall somethin happened to me today that has NEVER happened to me before! I put extension pieces in my hair to go out to dinner just cause  And when I was taking them out..I was searching for the last piece that was in my hair and I couldn't find the clip(i had clips in my normal hair too because I had clipped my hair back)..I was like wtf and then realized that it was MY HAIR! omg lol Bless LHCF.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't wait to tell my long hair stories !!!! I'm barely shoulder length but give me two years !!! Lol , this thread gives me sooo much motivation !!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 10, 2013)

So i had a woah omg moment yesterday lol....i was sitting behind these white girls on the bus yesterday and one of them had this thin, looked like bleached blonde apl hair...and she kept flipping it...

And then it dawned on me...that if i was to straighten my hair...my hair is almost twice as long as hers!

And then i thought to myself....we as Black women need to stop shoutibg we want that "white girl flow"...i have nothing against white girls...but, we have our own flow...when we take care of our hair and if we decide to straighten our hair (or not)....we have some really awesome hair!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 10, 2013)

OMGOODNESS THESE STORIES ARE GIVING ME LIIFFFEE!!!!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2013)

In spite of my recent misgivings with my hair, I caught myself stunting (just a little) yesterday. 

While I was in the bss getting help buying a wig, I pulled my hair down from the clip that held it up to show her what I was going to be hiding away. The clerk was like, :lovedrool: "OMG, you do have a lot of hair!" "Looks like you're natural too." "I am." "Wow!" Looking around, I seemed to be the only natural with her own hair in store.

Later in the grocery store parking lot, I took my hair down (clip was digging in my scalp yall) readjusted it and clipped it back up. A cashier who was out getting shopping carts kept stealing glances at me.

I thought about it later like, "Was I showing off?" Oh well.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 19, 2013)

so today I was with some friends and we where just chilling having a session and one friend sitting next to me asks to touch my hair.  I say yes and she pulls a twist that I have out of my ponytail and stretches it and was just like daaaang curls! lol.  my name for everything is killahkurlz so they call me curls.  The last time I had seen these friends I still had a twa so now that I'm bsb is like yesss they fruit of my labor lol.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Jul 23, 2013)

New story: this happened last week. I go into Walmart while shopping w/a friend. I run into a white lady I used to work w/that I haven't seen in a good, good while. She immediately recognizes me & comes over to hug me. I hug her back, small talk, & being the LHCF conscience person I am say to her "my gosh you cut off all your hair!!" Her hair is now about mid-neck length. I explain to my friend how I could never do that given the nearly 4years it's taken me to get to an "almost" grazing waist length  The former co-worker laughs & joins in on the conversation to tell my friend "yeah, this cut was kinda drastic considering my hair used to be real long like hers!" She says this as she's pointing at me! I was so stunned to hear a white lady say & consider my hair "real long" that I was speechless. (& my hair was only in a mediocre looking low-pony) I just kinda laughed a little & proceeded to chat before departing her. A few minutes later, I began to reflect on the comment she made & immediately got the butterflies in my stomach from the realization & excitement that my hair is for real & OFFICIALLY long.

Had to share-- this long hair feels so good!! Keep  on growing girls!


----------



## growbaby (Jul 23, 2013)

I finally have a story!!!

So I was weave checked twice in one weekend 

The 1st time I was wearing a half up half down curly twistout as I went to hang out with a couple friends that I haven't seen since last summer. One friend, not in a loud way , came up to me dug her fingers right on in and said "ur hair is cute, u have a phony in here?" I laughed n said nah girl. I could tell she was taken aback in shock she then said "daaaang u got long on us" in a very approving way. I was tickled.

The 2nd time I was out at a club with my friends. I was wearing my hair combed all the way out in a big relaxed hair "afro" that hangs to about APL (my hair is Full BSL/grazing MBL). I walked up to the bar to get a drink and this guy (very attractive btw  ) came up to me and offered to buy my drink. I said thank you and I gave the usual small talk owed to a man when he buys ur drink LOL. Half way through my sentence he blurted out "I can't but help but to ask, is that all you? If not that weave is bangin!" I was like whaaaat? Lol that's bold. I told him it was mine but I can tell he didn't believe. I just shrugged n turned to my drink. He then said "can I touch it?" He's lucky he was handsome or else he wouldn't of had the privilege hahaha. I said "idc" very nonchalant kind of way. He didn't pat the fro like I thought he would but instead reached from the scalp and pulled a piece of hair down to see how long it went. He was then like "d*mn girl I love that sh**!!" yes he was drunk lol. I found it very flattering lol

I think I like being weave checked.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 23, 2013)

growbaby said:


> I finally have a story!!!
> 
> He didn't pat the fro like I thought he would but instead reached from the scalp and pulled a piece of hair down to see how long it went. He was then like "d*mn girl I love that sh**!!" yes he was drunk lol. I found it very flattering lol
> 
> I think I like being weave checked.



 Sounds like your hair was turning him on! 

I think if and when I ever make it, I will like being weave checked too.


----------



## candie19 (Jul 27, 2013)

growbaby said:


> I finally have a story!!!
> 
> So I was weave checked twice in one weekend
> 
> ...



I can't wait to be weave checked!!!!! Check me!!! Check me!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2013)

I GOT WEAVE CHECKED..and I LOVED IT:superbanana:

So I went to my local BSS (owned by a man (from Lebanon) and his wife (from Africa))....as I'm getting ready to pay he leans towards me and in a hushed tone asks if my hair is a weave I feel elation builidng inside as I say "no." He then says, "so, no tracks?" Again I say "no." Trust me there are twinkles in my eyes at this point....I had woken up with a migraine, cowashed my hair and was out getting groceries as my hair air dryed so at this point it was about 90% dry...anyway back to the story...Then he leans back and says "so what are you mixed with" I tell him nothing...he then says "what do you do, people are always in here buying weave" I simply say that I've visited a few websites and educated myself on how to care for it." 

He says to me and a guy in the store buying trimmers "that he loves my hair and how it has grown so much." (I've been going there for several years) He said how it's great that people are learning to care for their hair. He got excited telling me that he's planning on bringing in a 'bulk barn' style idea for hair ingredients in the store where people can buy and mix their own ingredients right there in the store. At first I didn't understand so he came from behind the counter to better explain...at one point I turned away from him and guess what he did? 

He grabbed my head looking for TRACKS!!! I laughed out loud as he proclaimed to everyone in the store that there weren't any tracks and that he could confirm that it was all mine! There were two women in the store who said that only he could get away with doing that I paid for my things and left the store...I swear the sun was shining brighter, birds were singing a more lovely tune and my migraine was GONE


----------



## closertomydreams (Aug 3, 2013)

I was walking with a coworker and casually talking. As we're walking the wind blew while I was in the middle of talking..... and I ended choking on my own hair. I literally had to pull the hair out of my throat! My coworker gave me a look and suggested that I cut my waist length hair....Girl please!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 3, 2013)

closertomydreams said:


> I was walking with a coworker and casually talking. As we're walking the wind blew while I was in the middle of talking..... and I ended choking on my own hair. I literally had to pull the hair out of my throat! My coworker gave me a look and suggested that I cut my waist length hair....Girl please!



Right. Sabotage.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 3, 2013)

closertomydreams said:


> I was walking with a coworker and casually talking. As we're walking the wind blew while I was in the middle of talking..... and I ended choking on my own hair. I literally had to pull the hair out of my throat! My coworker gave me a look and suggested that I cut my waist length hair....Girl please!



BOL! She is delusional.


----------



## Afro Puff (Aug 3, 2013)

My coworker (married black man) walked pass my desk yesterday and surprisingly happened to hold the bottom of my ponytail (straightened MBL) & pulled down gently. He let go and said 'Wow!' to himself. Guess since i wear buns everyday he didn't know what I was working with.

I responded proudly by saying "And today is a 'Wash Day' so it's not even at its peak!". 

Love this sort of acknowledgement especially since i put in work to maintain my fragile yet healthy 4A curls.


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 3, 2013)

closertomydreams said:


> I was walking with a coworker and casually talking. As we're walking the wind blew while I was in the middle of talking..... and I ended choking on my own hair. I literally had to pull the hair out of my throat! My coworker gave me a look and suggested that I cut my waist length hair....Girl please!



Shoot. That is what ponytails are for. Beeches be scheming, yo.


----------



## equestrian (Aug 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone went back to that hair dresser that said your hair will never be long before your hj? I know I am. In 2 weeks Im getting a relaxer and I will be up in her salon after 3 years with semi HL hair. Now what were you saying about my hair....?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone went back to that hair dresser that said your hair will never be long before your hj? I know I am. In 2 weeks Im getting a relaxer and I will be up in her salon after 3 years with semi HL hair. Now what were you saying about my hair....?



woot woot!  I say record the moment! Oh and please be careful. She might try to get revenge and pull out the dreaded scissors. Don't want you to catch a case!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> woot woot!  I say record the moment! Oh and please be careful. She might try to get revenge and pull out the dreaded scissors. Don't want you to catch a case!



Lololoo I wish she would! Nah, when I say No Cut, I mean business.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone went back to that hair dresser that said your hair will never be long before your hj? I know I am. In 2 weeks Im getting a relaxer and I will be up in her salon after 3 years with semi HL hair. Now what were you saying about my hair....?



Yes. I was thinking, if she starts going back to that hair dresser and her hair starts getting shorter


----------



## Aireen (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a friend, she's black too and I know she feels some type of way about my hair -- a deep jealousy. I relaxed my hair a month ago and we met up a day or so after for sushi and the first comment that slips her mouth when I sit down is, "Your hair looks very flat today."  I remember clearly telling this girl that I was going to get my hair done. Later on in the day when I put my hair up she says, "This is the first time I've seen your hair up!" so I continue by adding that I was thinking of doing it but didn't bother. Her reply? "You should have." Uhm... I'm sorry, but who on earth asked you for your opinion in the first place? Both times I was caught off guard and only developed anger from what took place way after but I'm sick of people with short, damaged hair always having the most to say. They always have to have a particular tone too, like they're glad your hair looks less than perfect. What's gonna happen if you catch me on a very bad hair day? LOL what's going to happen when I'm WL and beyond?  Guess having long hair won't be peachy all the time.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^ Your friend you say?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone went back to that hair dresser that said your hair will never be long before your hj? I know I am. In 2 weeks Im getting a relaxer and I will be up in her salon after 3 years with semi HL hair. Now what were you saying about my hair....?




pre_medicalrulz

I know it's tempting but trust me she will sabotage you just to prove that shes right you're wrong  and to get you back in the sheep fold so you can go back to where she wants you to be not the long healthy hair you now have 
if she told you your hair could never grow that long why would you even step foot in her salon much less let her touch or style your hair. 
Just forget about that stylist for good never underestimate jealousy


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2013)

Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I know it's tempting but trust me she will sabotage you just to prove that shes right you're wrong  and to get you back in the sheep fold so you can go back to where she wants you to be not the long healthy hair you now have
> if she told you your hair could never grow that long why would you even step foot in her salon much less let her touch or style your hair.
> Just forget about that stylist for good never underestimate jealousy



I agree...i wouldnt even set my pinky toe in that salon! Nope!:nope:


----------



## janeemat (Sep 13, 2013)

I might be able to add a little something to this thread now.  My son came to my house on Sat and I was airdrying my hair.  He really did not say anything at that point.  When he came back inside later, I had then put it up in a nice slick bun.  He comments: "your hair looks good!!! Is that all of yours?"  I proudly responded yes.  I am NOT there yet, but bunning this year is surely producing fatter juicier buns!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been having lots of long hair moments lately. 

One was a few weeks ago at work. I wear my hair in a curly ponytail to work almost everyday...so this one day one of my co workers came up to me and was like.. 

"Its SO CUUURRRLLLYYY!" and then she was all "How long is your hair?" As she proceeded to stretch out one of my curls....i love her to death so i didn't flip...

She stretched it all the way out and she was like "OH MY GOD YOUR HAIR IS SO LONG!!"  and i was all ...ha!

So i heard her telling a another co worker a little later in the day that my hair was as long as her weave...her weave was WL. So i was all 

I went home and length checked my hair...sure enough im back at WL again!

YAY!!:reddancer:


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2013)

I was thinking about this thread!

I am taking full advantage of my length to get me through this week.  I will be ending an unintended 21 week stretch this weekend and my hair is so unruly!  I sleep in two batu knots to be able to get up, slap on a headband and go.  I can't really comb it, so I just moisturize and fluff.

With shrinkage, my straight hair falls to about APL.  I still get compliments soley because of the thickness and length.  I would not be able to pull this off with my SL hair.

#teamlonghair!


----------



## Saga (Sep 18, 2013)

So I straightened my hair for the first time in about 10 months. My hair is currently 1 1/2 inch from BSL. I asked my roommate to borrow her lottabody setting lotion and she gave me the spray bottle and I proceeded to use it while blowing out my hair. I flat ironed it and even I was impressed because my hair didn't grow much, but it was so much healthier and fuller than last year. I never make my hair bone straight so it was a bit fluffy and clearly had a lot of body to it.


So I went to work, got a lot if compliments from my coworkers (majority of my coworkers are male) saying they didn't recognize me and saying "Alright now, babe!"  One of the supervisors starting calling me his girlfriend and even walked me to my train xD

So I get hope, put my hair in a ponytail to lay down the roots, then roller set the pony. I wake up that afternoon (I work the overnight shift) and my roommate says "so how'd it go, the straightening?" I twisted me head twice to swing my hair then flipped it over my shoulders and said can't u see? And she is silent for a moment. "its a bit puffy at the ends.
 You should've went over it again." Me: *eyebrow raised* "I don't want bone straight hair. That's too flat, I already flattened it enough with the scarf. I like hair that has volume" she's like "oh its not flat It would've came out better had you used my flatiron."


SIIIIIIGH

She has ear length relaxed hair cut in a rihanna bang. A few months ago she was living in weaves but me and her boyfriend convinced her to wear her hair out and cut all the damage off. I did not have one negative thing to say to this girl during her hair woes, now here she comes with the backhanded compliments.

P.S. This is the first time my hair has ever fallen so far down my back, the longest its ever been my entire life and I know that before this year is over I'll finally reach BSL!!!! I am a slow grower, I mean 1/4 inch a month. Its been tough but with patience and care I have retained what I've grown.

Pics below!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 18, 2013)

You betta weeeeerk! Your hair looks great!

You know what im learning tho? Even tho i have moments where i want to be vain about having long hair...having it, as a Black woman....teaches me to be more humble. 

Instead of wanting to always show off my hair and shoot down the jealous ppl...i turn the negative comments around and give suggestions and let them know that they can have long hair too. 

Take the dirt you receive in life, and make it become cake batter


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 18, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> So I straightened my hair for the first time in about 10 months. My hair is currently 1 1/2 inch from BSL. I asked my roommate to borrow her lottabody setting lotion and she gave me the spray bottle and I proceeded to use it while blowing out my hair. I flat ironed it and even I was impressed because my hair didn't grow much, but it was so much healthier and fuller than last year. I never make my hair bone straight so it was a bit fluffy and clearly had a lot of body to it.
> 
> So I went to work, got a lot if compliments from my coworkers (majority of my coworkers are male) saying they didn't recognize me and saying "Alright now, babe!"  One of the supervisors starting calling me his girlfriend and even walked me to my train xD
> 
> ...



Girl she is jelly!  Your hair is gorgeous!  I really love the thickness and I'm glad you didn't flat iron it to death. KUTGW


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd forgotten about this tread.  Congrats on making it back to waist length!


----------



## BonBon (Sep 18, 2013)

If were pre_medicalrulzand wanted to showcase it I'd 
only go back for something simple. 

 No chemicals. No scissors. No direct heat.

 Something like a shampoo and set. 

Otherwise I'd go in person to have a chat about an appointment to have a relaxer touch up, but cancel the appointment later on.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 18, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> If were pre_medicalrulzand wanted to showcase it I'd
> only go back for something simple.
> 
> No chemicals. No scissors. No direct heat.
> ...



LMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## lushlady (Oct 3, 2013)

I love this thread.  Glad to see a few new stories.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 3, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LMBO!!!!!!!



That's right, walk in and be gone with the wind fabulous. Do not cut my hair unless I send for you.


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 17, 2013)

When you wear your hair down, put on lipstick and the wind starts blowing so hair strands get stuck on your lip <<<<<<<<<


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 17, 2013)

I wear my hair in a bun 99% of the time, but since my hair is straight, I've been wearing it down this week. Today I was sitting in a conference room waiting for a meeting to start with my back to the door. The guy who was running the meeting walked in and he asked someone else in the room "do you know if GettingKinky is going to come to the meeting?"  So then I turned around and he said "oh!"  Then he swiveled my chair back around to look at me from the back again. He didn't say anything else but his expression clearly said I didn't realize you had so much hair. My hair isn't even that long, grazing BSL, but there is only 1 person in the company with hair longer than mine. 

Excuse the thin ends, I'm transitioning.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Oct 23, 2013)

More stories pweaseee!


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 24, 2013)

I blew out my hair and wore it down two days in a row, and I must say it did look fabulous. I experiemented with the headband method to put curls in my dry, straight hair. The headband gave me gorgeous, Vavavoom Victoria Secrets curls with no heat.

Anyway. I share my classroom with another teacher. 35 year old blond girl loving, aging jock yt boy. Caught him staring a few times  . I get a lot of compliments with my hair down and straight. Sometimes it makes me a little salty. Like where was the love for that fat juicy bun I made the other day??


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't remember if i told this story or not. But anywho my SO and i were having a "nice" moment when he decided to run his fingers through my hair. I think it was just blowdried, but very big, soft and fluffy. But at that point, it was no longer detangled. It must have justed looked really good or he just got caught up in the moment, idk. Well he stuck his hands in to i guess comb through it or rake it and midway his hand got stuck!! So here he is waving his hand back and forth trying to get it out!

I was dying laughing inside cause i'm too dumb to be embarrassed. But i couldn't laugh in front of him so i just ignored aka played it off. WTF!!! I mean how could i blame him? He's mexican, he didn't know any better. But you can trust that he knows better now and he only pats my head!

The joys of having long and luscious hair...


----------



## Lucia (Oct 31, 2013)

wheezy807

^^  
Don't ban him from playing in your hair 
Just run your hands through real quick and tell him he can play in your hair 
You can thank me later


----------



## luciole (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a story!

Its actually a little old so I don't why I couldn't remember it until now but anyways.

Last summer, I was going out to meet a friend. I had blown out my hair the day before for a wedding and was now rocking a big flully twist out which was hanging between SL and APL. I had a nice outfit on, it was a beautiful day and I felt awesome feeling my hair brush my back for the first time 

I got to our meeting place a little early and decided to go to a bank to take out some money before I met my friend. I start walking around and notice several banks but not the one I have an account in. So I walk to a nearby bank anyways and noticed a man walking in at the same time. I asked him if he knew where I could find an X bank and he said it was kinda far if I was planning on walking. I said that sucked cause now I had to pay a fine on my withdrawal. Then he asked how much I was going to withdraw. I said 20$ and he was like "I'll give you 20$"
I was like  "That's fine its just a 2.00$ fine" But he insisted saying he was already withdrawing anyways and so gave me 20$ and told me to enjoy my day. 

I was like... This is the power of a good hair day 

Later I met my friend (who I hadn't seen in a long time) and she was also aaahing and oohing about my hair. It was a good day


----------



## havilland (Nov 7, 2013)

i had my first overwhelming compliment from a Caucasian person the other day.  i had my ponytail in full swing....and let me just note that i am still shocked that i have a HIGH ponytail now that sits on my shoulder, gets caught when i sit back in a chair and looks like fake ponies i used to wear in high school....but i digress.

one of my co workers (she is blonde, with very thin wispy hair) came up to me and said "your ponytail is so fabulous!  i wish i had hair like yours!"


NEVER IN MY LIFE have i EVER had a Caucasian person tell me they WANTED MY HAIR!


it was a good day.....


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 6, 2013)

My hair isn't that long by LHCF standards, but IRL it's fairly long (BSL)

I was at the salon yesterday and I was sitting under the dryer while my stylist worked on another client. The client said to my stylist "her hair is so long and pretty". My stylist replied "she's about to cut 2 inches off" and the client said "Nooooo!"

As she was leaving the salon she came up to me and said please don't cut your pretty hair.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 6, 2013)

I had a similar experience to @havilland. Not the ponytail cause I just made SL , but a Caucasian woman a few months ago complimented my roll. Her hair was thin and she loved how full mine was. She said she wished her hair was like mine. That was a first for me! 

Ok, that's all I got. Hopefully by next summer I can have a REAL story. LOL!


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a cool one! Today was an especially nice day (sunny and warm but not too hot in S. Florida), so I was driving in to work with my sunroof open, the windows down, and my MBL relaxed hair flying loose. Some guy in a convertible with the top down pulls up next to me, does a double take, and yells "Baby I wish you were riding next to me today with your pretty hair!" Too bad he was young enough to be my son, or I might have considered hopping into his BMW for a quick spin.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 6, 2013)

I just remembered when I was APL it was the beginning of my hj I had only BCd months before and my hair was the healthiest it had ever been. It was summer so I was experimenting with lots of new styles. I especially liked to wear my hair straight,  but I didn't really like the hassle of wearing my hair out. 

My friend of years was really supportive she was like yea don't you dare get any relaxers lol. The longer my hair got the drier my ends got so one day I was just discussing how I was going to trim my hair -joking about how my hair was going to look lopsided lol. Long story short she offers to trim it for me and I know that she done hair dressing in college so I wasn't really bothered, I agreed and she chopped my hair off. I went from APL to EL - I couldn't even get my hair into a hairband  moral of the story never underestimate jealousy 

On a brighter note 2 and a half years later in almost inches BSL ( I can taste it) and I have only recently started wearing my hair out/ down . The other day i got my first weave check - i absolutely loved it but was humble about although i was shouting and Screaming inside lol. My homegirl , she white but she knew how much I loved to wear weaves, wigs, ponies etc we went out to the winter festival bc we hadn't seen each other in years.so we were standing waiting to go on the first ride, and we were just joking around saying I hope my shoes don't come off n she turns n whispers is it a weave - so I was like no n she was like oh a wig - so I was like no its my hair. She was checking all up in my head for tracks n pulling it lol I was laughing my head off n she was like oh my people pay for what you naturally have lol. I do love that girl lol 

It gave me a little boost to think of how far I've come although my hair has got a long way to go (my two cents)


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 6, 2013)

> My friend of years was really supportive she was like yea don't you dare  get any relaxers lol. The longer my hair got the drier my ends got so  one day I was just discussing how I was going to trim my hair -joking  about how my hair was going to look lopsided lol. Long story short she  offers to trim it for me and I know that she done hair dressing in  college so I wasn't really bothered, I agreed and she chopped my hair  off. I went from APL to EL - I couldn't even get my hair into a hairband   moral of the story never underestimate jealous.


Oh. My. God! I would have been up in jail after that, because home girl would have been dead after that stunt. 

I'm glad you overcame that set back though; sometimes the best revenge is moving forward and surpassing where other people try to push you down to.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 6, 2013)

well, my little blurb isn't really that interesting...but it made me smile, anyway. 

mind you, my hair isn't long anymore

but during our summer session at work this past summer, i had straightened my hair.  i very very very rarely straighten my hair and i have a LOT of shrinkage.

i work in a toddler classroom.  one of the preschool teachers came into the room to ask a question (or something) and she stops...and goes "...you........have......long hair"  with the most surprised look on her face EVER.  haha.  

my reply was "it's not that long"  (and it wasnt.  it was past armpit, but not quite brastrap length)

now, it's short again and i'm trying to grow it back to where it was and beyond


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm bunning pretty much 100% now, but I'm at home letting my hair fly free and wild for a few hours.

I'm just flipping it, clipping it, and just playing in it.  I'll bun it back later.  It's important to release the beast ever so often so I know why I'm bunning so heavily.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 7, 2013)

koolkittychick said:


> Oh. My. God! I would have been up in jail after that, because home girl would have been dead after that stunt.
> 
> I'm glad you overcame that set back though; sometimes the best revenge is moving forward and surpassing where other people try to push you down to.



Lol thanks but it was cry, put her in the ground or walk away.  I chose the latter as I'm too stubborn to cry, and I would not survive jail girl lmbo

I still see her and I can tell she never thought that my hair would ever grow back, I just laugh cz it's so much healthier and longer than when she cut it.  Hopefully by summer I will be nearer to my goal of WL - don't get it twisted I will not go near that girl again Jay incase she pulls done scissors out - then I will be posting from a jail cell


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 9, 2013)

kinky curlygenie said:


> Lol thanks but it was cry, put her in the ground or walk away.  I chose the latter as I'm too stubborn to cry, and I would not survive jail girl lmbo
> 
> I still see her and I can tell she never thought that my hair would ever grow back, I just laugh cz it's so much healthier and longer than when she cut it.  Hopefully by summer I will be nearer to my goal of WL - don't get it twisted I will not go near that girl again Jay incase she pulls done scissors out - then I will be posting from a jail cell



I am shocked. Think back, did she give you any indications of her jealousy before? Like sly comments, backhanded compliments, etc...kinky curlygenie


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 9, 2013)

caribeandiva said:


> I am shocked. Think back, did she give you any indications of her jealousy before? Like sly comments, backhanded compliments, etc...kinky curlygenie



Not really at the start it was kinda like "natural really" wasn't feeling it but after a while it was cool. Some days when I was like egh don't know what to do she would just say just relax or if you don't want to do chemicals the do a bkt ( at the time she was raving on about bkt  but I never thought it was sly more constructive really so nope no warning really   I have always been careful of people up in my hair as I have never been to a salon but to this day no one goes near my hair with anything remotely sharp lmbo


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 2, 2014)

Bump Bump.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 2, 2014)

I can finally post in this thread, yessssss!  
I took my bun down the other day in target because it was lopsided and needed to be re-done. A lady behind me in the aisle said to her friend "wow, I want my hair to be like that". 


Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 2, 2014)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I can finally post in this thread, yessssss!
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Really? 'Cause unless you just grew all that hair since Sunday, it looks like you've been in the long hair club for awhile.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 2, 2014)

LivingInPeace said:


> Really? 'Cause unless you just grew all that hair since Sunday, it looks like you've been in the long hair club for awhile.




I had hairorexia....I still kind of do, LOL.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 2, 2014)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I can finally post in this thread, yessssss!
> I took my bun down the other day in target because it was lopsided and needed to be re-done. A lady behind me in the aisle said to her friend "wow, I want my hair to be like that".
> 
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


 
Trini_Chutney

Beautiful hair! How did you do that braid/twistout in your avatar? What products and technique did you use? It is really beautiful!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm BSL, so according to the outside blk hair world, my hair is long. I don't feel it is of course because I'm an LHCFer.   It won't feel long to me until I'm  MBL.

Anyway, I sent a couple friends and family members pics of my latest flat iron and length check and they're all like, "OMG, your hair is long!" and asking me for tips. I was in shock like  thinking, _This aint even long. Yall aint see nothing yet._


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jan 2, 2014)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I can finally post in this thread, yessssss!
> I took my bun down the other day in target because it was lopsided and needed to be re-done. A lady behind me in the aisle said to her friend "wow, I want my hair to be like that".
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Yes!!! My jaw would have needed a forklift off the ground looking at your beautiful mane!


----------



## Naturelie (Jan 3, 2014)

Bumping...want more stories pleeaassse!!!!! (I don't have any cause I wear my hair up 95% of the time).


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2014)

No matter HOW HIGH I put my ponytail I lean on it when I sit down.  It gets caught on the chair all the time now. I. LOVE. IT! 

This ponytail thing is killing me, y'all. For real.  I can't wait til I'm waistlength!


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Feb 5, 2014)

My favorite thread  Bumping for more stories and hairspo!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 11, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> Trini_Chutney  Beautiful hair! How did you do that braid/twistout in your avatar? What products and technique did you use? It is really beautiful!




RegaLady  Twistout with a moisturizer and Eco styler gel on wet hair. Most likely it was Darcy's  pumpkinseed, or Shea moisture CESC.  Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this story, but here goes. 

I've been going to the same hairdresser for years, and years, and years and until I started my HHJ my hair has always been between SL and CBL. All that time my stylist never asked me about my home hair care practices, but in the past year she has started asking me about my products, my day to hair styles, etc. 

Last night I was there for a touch up and I'm past BSL. My stylist's sister was there and she said you're hair is really long (I still don't consider it really long). At that point my stylist jumped in the conversation and was all over herself telling her sister about my hair. "We only leave the relaxer on for 10 minutes, she washes her hair with baking soda and water, she stopped using her curling iron.  She only puts heat on her hair when she comes here, which is only for touch ups and color. I think the no heat is the most important."

I was just grinning away.


----------



## havilland (Feb 15, 2014)

GettingKinky


Meanwhile u were thinking "Gurl, bye! U ain't have nuttin ta do with this!"


----------



## grownwomanaz (Feb 15, 2014)

havilland said:


> *No matter HOW HIGH I put my ponytail I lean on it when I sit down. It gets caught on the chair all the time now. I. LOVE. IT! *
> 
> This ponytail thing is killing me, y'all. For real. I can't wait til I'm waistlength!


 
I love this "problem" as well . Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow lol.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 15, 2014)

I did a rollerset last night & gathered the large soft curls up into a high ponytail this morning  while cleaning my house. Shortly after, I smacked  the mess out of my shoulder thinking something was crawling on me!!! Embarrassed & pleased to realize it was only my curly pony. Long hair problems are here! But I'm only MBL. Can't imagine WL... Hopefully this year!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aviah (Feb 19, 2014)

Not much of a story here, this was before my hair was BSL. I went shopping and had my hair in a big poofy bun on the top of my head, I don't even remember if it was combed. As I was checking out a woman passes by  behind me and taps me on my left shoulder and keeps walking (towards my right). When I saw her she said "I love your hair, it's giving me life" with this kinda flirtatious look and manner as she kept walking. At first I  said "oh, thanks", but now I think about it, the encounter was kinda weird erplexed.


----------



## candie19 (Feb 19, 2014)

Aviah said:


> Not much of a story here, this was before my hair was BSL. I went shopping and had my hair in a big poofy bun on the top of my head, I don't even remember if it was combed. As I was checking out a woman passes by  behind me and taps me on my left shoulder and keeps walking (towards my right). When I saw her she said "I love your hair, it's giving me life" with this* kinda flirtatious look and manner *as she kept walking. At first I  said "oh, thanks", but now I think about it, the encounter was kinda weird erplexed.



........ Hair porn will do it to you.


----------



## Aviah (Feb 19, 2014)

candie19 well I guess I'll have people a reason to flirt all day when I'm WL. 

*Can't wait*


----------



## havilland (Feb 21, 2014)

I Finally have hair long enough and thick enough to use this ponytail holder.....my bestie used to have a bunch like these. She had hair down her back. When I would borrow them, my hair would slip out because it wasn't thick enough or long enough. I never understood what the purpose of these extra thick holders were.  

Now that my hair is long and no longer bonelaxed, I NEED one to hold my hair.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Feb 23, 2014)

I remember in high school all the boys in my school were obsessed with this one girl. She was pretty and her hair was medium length and always looked healthy. One day a kid walked up to her and was like "lemme check if thats your hair." She politely said yes and he proceeded to run his grubby hands through her scalp. I sat there both in horror and very intrigued and I can honestly say that was what started my hair journey. I wanted people to be amazed by hair.

Fast foward to last summer, I went to the salon to get my hair washed and set. My hair was almost APL but it was full and lush and thick. The Dominican lady washing my hair was telling how she wished her was thick and long like mine. I was like whoa! My hair is not long but thank you! After I was blow dried and flatironed my hair was light and airy with so much body. The other ladies gave me compliments and I was #feelingmyself lol Can't wait till MBL so I can stunt properly


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 25, 2014)

lol, i miss those salon days when i was in the chair and all eyes were on me with admiration and envy. I'll get back there one of these days.


Trying to debate if i would like to share some of my "not so living vicariously through me" newly natural hair stories. The things that come out of peoples mouth....thank goodness i am happy nappy. I know exactly what i'm doing even if they don't think i do.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> I did a rollerset last night & gathered the large soft curls up into a high ponytail this morning  while cleaning my house. Shortly after, I smacked  the mess out of my shoulder thinking something was crawling on me!!! Embarrassed & pleased to realize it was only my curly pony. Long hair problems are here! But I'm *only MBL*. Can't imagine WL... Hopefully this year!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 bronzephoenix

ETA: Such an LHCF statement.


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I posted in here before about my hair getting caught in the car door. LOL!  Well now that I'm transitioning and have shrinkage, I feel the length in the shower mostly. 

After detangling with conditioner, I rinsed and removed shed hair. I leaned back a little to rinse my edges and I felt something in the crack of my behind!  I screamed, jumped and air boxed trying to scare this "bug" out of my crack. Hubby came to see what was wrong and I was so embarrassed when he said "babe, that's one hairy bug - from your head!"  He laughed so hard. Oh well.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> bronzephoenix
> 
> ETA: Such an LHCF statement.



IKR?? Lol. Not to sound ungrateful or immodest at ALL... but once I got to LHCF I realized that I could have hair down to my HIPS?! I'm blessed to be at MBL but... My goals seem to grow along with my hair these days!  So much motivation, sooo much inspiration. Luv y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 31, 2014)

bumping for more stories!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have read every single post in this thread. More stories please. I can't wait until I have a story of my own.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 1, 2014)

I love this thread too. I'm going to read it all again from the beginning.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 1, 2014)

Not much of a story but...

Last week it was VERY windy out.  I walked to the parking lot here at my job and my hair went north, south, east and west... I literally could not see where I was going for a second because my hair was covering my face. Boy did that make me happy!! LOL  After 26 years of thin and short hair I can have my moment damn it


----------



## candie19 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ladies I finally have a story to tell! Before I tell this story please do not feel sad for me. I have learned to make lemonade out of lemons- and it taste divine. 

My father passed away last Sunday. He had cancer and I was his primary caregiver. Since he was my main priority I bought a wig as a protective style and stayed very disciplined with my reggie. Growing up my father loved my long hair and he was pissed when I cut it off in college then wore weaves as my style of choice. So my goal was to get my hair as long as I could to honor him. He saw my hair pressed in Nov. and he loved it, but it wasn't the length I wanted. 

So today I went to Atl to go to my beautician b.c she isn't a scissor happy stylist. Returning to TN traffic was horrible so I stopped in 2 malls (south lake and Cumberland) to let the time go by- well my hair," Victoria"  got 3 phone numbers today. I got the last number when I stopped traffic (literally). The wind was blowing my hair everywhere. So I couldn't see the car. My mouth was full of a Starbucks panini and I was so hungry eating I didn't look before stepping out into traffic in the parking lot. Luckily the guy stopped in time and I passed by his car. He rolled down his window and said "excuse me, you are the most beautiful woman I've seen today. I want to take you to dinner. I'm going to circle the lot so I can come get your number." He was a cutie so I gave him my cell. 

Fast forward to arriving home in TN, My aunt and her daughters were at my mom's house. As soon as I came in the house my brother said "is that all yours?" I started laughing. I come into the den and my mom says, " is that my daughter? Your hair is gorgeous!" So my cousins come out of the kitchen, one says, "that ain't all yours. Let me check." I finally got weave checked!!  they wouldn't stop complimenting me. 

My hair is and inch below armpit, which is nothing. But the compliments can keep coming. Everytime I get one I see it as my father speaking through them.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Apr 4, 2014)

candie19 so sorry for your loss. You are making your dad proud through your progress.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 4, 2014)

candie19 that story almost had me in tears. Definitely one of the best!


----------



## MsJamerican (Apr 4, 2014)

candie19 said:


> Ladies I finally have a story to tell! Before I tell this story please do not feel sad for me. I have learned to make lemonade out of lemons- and it taste divine.
> 
> My father passed away last Sunday. He had cancer and I was his primary caregiver. Since he was my main priority I bought a wig as a protective style and stayed very disciplined with my reggie. Growing up my father loved my long hair and he was pissed when I cut it off in college then wore weaves as my style of choice. So my goal was to get my hair as long as I could to honor him. He saw my hair pressed in Nov. and he loved it, but it wasn't the length I wanted.
> 
> ...



This story put a smile on my face. Love it! May your father rest in peace.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

Great story candie19, very touching.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

Great story candie19, very touching.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 4, 2014)

In October last year I went out on a date. It was a last minute thing so I put my hair in a ponytail. My pony fell close to APL before my haircut in December. He was leaning in to talk to me, and I felt his hand gently tugging at my ponytail. I gave him a look and he asked, "Is this all yours?" He had seen my hair down before so I hadn't expected him to weave/pony check me. LOL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

candie19 said:


> Ladies I finally have a story to tell! Before I tell this story please do not feel sad for me. I have learned to make lemonade out of lemons- and it taste divine.
> 
> My father passed away last Sunday. He had cancer and I was his primary caregiver. Since he was my main priority I bought a wig as a protective style and stayed very disciplined with my reggie. Growing up my father loved my long hair and he was pissed when I cut it off in college then wore weaves as my style of choice. So my goal was to get my hair as long as I could to honor him. He saw my hair pressed in Nov. and he loved it, but it wasn't the length I wanted.
> 
> ...



Awesome that's so sweet.

Is there an official LHCF term for hair that stops traffic or hair that pulls numbers?

If not maybe we should call it candie19


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Jun 29, 2014)

More stories, por favor. Bumping.


----------



## Natural-K (Jun 30, 2014)

I have one.  So today I had my hair in the same old single braid that I put in a couple days ago.  I stopped into Subway to pick up a sandwich and when I was at the register to pay the cashier asked me if I was natural.  She told me that she recently stopped relaxing and she complimented my hair and told me I was her inspiration.  I was touched because I can't remember being told by a complete stranger, in person that I'm inspirational.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 7, 2014)

My fab twist out on stretched hair came down to APL (even with shrinkage) and it was blowing in the wind. Had on my little shorts, cute wedge heels and shades straight stuntin.   Dudes was like deer caught in headlights.  Can't wait till it grows longer. I want a BSB/BSL twist out!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 7, 2014)

I met up with my girlfriends in Atlantic City for the day. I hadn't seen them in a while and they're used to seeing me with my straight hair. This trip I decided to go with my curls out because it's hot out and ain't nobody got time for that. One of my friends was shocked when she saw me and asked me if I had on a curly weave. I asked her if she was crazy, why would I get a curly weave with gray hair all over it. Yeah I really need to dye my hair like ASAP LOL 

Anyway I was all happy because my dumb friend weave checked me while my hair was curly and that's never happened to me before. My curly hair was behaving and looked about APL (real length in my avatar). I've been natural 7 years and I'm FINALLY feeling comfortable wearing my curls on a consistent basis.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 7, 2014)

Went out for drinks and dh ordered his usual,  but I decided to try a specialty drink that had to be made by a different bartender. 

While we were waiting and talking,  I heard somebody say 'that drink goes to the lady with the long hair'.  I start looking around cause I love hair, and the second bartender walked down to me and gave me my drink!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> I met up with my girlfriends in Atlantic City for the day. I hadn't seen them in a while and they're used to seeing me with my straight hair. This trip I decided to go with my curls out because it's hot out and ain't nobody got time for that. One of my friends was shocked when she saw me and asked me if I had on a curly weave. I asked her if she was crazy, why would I get a curly weave with gray hair all over it. Yeah I really need to dye my hair like ASAP LOL
> 
> Anyway I was all happy because my dumb friend weave checked me while my hair was curly and that's never happened to me before. My curly hair was behaving and looked about APL (real length in my avatar). I've been natural 7 years and I'm FINALLY feeling comfortable wearing my curls on a consistent basis.



BostonMaria I'm glad you're getting more comfortable in your curls.  I know it can be hard at first as I was a straight hair natural too until I messed up and got heat damage lol.  Once you grow to love your curls you'll wonder why you ever wasted time keeping your hair straight to start with.

I really regret all the time I wasted with relaxers and flat ironing...  Especially since my hair texture has changed and its not the natural hair I once loved.  But now I get to learn how to love the new hair I have...  I guess at some point I'll like this hot mess on top my head lmao


----------



## Stormy (Jul 7, 2014)

I am loving these stories! I'm living vicariously through you all.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 8, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Went out for drinks and dh ordered his usual,  but I decided to try a specialty drink that had to be made by a different bartender.
> 
> While we were waiting and talking,  *I heard somebody say 'that drink goes to the lady with the long hair'.  I start looking around cause I love hair, and the second bartender walked down to me and gave me my drink!*
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



_fabulous_! ...


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 8, 2014)

I had got my hair freshly done and trimmed to about APL. Anyway, I walked into a store and walked over the jewelry counter (which was near the front entrance). The security guard standing near the door stopped me and said, "Excuse me, is that _all_ your hair?" I said proudly, "Why, yes, yes it is?" He said "Its beautiful and it is good to see black women with their own long hair. It looks really good!"  Made my day! I walked off to the car, hair blowing and all.

Note: Trimmed APL in real life is long hair to many folks, LOL!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 8, 2014)

These stories make me smile every time I read them! More stories please and thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

Washes hair, sections it, apply flexi rods to each section, sits under hot box dryer thinking everything is all good. Goes to remove flexi rods only to realize there is an ENTIRE section of hair that I missed and is still in a bantu knot. WTH! Long, thick hair problems! 

My son asked me why do I have a little ball in my hair mixed in with my rollers. lol


----------



## felic1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello Lulu, how are you and the baby? Fine I hope.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

felic1 said:


> Hello Lulu, how are you and the baby? Fine I hope.



felic1 Hey Lady!!! We are doing well...he's over here talking baby talk to me right now. lol How have you been?!


----------



## felic1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I am glad that everything is going well for you guys.we are doing good. We had a church picnic today and went swimming. DS had a great time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 12, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> I had got my hair freshly done and trimmed to about APL. Anyway, I walked into a store and walked over the jewelry counter (which was near the front entrance). The security guard standing near the door stopped me and said, "Excuse me, is that _all_ your hair?" I said proudly, "Why, yes, yes it is?" He said "Its beautiful and it is good to see black women with their own long hair. It looks really good!"  Made my day! I walked off to the car, hair blowing and all.
> 
> Note: *Trimmed APL in real life is long hair to many folks*, LOL!



Yes it is...especially for us. APL hair is definitely long irl for blk ppl!


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Aug 12, 2014)

....bump....


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 12, 2014)

Loving these stories, ladies! Please keep them coming .

I'm currently BSL and slowly coming up on MBL, yet I have no stories of my own to share .  It seems where I come from (in the south) that you have to have knee length hair or better just to get a second glance...*shrugs* whatever...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sheanu (Oct 1, 2014)

Bump! Keep the stories coming


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2014)

I wore a  hoodie today. As I was walking past some windows,  I glanced at my hair in the reflection like I always do. I thought to myself - dang, I didn't know that hood hung so far down my back! 

Well, I get to another set of Windows and realize that aint no dern hood, that's my hair! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 6, 2014)

That moment when u flat iron your hair... And everyone at work is surprised at how long your hair actually is vs. the curly shrinkage. 

This yt chick was like "I would've never guessed your hair was THAT long!"

This other girl was like "she got dat length tho!" 

And the men all paused....when I walked into the room.  #RealTalk lol

Now that I'm back in WL territory I feel like myself again


----------



## havilland (Dec 6, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> That moment when u flat iron your hair... And everyone at work is surprised at how long your hair actually is vs. the curly shrinkage.  This yt chick was like "I would've never guessed your hair was THAT long!"  This other girl was like "she got dat length tho!"   And the men all paused....when I walked into the room.  #RealTalk lol  Now that I'm back in WL territory I feel like myself again




I Love that!!!  #jawdrop


----------



## MsKinkycurl (Dec 13, 2014)

I always get excited when this thread is updated. I am loving everyone's stories! A few people have asked me if my semi-mini twists are extensions because they are ~apl. I went home  for the holidays and showed my mom my hair and she reminded me how far I have come from when I was in grade school. I used to cry when I got my hair done because my hair never grew longer. I went to a multicultural school and girls would comment on my hair cut but my hair wasn't trimmed, it just broke off. Now my longest layer is waist length and my hair doesn't brake off, it only grows longer with time. My shrunken twists now are even longer than my straight hair was growing up. 

Healthy hair care takes a lot of time but it is still drama free compared to beating my hair into submission every seven days then spending the rest of the week hating the way it, and I, looked. Now I love my hair and I feel like it adds to my beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2014)

My hair is "long" and "heavy" again now when it's straightened. I'm almost back to my longest length as an adult and I realize that my high ponytails are hard for me to wear.  The weight of the hair gives me a headache.  I can't imagine what it's gonna be like when it's even longer.  

Tonight my head is killing me because I wore straight flat ironed hair in a high pony all day.  I remember when I was shoulder length and could live in a high pony.  Based on this headache I have right now, I'm guessing those days are behind me. No more high ponies for me.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> My hair is "long" and "heavy" again now when it's straightened. I'm almost back to my longest length as an adult and I realize that my high ponytails are hard for me to wear.  The weight of the hair gives me a headache.  I can't imagine what it's gonna be like when it's even longer.
> 
> Tonight my head is killing me because I wore straight flat ironed hair in a high pony all day.  I remember when I was shoulder length and could live in a high pony.  Based on this headache I have right now, I'm guessing those days are behind me. No more high ponies for me.



That is an issue with long thick hair. I'm finding it's not good for me top wear top knot buns anymore for the same reason. It's very heavy and it hurts my head and scalp.


----------



## claudzie (Dec 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> My hair is "long" and "heavy" again now when it's straightened. I'm almost back to my longest length as an adult and I realize that my high ponytails are hard for me to wear.  The weight of the hair gives me a headache.  I can't imagine what it's gonna be like when it's even longer.
> 
> Tonight my head is killing me because I wore straight flat ironed hair in a high pony all day.  I remember when I was shoulder length and could live in a high pony.  Based on this headache I have right now, I'm guessing those days are behind me. No more high ponies for me.



I will take this struggle anyday


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> I Love that!!!  #jawdrop



The thing about it is I just started the new job. So after 3 months of only seeing my curls...everyone was like


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 15, 2014)

More! Give me more, please.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 18, 2014)

^I concur. More stories, my hair and I need some motivation.


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2014)

I just realized that my real hair is as long as the clip in fake ponytails I used to buy!!!
Woootwoot!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2014)

The fact that feeding my hair is like feeding a teenager. 

I run out of conditioner SOOOOOOO fast!

I'm looking on here for sales ret nah! 

I am no longer content with buying one small bottle of anything by itself.  I must do bogo sales for regular sized bottles or I have to buy salon sized bottles. An 8oz bottle will last me a week or week and a half if I don't use it everyday. 32oz will last me about 3 months. 

I am heavy handded...but I have to be bc my hair dries out if it's not thoroughly moisturized.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 23, 2014)

SmilingElephant That sounds like my hair lol. I relaxed my hair a bit straighter, so that should soothe the hungry Sybil for now lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> SmilingElephant That sounds like my hair lol. I relaxed my hair a bit straighter, so that should soothe the hungry Sybil for now lol.



Lol!

I'm serious tho. I feel so dumb coming out the store...hair in full force...with one measly bottle of conditioner. 

I get home...my hair is like:  at the bottle. 

Smh.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey, it likes what it likes lol. You know better than to tease the hair with 1 bottle lolol.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2015)

I was leaving the salon a couple of days ago after getting my hair colored and flat ironed. My stylist gets my hair stick straight and I've finally reached MBL. As I was paying, another client (the stylist's sister) said,  "your hair is so pretty. People pay for hair like that and you have it growing out of your head"


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 8, 2015)

D.Lisha said:


> Loving these stories, ladies! Please keep them coming .
> 
> I'm currently BSL and slowly coming up on MBL, yet I have no stories of my own to share .  It seems where I come from (in the south) that you have to have knee length hair or better just to get a second glance...*shrugs* whatever...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Move up north! This thread needs your stories!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 8, 2015)

This is my fave thread of all time!!


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2015)

Still love this thread. Lemme go massage my scalp with this sulfur oil...


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 9, 2015)

I love this thread too. I just started re-reading it from the beginning.


----------



## giigii613 (Aug 9, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I love this thread too. I just started re-reading it from the beginning.


 I need to do the same thing to stay inspired. I've had braids on and off for the past year and I feel like my hair has not made any progress length wise. I notice that my hair is thicker but it is not getting longer so back to page one of this thread and square one with my regimen.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2015)

giigii613 said:


> I need to do the same thing to stay inspired. I've had braids on and off for the past year and I feel like my hair has not made any progress length wise. I notice that my hair is thicker but it is not getting longer so back to page one of this thread and square one with my regimen.



Up your moisture game braids are very drying especially if you have braid extension hair in. 
If your hair is on braids alone you still have to watch and moisturize often


----------



## giigii613 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Up your moisture game braids are very drying especially if you have braid extension hair in.
> If your hair is on braids alone you still have to watch and moisturize often


Thank you for the advice. I was in extension braids and I thought I was keeping up with moisturizing my hair. I sprayed a condition mix daily and when I got lazy every other day. I have given them a rest to restore my moisture protein balance in hopes that I see some progress but the reason I liked braids was because it kept me from manipulating my fine/dense hair for an extended period of time. Do you have any suggestions on some good moisturizing braid sprays?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2015)

giigii613 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was in extension braids and I thought I was keeping up with moisturizing my hair. I sprayed a condition mix daily and when I got lazy every other day. I have given them a rest to restore my moisture protein balance in hopes that I see some progress but the reason I liked braids was because it kept me from manipulating my fine/dense hair for an extended period of time. Do you have any suggestions on some good moisturizing braid sprays?



@giigii613

There are some good brands but they use Chems to preserve and some use mineral oil not good for moisture.
So try this
Aloe Vera juice and jojoba or grape seed oil  and spray scalp and especially in length of hair daily or 2 x a day
When you spray your braids squeeze them so you press the mixture in the strands and it gets to your real hair. HTH


----------



## julzinha (Aug 28, 2015)

giigii613 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was in extension braids and I thought I was keeping up with moisturizing my hair. I sprayed a condition mix daily and when I got lazy every other day. I have given them a rest to restore my moisture protein balance in hopes that I see some progress but the reason I liked braids was because it kept me from manipulating my fine/dense hair for an extended period of time. Do you have any suggestions on some good moisturizing braid sprays?



I have braid extensions and it is my go to protective style. I moisturize my hair with a mix of Infusium 23 (old formula), African Pride Olive Miracle Braid Spray, and aloe vera juice. I moisturize every other day and have had no problems with that. I think it's because the mix is great.



Lucia said:


> @giigii613
> 
> There are some good brands but they use Chems to preserve and some use mineral oil not good for moisture.
> So try this
> ...



This is critical!!! You're hair should feel moist and really squeeze to make sure the mix gets into your real hair.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 10, 2015)

Bump! We need more stories.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 17, 2015)

*STORYTIME:*

***Lately I've been having issues with my own people and my hair. I'll go into detail but mind you this is longggg. I'll be using initials to indicate who everyone is so the story is easy to follow. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd appreciate the correspondence. Lastly, please do not be offended by anything I have to say, I'm just being honest I truly do not mean to be hateful/hurtful. (This story has originally been posted here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/hiptailbone-length-hltbl-2015-2016-challenge.746227/ but will be posted in other threads.)***

Met a girl, let's call her N. N and I became pretty good acquaintances due to convenience. When I first met her, we talked about ourselves – ethnic background and hair did come up in the conversation; she said she could see people saying I look Ethiopian because of my hair. I told her I was due for a touch-up, she felt my hair and responded with "Yeah." At another meeting with N, she happened to see my baby picture on a piece of ID and said to me "Why do you relax your hair if you have curly hair?" and proceeded to describe her hair in a derogatory way but meaning to say she has very tight kinks. Possibly around the 3rd meeting with N, we talked about hair again with another girl (not black) and I said that I've never had braids since both girls had their hair in the style, she then says "Oh, really? How come? You should get some." After that, she happened to notice my hair was brown and I told her that it changes colour in the sun, she tells me that she thinks that's cool and we then move on to another topic. Later that same day, hair comes up again and she asks me how long my hair is, I then try to see where my hair is reaching and she is flabbergasted that the hair on my head is actually mine. This WHOLE time, she thinks my hair is a weave. (Yes, even with all the talk of hair colour, touch-ups, and everything else.  ) Even when I told her my hair is in fact real, she thought I had tracks hidden somewhere. When she finally realizes my hair is my own, she asks about my regimen – basically the basic questions like what I did to get it long, how long it took to get to my length, and then randomly asks "Is this just a Trinidadian thing or can other black girls do this too?" After all the questions, she then finishes with "Well, if I had your hair, I'd let EVERYONE know my hair was real."  

A couple days later, I had to talk to another girl – we're calling her Y – about something I was having trouble with, N was around too asking Y for help and a woman, T, joined us just to chat a little before saying goodbye. (There were other people around buut they were leaving.) While talking to Y, there was a break in our conversation and N makes sure to blurt out, "Did you know her hair is real?"  To be honest, this left me a little embarrassed because it's not really something everyone needs to know, in my opinion. Y replies and says she knows (she asked me about hair previously in a really lovely and polite way and I complimented her back on her twa) but T proceeds to reach into my hair and feel around at my scalp.  I didn't speak up against that action unfortunately. After molesting my scalp, T then asks me if I'm natural, when I tell her no she lectures me on how I should be natural (T has a low fade) and that Y's hair is so beautiful because it's natural. I agree and admit that I love natural hair but I like the ease and quick regimen I have now that I am relaxed.  We talk a little more about hair, N tells Y (N always has a fake hair in) how she should try to put products in her hair to make it curlier instead of kinky like it is currently.  Y stays quiet mostly, and I defend her by saying she does not need anything to make her hair curlier, Y's hair is lovely as is, T also backs me up.

Fast forward to the Tuesday that has just passed, I had to sit near a girl named P – N, Y, and T all know her – and randomly while in the middle of doing something, P questions if I relax my hair. I respond by telling her yes and P whines, "Whyyyyy? You should be natural, it would help it so much! Really, it would help it so so much! You should definitely go natural." My reply is basically that I love natural hair and would definitely go natural someday. P's face seems to change slightly, as if she didn't expect that answer from me and whines again a bit more about me going natural then suddenly says, "I cut my hair sooo much, I don't know why I just cut it all the time. I really have an addiction to cutting my hair, like, I can't help it, I just do it. I take the scissors and just start cutting." I tell her that I'm the same (while thinking that I really do not care if she cuts her hair or not to be honest) and I always cut my hair too, about every 2-3 weeks. P's face changes again slightly and continues, "Yeah I just have an addiction, I know I should probably leave it but I just do it every time." I let her know again that I'm the same and it doesn't really phase me because my hair grows fast, she states afterwards that her hair grows really fast too and she figures that it'll grow back anyway, I agree and fortunately the conversation gets interrupted. From the gist of this whole conversation with P, I have a feeling she's wanted to talk to me about this hair thing for a while. Note that I never ONCE asked about her hair, she's volunteered all the information that I talked about in this paragraph. I do not care about most people's hair in real life, most black women I see around have a weave in anyway, P included and she doesn't even hair a weave that mimics kinks or curls, it's straight. I probably would only care if I saw people in real life with hair like those on this website. (I have nothing against weaves, extensions, wigs – I just do not care about them most of the time.)

Now, to be honest, I love that there's this a movement to go natural, I think it's great we now feel empowered to take charge of the way we look. However, I'm NOT for people telling me what I should do to MY hair.   I'm so tired of everyone always having an opinion on me, I already suffer from low self-esteem periodically, I'm FED UP of everyone, especially my own people having an opinion on one of the things that I feel good about – my hair. I'm TIRED of defending myself, as if having relaxed hair automatically means I hate natural hair. I am SICK of hearing this crap from people who either hair short hair, weaves/wigs, or damaged hair.  It's like these people see that my hair looks a certain way and they feel that they just naturally have to bring me down with them. At this point, I'm starting to think I should just put my hair in a bun to avoid people's questions and comments.   I'm feeling very attacked for no reason. I do not go up to anyone questioning their beauty routine. I love natural hair, I often look at natural hair on Youtube just for fun and to expand on my knowledge but I literally CANNOT deal with select naturals in real life bothering me about what is growing out of my own head, I do a very good job at maintaining it, if you can't say anything good then just leave me alone. 

I'm all for taking charge of your own self-expression, changing the perceived beauty standards, empowering people to try something "different" THROUGH EXAMPLE, and everything else that being natural as a woman of African descent means. I am NOT for belittling others through their personal choices – regarding something so trivial as vanity – just because I do not agree. When it comes to beauty and how people keep themselves beautiful, I'm pretty much a person that will have a "do not care" or "do whatever makes you happy" approach. I just WISH people would realize that and take the hint. Sadly, even in my story, Y's natural but N still found fault, it never ends and you can't win with people ever. 

*SIDE STORY:*

Went to a party, most people complimented how good my hair looked that day, I'll admit, it was nice~  Acquaintance, R – who is Hispanic and no relation to anyone in the previous story above – had to ruin it by asking if my hair is naturally that way (I had it in curls via bantu knots) and when I said no, she tried to fumble her way through a response that was basically letting me know she prefers people to have their hair naturally over altered. (Not to grasp at straws but this girl has her hair partially dyed blonde, I know people will disagree but hair dye alters your hair by changing the colour.) I did let R know that she is coming off as offensive but honestly, I feel like people worrying about my hair NEVER FREAKING ENDS.   My hair isn't even that long but honestly sometimes long hair isn't a good thing, it really commands too much attention even when you do not want it to be that way.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 17, 2015)

@Aireen Just my opinion, but you seem too concerned with what other people say about you. I read your post and I don't think you should have let any of the talk bother you. Everything you posted was clearly about someone else being insecure, not you. Let it go.


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 17, 2015)

I feel you @Aireen.  If stuff like this happened once in a while, it's not so bad.  But when you see people regularly and this happens like clockwork every time, it gets annoying.  Just remember you're a lady and keep it polite.  

Also, I might start wearing my hair up.  N seems suspect to me.  Wearing your hair down around her you might find her tripping with scissors in her hand and your hair "accidentally" cut.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 17, 2015)

Aireen said:


> *STORYTIME:*
> 
> ***Lately I've been having issues with my own people and my hair. I'll go into detail but mind you this is longggg. I'll be using initials to indicate who everyone is so the story is easy to follow. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd appreciate the correspondence. Lastly, please do not be offended by anything I have to say, I'm just being honest I truly do not mean to be hateful/hurtful. (This story has originally been posted here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/hiptailbone-length-hltbl-2015-2016-challenge.746227/ but will be posted in other threads.)***
> 
> ...


I'd be annoyed too if I were in your shoes. It doesn't help that you have low self-esteem either. If i were you I'd start there (with raising my self-esteem i mean). I did it by reading a few self-help books, changing my environment, hanging out with positive supportive people, and trying out new things that are out of my comfort zone. You can't change people. You can only change yourself.

As for your hair, keep wearing it the way you like. Don't change a damn thing. What's the point of having long, beautiful hair if you don't get to enjoy it. Be careful around N though. She sounds might jealous and might try to sabotage your hair. There are tons of stories on here about that. Most of the things you posted sound like straight up jealousy to me. Once you have your self-esteem in check those comments won't bother as much if at all. I'd cut out all of those haters if I were you. Damn!


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Aireen said:


> *STORYTIME:*
> 
> ***Lately I've been having issues with my own people and my hair. I'll go into detail but mind you this is longggg. I'll be using initials to indicate who everyone is so the story is easy to follow. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd appreciate the correspondence. Lastly, please do not be offended by anything I have to say, I'm just being honest I truly do not mean to be hateful/hurtful. (This story has originally been posted here https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/hiptailbone-length-hltbl-2015-2016-challenge.746227/ but will be posted in other threads.)***
> 
> ...




Aireen, why should you have to put your hair away?. Do women put their face, breasts, body or butt away if people are jealous. Well maybe some do, they dumb down their appearance and I don't believe that at all. If someone has clear beautiful skin, do they say let me hide my face from the world because others may have acne. 

The issue is not the relaxed hair it is the long hair black women thing. Even if you were natural and your hair stretched to your hip some women would have an issue with it. And sadly not just black women but women of other races too. You have to learn to deal with it in a classy manner and not get vexed about it. Learn to sift out the haters from those who genuinely need to be schooled in a polite manner. 

Why? because the issue of black women and their hair. Most black women don't have hair past a certain length and not necessarily because of genetics and when you see that as a black woman you then sometimes question yourself and even make excuses. When I was at a hair salon some years back and a woman came in with a head scarf and then asked to have her hair washed and then her hair cascaded to her back damn everyone was drooling including me the daggers from the eyes that flew were also there. 

Fast forward years later when I had my relaxer, and my hair was APL (before shaving it off and going natural), and everytime I got my hair blown out I could see the dry faces. I would feel guilty about my hair even though it wasn't even that long because my friends and the people at the hair salon had damaged hair and no one's hair in that salon that I spotted had hair past their neck. When I would walk into the salon, they would call me the "long haired girl" and not in a nice way either. 

Women of other races give grief because they believe that all black women wear fake hair and then it makes them question their beauty and their being the pinnacle of beauty in the society.

You have to be yourself and don't hide your greatness to protect others. The world is a mess but you don't have to be a mess be a message to the world change the stereotypes. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bumping for more stories please...


----------



## biznesswmn (Oct 18, 2015)

To @Aireen and all my sistas who find themselves concernd w the feelgs and opinions of others abt your long hair


----------



## Aireen (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for the responses, ladies! I posted this to really vent and the replies gave me a lot to think about, especially since I had a heart to heart with another friend about other irl issues and she gave me some great advice. These comments just add the cherry on top of the cake. I really appreciate it. I will definitely find a way to limit my interactions with these women, unfortunately for now I cannot completely shun them due to having small classes with them at school.

100% agree with you, @LivingInPeace. I'm an over-thinker and I tend to be in my head way too much, over-analyzing everything. I do need to let a lot of things go. I think part of it stems from me not quite knowing who I am or want to be just yet. I'm young, still discovering myself.

Trust me, @curlicarib I have my eye on N. She's suspicious to me too and not even because of the hair thing so much but just with my interactions with her in GENERAL.

Currently in the process of doing that, @caribeandiva and I'm definitely glad to hear it worked for you too, it just gives me the courage to keep pushing! My self-esteem has taken a serious hit and I'm trying every day to push forward. Lol, I'm being very cautious with N since I just met her and in general she just seems a little off. She's a hairstylist apparently but she won't be coming near my head FOR SURE. 

I'm glad you shared a bit of your experience with me, @almond eyes. I honestly hold all this in when these interactions take place, I just need to speak up and politely let people know they're being inappropriate. I'll practice expressing my feelings for sure, staying silent just makes it build up when I should just voice my opinion and let go of it. You brought up a good point, fabulous women do not hide, they embrace themselves in all that they are – I need to do the same.

Love the meme, @biznesswmn! I saved it!


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 19, 2015)

Aireen said:


> Thank you so much for the responses, ladies! I posted this to really vent and the replies gave me a lot to think about, especially since I had a heart to heart with another friend about other irl issues and she gave me some great advice. These comments just add the cherry on top of the cake. I really appreciate it. I will definitely find a way to limit my interactions with these women, unfortunately for now I cannot completely shun them due to having small classes with them at school.
> 
> 100% agree with you, @LivingInPeace. I'm an over-thinker and I tend to be in my head way too much, over-analyzing everything. I do need to let a lot of things go. I think part of it stems from me not quite knowing who I am or want to be just yet. I'm young, still discovering myself.
> 
> ...




Aireen, I am also learning to speak up for myself and doing it in a polite manner so I don't come off as too emotional. I also am learning to also not respond to fools and haters and not taking it personally knowing that many people have their issues that have nothing to do with you.

For years, I could only get to APL natural or relaxed. And when I made the connection about protein treatments, finger combing and not going overboard with protein leave ins, I am now confident I will meet my hair goals. And when it gets to your length, I am not going to hold back for no one, but I will still remain humble and modest. Enjoy your hair length and your youth!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Oct 19, 2015)

My boyfriend is definitely more of the strong silent type, but the last few times I've had my hair pressed (as opposed to a natural bun or something) he's just been too cute.  He thinks he's being slick but I know he's loving my added length and wants to show me off.    So now he asks, pretty frequently, if I'm wearing my hair down that night. And then if it's not down?  He's a little crestfallen and perplexed and asks "Why didn't you wear your hair down today??"


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 22, 2015)

Bumping


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 28, 2015)

It has taken me several days to read through all of these stories (during my down time) and I must say that they are very inspirational. 

When I reached full APL, my great nephew, whom I helped raise but hadn't seen in quite some time, came to give me a hug.  However, he wouldn't let me go. He was too busy stroking my hair and saying how long it is.

Fast forward a few years. (I have temporarily relocated to care for my mom) and the same great nephew comments on my BSL hair all of the time.  I would have been hip length by now, but I had to cut about 10 inches of damaged ends over the last 2 years.  I transitioned from a straight haired natural to natural, but didn't want to give up length.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 28, 2015)

I find it amazing that when people look at my hair they say my sisters hair is a little longer than yours.  And you said that to say what.   Freakin amazing.  Somebody's hair has to be longer or better than mine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I find it amazing that when people look at my hair they say my sisters hair is a little longer than yours.  And you said that to say what.   Freakin amazing.  Somebody's hair has to be longer or better than mine.


People can be so petty. She's probably an only child lol


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 29, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I find it amazing that when people look at my hair they say my sisters hair is a little longer than yours.  And you said that to say what.   Freakin amazing.  Somebody's hair has to be longer or better than mine.



I have a cousin who always had long, pretty hair as we were growing up.  People used to fawn all over her and I guess she loved the attention.  As an adult she has done a lot of different things to her hair and it seems to be "stuck" at shoulder length now.  When she sees me, she makes sure to comment that my hair has to be a weave or a wig, because there's no way my hair can be longer than hers.  Every time she says it, she claims she's just joking, but it's always in front of others.  What she doesn't understand is that I don't give a hair flip about her opinion of my hair, joking or not.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 29, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I find it amazing that when people look at my hair they say my sisters hair is a little longer than yours.  And you said that to say what.   Freakin amazing.  Somebody's hair has to be longer or better than mine.


Lol, jealousy makes people act so stupidly!  They should be embarrassed!


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 29, 2015)

cherishlove said:


> I find it amazing that when people look at my hair they say my sisters hair is a little longer than yours.  *And you said that to say what.*   Freakin amazing.  Somebody's hair has to be longer or better than mine.


They said it to say, "So what, you ain't special." I just say, "That's great" and keep it moving. It's crazy how something  like hair can evoke feelings of envy and make people project their issues on you.


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 31, 2015)

Chicoro said:


> Okay...lemme see...ahm...I am in France and was staying in a hostel. A large group of men from a wedding party stayed overnight. They can't speak a lick of English and my French consists of "bonjour". The next morning, I regretfully make eye contact with one of them and smiled because HE was staring at ME. The hair was in a bun.  Big mistake here- the smile not the hair style. Direct eye contact and a smile can mean open invitation [for sex]. Anyway, I sit down to look at LHCF on my IPAD and the guy comes over and asks to "see" my IPAD. Finally, after sitting all up on me and tapping the keys like he is a gorilla and us drawing pictures to communicate 'cause he doesn't speak English and I don't speak French,  he gets up and leaves. I get up after all the traffic is gone and go and do my hair in the bathroom. The same guy peeks in to the bathroom (these are mixed bathrooms, rooms etc) and comes in and brushes his teeth next to me. I use my Kcutter comb to comb through my pony. My hair is very long so I have to pull it far away from my body in order for me to comb it from top to tip . He STOPS brushing his teeth and turns and stares at me. After being stared at for a good 2 minutes I turn and look like, "Do you mind?" He jumps and apologizes in French and says, "Pardon."  He then says, "You are a very beautiful girl" IN PERFECT ENGLISH. It's funny how a man can't conjugate an English verb, but they ALWAYS know how to tell a woman she is beautiful in her language! Then he brings his face close to mine. I had my K-cutter in 'stab' mode. He goes,"In France we kiss." Then he places his cheek next to mine and I turn the other one and then he kisses me with his lips on my other cheek. It happened too fast to stab or argue. When I came out the bathroom everyone was gone. Went to my room to pack up and was sitting on the floor. Here he comes again. When he peeked in he made a sound and gesture like, "There she is!" He came straight over to me, extended his arms and reached for me and lifted me up. He said, "I go. I kiss you."We get a repeat of what happened in the bathroom. And YES, he was FINE. He was tall, blonde and blue-eyed. He was a roofer/construction worker from Switzerland and had a beautiful body, too.


I'm going to France.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bumping for more stories


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 11, 2015)

That moment when...

You have a random dream about hair length and you wake up to do a length check and it's true!

You just started a new job and to take a break from bunning so much, you wear a curly ponytail and chick that sits next to you randomly tugs a curl and freaks you out....definitely keeping my hair in a bun for work from now on!

You wanna enjoy your length since the humidity is relatively low, but you shy away from straightening your hair bc you're freaking out about ppl touching your hair, staring at you, asking you a million questions, giving unnecessary comments and unsolicited hair advice...so you've agreed to stay curly lol!!!

If I do decide to flat iron it.. it will be in a bun for work and in public. Ppl are weird, stupid and creepy!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 11, 2015)

LivingInPeace said:


> @Aireen Just my opinion, but you seem too concerned with what other people say about you. I read your post and I don't think you should have let any of the talk bother you. *Everything you posted was clearly about someone else being insecure, not you.* Let it go.



I know I'm way late but @ the bolded... that's definitely true, especially with that P woman. That chick just had to make sure you knew her hair grew super fast so if she wanted hair as long as yours, she could have it if she didn't cut it all the time


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 30, 2016)

bump!!


----------



## Lucia (May 1, 2016)

My cousin asked if my (curly) ponytail was real. Seriously?     
My curly ponytail Isn't even that long.


----------



## BlackRinse (May 2, 2016)

...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

My coworker just went "Look it's Pocahontas!" 

The fact that my hair is in its curly state and he called me Pocahontas tho.... (Means my ish must be obvious now!)

I told him "Yeah. I'm Afro-Pocahontas!" 

I just discovered last nite I'm at 30 inches!!! Which is hip length on me!


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 2, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> My coworker just went "Look it's Pocahontas!"
> 
> The fact that my hair is in its curly state and he called me Pocahontas tho.... (Means my ish must be obvious now!)
> 
> ...



Now you know @SmilingElephant, that you cannot tease us with the hip length comment and not post a picture.  So… .


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

newgrowth15 said:


> Now you know @SmilingElephant, that you cannot tease us with the hip length comment and not post a picture.  So… .



I will when I get home  I'm at work right now  .


----------



## wheezy807 (May 2, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> My coworker just went "Look it's Pocahontas!"
> 
> The fact that my hair is in its curly state and he called me Pocahontas tho.... (Means my ish must be obvious now!)
> 
> ...


@SmilingElephant that's great! Congratz! I remember when I was relaxed 30in. was my ultimate goal.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2016)

Goal!!!


----------



## bluenvy (May 3, 2016)

SO had a couple guys over. Shower drain was acting up, had to wash henna treatment out. 

I washed it out in kitchen sink, the guys like hanging out there when they come over. 
 Once I started to rinse, one came over and asked to hold the sprayer to help me. 

I'm used to these knuckle heads so I said sure. Mind you SO never assist me anyway, shape or form when it comes to my hair. I felt happy to have a mans help with my hair .

As he rinses out the treatment, the other friend comes over like, "Hey you missed a spot". He than takes control of the sprayer and gets the missed spots 
As I write this, it's sounds so dirty.
I known these guys for years so it didn't feel weird. I really liked it, and seeing their eyes


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> My coworker just went "Look it's Pocahontas!"
> 
> The fact that my hair is in its curly state and he called me Pocahontas tho.... (Means my ish must be obvious now!)
> 
> ...



Congrats that's a big milestone to pass enjoy it.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 3, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> SO had a couple guys over. Shower drain was acting up, had to wash henna treatment out.
> 
> I washed it out in kitchen sink, the guys like hanging out there when they come over.
> Once I started to rinse, one came over and asked to hold the sprayer to help me.
> ...


What was your SO's reaction to this? Was he salty?


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 3, 2016)

@SmilingElephant, alright now, that's what I'm talking about.  Congratulations and your shrinkage is incredible.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 3, 2016)

newgrowth15 said:


> @SmilingElephant, alright now, that's what I'm talking about.  Congratulations and your shrinkage is incredible.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## bluenvy (May 4, 2016)

@caribeandiva 

Looking like someone stool his attention away.
Saying they overreacting over just hair. 
They was like, but her hair is long though.
He left it alone and shook his head, as they carried on rinsing my head.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 4, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> @caribeandiva
> 
> Looking like someone stool his attention away.
> Saying they overreacting over just hair.
> ...


It's just hair he says? Yeah right. Watch you cut it all off and see if _it's just hair_ to him.


----------



## bluenvy (May 5, 2016)

caribeandiva said:


> It's just hair he says? Yeah right. Watch you cut it all off and see if _it's just hair_ to him.



He actually liked my hair when I big chopped back in 2013. Rocking a twa that I could only wear a wng style. It was too short for anything else.
He pretends not to care but long as it's done nicely, I see him looking at my hair when he thinks I'm not paying attention.

But he funny money like that.
I get complements every now and again from him.

Now if I cut it bald... Yea he probably go into shock  then pass out.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 5, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> He actually liked my hair when I big chopped back in 2013. Rocking a twa that I could only wear a wng style. It was too short for anything else.
> He pretends not to care but long as it's done nicely, I see him looking at my hair when he thinks I'm not paying attention.
> 
> But he funny money like that.
> ...


----------



## caliscurls (May 7, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago DH and I went  shopping in the mall. At some point while we were walking he stops. I keep walking then turn to see what he's doing. He's got this smile on his face and says, "Wow, I didn't realize your hair was so long! I was just looking at you and was like where did all this hair come from! You look great honey. Whatever you're doing to it don't stop"

Now, DH and I have been together foreeeeever, lol. He's seen my hair in so many styles. When it's on point he's the first to compliment me, he's always loved my hair. But that moment, when it was just half up, half down, nothing special, was a first. He's never just stopped like that, taken back by it. It was pretty cool


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> A couple of weeks ago DH and I went  shopping in the mall. At some point while we were walking he stops. I keep walking then turn to see what he's doing. He's got this smile on his face and says, "Wow, I didn't realize your hair was so long! I was just looking at you and was like where did all this hair come from! You look great honey. Whatever you're doing to it don't stop"
> 
> Now, DH and I have been together foreeeeever, lol. He's seen my hair in so many styles. When it's on point he's the first to compliment me, he's always loved my hair. But that moment, when it was just half up, half down, nothing special, was a first. He's never just stopped like that, taken back by it. It was pretty cool


So sweet!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2016)

I still cannot believe how freakishly long my hair is! *insert girly squeal*  

Yo! If anybody is aiming for a ridiculously long length...once you reach it, the feeling is just...wow lol! I guess bc it took so much work and time and crazy glares from ppl that are unfamiliar with your hair care practices. It's well worth it!

I was gonna try and flat iron it...but this Florida heat and humidity does not support that notion. So instead I'm gonna go to the Carribbean supermarket and find some Dominican treatments.  

My little cousins came over yesterday asking me about my hair. So I told them what I use and even moisturized their hair with my products. 

It was so cute with them whispering as they followed me around about my hair.  They didn't know that I heard them lol

I'm that one mysterious cousin with the stupid long hair lololololol!  The Hippie status is official now!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2016)

Here's my curly ponytail today


----------



## leogirl321 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just took out my box braids and I'm about ten months into my transition so I couldn't tell how long my hair was right off the bat.

Now, my mom never gives me credit where credit is due with my hair unless it's in terms of styling. Like she'll never just tell me that my hair is long or that it looks nice. But I guess my hair grew quite a bit longer because when I came down and she saw my hair she just stared at me for a while until I was like what??? And she just started pouring on the compliments saying that my hair is so long and thicker now.

It was a really good feeling  I've gotten a lot of compliments and it's so satisfying to know my hard work is paying off


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 4, 2016)

For the first time in my adult life, I can tie my hair up in a bun using nothing but my hair. 

Hope the pic posts.  Not too impressive as a bun, but I'm thrilled that I can tie my hair up - and it stays tight!   Never ever been able to do this!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 17, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> For the first time in my adult life, I can tie my hair up in a bun using nothing but my hair.
> 
> Hope the pic posts.  Not too impressive as a bun, but I'm thrilled that I can tie my hair up - and it stays tight!   Never ever been able to do this!
> View attachment 366025



Pretty bunnnnnn


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Subscribe (Oct 24, 2016)

Love this thread


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 24, 2016)

I guess no one likes to brag on their long hair anymore. Give us some posts people!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 24, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I guess no one likes to brag on their long hair anymore. Give us some posts people!


Give me another year and I will!  I don't feel like my hair is longer even though people keep telling me that it is! C'mon APL!! It feels like it's taking forever. I'm just gonna stay busy and not focus on that right now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 24, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I guess no one likes to brag on their long hair anymore. Give us some posts people!



Shrinkage will do it to you! 

My hair is on its way to my hind parts at Hip Length...but my hair shrinks to SL/APL at its curliest.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 24, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Shrinkage will do it to you!
> 
> My hair is on its way to my hind parts at Hip Length...but my hair shrinks to SL/APL at its curliest.



I feel you. 
I am too through with the shrinkage I'm thinking of straightening for the holidays maybe yay will satisfy my shrinkage woes. 
I'm looking at those you tubers who have passed shoulder apl curly who are bsl  and beyond to see if I'm missing something or doing too much.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 26, 2016)

So my hair is not that long at all, but I felt like this was the place to post this.

I don't wear my hair out very often but it's extremely dense so with the right amount of humidity I get a juicy fro the size of my head. I let it out today and got a lot of compliments. The most interesting one was from a stranger in my class:

Her: Your hair is So pretty. If my natural hair was like yours I wouldn't cream (relax) it.
Me: Ha ha. Thanks.
Her: (5 minutes later) You know what you need? Some Nair. Some Nair in your shampoo.



Girl don't do it. Don't even joke.


----------



## sunshine737 (Jul 28, 2017)

Reading all 39 pages of this thread gave me all sorts of life!  

Bumping because I want to hear more stories from you lovely ladies!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 29, 2017)

Colocha said:


> So my hair is not that long at all, but I felt like this was the place to post this.
> 
> I don't wear my hair out very often but it's extremely dense so with the right amount of humidity I get a juicy fro the size of my head. I let it out today and got a lot of compliments. The most interesting one was from a stranger in my class:
> 
> ...



I would stop sitting in front of her, move to another row, seriously that's not cool


----------



## Colocha (Jul 29, 2017)

Lucia said:


> I would stop sitting in front of her, move to another row, seriously that's not cool


Thankfully that was the last class I had with her. Haven't seen her since.


----------



## sunshine737 (Jul 29, 2017)

As I'm starting to enjoy my hair after neglecting it while dealing with illness I realize that my sister is a serious HATER

I've been dealing with illness so my hair has been pretty much neglected for the past few months in a bun.

I always had long hair a a child (MBL-WL). My sister and I were both known in school as "the black girls with the long hair". When I turned 19 I cut all my hair off because I was sick of being known for my hair and I wanted to prove to myself that I was cute without it. Wheres I felt my sister used it as a security blanket. While my hair was short my sister would make sly remarks about my "ugly short hair" pretty much boasting that she had "better hair than me" and whenever I would give her ideas/tips she would brush them off implying that I didn't know what I was talking about because my hair was short even though before I cut my hair it was WL. I kept it short for quite a few years and then began experimenting a lot with bleach and dyeing it (pink, purple, turquoise...) My hair began to break off. So I decided to transition out of that. My hair finally made WL again.

I twisted my hair in some cute small twists and because of sleeping with them wrapped they hang to BSL. My mom and Bf both complimented me. As soon as my sister walked in she gave me the biggest stank eye. She stared at me for about 3 mins. I asked her what the look was for. She ignored me. She later told me that my hair looked fake because of the length and texture (I have fine 3c hair). When I told her it wasn't she gave me a look and insisted that it was.

This girl lives with me. She knows I have long hair and I worked hard to grow back my hair. Why would I lie about not having any extensions in. It's ridiculous. I wish she could just tell me it looks nice and leave it at that.

On the good side though... I did notice a few guys in cars doing triple takes as they were driving


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Why am I just seeing this thread??? This thread is hilarious! I love it! My hair is MBL. It was HL about three years ago, I couldn't go ANYWHERE without being stopped by guys... Me and my bf would go grow grocery shopping and he would tell me "i cant take you anywhere" because the min I left from his side he would spot a guy walking right up to me trying to "holla" lmao... Now I wear it in a bun everywhere because Im trying to make it go HL again! Lol. 

HL days. This pic is my inspiration that I will be this length again soon


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 4, 2017)

@NaturalShe94 you had a head of GORGEOUS hair  It's inspiring me to keep on growing


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 4, 2017)

sunshine737 said:


> @NaturalShe94 you had a head of GORGEOUS hair  It's inspiring me to keep on growing



Thank you! It's inspiring me too lol! Im sooo ready to go swangin' it again!


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 20, 2017)

So i'm bumping this thread with a story of my own (FINALLY). I've been protective styling my hair in box braids for about 6 months now but at the beginning of the summer I went to get my hair braided and there was this woman just chilling in the shop talking to the owner while they started on my head. So they asked to blowdry my hair which I never had anyone ask to do before but I said sure, when I came back in the chair my hair was all over the place BAA and the owner was talking to the other woman like "she has a lot of hair doesn't she? it's almost as long as your girlfriend's" to which the other woman said "yea it's long but my gf's hair is down to her butt and she mixed, (to me) what are you mixed with?" To which I kindly said "Black and more black" and chuckled to myself. The woman with the long haired gf then proceeded to talk about how amazing my hair was once she realized I wasn't anything "exotic" and how I must have "good hair" and asking how long I had been natural and whatnot, complimenting me on my "light skinned scalp" (wth?!?) and it was just funny to see how quick her demeanor changed once she saw a regular Black girl with a decent amount of hair on her head.  But the overall experience made me feel good because I def suffer from hair anorexia since I'm a fine strand low density natural. And I'm excited to see if I made full MBL once I take out these box braids in a week.  I moving back home in a few weeks and I want to get my sister to flat iron my hair and I'll get to see if my hair has some good hang time now


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 20, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So i'm bumping this thread with a story of my own (FINALLY). I've been protective styling my hair in box braids for about 6 months now but at the beginning of the summer I went to get my hair braided and there was this woman just chilling in the shop talking to the owner while they started on my head. So they asked to blowdry my hair which I never had anyone ask to do before but I said sure, when I came back in the chair my hair was all over the place BAA and the owner was talking to the other woman like "she has a lot of hair doesn't she? it's almost as long as your girlfriend's" to which the other woman said "yea it's long but my gf's hair is down to her butt and she mixed, (to me) what are you mixed with?" To which I kindly said "Black and more black" and chuckled to myself. The woman with the long haired gf then proceeded to talk about how amazing my hair was once she realized I wasn't anything "exotic" and how I must have "good hair" and asking how long I had been natural and whatnot, complimenting me on my "light skinned scalp" (wth?!?) and it was just funny to see how quick her demeanor changed once she saw a regular Black girl with a decent amount of hair on her head.  But the overall experience made me feel good because I def suffer from hair anorexia since I'm a fine strand low density natural. And I'm excited to see if I made full MBL once I take out these box braids in a week.  I moving back home in a few weeks and I want to get my sister to flat iron my hair and I'll get to see if my hair has some good hang time now



That's beautiful!!! Show them girl, don't have to be mixed to have long luscious stands on your head! I love it. That stereotype is understood but ignorant in a sense.


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 20, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So i'm bumping this thread with a story of my own (FINALLY). I've been protective styling my hair in box braids for about 6 months now but at the beginning of the summer I went to get my hair braided and there was this woman just chilling in the shop talking to the owner while they started on my head. So they asked to blowdry my hair which I never had anyone ask to do before but I said sure, when I came back in the chair my hair was all over the place BAA and the owner was talking to the other woman like "she has a lot of hair doesn't she? it's almost as long as your girlfriend's" to which the other woman said "yea it's long but my gf's hair is down to her butt and she mixed, (to me) what are you mixed with?" To which I kindly said "Black and more black" and chuckled to myself. The woman with the long haired gf then proceeded to talk about how amazing my hair was once she realized I wasn't anything "exotic" and how I must have "good hair" and asking how long I had been natural and whatnot, complimenting me on my "light skinned scalp" (wth?!?) and it was just funny to see how quick her demeanor changed once she saw a regular Black girl with a decent amount of hair on her head.  But the overall experience made me feel good because I def suffer from hair anorexia since I'm a fine strand low density natural. And I'm excited to see if I made full MBL once I take out these box braids in a week.  I moving back home in a few weeks and I want to get my sister to flat iron my hair and I'll get to see if my hair has some good hang time now



Congratulations on your growth! I hear you with being a fine strand low density natural, it leaves me feeling bald most of the time. Hair anorexia is REAL, especially for us. I'm always surprised when I blow it out and see how much hair I really have. When you take your braids out make sure you whip your hair back and forth and enjoy that hang time


----------



## Colocha (Aug 20, 2017)

Since  this popped back up, I have another recent one.

I was visiting my fiance's grandmother (70ish year old lady) and I had my hair loose. She kept looking at it and eventually said, "That must take a long time to wash."

When I said that it did and talked about it for a while, she got really excited and said, "What? It's real? I was sure it was a wig! I was just trying to get you to admit to it."

So I laughed and told her it wasn't and let her feel up my scalp. Now every time I visit she comments on my hair and asks what I'm doing with it these days (it doesn't ever change).

I love this lady like my own grammy, so it didn't bother me at all. She seemed so excited to see a black person with long hair. Now had this been a stranger...


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm bumping this thread in hopes of more stories!!!!


----------



## Saga (Nov 25, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> So I straightened my hair for the first time in about 10 months. My hair is currently 1 1/2 inch from BSL. I asked my roommate to borrow her lottabody setting lotion and she gave me the spray bottle and I proceeded to use it while blowing out my hair. I flat ironed it and even I was impressed because my hair didn't grow much, but it was so much healthier and fuller than last year. I never make my hair bone straight so it was a bit fluffy and clearly had a lot of body to it.
> 
> 
> So I went to work, got a lot if compliments from my coworkers (majority of my coworkers are male) saying they didn't recognize me and saying "Alright now, babe!"  One of the supervisors starting calling me his girlfriend and even walked me to my train xD
> ...



I can't believe this was right before I relaxed my hair again. What a terrible decision when I was so close to my goal 
Any who, happy to be back at this length again! We'll see if I surpass that length in a few months.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 25, 2017)

@DanceOnTheSkylines, nice growth and thickness. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 26, 2017)

I have no stories, because I put my hair in a bun, and pity the fool that has anything to say about it.

I'm "too booked to be bothered, huuunnnaaaay!" *in my Rich Lux voice*


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2017)

newgrowth15 said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylines, nice growth and thickness. Keep up the good work.


Thank you newgrowth15!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I can't believe this was right before I relaxed my hair again. What a terrible decision when I was so close to my goal
> Any who, happy to be back at this length again! We'll see if I surpass that length in a few months.


Same here, my post from years ago I was WL. Now I have about 1-2 inches to grow until I'm there again. It is a good thing that hair grows back. No more stupid mistakes for me this time around.

Matter of fact, sometimes I don't even read my old posts, just makes me regretful.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm surprised I've never posted in this thread. My hair attracts a LOT of attention, to the point that I rarely wear it down because people don't know how to act and it makes me uncomfortable. Two things I hate are when someone gathers everyone around me and they all ooh and ahh over my hair like I'm a museum exhibit, and when people put themselves down when they see my hair, like it makes them insecure. 

I don't mind comments and questions about my hair, but some people are over the top with it.

Stories, let's see, I had a bunch of family members visiting and I was upstairs washing my hair. I came down to get my mom to help me apply my conditioner and as soon as I took my hair down all conversation stopped and everyone was just staring at me. Then my cousin says "D*mn you got a lot of hair" and everyone else jumps in and starts talking about how long my hair is. It made me laugh because most of them have known me all my life so idk why they were acting so stunned.

My hair gets caught in doors, and in my sun roof,  purse straps, etc. I have to be really careful when I wear it down.

My son loves playing in it. I usually keep a scarf on in the house to keep him from yanking it. 

My mom likes for me to send her pictures when I do my hair and she shows them off at work and her co-workers ask her to text me with hair questions and product suggestions. 

I had my hair in a bun and this lady in the elevator was like wow you have really long hair. I was like how can you even tell with it in a bun? She said my bun was so big and it looked like there was a lot of hair tucked in there.


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Same here, my post from years ago I was WL. Now I have about 1-2 inches to grow until I'm there again. It is a good thing that hair grows back. No more stupid mistakes for me this time around.
> 
> Matter of fact, sometimes I don't even read my old posts, just makes me regretful.



Girl I remember, back when I used to stalk the hair forum before I could get a membership (I was a young teen so I had no debit card). Sometimes I think about how long my hair would be if I had just kept going...but it doesn't matter because we are catching up and we are wiser about our hair now. Eyes on the prize!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 26, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Same here, my post from years ago I was WL. Now I have about 1-2 inches to grow until I'm there again. It is a good thing that hair grows back. No more stupid mistakes for me this time around.
> 
> Matter of fact, sometimes I don't even read my old posts, just makes me regretful.


What kind of grease are you using with your curl activator? 
plz don't say Blue Magic.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 26, 2017)

Y'all making me want to grow my hair back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 26, 2017)

blackeyes31626 said:


> What kind of grease are you using with your curl activator?
> *plz don't say Blue Magic.*


----------



## grownwomanaz (Nov 26, 2017)

A melanin goddess with long hair blowing in the wind causes men of all races to take notice, HHG.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 26, 2017)

cocosweet said:


> Y'all making me want to grow my hair back.


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

blackeyes31626 said:


> What kind of grease are you using with your curl activator?
> plz don't say Blue Magic.



LOL that is so funny because it is Blue Magic that I use! So far so good! You know that good feeling you get when you smell Apple wood bacon frying in the morning?  Well that's the feeling I get when I open a jar of blue magic. It's that deep sometimes.


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 26, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL that is so funny because it is Blue Magic that I use! So far so good! *You know that good feeling you get when you smell Apple wood bacon frying in the morning? * Well that's the feeling I get when I open a jar of blue magic. It's that deep sometimes.



  So specific.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


>


Right!!?? LOL.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 26, 2017)

Lawwwddd... only thing worse than blue magic is Luster’s pink oil. Those were my staples before I discovered this forum.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> Lawwwddd... only thing worse than blue magic is Luster’s pink oil. Those were my staples before I discovered this forum.


I know,  I know. I was the same way about grease. But it was like "Green Eggs and Ham", after seeing reviews on this awesome throwback I had to try it. And it worked. No more tangled ends causing me to snip snip. I'm retaining length like a G. *shrugs* I can't knock it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 26, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I know,  I know. I was the same way about grease. But it was like "Green Eggs and Ham", after seeing reviews on this awesome throwback I had to try it. And it worked. No more tangled ends causing me to snip snip. I'm retaining length like a G. *shrugs* I can't knock it.


So you just seal with it as your oil?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> So you just seal with it as your oil?


Yup. I do my normal moisturize routine then seal the ends with a touch of Blue Magic. I don't ever put it in my scalp just on the tippy tips (ends). It works like...like Magic Lol.


----------



## Saga (Nov 27, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I wear my hair in a bun 99% of the time, but since my hair is straight, I've been wearing it down this week. Today I was sitting in a conference room waiting for a meeting to start with my back to the door. The guy who was running the meeting walked in and he asked someone else in the room "do you know if GettingKinky is going to come to the meeting?"  So then I turned around and he said "oh!"  Then he swiveled my chair back around to look at me from the back again. He didn't say anything else but his expression clearly said I didn't realize you had so much hair. My hair isn't even that long, grazing BSL, but there is only 1 person in the company with hair longer than mine.
> 
> Excuse the thin ends, I'm transitioning.


Lmfaooo, that's awesome!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 28, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I can't believe this was right before I relaxed my hair again. What a terrible decision when I was so close to my goal
> Any who, happy to be back at this length again! *We'll see if I surpass that length in a few months*.


I am SURE you are going to surpass that length!




AdoraAdora24 said:


> Same here, my post from years ago I was WL. Now *I have about 1-2 inches to grow until I'm there again*. It is a good thing that hair grows back. No more stupid mistakes for me this time around.Matter of fact, sometimes I don't even read my old posts, just makes me regretful.


That's what it's about! Learning from trial and error. Once you get that knowledge and experience, no one can ever take it away from you. And as long as your hair continues to grow, you will always have that one (1) more chance to get and to grow your hair [to your dream length]!




FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm surprised I've never posted in this thread. My hair attracts a LOT of attention...[...] ...My mom likes for me to send her pictures when I do my hair and she shows them off at work and her co-workers ask her to text me with hair questions and product suggestions.I had my hair in a bun and this lady in the elevator was like wow you have really long hair. I was like how can you even tell with it in a bun? She said my bun was so big and it looked like there was a lot of hair tucked in there.



I was lucky enough to get a quick glimpse of your hair when you posted your picture in another thread. It truly is magnificent! You are at full and thick hip length, with some hair close to tailbone length, right? Your hair is absolutely gorgeous and the length and thickness are Repunzel-like!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 28, 2017)

I read all 1200 posts of this thread. I, too lost my length that I had when I first posted in 2012. I am happy to report that my hair has surpassed the length I had in 2012. *But a set-back can be a set-up for a comeback and a come-up! *

Now, I have eight (8) braids.  I wet my hair with water and S-Curl, then slather my hair in Shea butter and tightly braid my hair. When I let it go immediately after braiding, that braid hits below my waist. Then it shrinks up. I've not seen my braids this long since I was about 8 years old.  Some of my longest hair is about 2-3 inches past my belly button. Hair this much past my belly button is a first for me, too.

My long hair stories:

This summer while in Georgia and Alabama, men would constantly stop me and tell me that my braids were beautiful. At Popeye's Chicken, one male customer asked if he could touch my hair and I let him. My mother was standing there with her cane, with back up, just in case something went down.  The young man getting my order together gave me EXTRA food in my order. He said it was because the wait was long and wanted to compensate me for the time. I think it was the hair!

The women cashiers at the various grocery stores and malls I visited would gaze at my hair and quietly say as they passed me my receipt, "I like your hair." Or, many women would say, "My baby, grand baby, etc has hair just like that."

Yesterday I was in Paris eating at a restaurant. I noticed the waitress gazing  at my braids several times. Finally she said to me in French, "You use argon oil in your hair." It wasn't a question.  I smiled and said, "No, I use Shea butter." She wasn't of African descent. Perhaps she has a baby with afro-textured hair. I don't know.

In Summer 2018, when it is steaming hot outside, I hope to do my hair by straightening it. Then I am going to put the front up and leave the back long with curls made with a curling iron. I am going to wear a crop top [whether they are in style or NOT] that reveals my stomach and some form fitting, low waisted pants. This allows me to better see my hair touching, laying on and over my behind.

I'm going to put on some make-up, large hoop earrings and some pumps and go shopping! While I am out, I am going to look at myself in EVERY SINGLE MIRROR that I can find and relish in this tailbone hair length that I hope to have in 2018! I'm going to do it early in the day, on a weekday, when few people are about. That is because too many people in the streets and stores block the mirrors and get in the way of the reflective store front glass!

Edited to add: I may even ask someone to take a photo of me so I can record the moment for posterity.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 28, 2017)

@Chicoro I don't know why my gifs aren't acting right. Must be the site. Do a booty pop before you leave for good measure


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 28, 2017)

One of my favorite threads!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 28, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro I don't know why my gifs aren't acting right. Must be the site. *Do a booty pop* before you leave for good measure



Pop! Pop!

(Did 2 booty pops for good measure!)


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I read all 1200 posts of this thread. I, too lost my length that I had when I first posted in 2012. I am happy to report that my hair has surpassed the length I had in 2012. *But a set-back can be a set-up for a comeback and a come-up! *
> 
> Now, I have eight (8) braids.  I wet my hair with water and S-Curl, then slather my hair in Shea butter and tightly braid my hair. When I let it go immediately after braiding, that braid hits below my waist. Then it shrinks up. I've not seen my braids this long since I was about 8 years old.  Some of my longest hair is about 2-3 inches past my belly button. Hair this much past my belly button is a first for me, too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my intentions for 2018! Lol go head girl!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Yup. I do my normal moisturize routine then seal the ends with a touch of Blue Magic. I don't ever put it in my scalp just on the tippy tips (ends). It works like...like Magic Lol.


Not to derail this thread but I’m looking for a thicker sealant. Shea butter flakes too much. How is Blue Magic vs castor oil?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 28, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> Not to derail this thread but I’m looking for a thicker sealant. Shea butter flakes too much. How is Blue Magic vs castor oil?



Well since I have only tried castor oil maybe once or twice, I did not stick with it. It must have not wowed me enough. With Blue Magic it was love at first try. And the best part is that I paid only $2.25 at Dollar General.

 I have been digging out of the same jar for 3 months now and the jar is half way full. That goes to show you how little bit I need. It'll take me until April to finish this jar.
It's a great lubricant for my 4C 4B ends that like to curl up on each other. Blue Magic helps my ends to slip past each other.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Well since I have only tried castor oil maybe once or twice, I did not stick with it. It must have not wowed me enough. With Blue Magic it was love at first try. And the best part is that I paid only $2.25 at Dollar General.
> 
> I have been digging out of the same jar for 3 months now and the jar is half way full. That goes to show you how little bit I need. It'll take me until April to finish this jar.
> It's a great lubricant for my 4C 4B ends that like to curl up on each other. Blue Magic helps my ends to slip past each other.


Thank you so much for answering! I’m just now realizing that my hair has been stuck between SL and APL because i was barely moistuzing it correctly. I was DCing, trimming and protective styling but not taking care of the daily moisturizing. I have super dry hair. I’ve been doing the LCO method and i can tell a huge difference! This better be the last piece of the darn puzzle cuz I’m ready for MBL hair!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 28, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you so much for answering! I’m just now realizing that my hair has been stuck between SL and APL because i was barely moistuzing it correctly. I was DCing, trimming and protective styling but not taking care of the daily moisturizing. I have super dry hair. I’ve been doing the LCO method and i can tell a huge difference! This better be the last piece of the darn puzzle cuz I’m ready for MBL hair!!



Speaking of last piece, blue magic happened to be my cherry on top of things. when I put it on my ends the first time I thought "this is it", the one thing that glued everything together.  You don't have nothing to lose but except maybe 12 quarters.

And I didn't even explain to you how much it seals in moisture


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I was lucky enough to get a quick glimpse of your hair when you posted your picture in another thread. It truly is magnificent! You are at full and thick hip length, with some hair close to tailbone length, right? Your hair is absolutely gorgeous and the length and thickness are Repunzel-like!



Thank you! Yes I'm grazing TBL now. Still deciding if I'm going to let it keep growing.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 1, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Well since I have only tried castor oil maybe once or twice, I did not stick with it. It must have not wowed me enough. With Blue Magic it was love at first try. And the best part is that I paid only $2.25 at Dollar General.
> 
> I have been digging out of the same jar for 3 months now and the jar is half way full. That goes to show you how little bit I need. It'll take me until April to finish this jar.
> It's a great lubricant for my 4C 4B ends that like to curl up on each other. Blue Magic helps my ends to slip past each other.


My grandmother (father's mother) swore by blue magic and royal crown. She greased her scalp and hair with it and she has some gorgeous hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> LOL that is so funny because it is Blue Magic that I use! So far so good! You know that good feeling you get when you smell Apple wood bacon frying in the morning?  Well that's the feeling I get when I open a jar of blue magic. It's that deep sometimes.



I cannot tolerate you at this hour, ma'am!  OMG I miss how me and you used to cut up back in the day!

I tried using Blue Magic on my hair as a leave-in on my wet hair, under my ecostyler, last year. To be honest, it kinda worked, but when I went to wash it out (with sulfate shampoo)...twice ...It felt like it was just not coming out of my hair!!!  It took about 3 more washes to finally get all that stuff out my hair.


----------

